# Nicolai´s in Action



## Mobbeldipoppel (3. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal einen "Nioclai in Action-Thread" erstellen, wo jeder seine Sprünge und Fahrten zeigen kann. Ich weiß es gibt es auch schon im Sprungbilder Thread aber noch nicht bei Nicolai. Also, Ich fang hier mal an:






















PS: alle klickbar


----------



## Kettenbeißer (3. November 2007)

Ich schließ mich an. DH Action mit dem M-pire in Schladming:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (3. November 2007)

http://www.deppenapostroph.de/


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2007)

Mobbeldipoppel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollte mal einen "Nioclai in Action-Thread" erstellen, wo jeder seine Sprünge und Fahrten zeigen kann. Ich weiß es gibt es auch schon im Sprungbilder Thread aber noch nicht bei Nicolai. Also, Ich fang hier mal an:



   

Du gehst ja ab wie Schmitts Katze, Reschpeckt und wer macht
diese endgeilen Bilder von Dir?
Gruß Guru.

@jasper.......Schnauze


----------



## xMARTINx (3. November 2007)

ostern in schulenberg,noch aufm guten alten lambda


----------



## maik-the-bike (3. November 2007)

hindelang am 7.10.07 mit helius st














ich hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## xMARTINx (3. November 2007)

sehr gut,hattest ne menge spass so wie es aussieht


----------



## maik-the-bike (3. November 2007)

das war der oberhammer. mein neues bike das erste mal richtig im einsatz. das helius geht mächtig ab


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (4. November 2007)

sehr schön, weiß gar nicht was der da oben hat?!

immer schön weiter machen


----------



## Paiza (4. November 2007)

Lambda in action


----------



## T.I.M. (4. November 2007)

Helius ST in Lac Blanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (4. November 2007)

Super fotos! Weiter


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (4. November 2007)

hier auch mal wieder was von mir, Fmxtb in Action:




Tabletop!!


----------



## limestone (4. November 2007)

...die letzen Tage vor Saisonschluss in Winterberg noch genutzt....


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2007)




----------



## darkhenry1 (5. November 2007)

Hab leider nur eins aus meinem letzten Urlaub


----------



## Nippes80 (5. November 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Hab leider nur eins aus meinem letzten Urlaub



Sieht ja krass aus...wo war das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (7. November 2007)

Oh habs Bild verschoben und somit gelöscht... hier noch mal






@ Nippes : Das war in Whistler


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2007)

http://www.pfaelzer-biker.de/index.php?page=fotoalbum


----------



## Wurstsalat (9. November 2007)

Hier auch ein Nicolai in Action! 





Gruß Wursti      

www.hd-freeride.de


----------



## rosette (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

der grüne Biker fährt glaube ich auf einem Univega mit Nicolaiaufkleber! So ein Poser. Wahrscheinlich hat er den bei ebay ersteigert!
Gruß


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2007)

rosette schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der grüne Biker fährt glaube ich auf einem Univega mit Nicolaiaufkleber! So ein Poser. Wahrscheinlich hat er den bei ebay ersteigert!
> Gruß



Das ist ein "Nicolai", hier der Beweis  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FudRjb2tWqk

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2007)

Geile Idee Mobbel, da mach ich doch auch mal mit. Ich musste mir ja schon ein paar Mal die Frage anhören, ob ich selbst überhaupt bike. Ich liebe mein Helius ST!!!! 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (9. November 2007)

cool falco, da du das hier gefunden hast...


----------



## wosch (10. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Geile Idee Mobbel, da mach ich doch auch mal mit. Ich musste mir ja schon ein paar Mal die Frage anhören, ob ich selbst überhaupt bike. Ich liebe mein Helius ST!!!!
> 
> Grüße, Falco





Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Lambda!
> 
> Falco



Hast wohl mehrere am Start, was?


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (10. November 2007)




----------



## Macross (10. November 2007)

@falco:also ich glaub den felsen hab ich auch schon gerockt als wir bei dir waren!  geiles bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (10. November 2007)

danke papa, fürs bild hochladen...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (10. November 2007)

schon was älter....


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2007)




----------



## Dittmosher (11. November 2007)

bmxtb airtime... ;-)


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (11. November 2007)

yeaaaaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## rosette (12. November 2007)

Hallo Falco, sehe ich da Angst in Deinen Augen, oder hast Du ne Bindehautentzündung;-)

Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (12. November 2007)

Das ist nicht Angst sondern Wahnsinn. Bei mir hieß es auf den Rennen doch immer: "Guck mal, da kommt Falco....ein ganzer Helm voller Augen..."

Grüße, Falco


----------



## dallo (13. November 2007)

Neulich Nachts bin ich durch einen Park nach Hause gefahren.

Plötzlich sah ich um die beleuchteten Bänke zwei männliche und eine webliche Person beim "Fotoshooting".

Obwohl es nur ein kurzer Blick war den ich erhaschen konnte, erinnern mich diese Bilder hier ein wenig an den Charme dieser Situation


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2007)

KHUJAND auf NICOLAI-BASS  
"location" Halde in Oberhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (13. November 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ....
> KHUJAND auf NICOLAI-BASS



Man beachte den genialen Bullet Kettenspanner, den hatte ich zu dieser Zeit auch, aber noch auf Hot Chili X-Rage FR  
Das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. November 2007)

jep, Bullet Brother, später dann produziert von Venom Toxic Toys


----------



## raggertje (13. November 2007)

Helius CC (enduro aufgebaut) on sixday Freeride Transalp tour Chur-Tirano.


----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2007)

Habe mal in meinen Bildern gekramt, da gibt es einige von meinen N-Rädern:

das gute alte Helius... 






mein BMXTB... (mit Werbe-T-Shirt  )





und ganz neu: ION ST


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (14. November 2007)

sauber...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. November 2007)

low aktion auf helius FR Tourenfullie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (14. November 2007)

Das letzte Bild ist endgeil


----------



## limestone (14. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2007)

dallo schrieb:


> Neulich Nachts bin ich durch einen Park nach Hause gefahren.
> 
> Plötzlich sah ich um die beleuchteten Bänke zwei männliche und eine webliche Person beim "Fotoshooting".
> 
> Obwohl es nur ein kurzer Blick war den ich erhaschen konnte, erinnern mich diese Bilder hier ein wenig an den Charme dieser Situation



Das hast du schön gesagt, ein Foto ist mehr wie ein Moment.  





Gruß G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. November 2007)

Urlaub 07: Leogang, Saalbach, Wagrain


----------



## WODAN (17. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das hast du schön gesagt, ein Foto ist mehr wie ein Moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor man fremde Bilder postet, fragt man aber normalerweise mal nach!
Besonderst wenn es ja eindeutig ist von wem sie sind.


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bevor man fremde Bilder postet, fragt man aber normalerweise mal nach!
> Besonderst wenn es ja eindeutig ist von wem sie sind.



Sorry, "ich" würde das nicht so eng sehen, sondern mich drüber freuen, aber
wie schon gesagt, SORRY 

Ich hätte nicht gewusst das "Du" daß bist, wenn ich es nicht gepostet hätte 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## c_w (17. November 2007)

Ich hätte nicht gewusst, dass ER das ist, wenn ER das nicht deutlich gemacht hätte ;-)


----------



## WODAN (17. November 2007)

Es ging ums Prinzip!


----------



## chris12 (17. November 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bevor man fremde Bilder postet, fragt man aber normalerweise mal nach!
> Besonderst wenn es ja eindeutig ist von wem sie sind.



also ich sehe das nicht so eng.

wer bilder im internet veröffentlich und im prinzip von jedem einsehbar sind muss doch damit rechnen. es steht ja auch jedem zu seine bilder mit einem "copyright" zu versehen. wer dies nicht macht und auch nicht will das seine bilder "benutzt" werden, hat meiner meinung nach selber schuld.

so, jetzt schluss mit der prinzipienreiterei. mehr so tolle bilder will ich sehen.

ich hab leider noch keins von mir.


----------



## baiano (17. November 2007)

Servus, 

hier mal ein Foto von mir und meinem Schätzchen geschossen vom Tricknology in Rittershausen 07...








Gruss

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (18. November 2007)

Täuscht das, oder ist Dein Rad sehr klein oder Du zu gross  ???

Macht für mich den Eindruck (hier auf dem Bild zumindest) als wenn Du auf einem BMX fährst.


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (18. November 2007)

voll eingefedert?!


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. November 2007)

DH-Bikes sind nie zu klein oder zu groß. Entweder sind sie sehr handlich oder sehr laufruhig!


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> DH-Bikes sind nie zu klein oder zu groß. Entweder sind sie sehr handlich oder sehr laufruhig!




Und vor Allem müssen sie dem Fahrer passen.  
Ich fahre z.B. bei 1,80m Größe einen "S" Rahmen und es paßt einfach bestens


----------



## Dittmosher (18. November 2007)

"Radeln" am Rennsteig mal anders...





Skatepark Ravensburg nach der Eurobike 2007


----------



## baiano (19. November 2007)

> Täuscht das, oder ist Dein Rad sehr klein oder Du zu gross  ???
> 
> Macht für mich den Eindruck (hier auf dem Bild zumindest) als wenn Du auf einem BMX fährst



Moin,

ich fahre bei 1,87 Metern Grösse einen Rahmen in L und komme damit auch sehr gut zurecht...
Vielleicht war zu dem Zeitpunkt Deines Postings deine Wahrnehmung leicht eingeschränkt?  

Gruss

Felix


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (19. November 2007)

@ dittmosher: i like


----------



## RoughBomber (19. November 2007)

Hier bin ich mit meinem UFO ST bei uns in Dellwig auffer strecke unterwegs.


----------



## RoughBomber (19. November 2007)

Leider ham meine restlichen Fotos zu viel MB. 
Sind aber bei interesse auf   www.myspace.com/roughrider66   unter Fotos zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2007)

be<arbeitet by SBIKERC 
(rider ich)


----------



## waldwemmser (19. November 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Photos von mir und meiner Freundin Hilde (Helius ST)  .


----------



## CaLgOn (19. November 2007)

waldwemmser schrieb:


>



Geil, wo is das denn? Sieht ja aus wie in Utah  .


----------



## Deleted 32658 (19. November 2007)

Glaube Luxenburg


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2007)

Todtnau mit Lambda 





Secret Spot mit BMXTB 






Secret Spot mit Helius FR


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2007)

ich hab auch noch eins, ne Kreative Interpretation von nem Nohander 





Rider "Wurstsalat" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sooman (19. November 2007)

hier auch mal eins von mir


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (20. November 2007)

guru, *lach*
aber coole locaion...

das bild darunter ist auch sehr nett...

weitermachen..


----------



## SBIKERC (20. November 2007)

Get low!

Rider the_clown, Pic by myself und Strecke geräumt von NFSRacer






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2007)

^^ "der rahmen ist nicht für diese gabel ausgelegt". ^^

auch wenn "the_clown" sich sehr viel mühe gemacht hat,- damit sie da reinpasst...


----------



## sansibar (22. November 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Geil, wo is das denn? Sieht ja aus wie in Utah  .



Luxemburg, Schifflingen, altes Tagebaugebiet für Eisenerz


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (3. Dezember 2007)

nix mehr los hier? =(


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Dezember 2007)

Der Herbst ist da...


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Dezember 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Geil, wo is das denn? Sieht ja aus wie in Utah  .



Ne, Utah schaut so aus: 













Arizona so:





Und Oregon so:


----------



## CaLgOn (9. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Bilder  
Warum muss ich in Mönchengladbach wohnen


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!! Will Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Dezember 2007)

Um da Urlaub zu machen ists grad eigentlich ein bisschen zu Winter, in Arizona ists vielleicht noch ganz schoen...

Oregon, heut (bei euch ist bei mir heut schon gestern...):






Und es hat geschneit. Trotz kurzer Hose...


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2007)

Auch in good old Germany kann man im Winter Spaß haben... anbei Bilder vom 23.12.07, Süddeutschland  Bilder geschossen von meinem Buddy Konrad Schwarz (www.views-of-life.com)


----------



## sibor-sonic (28. Dezember 2007)

Geile Bilder, hätte nicht gedacht das so was geiles bei eurer Aktion da oben dabei raus kommt. Hut ab


----------



## Mobbel (17. Januar 2008)




----------



## xMARTINx (17. Januar 2008)

sehr geil!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2008)

ja !


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


>


 
Richtig ausgeleuchtet, macht Rommelshausen echt was her 

Gelungenes Foto!


----------



## Mobbel (20. Januar 2008)

auf vielen wunsch hier in farbe...


----------



## daylights (20. Januar 2008)

die ausleuchtung ist der hammer, hast du mit tonemapping gearbeitet?

das bild rockt ohne ende, sowohl motivmäßig also auch von der umsetzung her.


NICE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Januar 2008)

Heute auf unserer eigenen DH-Strecke:


----------



## dominikmai (31. Januar 2008)

Die ersten Bilder mit meinem neuen Nicolai Nucleon


----------



## sluette (31. Januar 2008)

dominikmai schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder mit meinem neuen Nicolai Nucleon



Hammer Bild !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wosch (1. Februar 2008)

dominikmai schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder mit meinem neuen Nicolai Nucleon



Eines der wirklich besten Bilder, rauh und ungeschliffen. So past es zu einem Nicalai.


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Februar 2008)

wosch schrieb:


> ...rauh und ungeschliffen. So past es zu einem Nicalai.



Gut gesprochen, das gefällt mir.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Februar 2008)

schönes und vor allem schnelles bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (1. Februar 2008)

Das Bild is der absolute Hammer... 
Gibts noch mehr Bildern in dieser Stielrichtung?
Gruß, schmiddio


----------



## Paiza (2. Februar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2008)

Dann mach ich auch ma wieder mit  




































Gruß Guru.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (3. Februar 2008)




----------



## Dittmosher (3. Februar 2008)

...ein paar pics vom letzten we, im coburger bmx park (funbox co)


























Bildquali bedingt durch Dämmerung und 2MP Handycam...


----------



## Emilio (3. Februar 2008)

helius st

filthy trails


----------



## gondelfahrer (4. Februar 2008)

Hey Dicker, 
war das der Sprung wo Du mit dem Kettenblatt eingeschlagen bist? 
Gruß an die 32.....


PS: Was ist das eigentlich für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Emilio (4. Februar 2008)

140 gr

stabil (bis jetzt, bei 32)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Februar 2008)

falscher Thread !


----------



## gondelfahrer (4. Februar 2008)

Geil,
ist das einer aus der _MR Manufaktur_?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emilio (5. Februar 2008)




----------



## Kami-Nurse (5. Februar 2008)

Hey,sehr sehr schöne Fotos habt ihr da,wollte doch auch mal was reinstellen nur die 60kb ist schon verdammt wenig auch für geziptes Material.
Gibts irgendwelche Tricks,wie man die Fotos groß darstellen kann sie aber trotzdem klein bleiben von der Dateigröße?


----------



## Trollobaby (5. Februar 2008)

ja, du lädst sie ins Fotoalbum und verlinkst sie mit "Grapik einfügen". Und bevor du fragst wie das genau geht, bemühe bitte die suchfunktion, hättest dir die Frage dann auch ganz sparen können, dass wurde schon 12354545673422mal gefragt.


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Februar 2008)

@Kami-Nurse: Fotos sollten am besten als .jpg eingestellt werden, dann ist die Datei klein, auch bei großen Bildformaten. Ungeeignet für Fotos sind .gif oder .bpm Datein.  Zum Bearbeiten von Fotos ist Adobe Photoshop ein professionelles Tool. Für die Basics reicht zur Not auch Windows Paint. Ich glaube das war es, was Du wissen wolltest.

@trollobaby: Hier ist *nicht *DDD!!!!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2008)

Ufo-Sprung auf unserer eigenen Strecke:






Von der Seite aus nem Video, sorry für die schlechte Quali:








Mehr Fotos sind in meinem Fotoalbum!

@ Falco: Wir haben schon öfter über unsere eigenen DH-Strecken gesprochen, im Fotoalbum siehst Du einige Bilder!
Derzeit haben wir täglich "offen" und täglich Betrieb. Wetter ist ja klasse und unsere Strecken einwandfrei in Schuss. Die nächste Bauaktion ist schon genau geplant. Holz wird die Tage gekauft, Strecke dann gesperrt und dann sind wir mittlerweile gut 10 Leute die wergeln.


Wir könnten noch nen Holzsponsor brauchen - wir bauen mit 80x40er Balken (für die Ewigkeit, so wie ein Nicolai halt auch) und das geht verdammt ins Geld. Ansonsten gibts in Kürze ne Streckenbenutzungsgebühr in Höhe von 2 Euro den Tag.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2008)

^^ und was passiert wenn man nicht trifft ? ^^


----------



## Kami-Nurse (6. Februar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> @Kami-Nurse: Fotos sollten am besten als .jpg eingestellt werden, dann ist die Datei klein, auch bei großen Bildformaten. Ungeeignet für Fotos sind .gif oder .bpm Datein.  Zum Bearbeiten von Fotos ist Adobe Photoshop ein professionelles Tool. Für die Basics reicht zur Not auch Windows Paint. Ich glaube das war es, was Du wissen wolltest.
> 
> @trollobaby: Hier ist *nicht *DDD!!!!
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Vielen Dank,genau das hab ich aber schon so gemacht ..habe JPG Dateien,habe sie mit Paint kleiner gemacht und noch gezipt,trotzdem zu groß für die 60kb. Ich weiß auch nich,jedenfalls danke für die Tips...versuchs weiter


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ und was passiert wenn man nicht trifft ? ^^



An sowas sollte man möglichst niemals denken....

Die Landung ist über einen Meter breit, da sollte man schon treffen. Nur zu kurz ist schmerzhaft.


Der Sprung kann sehr gut umfahren werden, ausserdem wollen wir die Kante des Landehügels noch verändern... Europalette im 45 Grad Winkel aufstellen und dann eine Schaumstoffmatratze bzw. Strohballen hin machen.

Wir haben weiter oben in der Strecke nen Erdsprung mit Steilhanglandung und der is mir viiieeel unsympatischer - den bin ich noch nie gesprungen und da brachen auch schon Knochen... siehe mein Fotoalbum.

Wir wolln uns auf unseren Strecken nicht zerstören aber doch trainieren + besser werden und nicht auf nem Wanderweg rumeiern. Da gehört sowas mit dazu denn wenn Du aufm Rennen bist findest Du auch so manche Sachen (Roadgap Rittershausen, Abschluss-Treppensprung Rittershausen, Steilhang Garmisch, Wurzelteppich mit Schräghang Garmisch....) die Dir nicht sofort  passen.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2008)

Pyrosteiner 
 was haltet ihr von einem heuballen ,- 
 die gibts doch in ländlichen gegenden auf jedem feld.

 ich meine so eine riesen "heurolle" davor und gut ist...  


meiner meinung nach wird sich über kurz oder lang dort (an der kante) einer mächtig "zerlegen" u. dat dingen muss dann abgerissen werden. wäre doch schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2008)

nicht immer den Teufel an die Wand malen


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nicht immer den Teufel an die Wand malen



nein !  ^^
aber die holzkante sieht brutal gefährlich aus.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2008)

isse ja auch


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> isse ja auch



JOHN-DOE treib es nicht zu weit (auch wenn du heute geburtstag hast)
Hier ist nicht DDD


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Pyrosteiner
> was haltet ihr von einem heuballen ,-
> die gibts doch in ländlichen gegenden auf jedem feld.
> 
> ...





Heu ist schlecht weil das vermodert zu schnell - Stroh wäre besser, eine alte Schaumstoffmatraze beim nächsten Spermüll am besten und auch noch kostenlos!  Für so einen Heu Rundballen zahlst Du ganz schön was... kostet gleich mal 25 Euro !!!

Wir müssen eh etwas auf die Kosten schaun weil die explodiern. So ein Sprung gebaut aus 80 x 40er Balken mit großen Nägeln, Schrauben, Fundamente, Winkeleisen, Gummibelag, Drahtgitter ..... kostet sofort 70 Euro.

Hinzu kommt das inzwischen echt viele Leute dort fahren die noch keinen einzigen Finger krum gemacht haben, aus der Strecke rausfahren, die Absperrung durchreissen und das alles so hinterlassen. Wir werden wohl nach dem nächsten Bau und Streckenfreigabe 2 Euro pro Tag kassieren.


Wenn sich an der Kante jemand zerlegt ist das doof aber prinzipiell sein Problem und unsere offizielle Strecke kann da nix dafür wenn sich jemand selbst überschätzt. Einige Meter vor dem Ufo Sprung ist ein Steilhangsprung und da brach schon vieles... Schlüsselbeine, Arme, Handflächen... trotzdem steht der Sprung noch immer.

Ich spring den bis heute noch nicht richtig... hab auch Angst....


----------



## geq (11. Februar 2008)

War seit langem mal wieder schönes wetter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

Ich bin gerade aus meinem ersten Bikeurlaub 2008 zurückgekommen - 4 Tage Bozen waren megageil... mein Grinsen geht rundum!!

Ca. 1200 HM über Bozen auf dem Weg zum Singletraileinstieg:






Im Schnee is so richtig schee:






Startklar:






Roadgap:







Bad Wildbad is a Dreck dagegen:






Warum nur ist das M-Pire so breit wenn der Trail so schmal ist???






Bergab gehts:






Da sind noch ein paar HM zu vernichten...






Weitere Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

sehr schön!!!


----------



## schmiddio (11. Februar 2008)

ich will auch...


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)

Leider habe nur ich ein Nicolai, deshalb musste hier mein bester Kumpel mit meinem Bike für dieses Foto herhalten  Das war gestern in Beerfelden,als wir die Bike Park Saison eingeleitet haben


----------



## Jocka79 (12. Februar 2008)

Tach...


----------



## darkhenry1 (12. Februar 2008)

Whistler Captain Safety mitm Ufo ST...besonders geil wenns da nass ist


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Februar 2008)

Fotosession bei besten Ruhrpott Wetter:

Lokation: Halde Haniel in Oberhausen

Fahrer, meine Wenigkeit und der MirSch hier aus dem Forum


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Februar 2008)

u. wie imma kommt specialized   dem NICOLAI nicht hinterher... 

 oder liegts doch am fahrer ?


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Februar 2008)

an beiden würde ich sagen,und selbst wenn das nicolai hinten ist sieht es wenigstens immernoch besser aus


----------



## schmiddio (14. Februar 2008)

beim nächsten mal komm ich mit die halde rocken...
hab heute ein bissel telofoniert und tatsächlich nen händler gefunden der den 
2008 reset 150 schon auf lager hat...

sehr chickes bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Februar 2008)

cool schmiddio, freut mich für Dich


----------



## Paiza (15. Februar 2008)

Es war sehr schlammig!!!


----------



## CaLgOn (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Mich knipst nie einer


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (16. Februar 2008)

Letzte Woche war der Thomas mit seiner guten Cam auch mal wieder bei uns auf der Strecke. Rausgekommen ist das, vielleicht gefällts ja:


----------



## Paiza (16. Februar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! Mich knipst nie einer




Dann musst du mal auf Rennen fahren, da sind genug Leute die schöne Fotos machen

@saintvsdiabolus

Schöne Doubles habt ihr da


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Februar 2008)

das schöne Wetter im Pott genutzt:


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Februar 2008)

Schöne Fotos... ich komm nach ner arbeitsreichen Woche hoffentlich heute noch ein bissl zum biken.


----------



## Testonkel (17. Februar 2008)

Aller Anfang ist schwer...


----------



## Wurstsalat (17. Februar 2008)

Hier ein UFO ST in Action!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (24. Februar 2008)

Nicolai´s jüngster Teamfahrer in Action


----------



## Sabes (25. Februar 2008)

So,hier mal die ersten Actionpics von meinem UFO


















Vielen Dank auch an unsere "Knipse"


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

Da hab ich auch noch eins


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Februar 2008)

"übelst" ^^


----------



## Der M (25. Februar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/2/2/9/_/micro/derMamerlknig.jpg?0
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/2/2/9/_/medium/bearb1IMG_2334_600x600_500KB.jpg?0
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/2/2/9/_/medium/bearbIMG_2329_600x600_500KB.jpg?0
...ufo in action...bald geht die saison wieder los...YIPPIE ei OOOOO


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

Der M schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/2/2/9/_/micro/derMamerlknig.jpg?0
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/2/2/9/_/medium/bearb1IMG_2334_600x600_500KB.jpg?0
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/2/2/9/_/medium/bearbIMG_2329_600x600_500KB.jpg?0
> ...ufo in action...bald geht die saison wieder los...YIPPIE ei OOOOO



Isch froi misch a schun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2008)

ein biscken FR ein biscken CC und alles mit nem Ufo-ST !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Februar 2008)

Jaja, hier FR:





und hier der CC Anteil:


----------



## schmiddio (26. Februar 2008)

boar, bin so am schmachten und am leiden...
und ihr postet so geniale bilder  
das is doch echt zum


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Februar 2008)

ja kauf Dir den Chris King, bau Dein Rad zusammen und komm mit


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein biscken FR ein biscken CC und alles mit nem Ufo-ST !




Hi Artur,
fährste da Bergauf oder Bergab......... siehst so angestrengt aus  

schönes Foddo


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2008)

eigentlich geht der single trail dort in rechts links kombinationen den berg runter.
hab an diesem tag leider meine brille vergessen.
die ruten der sträucher peitschen doch zeimlich heftig. 

die abfahrt aus ca. 160 m.höhe ist genial.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja kauf Dir den Chris King, bau Dein Rad zusammen und komm mit










"komm mit" 
im wahrsten sinne des wortes...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Februar 2008)

ich bin aber wieder vor Dir


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2008)

LeMans-Start oder wie ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2008)

Is der linke John Doe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2008)

ja, warum ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2008)

jetzt traut er sich nicht mehr 

noch etwas brauchbares gefunden,  einmal schneller und einmal langsamer werdend, bestimmt voll die interessante Studie für alle   













voll die Aktionbilder  ich verspreche aber das ich mit besserem Gesundheitszustand auch mal so richtig rum Moshen werde


----------



## Elfriede (3. März 2008)

Woah! Wenn man dich so von der Seite auf dem Ufo sieht wirkt es echt winzig. Bist echt ne "Kampfsau"!  Das die Gabel und der Dämpfer das mitmachen  Wahnsinn. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber die Optik ist echt brachial.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2008)

der Rahmen is doch blos in L


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2008)

das ist ne l? ich dachte eher es wäre eine s... krass! wie gross bist du?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2008)

1,88-1,90m kommt drauf an


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. März 2008)

Ich wollte gerade schreiben das der Rahmen zu klein ist....


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2008)

ja der rahmen wirkt etwas verlohren unt john-doe aber das täuscht sicher,wenn er gut damit klarkommt passt das schon!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. März 2008)

ja "L" passt super, schaut nur so BMX mäßig aus  wenn ich den Sattel raus ziehe kann ich auch locker XC/Touren damit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwemmser (4. März 2008)

hier mal das wohl letzte photo von mir und meiner hilde...wird diesen monat durch ein ion st ersetzt.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (4. März 2008)

waldwemmser schrieb:


> hier mal das wohl letzte photo von mir und meiner hilde...wird diesen monat durch ein ion st ersetzt.
> Freu dich drauf!   Das Ding ist der Hammer!


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2008)

so,nen paar bilder von heute





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dominikmai (13. März 2008)

2008


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

dominikmai schrieb:


> 2008



Hammer!


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2008)

@dominikmai: Sehr geil ! Top Action, super Bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (14. März 2008)

Nicolai Argon CC in Action

Bad Salzdetfurth 06 und 07

Viel Spaß

















Pure Fun and Passion 

Extra Love from me


----------



## abbath (14. März 2008)

Endlich mal nachvollziehbare Actionfotos


----------



## CaLgOn (16. März 2008)

Pics von gestern, by JOHN-DOE  













Keine große Action, aber gute Bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2008)

@ abbath:  was soll das heissen ?

@ CaLgOn: was soll beim singletrail riden schon für ne action entstehen ?

is doch gut wie es ist...


----------



## CaLgOn (16. März 2008)

Jo und es hat Spaß gemacht  
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter die Woche nochmal besser


----------



## abbath (16. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ abbath:  was soll das heissen ?



Ach, ich wollt eigentlich nur ein wenig die XC Fraktion unterstützen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. März 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Jo und es hat Spaß gemacht
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter die Woche nochmal besser




... das Wetter bei Euch noch besser.... ????

Hey als ich die Fotos von Dir gesehn hab dachte ich Ihr lebt in ner anderen Welt... bei Euch blühn diese gelben Goldregen oder wie das Kraut heisst schon... da is bei uns in Bayern noch Winterpause, da sind nicht mal Knospen da bei dem Strauch bei uns im Garten !!!

... und für Mittwoch is bei uns Schnee vorgesagt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. März 2008)

bei uns soll es auch schneien, im Pott haben wir jeden Monat alle 4 Jahreszeiten, manchmal auch 5, Karneval


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Ach, ich wollt eigentlich nur ein wenig die XC Fraktion unterstützen.


----------



## Paiza (22. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>



Bischen zu klein der Rahmen!!!!! Das Bike sieht total verlassen unter dir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. März 2008)

Das Thema hatten wir schon, ist eine optische Täuschung.
Ich bin ca. 190cm und der Rahmen L, passt alles wunderbar


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (24. März 2008)

Man, war das spassig gestern!!!


----------



## tommek (26. März 2008)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Argon FR am eiskalten Osterwochenende.


Thomas


----------



## sluette (26. März 2008)

servus tommek, 

schönes bike und schöne bilder ! fette bremse, hut ab !


----------



## tommek (26. März 2008)

Bremsanlage ist von Frank Industries : Nugget 4 Kolben.


----------



## sluette (26. März 2008)

tommek schrieb:


> Bremsanlage ist von Frank Industries : Nugget 4 Kolben.



bist du mit denen zufrieden ? die sehen ja ziemlich martialisch aus... nach den detailbildern in deinem album ist die verarbeitung auf hope niveau. 
wäre mal ne überlegung wert


----------



## sportfuchs (26. März 2008)

Tommek, so´ne Farbe fährt doch kein Mensch mehr!
Und überhaupt, vom ersten Foto gibt es ein viel besseres, das kurz danach aufgenommen worden ist und Dich von Deiner Schokoladenseite zeigt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. März 2008)

Geiles Video von nem DH in Madeira.... und Nicolai führt natürlich!!

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=MF3rJHbSGqE


----------



## RoughBomber (27. März 2008)

Hier bin ich in Dellwig bei mir auffer strecke zu sehn...der Gap wird diese saison aber noch kräftig an höhe und an weite zulegen und vom rest der strecke werden auch noch fotos folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (27. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Geiles Video von nem DH in Madeira.... und Nicolai führt natürlich!!
> 
> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=MF3rJHbSGqE



geile action


----------



## MAROBU (30. März 2008)

hi hier mein beitrag mtb zone bmais 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3653955/bischofsmais_evil_eye_northshore


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2192426/Bischofsmais_freeride


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2008)

Verdammte ******* ich will wieder nach Bischofsmais!!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. März 2008)

Ich bin ja sehr gespannt ob wir Ende April in Bischofsmais was neues entdecken werden... 
Von vielen anderen Parks sieht man schon geniale Fotos und Videos - von BMais hab ich nicht nichts entdeckt und letztes Jahr war die Situation sehr zerstritten.


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2008)

...und die Strecken ziemlich zerfahren


----------



## dersteinmetz (31. März 2008)

war mal wieder rießig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAROBU (31. März 2008)

ja ich kanns auch kaum noch erwarten mal wieder den geisskopf zu rocken!!!!  ich hoffe das sie den schneckenhaus wallride in der you go first mal fertig basteln und auch die strecken mal wieder ein bisschen auffüllen waren ja letztes jahr teilweise echt böse ausgelutscht !! 


vielleicht passt es ja mal und es treffen sich ein paar leute von hier in bmais war auch mal schön!

an alle poster weiter so sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus , ride on  

Greetz manu


----------



## Der M (31. März 2008)

wat...bmais...da bin ich dabei! war bis jetzt erst einmal dort und voll begeistert von der dh strecke...hat damals bloß für 4 abfahrten gesreicht, denn hat sich meine clavicula verabschiedet...also bitte bescheidddddddddddddddddddd sagen


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

Gestern war son geiler Tag  Hier ein paar Bilder 

Bilder by Kaena (Linda) 

























Bilder by GTRulez  





















und noch ein Nicolai-fahrer in Action  





alla bis die Tage


----------



## dersteinmetz (31. März 2008)

je öfter ich mir das foto betrachte, desto sicherer bin ich, dass du das net sein kannst....   muss mich jedesmal halb verpissen, wenn ich das foto seh


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

isch a


----------



## dadsi (31. März 2008)

Nachdem hier immer alle fahrende Nicolais in action zeigen, hier mal eins vor der upAction, nach up und vor der downAction  
vorher



vorher




Die Jungs sehen mal so richtig platt aus ( 70km gesamt und schlappe 1200hm ) und da waren wir erst bei knapp über 40  

Sie warten auf den DH


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

voll der Nicolai Club


----------



## MAROBU (31. März 2008)

Ja ordentlicher Haufen !!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...und die Strecken ziemlich zerfahren



Oh ja... mit meinem breiten M-Pire ging ich in mancher Furche im FR links und rechts am Rand an.
Sagen darf man nix sonst bekommt man nen Anschiss vom Personal....


Bischofsmais bin ich gern mit dabei.... von unserer Gruppe hier im Umkreis kauft sich eh fast jeder ne Saisonkarte ... mal sehn ob der Rekord (10 Tage im Monat) dieses Jahr überboten werden kann???


----------



## Sabes (1. April 2008)

So mal wieder ein paar Pics von meinem UFO in Action


















Hoffe sie gefallen. Vielen Dank auch an die Knipser Kaena und GTRulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2008)

Nais !


----------



## T.I.M. (1. April 2008)

Hier mal n paar pix vom WE.
Riders: dersteinmetz und Wurstsalat  
Quali ist nicht so prall, hatte aber nur ne Kompaktknipse dabei...


----------



## Falco Mille (4. April 2008)

Am Wochendende gehts mit Matschi Faber und Stötzer Jan in die Harburger Berge, norddeutsch biken. Fotos kommen natürlich hier rein!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (4. April 2008)

hey falco, wenn du am sonntag noch zeit und lust hast, kannste gern auch bei uns in lüneburg rumkommen. is ja nicht weit weg.


----------



## chridsche (4. April 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Am Wochendende gehts mit Matschi Faber und Stötzer Jan in die Harburger Berge, norddeutsch biken. Fotos kommen natürlich hier rein!
> 
> Grüße, Falco



...ich werde euch finden...


----------



## balticnor (6. April 2008)

Und noch mehr aus dem Norden........


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2008)

Wem gehört den dieses Ion hier ? Weiß mit 40, sehr lecker... Gin´bts irgendwo mehr Bilder ?


----------



## sooman (7. April 2008)

untypischerweise hattn wir mal wieder ne cam dabei


----------



## Falco Mille (8. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


>


 
Falco mit den großen Augen...  . Das gab es doch schon mal?!?! Liegt vielleicht am zu engen Helm  

Schönes Frühlings-Foto!


----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2008)

ja sehr geile bilder,wenn denn mein lenker endlich kommt gehts auch wieder raus,
@falco,zeig uns mal bilder von deinem ion bitte
grüße


----------



## Falco Mille (8. April 2008)

Knust, mein frecher Neffe, das liegt am meinen Schlupfliedern, das weißt Du doch. Die muss ich immer mit Gewalt hochhebeln, sonst sehe ich gar nichts.


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2008)




----------



## tokessa (9. April 2008)

Geil.


----------



## m666m (9. April 2008)

was fährt falco denn da für ein rad? ein ion st mit ner 180er gabel? soll man ja nicht machen, oder ? gibt es irgendwann mal ein ion fr ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2008)

wooau 
Herr "Mille in Action" 
 sogar ein onehander u. so ziemlich hoch der sprung...

*respeckt*


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2008)

Das Bild ist auf jeden Fall witzig.
Aber wie hoch das ist, kann man doch gar nicht sagen. Bin selbst kein toller Dropper, aber vom Fotografieren versteh ich bißchen was.


----------



## abbath (11. April 2008)

m666m schrieb:


> was fährt falco denn da für ein rad? ein ion st mit ner 180er gabel? soll man ja nicht machen, oder ? gibt es irgendwann mal ein ion fr ????



Wieso nicht? In der tech-chart steht 180-200


----------



## Falco Mille (11. April 2008)

Das Ion geht hervoragend als Freerider. Die Gabel ist mit 565 mm voll im Lot. Das soll hier aber kein Tech Thread werden, das können wir gern an andere Stelle diskutieren. Das ist auch kein Drop, sondern ein Dirt mit Rampe.

Los Leute, Fotos her!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Dittmosher (12. April 2008)

rail bunny


----------



## darkhenry1 (12. April 2008)

Hier auf unserem Hometrail











Und eins aus Kanada


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. April 2008)

leider nicht von mir, aber so geil das ich es hier gerne zeigen wollte


----------



## old_school (13. April 2008)

Die Gartensaison ist eröffnet


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2008)

Wie geil is das denn????


----------



## swabian (13. April 2008)

Hi, 













Ups, Foto ist reingerutscht, hab noch mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (14. April 2008)

old_school schrieb:


> Die Gartensaison ist eröffnet



Lebensgefährliche Aktionen nie ohne Helm, Vorbildlich!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. April 2008)

Die Wippe ist aber sehr massiv gebaut, da könnt sich mancher Bikepark was abschaun.

... könnte nur für meinen Geschmack höher sein.


----------



## old_school (14. April 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Wippe ist aber sehr massiv gebaut, da könnt sich mancher Bikepark was abschaun.


thx


Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... könnte nur für meinen Geschmack höher sein.


die erhöhung ist auch geplant und sehr leicht zu realisieren, man muss nur balken in der gewünschten dicke daruntersetzen. außer der wippe gibt es noch: starthügel, table, anlieger, northshore (brücke) und pumptrack (5 pack) in meinem garten, alles schön klein und harmlos


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

Ein eigener kleiner Bikepark im Garten... traumhaft!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2008)

^^vom letzt jahr.^^

 neue pic´s by JOHN-DOE kommen dem nächst.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

Das Ding hier war der bisher größte Wallride meines Lebens... am unteren Ende des Bildes dauerts noch bis der Boden kommt, Fahrspur ca. auf 3m Höhe, ca. 10-12m lang. Der Wallride steht in Wagrain:







... und die Bretter waren feucht weils die Nacht zuvor geregnet hat....


----------



## old_school (15. April 2008)

nicht nur toll gefahren, sondern auch super fotografiert! ist da immer jemand mit der kamera dabei? 

__________
happy trails


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

@KHUJAND, Pyrosteiner:


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

Das war mit nem Kumpl letztes Jahr der letzte Tag unseres Roadtrips.

Wir hatten 3 Tage BMais, 3 Tage Saalbach-Hinterglemm, einen Tag Rafting und 2 Tage Leogang hinter uns. Hatten fast schon keine Kohle mehr, alles tat weh und Regen war angesagt... wir saßen im Auto und überlegten mindestens 30 Minuten was wir machen sollen. Am Ende warfen wir ne Münze ... und nochmal...  zweimal Zahl was so viel bedeutete wie Hotel suchen, noch ne Nacht bleiben und morgen nach Wagrain fahren.

Der Tag in Wagrain war dann so geil wie zuvor der halbe Roadtrip. Es war feucht durch den Regen aber die Strecke sowas von superschön das wir unsere letzten Kräfte mit einer Packung Mut vermischten und den letzten Tag so richtig bis zum Ende genossen. Dieses Jahr wird mich Wagrain öfter sehn!!! 

Hier mal das "Monster" in ganzer größe:






... und weitere Holzspielereien:







Für sowas hier reichte der Mut dann aber doch nicht mehr - auch weil es sehr feucht war:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. April 2008)

sehr sehr geil Pyrosteiner


----------



## BMicks (15. April 2008)

@Pyrosteiner:
nicht nur toll gefahren und prima photographiert, auch noch so schön erzählt. Es ist, als ob ich dabei gewesen wäre. Gibt's da noch mehr von solchen Abenteuern???


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

BMicks schrieb:


> @Pyrosteiner:
> nicht nur toll gefahren und prima photographiert, auch noch so schön erzählt. Es ist, als ob ich dabei gewesen wäre. Gibt's da noch mehr von solchen Abenteuern???



Ui bei 10 Tagen Roadtrip gäbs viel zu erzähln... tagsüber vom biken, nachts vom abfeiern mit Grill, Lagerfeuer und Alkohol in Bischofmais oder im Goaßstall + Harley-Bar in Saalbach. Die Nächte endeten nicht selten zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr und einmal sogar liegend unterm Zapfhahn von der Harley Bar  

Die Gesichtsausdrücke der Leute beim raften als wir erzählten das wir das zur erholung und entspannung machen waren auch recht cool.

Typisch Downhiller halt... so muss das sein!


Zusammengefasst waren die über 1000 Autokilometer, die unzähligen DH-Kilometer und Höhenmeter ein riesen Spass - und das ohne materiellen Schaden an meinem Nicolai (während andere den Urlaub abbrechen mussten) und die Schrammen und Verletzungen waren maximal im Bereich von Abschürfungen und Muskelkater.

Dieses Jahr wird die Tour wiederholt mit mehr Tagen in Wagrain und Schladming als krönenden Abschluss.

Mehr Fotos sind in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehn - Ordner 2007.


----------



## Astaroth (16. April 2008)

Muss auch unbedingt mal nach Wagrain!


----------



## tokessa (16. April 2008)

Ich auch wirklich super bilder und schön erzählt mein neid ist mit Dir


----------



## old_school (16. April 2008)

@Pyrosteiner:
schreib doch ein buch, ich kauf's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. April 2008)

old_school schrieb:


> @Pyrosteiner:
> schreib doch ein buch, ich kauf's




   

Dein Garten is ja ma nur geil  Neid!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2008)

Buch schreiben heb ich mir vielleicht fürs alter auf, mein letztes "Buch" war meine Diplomarbeit und das war übelst viel arbeit... jetzt will ich biken/crossen und spass haben.

Aber nen schönen Bericht für ein Magazin denk ich würd ich jederzeit hinbekommen. Müsst ich nur noch die Beziehungen haben...


Wagrain ist ne Reise wert... 100%!


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

Hast mich echt spitz auf Wagrain gemacht ! Muß unbedingt dahin.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2008)

Nicolai-Treffen in Wagrain ?????


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

Auch ohne Nicolai !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2008)

Ups... ja, grad gesehn... Pudel is ja ein Alutech. 

Bäh, dann fahr ich nicht mit Dir gemeinsam...   



Na dann mach ma halt ein Zweiradtreffen in Wagrain und dann tauschen wir mal Bikes weil ich bin noch nie ein Alutech gefahrn und Du sollst auch mal in den Genuss kommen ein geiles Bike zu fahrn


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. April 2008)

Ich werde mit meinem Keiler auch vorbei kommen! Bin bis vor kurzem noch Nicolai Helius ST, danach UFO ST gefahren und jetzt auf Keiler umgestiegen... Und Wagrain fehlte in meinem letztjährigen Trip. Dafür waren wir in Willingen, Winterberg, Bischofsmais, Schulenberg... Nachdem wir von einem Regen in den anderen gerammelt sind und die nassen Klamotten im Bus einfach nur noch eklig waren, haben wir in Willingen noch mal Vollgas gegeben und sind dann nach Fuerteventura an den Strand geflogen ;-)

Actionbilder sind leider auch ins Wasser gefallen, gibt nur einen kleinen Film... und das hier, ohne Action:


----------



## Mobbel (19. April 2008)

Max (11 Jahre jung!!!) & Moritz Brother team!


----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2008)

Tja, bald zählt man halt mit 20 Jahren zum alten Eisen. 

@Pyrosteiner: als Fahrer von deutschen Produkten müssen wir doch zusammenhalten, schnief...


----------



## tokessa (19. April 2008)

Und nach altem eisen kommt dann wohl schrott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tja, bald zählt man halt mit 20 Jahren zum alten Eisen.
> 
> @Pyrosteiner: als Fahrer von deutschen Produkten müssen wir doch zusammenhalten, schnief...




Ich hoff Du hast den da   gesehn und richtig interpretiert.

Wenn mir in Bayern nix gescheits haben müssen wir halt leider zu de Preissn... aber nur für seltene Ausnahmefälle wie für a gscheids Radl. Ois andere ham mir selber... Audi, BMW, Berge, sauguads Bier... 

Obwohl... ein IXS-Cup Rennen würd ma a no brauchen... i woas ned wos do in Garmisch schief gloffn is


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. April 2008)

gilt das auch ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. April 2008)

Schöne Fotos... wie weit sind die zwei Sprünge jeweils?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. April 2008)

danke, ja kann ich grad gar nicht so sagen, ein paar Meter sind es schon


----------



## schmiddio (20. April 2008)

leck mich fett, geile action....


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2008)

Sehr geil !


----------



## dadsi (20. April 2008)

absolut super fisheye action RESPEKT
ich seh schon, für gute action brauchts den noch besseren Photograf mit dem besten Equipment 
wenn ichs recht sehe sind das knappe 2,5 - 3 bike Längen und gute 2-2,5m Höhe, man stelle sich da mal einen zu kurzen vor 
War heute auch 6h unterwegs, aber ohne knipstechniker  

Hoffe für alle, dass das Wetter jetzt endlich auf Kurz bleibt.

cu ob the trails


----------



## swabian (20. April 2008)

Wow, klasse Action, respekt!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. April 2008)

danke, der Fahrer ist der MirSch hier aus dem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. April 2008)

fährt er auch Nicolai!?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. April 2008)

noe, aber er springt über eins


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

Dann lass ich mal wieder ein Nicolai fliegen  

Absprung!




In der Luft!




Landung!




Gruß Gürü.


----------



## tokessa (22. April 2008)

Super.


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

Danke, ich sags den beiden Fotografen


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

@Guru39: sehr schön ! Nur bei diesen schwarzen Rändern bin ich hin und her gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_school (22. April 2008)

@Guru39: Schöner Sprung in den Frühling, endlich ist er ja nun da!


guru39 schrieb:


> Dein Garten is ja ma nur geil  Neid!
> 
> Gruß Gürü.



Gruß zurück!
__________
happy trails


----------



## tokessa (22. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke, ich sags den beiden Fotografen



Meinte aber auch super action und schön geschossen


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. April 2008)

is zwar net net  in action , aber trotzdem......










@guru: starke foddos!!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. April 2008)

auch ne möglichkeit mit brille zu fahren


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> auch ne möglichkeit mit brille zu fahren


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Meinte aber auch super action und schön geschossen



Es sieht wilder aus als es is, danke  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## T.I.M. (22. April 2008)

Ey Jungs ich war doch auch dabei


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Und nach altem eisen kommt dann wohl schrott


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

old_school schrieb:


> @Guru39: Schöner Sprung in den Frühling, endlich ist er ja nun da!
> 
> 
> Gruß zurück!
> ...



Hoffe ich doch, das der Frühling jetzt ausbricht


----------



## Testonkel (25. April 2008)

Letzten Sonntag am Big D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (26. April 2008)

Heute zum ersten mal ne Kamera dabei gehabt  
Hier ein paar Versuche:


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2008)

Unser Wurschty halt


----------



## balticnor (28. April 2008)

Voll gut


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. April 2008)

sehr sauberer und geiler Tabeltop


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2008)

es gibt auch noch ein kleines Video dazu  

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/18976/

Gruß Guru.


----------



## balticnor (28. April 2008)

Schöne Strecke. 

Nur teilweise mehr Fotografen als Fahrer


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. April 2008)

Der Teil wo ihr im Train fahrt ist vom feinsten! Erinnert an die Roam Szene mit Romaniuk usw.


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Der Teil wo ihr im Train fahrt ist vom feinsten! Erinnert an die Roam Szene mit Romaniuk usw.



Das ist total übertrieben  aber trotzdem Danke  

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (29. April 2008)

Schönes video ,gut gefahren, daumen.


----------



## swabian (29. April 2008)

Ufo-DS in Aktion mit unserem Kumpel Benji 
















man gebe ihm ein Einspurfahrzeug und schaue gespannt zu, was da so alles geht  *Naturtalent*

(Beitrag von Swabians Frau eingestellt).


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schönes video ,gut gefahren, daumen.



Danke


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. April 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Ufo-DS in Aktion mit unserem Kumpel Benji
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Auch einem Naturtalent fällt sicher kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn er bissl verantwortungsbewusst ist und sich mindestens einen Helm aufsitzt. Kann sein das dann die Haare bissl zersaust werden aber lieber das als ein Loch im Kopf.
Handschuhe und weitere Protektion wäre auch noch sinnvoll - erst dann kann ich die Fotos gut heissen.


----------



## tokessa (30. April 2008)

Word.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2008)

wenn man über 40 ist darf man nicht mehr "WORDen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (30. April 2008)

Sorry hab ich nich gewußt


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Word.








JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wenn man über 40 ist darf man nicht mehr "WORDen"



ich machs trotzdem  


_*Word*_


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2008)

Pfui


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2008)

Recht haste


----------



## swabian (30. April 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Auch einem Naturtalent fällt sicher kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn er bissl verantwortungsbewusst ist und sich mindestens einen Helm aufsitzt. Kann sein das dann die Haare bissl zersaust werden aber lieber das als ein Loch im Kopf.
> Handschuhe und weitere Protektion wäre auch noch sinnvoll - erst dann kann ich die Fotos gut heissen.




Oh, hab ganz vergessen Ihm einen Helm bei der Bildbearbeitung draufzudigitalisieren (Scherz). Wenn er Garageneinfahrten und so Dinger runterspringt, dann zieht er auch einen Helm auf!

Das Blöde ist, daß ich meinen Helm öfters brauche als er, und ich hab meinen auch immer auf

                       ********************************
Swabians Frau nochmal: 
Sorry, ich wusste nicht, daß hier im Thread Helm- und Protektorenpflicht herrscht ;-). 
Prinzipiell ist geeignete Kleidung natürlich vorhanden und wird auch getragen. Nix für ungut.


----------



## Flori 94 (1. Mai 2008)

ich werd sooo neidisch ich will au ein NICOLAI !!!!!!!


----------



## stivn.99 (1. Mai 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Auch einem Naturtalent fällt sicher kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn er bissl verantwortungsbewusst ist und sich mindestens einen Helm aufsitzt. Kann sein das dann die Haare bissl zersaust werden aber lieber das als ein Loch im Kopf.
> Handschuhe und weitere Protektion wäre auch noch sinnvoll - erst dann kann ich die Fotos gut heissen.


Wenn er keinen Helm aufhat und dann stürzt kann der Helm wenigstens nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## ZwoSix (5. Mai 2008)

Foto: Konstantin Kappe
Trick: one foot table top 
Bike:FMXTB


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

anständig!!


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2008)

@ZwoSix

Nice one! Style ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (6. Mai 2008)




----------



## swabian (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

cool, richtiges Endurofahren!

Wo ist das?


----------



## Dittmosher (7. Mai 2008)

Teamtreffen NICOLAI Winterberg:

Mobbel und ich an der Wall; fmxtb vs. bmxtb




alleine: 




no hand




nfcc - no foot cancan




the new style


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Mai 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> cool, richtiges Endurofahren!
> 
> Wo ist das?



Südtirol und Trentino


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2008)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Teamtreffen NICOLAI Winterberg:
> 
> Mobbel und ich an der Wall; fmxtb vs. bmxtb



saufett


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2008)

Dittmosher


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2008)

@Dittmosher: RESPEKT ! NEID ! HAMMER BILDER ! Jetzt noch bißchen lächeln und alles ist noch perfekter ! Der Kleine ist ja auch krass !
Ich muß heute mal meinem Kleinen mal ins Gewissen reden... Mit 16 Monaten ist mal ja wohl reif für den Bikepark


----------



## Sabes (7. Mai 2008)

echt coole bilder!!!respekt


----------



## Dittmosher (7. Mai 2008)

danke danke...  
ja, das mit dem Lächeln stimmt... ist aber echt schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (12. Mai 2008)

Ich war über Pfingsten am Genfer See, u.a. freeriden mit ein paar Locals in den Alpen oberhalb von Montreux...:






Wer das Nicolai findet, darf sich nen Ast freuen ;-)
Sorry für die schlechte Quali...


----------



## Ialocin (12. Mai 2008)

Hier auch mal ein paar Pics von mir auf meinem Helius FR. Nicolai ist einfach nur geil!  (leider die Bilder nicht so, war etwas zu dunkel...)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Mai 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder was von mir:













kennt den hier jemand ? den fand ich super klasse:


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Hier auch mal wieder was von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (13. Mai 2008)

@JohnDoe: Die Bilder sind der Hammer. Da muss ich noch etwas üben!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Mai 2008)

Danke danke, geht so.
Das üben, versuchen und testen hört eben nie auf  von die Bilden von euch suche ich heute Abend raus und schick Dir einen Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Danke danke, geht so.
> Das üben, versuchen und testen hört eben nie auf  von die Bilden von euch suche ich heute Abend raus und schick Dir einen Link



Daniel
 klasse bilder u. die "action" stimmt auch...  

 man könnt glatt die BOX angehen. wenn  die sche**** OP nicht dazwischen wäre.

(wo warste gestern?)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Mai 2008)

Danke, ich konnte gestern kaum laufen  die Box mach ich to fakie


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Danke, ich konnte gestern kaum laufen  die Box mach ich to fakie



OHH NEIN !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Mai 2008)

ach was passt schon, ab heute ist ja wieder Reha


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2008)

erste Somma Bilda. 


pic by free-for-ride


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Mai 2008)

nicht die besten bilder,da wir lieber fahren als fotos machen sind wir da nicht so geübt





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dittmosher (16. Mai 2008)

letztes WE in Magdeburg auf den M-Trails


----------



## Dittmosher (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## Mobbel (16. Mai 2008)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Teamtreffen NICOLAI Winterberg:
> 
> Mobbel und ich an der Wall; fmxtb vs. bmxtb



alter, is doch geil man... wir zwei an der wand machen einfach nen guten eindruck xD bis nächstes we oder?


----------



## Dittmosher (16. Mai 2008)

klaro, saugeil... nächstes we sollte klappen. ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (16. Mai 2008)

erstes mal AICHWALD dirt fahren wieder!!!


----------



## Dittmosher (16. Mai 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Mann o Mann, die Kids machen mich fertig.... 

@Mobbel: Großer Respekt !    
Macht weiter so... und immer schön mit Helm fahren, gell (Sorry, das war der Erziehungsberechtigte in mir... )

@Dittmosher: Geil, geil !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn ich DH + FR lieber hab als Dirt... Schöne Pics!

Aichwald sagt mir mehr von Motocross was...


----------



## ZwoSix (20. Mai 2008)

Fotos: Tim Buchholz 
Pullover: N-Volution Zipper


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (20. Mai 2008)

@ ZwoSix: Das is mal Äktschen!!!


----------



## normo65 (21. Mai 2008)

Danke John DOE echt Hammer Bilder.Der auf dem grünen Lambda bin ich"normo65"das Pic muss in meine Werkstatt.Ich im Forum das halt ich nicht aus.Und das im meinem alter"43 oder so"vielen DANK noch mal.Bald in Winterberg.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Mai 2008)

Ich danke, Dein Gesichtsausdruck ist mal Gold wert


----------



## Mobbel (22. Mai 2008)

simon dreht ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (23. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich Zeit finde, kommen nachher noch ein paar Pics!!


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Geisskopf, letztes Wochenende. Strecken waren frei, und Wetter super. ION sei Dank hatte ich jede Menge Spaß  













Schön war's!

Greetz

der D


----------



## stivn.99 (26. Mai 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schön war's!
> 
> Greetz
> 
> der D


Wenn man die Bilder sieht glaube ich das gerne


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Mai 2008)

@ dangerous D:

Du warst das mit dem mintgrünen Ion... Wir haben uns am Fr öfter gesehn und ich hab dich unten in der Liftschlange mal auf die Federwegseinstellung angesprochen. 

Die Strecken waren am Do und Fr echt super, das Wetter perfekt zum biken. Leider musste ich wegen Arbeit am Fr abend heim.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ dangerous D:
> 
> Du warst das mit dem mintgrünen Ion... Wir haben uns am Fr öfter gesehn und ich hab dich unten in der Liftschlange mal auf die Federwegseinstellung angesprochen.
> 
> Die Strecken waren am Do und Fr echt super, das Wetter perfekt zum biken. Leider musste ich wegen Arbeit am Fr abend heim.


 
Aha... jetzt gibt's auch ein Gesicht zum Namen   Das Mintgrün heißt im Katalogdeutsch übrigens "Seasick" :kotz:    Dann hast Du die vielen Sonnenstunden am Samstag ja leider verpaßt...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Mai 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aha... jetzt gibt's auch ein Gesicht zum Namen   Das Mintgrün heißt im Katalogdeutsch übrigens "Seasick" :kotz:    Dann hast Du die vielen Sonnenstunden am Samstag ja leider verpaßt...




Die Farbe ist geschmackssache. Hätte ich ein Ion dann wärs wohl rot-schwarz oder orange-schwarz... wobei mir das Helius in Monster Green-schwarz auch gut gefallen hat. Hast das auch gesehn?


Ich hab die Sonne teilweise beim Arbeiten auf einer Messe genossen, kann aber meinen Neid nicht ganz unterdrücken. War am Sa + So viel los?

Ich muss oft am WE arbeiten und drum bin ich öfter Werktags im Park... hat auch Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (26. Mai 2008)

Wohl nur vorteile außer das die kumpels nicht können. Tolle bilder


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> War am Sa + So viel los?


 
Nö, alle in Winterberg


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Mai 2008)

schöne bilder mein freund!kommen wohl auch bald mal...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Mai 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> schöne bilder mein freund!kommen wohl auch bald mal...




Nach BMais??

Dann gib bescheid, wenns vom Job her geht bin ich da!




@ tokessa: Paar Kumpls sind Studenten, manche andere nehmen sich für ein langes BMais Wochenende (Mi-So) schon mal Urlaub, da ist dann das mit biken miteinander auch kein Problem...

Es gibt Leute in unserer Gruppe die haben die Saisonkarte schon reingefahren...


----------



## geq (28. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein bild vom ixs cup in winterberg


----------



## Wheelsiderider (28. Mai 2008)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von mir aus Winterberg auf meiner neuen Untertasse:


----------



## ZwoSix (29. Mai 2008)

Foto: Hoshi Yoshida





Foto: Hoshi Yoshida


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Mai 2008)

ZwoSix schrieb:


>





Boah hey... der LED-Truck im Hintergrund is geil !!!

Hydraulisch ausm Trailer ausfahrbar, schätzungsweise Screenfläche 6x4m, Stromverbrauch ca. 30 000 Watt, also 63A CEE Anschluss.

Der Truck kostet richtig viel Kohle.... TAGES-Mietpreis ungefähr ein komplett aufgebautes EVO mit guten Parts!!!


... nur die Tontechnik ist ein bissl unterdimensioniert...

Ähm, ja sorry für OT, das ist der Veranstaltungstechniker in mir....


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2008)

Und das geilste ist, dass in der Package ein Dirt-Fahrer dabei ist, der bei Bedarf zur Dachluke rausgesprungen kommt  !


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juni 2008)

na auf der freeridestrecke hat sich dein ion sicher ziemlich gelangewilt aber schönes bild!


----------



## Sabes (1. Juni 2008)

mal nen paar Winterberg pics


----------



## Dittmosher (1. Juni 2008)

Foto: Hoshi Yoshida

saugeil, Invert!!! 

Poste doch mal bitte nen Bild von deinem Bike und stell den Link hier ein... Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Ialocin (1. Juni 2008)

Hier ein paar Bildchen von der letzten Woche im Schwarzwald:

*Rosskopf-Trail (Freiburg)*









*Auf dem Blauen*




*Etzenbacher Höhe*




*Weiherfelsen am Nonnenmattweiher*





Und morgen wieder arbeiten...BÄÄH!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

geile bilder aus dem schwarzwald 

@martin......auf jedenfall und mit der begrenzung auf 200 noch mehr langeweile


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juni 2008)

spassig isses sicher trotzdem aber für den freeride isses ion sicher fast zuviel des guten,würde aber auch mit meinen m-pire runterfahren weil hab ja kein anderes


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2008)

naja, es macht Spaß dort


----------



## Sabes (3. Juni 2008)

yeah


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juni 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> @martin......auf jedenfall und mit der begrenzung auf 200 noch mehr langeweile




200mm reichen doch dicke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolaibiker80 (5. Juni 2008)

IXS Cup Winterberg Steinfeld Man war das geil.


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juni 2008)

Jo, Elmar Elsner geht richtig gut ab!!!!!!!!! 2. Free Men, give Props !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokessa (6. Juni 2008)

Das letzte ist der hammer, daumen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juni 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Das letzte ist der hammer, daumen.





Rischtisch!

Die anderen sind aber auch gut... das Steinfeld mag ich auch gern - leider fahr ich dort viel zu selten da zu weit weg...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (7. Juni 2008)

@pyrosteiner    wenn du nen porsche kaufst und die sagen dir das du damit nur max 100km/h fahren darfst wäre das auch nicht so dein dingen ......genau so finde ich das mit den 200mm

wenn ich das von mir aus umstelle ist es meine sache aber wenn man es nicht fahren soll eine andere 

naja neue schwinge is ja in mache dann kommen auch wieder 230


----------



## Ialocin (7. Juni 2008)

War heute mal mit meinem FR in Willingen unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (7. Juni 2008)

Hehe... irgendwie... Bender Style!


----------



## Omegar (9. Juni 2008)

jup, der Hintern ist irgendwie ganz weit unten... aber die Bilder sind richtig schick!


----------



## dadsi (10. Juni 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Hehe... irgendwie... Bender Style!



ne Bender hatte ja noch irgendwie style


----------



## Ialocin (11. Juni 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> ne Bender hatte ja noch irgendwie style


Uahhhh  , die Style-Polizei! Ich hab' auf alle Fälle Spaß und unter meinem hintern ist ein Nicolai. Und nur das zählt!
Wenn man (wie ich) stark auf die 50 zugeht, dann kann man auch froh sein, wenn man seinen Hintern überhaupt noch hinter den Sattel bekommt...


----------



## tokessa (11. Juni 2008)

Recht hast du. Ich finds gut


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juni 2008)

logrides am arber


----------



## Oettinger (15. Juni 2008)

@525rainer

Hut ab!


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Uahhhh  , die Style-Polizei! Ich hab' auf alle Fälle Spaß und unter meinem hintern ist ein Nicolai. Und nur das zählt!
> Wenn man (wie ich) stark auf die 50 zugeht, dann kann man auch froh sein, wenn man seinen Hintern überhaupt noch hinter den Sattel bekommt...



isch bin zwar noch sehr jung  awa da geb isch da schun rescht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2008)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> @pyrosteiner    wenn du nen porsche kaufst und die sagen dir das du damit nur max 100km/h fahren darfst wäre das auch nicht so dein dingen ......genau so finde ich das mit den 200mm
> 
> wenn ich das von mir aus umstelle ist es meine sache aber wenn man es nicht fahren soll eine andere
> 
> naja neue schwinge is ja in mache dann kommen auch wieder 230





Viele schwere Autos könnten sehr schnell fahren - sind aber elektronisch bei 250 KMH abgeregelt...

Ich kann selbst nicht beurteilen wie sich die 30mm mehr Federweg beim Ion anfühlt aber es gibt zig DH-Bikes die nicht mehr wie 200mm haben - das Commencal sogar nur 180.

Aber es ist ja nur ne Frage der Zeit bis wieder alles offen ist...



Und die Fotos vom Arber sind mal sehr geil!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2008)

@ Iaolcin:

Auch wenn Du Älter und Weiser bist - lasse Dir von einem Jüngeren wie mir bitte sagen das sich bei jeglichen Flugmanövern diverse Protektoren ganz stylisch machen. Pedalpins im Schienbein verursachen soweit meine theoretische Erfahrung reicht auch bei knapp 50-Jährigen massive Schmerzen. 

Und ich wills nicht hoffen, aber mit knapp 50 heilen Knochenbrüche auch nicht mehr so gut... 

Die paar Euro für Protektion solltest eigendlich schon über haben - der Gesundheit zuliebe und um den Hintern auch noch viele weitere Jahre hintern Sattel zu bringen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juni 2008)

porsches autos sind mit masse (haha wortspiel) nocht schwer und abgeregelt schon gleich gar nicht. 


und ja: pedalpins sind aggro zu jeder form von körpern.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juni 2008)

nochmal low helius action in s/w


----------



## tokessa (17. Juni 2008)

Super geiles bild.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2008)

super bild!


----------



## tommek (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## tommek (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2008)

@tommek

Siehst etwas unentspannt aus auf dem letzen Bild


----------



## Mobbel (19. Juni 2008)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=36438303

rider: teamrider moppl
bike: fmxtb moppl edition 
spot: aichwald aka aischewalla


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juni 2008)

die jungs vom nicolai-fähnlein-fieselschweif bringen mich immer wieder zum staunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (20. Juni 2008)

Da schließ ich mich an


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. Juni 2008)

Kann zwar bei weitem nicht mit moppel mithalten , aber spazz hats trotzdem heut widda gemacht...


----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


>



sehr gut


----------



## CaLgOn (27. Juni 2008)

Leider ist das Bild kacke geworden, aber das ist mein Erster TableTop Versuch an nem Drop, deswegen pack ich es hier mal rein  Wer hat eine gute Kamera, Talent und Lust mich mal zu besuchen, bzw. Fotos von mir zu machen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Juni 2008)

Eine gute Kamera braucht es nicht, Talent und Lust sollten aber schon vorhanden sein


----------



## CaLgOn (27. Juni 2008)

Lust ist vorhanden, Talent Mehr oder Weniger, wir versuchen uns halt 
Aber die Kamera löst einfach soo langsam aus und man kann die Verschlusszeit nicht umstellen. Wenn man mitzieht, wird der Fahrer schärfer, aber der Rest Misst, was soll ich tun?  Naja ich hab halt nicht wirklich viel Ahnung , aber man kann an der Kamera nich viel umstellen und ich hab alles schon probiert, gute Fotos sind Glückssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2008)

dann lieber nen Mitzieher 
Ansonsten, net schlecht 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Juni 2008)

So die Herren, ein neuer Versuch 
Ich bitte um Verbesserungsvorschläge, Tipps und Kritik


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2008)

Linken Fuß eindrehen und linke Hand in die rechte Achsel drücken und dann die Knie noch bissl mehr einknicken. Aber an sich schon sehr schön. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Bike ne immer perfekt waagerecht liegen muss.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Juni 2008)

zwei fotos von heute:


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2008)

goil


----------



## abbath (30. Juni 2008)

Nett. Wie kommt man denn auf so ein Geländer? Stell ich mir schwierig vor: Draufspringen? Rauf klettern und dann losfahren?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Juni 2008)

mein trainingsgeländer hat ne auffahrt und ist oben abgerundet.




da holt man sich schnell die routine. das hohe geländer vom foto kann ich mit dem fullie nicht springen und es gibt keine auffahrt. raufklettern, 2m anrollen und nach hinten lehnen zum drop. mir gefiel einfach die landschaft die brücke ist in meinem heimatdorf genauso wie der kiesberg. es müssen nicht immer bikeparks oder die alpen sein.


----------



## Mobbel (2. Juli 2008)

gestern, kleine session am abend.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß, ich bin jetzt der Arsch... aber es ist optisch irgendwie jedesmal das Gleiche...

Gebt dem Zwerg doch mal ein Fully...

Trotzdem ganz großer Respekt


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2008)

auf jeden. 

in dem alter bin ich mit einem biria über sandhügel von im bau befindlichen tiefgaragen gehopst. bis die polizei kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (2. Juli 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


>




total geniales Bild


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Gebt dem Zwerg doch mal ein Fully...



Der Bengel hat doch eins 

Mach weiter so


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Bengel hat doch eins
> 
> Mach weiter so



Wo sind dann bitte die Bilder davon???


----------



## c_w (3. Juli 2008)

Hamm'se ihm das Rad nicht gemoppst? ^^


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2008)

Der Bengel hatte eins!!

Stimmt ja, da gabs nen Thread. Und zum Thema Bilder von Ihm: in seiner Signatur is ne Website zu finden, die is ganz informativ.


----------



## Falco Mille (3. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ich fände es an Moritz' Stelle vermutlich nicht so toll, hier als Bengel und Zwerg tituliert zu werden. Der fährt wie ein Großer und ist auch im Kopf schon mächtig weit. Versucht's doch mal mit seinem Namen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Ialocin (3. Juli 2008)

...Zwerg nennt man mich auch gelegentlich, und ich bin schon 3 mal so alt.


----------



## Mobbel (3. Juli 2008)

falco, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt. immer das selbe. mich nennen sie vorallem pupser xD

hm, zum thema fully.
ich hätte gerne wieder eins  !!!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2008)

Wer klaut denn einem Kind sein Fahrrad ? So jemand frißt auch kleine Hunde...
Ne, im Ernst, was ist passiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (3. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338099

MfG


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Juli 2008)

gestern in nürnberg:


----------



## tokessa (4. Juli 2008)

Alter falter was treibst denn du da ? Sieht Hammer aus respekt.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juli 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


> komisch, so nennt meine frau mich auch.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


> hm, zum thema fully.
> ich hätte gerne wieder eins  !!!





Elfriede schrieb:


> Gebt dem Zwerg doch mal ein Fully...



... gibt hier viel zu wenig UFO Sichtungen !


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2008)

@525Rainer: Wenn Du die Treppe nimmst, bist schneller unten...
Im Ernst: Wahnsinn ! Fetter Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Juli 2008)

@525rainer:

Respekt! Ist das das neue Trialius MP*? 


*MP = Multi Purpose


Man sollte mal Redakteure einer beliebigen Bike-Zeitschrift damit beauftragen, sich eine neue Bezeichnung für diese Art von Fahrrad auszudenken. Irgendwas in Richtung Trialduro oder Big Mountain Trial, vielleicht auch Maratrial oder CrossTrial. 

*pardon the pun* 

Der Kollege zeigt mal wieder, daß man ein Rad nicht nur gemäß der gängigen Schubladen bewegen kann


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Der Kollege zeigt mal wieder, daß man ein Rad nicht nur gemäß der gängigen Schubladen bewegen kann



Northshore-Trails und Helius FR passt doch wunderbar! (Schon ausprobiert...)

@Rainer:


----------



## schlammdiva (4. Juli 2008)

@ mobbel
Mich nennen se bei uns rasender millimeter, oder Kleinkind.
Und ich wachse definitiv nicht mehr (zumindest nicht in die Höhe)!!! 
Da stehst du doch drüber, das ist wahre Größe.

Falls du dein Fully wieder bekommst, oder ein anderes und aus dem rauswächst.
Ich würde es direkt nehmen, einfach klasse.


----------



## CaLgOn (4. Juli 2008)

Richtig geile Fotos bis jetzt
Wir experimentieren noch etwas rum, man wird halt nicht als Profi-Fotograf geboren 









(Das Zweite ist Misst, schärfer würde es evtl. besser aussehen)


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Juli 2008)

cool. der kicker schaut geil organisch aus und man bekommt lust sich locker drüberzuschmeissen.

die bewegungsunschärfe bringst du bei der d80 nur weg wenn du stärkere blitze mit kurzer abbrennzeit verwendest. deine cam kann nicht schnell genug blitzsyncen. 1/200 ist zu langsam für einen sprung. du kannst auch mal die iso auf 200 bis 400 fahren und einen blendwert von um die 8. dann wird die umgebung heller und das blitzlicht wirkt natürlicher.


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo das ist doch in Krefeld oder? öfters da?


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (5. Juli 2008)




----------



## CaLgOn (6. Juli 2008)

Ich war zum ersten Mal in Krefeld, werde nach dem Urlaub aber öfters mal kommen


----------



## anna 92 (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2008)

Das Ion mit der Fox is ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juli 2008)

finde ich auch.mehr bilder davon!ansonsten schöne bilder!


----------



## darkhenry1 (9. Juli 2008)

Leider nich so super Qualität...


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2008)

Dafür fette action respekt.


----------



## Condor (9. Juli 2008)




----------



## darkhenry1 (9. Juli 2008)

oh man ...du hast langeweile oder ...SISSIIIII


----------



## Testonkel (9. Juli 2008)

Warum eigentlich Siissiii, wegen der Haltung?


----------



## kitor (9. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich. 

Und diese Fotoqualität...


----------



## Ialocin (9. Juli 2008)

...abba lustich!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juli 2008)

Fake!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2008)

Gut gemacht... hat was... lustig!


----------



## Sabes (11. Juli 2008)

So in Heidelberg waren auch mal wieder Nicolai's unterwegs
Ich:








Fire112




Danke an unsere Knipse 'Kaena'


----------



## Macross (14. Juli 2008)

ufo st vor ca 2 wochen, leider nich so gute quali...


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2008)

was aussieht wie ein wallride war ein 360drop off versuch bei dem ich mit dem hinterrad an den holzrundlingen hängengeblieben bin. wieder einmal war der rahmen zu lang!


----------



## Ialocin (16. Juli 2008)

^^ macht man soetwas nicht auch besser mit einem Hardtail???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Juli 2008)

mit dem HT kanns ja jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2008)

ich finde man landet mit dem helius bequemer im flat. die schräge auffahrt auf den stapel war zu steil und die dropzone zu kurz. nächstes mal nehm ich einfach mehr bretter mit. mein eigentlicher plan war eh ein ganz anderer aber das holz war so gschlampert aufgerichtet


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2008)

egal trotzdem geile action. ist das ein fr oder ein st?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2008)

aaah wer lesen kann: es ist ein fr.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Juli 2008)

so eine art wallride zum anfangen:


----------



## WODAN (19. Juli 2008)

Fotos wurden von oldrizzo gemacht, Danke nochmal!


----------



## Omegar (19. Juli 2008)

Schicke Fotos wodan. obs die malerei auf dem bein noch lange gibt ohne protektoren?

naja, aber das Bike ist der hammer...


----------



## WODAN (19. Juli 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> Schicke Fotos wodan. obs die malerei auf dem bein noch lange gibt ohne protektoren?
> 
> naja, aber das Bike ist der hammer...



Hi,
die Malerei(en) gibt es schon recht lange 

Naja, im Park fahre ich nie ohne


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Juli 2008)




----------



## 525Rainer (21. Juli 2008)

mächtiger entwurzelter baum


----------



## LeichteGranate (21. Juli 2008)

Das Bild is ja mal einfach nur GEILOMAT !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (21. Juli 2008)

geil


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juli 2008)

geiles bild! gibts das auch in ganz gross für meinen desktop?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Juli 2008)

Macross schrieb:


> ufo st vor ca 2 wochen, leider nich so gute quali...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/0/0/3/5/_/large/DSC00792_2.JPG



Die Loacation kommt mir doch bekannt vor


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juli 2008)

Der Reiner macht da lauter geile Bilder... Danke!


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2008)

Die Aufnahmen wirken echt sehr professionell!! Und die Action dazu hat auch was!
Mach mal nen Bildband! *g*


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2008)

editiert.. war nix gscheits...


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2008)

gestern in deggendorf:


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. August 2008)

da fällt mir dazu nun wirklich nix mehr ein...


----------



## Timmy35 (2. August 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> gestern in deggendorf:


Moin,

die Bilder sind echt geil, aber kannst du mir bitte mal erklären, von wo noch wo du da wie springst?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (2. August 2008)

...und auf mich wirken einige bilder wie montiert. liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass du bei der bildbearbeitung gas gibst... die inszenierung finde ich aber gelungen, auch wenn es montiert sein sollte.


----------



## darkhenry1 (2. August 2008)

Mont Cherie in Lets Gets beim Portes du Soleil Urlaub vor 2 Wochen


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2008)

die montieroptik liegt wohl daran weil nur der rider im bild gezielt angeblitzt ist. 
erklärung zum bild: man nimmt die halbe stadt anlauf, zieht kurz vor der schräge den lenker hoch und knallt vom andern stern an die wand so dass man glaubt gleich explodiert der dämpfer. durch den schwung haut es einen nach oben und wenn man oben noch leicht anreisst schmeisst es einen über die kante raus auf die mauer auf der man möglichst zentral landet. ich mach mal a video wenn ich wieder in der gegend bin.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. August 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die montieroptik liegt wohl daran weil nur der rider im bild gezielt angeblitzt ist. .



...oder durch eigenartige unschärfen (bahngleisenbild) oder schwer nachvollziehbare aktionen (umgestürzter baum, woher und wohin).... aber ihre wirkung verfehlen sie nicht und da ist es mir wurscht.

edit: das du den kram wirklich fährst zeigen ja deine diversen videos....


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...oder durch eigenartige unschärfen (bahngleisenbild) oder schwer nachvollziehbare aktionen (umgestürzter baum, woher und wohin).... aber ihre wirkung verfehlen sie nicht und da ist es mir wurscht.
> 
> edit: das du den kram wirklich fährst zeigen ja deine diversen videos....


eigenartige unschärfen beim bahngleis: die fotos sind mit einem sigma 30mm F1,4. gemacht.
damit kannst du selektive schärfezonen erzeugen ähnlich wie bei einem tele oder shiftobjektiv. d.h. du stellst manuell auf einen punkt scharf und der rest wird unscharf. das ist ein durchs objektiv natürlich erzeugter schärfeverlauf. bei den anderen bildern fahr ich oft mit dem schärfe und weichzeichtools durchs bild damit ich rider und obstakle von den bäumen oder hintergrund abhebe (das wird eher belächelt in der fotografenszene aber mir ists wurscht)
beim baum: von oben runterrollen, kurz fürs foto manual und mit dem vorderrad an die wurzel knallen. hier noch eine sequenz 

hier noch zwei fotos von der sessionnach oben:
fehlversuch mit zu wenig speed


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (2. August 2008)

winterberg slopestyle





ixs rookies cup hahnenklee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoughBomber (3. August 2008)

Ich und mein frisch ausser Garantie gekommenes Ufo st am Lago di Garda, schön vom Tremalzo nen trockenes Bachbett mit riesen brocken runter heizen Is zwar nich viel vom bike zu sehn, aber ich mag die Bilder!


----------



## sluette (3. August 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> edit: das du den kram wirklich fährst zeigen ja deine diversen videos....



... die man wo sehen kann ?


----------



## 525Rainer (3. August 2008)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> Ich und mein frisch ausser Garantie gekommenes Ufo st am Lago di Garda, schön vom Tremalzo nen trockenes Bachbett mit riesen brocken runter heizen Is zwar nich viel vom bike zu sehn, aber ich mag die Bilder!



ist das zufällig der limone 120? das ist so ein schmaler weg der vom passo notta unscheinbar weggeht und der trail schaut so ähnlich geil aus wie auf deinen fotos.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. August 2008)

Action im Apfelbaum
Jemand hat das Bike von nem User hier im Forum: bunny2145
in nem Apfelbaum gehangen.

@Falco Mille, erkennst du wer wohl zu dem BIke passt?


----------



## gondelfahrer (4. August 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hier noch eine sequenz


Super, die Sequenz wird nur im Nebensatz erwähnt .... Wie kann man denn so eine Sequenz erstellen? Braucht es geeigenetes Equipment oder geht das mit "normaler" Hardware ebenfalls?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. August 2008)

dafür braucht man eine Kamera und gegebenenfalls ein Programm zur Bildbearbeitung...

mit einem Stativ kann man sich die Arbeit noch ein wenig erleichtern, muss aber nicht sein


----------



## 525Rainer (4. August 2008)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Super, die Sequenz wird nur im Nebensatz erwähnt .... Wie kann man denn so eine Sequenz erstellen? Braucht es geeigenetes Equipment oder geht das mit "normaler" Hardware ebenfalls?


die sequenz war sogar ohne stativ aber mein freund war fest an einem baum gelehnt. du musst die fotos im abstand deiner wahl oder wenns ein schneller move oder sprung ist mit serienbildfunktion alle aus der gleichen position schiessen. belichtung und schärfe ist von vorteil wenn du manuell und fest einstellst damit auch jedes bild gleich wird und die cam nicht jedesmal neu focussiert und belichtet.
dann brauchst du ein programm das ebenen erstellen kann. ich benutze für alle meine fotos "gimp". das ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie photoshop mit dem feinen unterschied dass es kostenlos zum download zur verfügung steht. einfach in google eingeben. mit dem programm kannst du die fotos übereinanderlegen und mal auf die schnelle erklärt: den rest bis auf den fahrer aus den drübergelegten fotos rausradieren. noch ein tip: überschneidende laufräder sind schwierig auszuschneiden.


----------



## RoughBomber (4. August 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist das zufällig der limone 120? das ist so ein schmaler weg der vom passo notta unscheinbar weggeht und der trail schaut so ähnlich geil aus wie auf deinen fotos.




Hey Rainer!
Die Fotos sind aufm Tremalzo entstanden und der trail fängt ziehmlich am Anfang des 421ers an, nachdem man die Schotterpiste vom Gipfel bis zum ersten Parkplatz(da wo alte Kanonen stehn)runtergeheizt ist. Meiner meinung nach einer der spasigsten Trails vom Tremalzo.


----------



## Falco Mille (4. August 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Action im Apfelbaum
> Jemand hat das Bike von nem User hier im Forum: bunny2145
> in nem Apfelbaum gehangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. August 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Frorider Ben schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Action im Apfelbaum
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (4. August 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Frorider Ben schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Action im Apfelbaum
> ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Falco Mille schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht gehts um das hier?
> ...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2008)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ..aber kannst du mir bitte mal erklären, von wo noch wo du da wie springst?
> 
> ...



die schräge mauer ist nun in dem kurzen video zu sehn:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sPRerjxC1ng


----------



## bike-it-easy (6. August 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die schräge mauer ist nun in dem kurzen video zu sehn:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sPRerjxC1ng


----------



## Macross (7. August 2008)

da sag ich mal JEAH!


----------



## balticnor (7. August 2008)

großes Kino


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2008)

Trial is geil


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2008)

ein helius FR geht auch zum kieswegsurfen:


----------



## kroiterfee (11. August 2008)

wtf?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (11. August 2008)

Was tanzt du auf dem Rad einsam im Wald rum ?!?!

Lass dich noch schnell für Olympia nachnominieren - Sportart scheint ja egal zu sein!


----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2008)

siehst du links an meinem knie die  binde? ich war verletzt. immer wenn ich verletzt bin fahr ich flatland. zur not mim helius . balance kann man immer trainieren.


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. August 2008)

Det Rad sieht wie nen spielzeug aus 


Giele Aktion


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. August 2008)

Rainer, bei mancher Aktion wärs sicher besser etwas mehr Protektion zu haben, meinste nicht? Z.B. wo Du im Video die Mauer runterfällst...


Sehr geile Aktionen die Du mit deinem Helius anstellst. Ich war dieses Wochenende auch mit einigen Leuten aus DGF im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs:

Spassladung:





Mitterteich-Pfaffenreuth:

















Katzentrögeltrail der Lettenbrüder:
... Zunächst ein flacher steiniger Weg der durch den Katzentrögelfelsen unterbrochen wird. Hinterm Felsen wirds dann geiler. Am Einstieg ists steiler mit ner hohen Stufe die aber ohne Probs fahrbar ist (hab die lang nicht gefahren). Jetzt kommt ein zwar nicht steiler aber sehr verwinkelter Abschnitt mit Wurzeln überzogen, wo ein durchkommen (ohne die Füsse vom Pedal zu nehmen) schon bei Trockenheit fast nen Glücksfall ist. Wenn man das geschafft hat kommt ein steiniger  und steiler  Trail der von zwei durch Wasser ausgespülte heikle Stufen (da hat ich auch lang ne kopfbremse) unterbrochen wird. (Zitat Lettenbrüder)


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2008)

Leogang 06.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (14. August 2008)

MeinerEiner in WiBe mehr oder weniger in "AcTiOn"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2008)

wow ne funktionierende totem... oderists ne coil?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (14. August 2008)

Nö, ne SoloAir


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2008)

sauber gestyled  für so einen alten Krüppel nicht schlecht


----------



## John McLeash (14. August 2008)

Portes du Soleil 2008


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> sauber gestyled  für so einen alten Krüppel nicht schlecht



Ich weiss ja nicht ob du mich meinst, mit dem alten Krüppel, aber ich fühle mich i-wie spontan angesprochen 

Kommst du auch zum Nicolai Testival 

alla.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Nö, ne SoloAir



sind die probleme behoben?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob du mich meinst, mit dem alten Krüppel, aber ich fühle mich i-wie spontan angesprochen
> 
> Kommst du auch zum Nicolai Testival
> 
> alla.



 auch wenn ich Dich gerne und bei jeder Gelegenheit als Krüppel titulieren würde, wenn Du das magst  und Dein Style kann sich ja auch immer sehen lassen 

Ich meinte saintvsdiabolus, der kürzlich noch einen Genickbruch hatte und jetzt schon wieder fett abgeht, ganz dicken RESPEKT 

Wibe am WE schaffe ich noch nicht, kann immer noch nicht laufen geschweige denn, fahren  später, Peter


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Wibe am WE schaffe ich noch nicht, kann immer noch nicht laufen geschweige denn, fahren  später, Peter




schade  wäre bestimmt lustig geworden


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (15. August 2008)

@kroiterfee: nach meinen infos gabs hauptsächlich mit der 2step. meine funzt sehr gut. hält die luft und hat ein super ansprechverhalten!!!


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2008)

Die letzten 3 Tage in Bischofsmais

















leider is heute bei dem regen ne so viel schönes rausgekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. August 2008)

ich hatte zum Glück gute Bremsen, bevor ich da runtergefallen bin.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2008)

erik irmisch bei der dm





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. August 2008)

Skin Suits are awesome


----------



## Roitherkur (18. August 2008)

@525Rainer

Wann gibts denn wieder neue Videos oder Bilder von dir beim Trialen mit dem Helius? Find das sehr geil was du da machst!


----------



## Fire112 (18. August 2008)

Muss hier auch mal was posten


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2008)

Fire112 schrieb:


> Muss hier auch mal was posten



Dann lege ich nochmal nach 

15 Runden ohne zu Treten auf unserem Pumptrack 





@Fire,
geile Bilder 

alla, man riecht sich


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. August 2008)

Fire112 schrieb:


> Muss hier auch mal was posten





hat die Linda geknipst, oder ?


----------



## Fire112 (18. August 2008)

Richtig, die hat unsere Super Knipse gemacht. Sie hat das richtig drauf, da kommen immer geile Bilder dabei raus und ihre ist auch nix zuviel. Sie stellt sich sogar bei Gewitter in den Wald um uns Irre  zu fotografieren.

Also ein ganz dickes Lob für unsere Knipse


----------



## 525Rainer (19. August 2008)

verlängertes wochenende am lago aber kaum fotos gemacht weil jeder maximalst viel fahren wollte.
Helius FR im Tourentrim mit flasche, tasche, computer und pumpe onboard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (19. August 2008)

noch eins vom altissimo


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

wie immer sehr geil Namensvetter 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## chri55 (19. August 2008)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> @525Rainer
> 
> Wann gibts denn wieder neue Videos oder Bilder von dir beim Trialen mit dem Helius? Find das sehr geil was du da machst!



me 2


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2008)

da wärs jetzt halt cool wenn das helius schön bunt wär.. und die metallgitter treppe war so ziemlich das einzige was gestern nicht rutschig war.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. August 2008)

trail gebaut!


----------



## 525Rainer (24. August 2008)

noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (25. August 2008)

action folgt, aber musste sein, die Abfahrt war 1. Sahne...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. August 2008)

Die ersten Schneefotos und das im August. Ja aber langsam muss man sich von dem nicht vorhandenen Sommer verabschieden...


@ rainer... ich glaub ich muss mal schnell nach Dingolfing kommen. Trailbaun is immer super und der ride danach noch besser.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. August 2008)

ja, check vorbei aber vergiss die schaufel nicht 

hier noch ein paar von gestern:


----------



## kroiterfee (26. August 2008)

geilgeilgeil. rainers bilder und vorallem die action sind immer wieder bombe.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. August 2008)

ich werfe auch noch mal einen rein:


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. August 2008)

Boaaaaah...Pyro+Rainer..müssen def. mal ne Tour in Dingolfinger/Landhuter Gefilden starten, hammergeil!


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2008)

Danke an Linda


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. September 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Boaaaaah...Pyro+Rainer..müssen def. mal ne Tour in Dingolfinger/Landhuter Gefilden starten, hammergeil!




Aber gerne!


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich werfe auch noch mal einen rein:



kommst du zur Eurobike?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. September 2008)

nein  kann es sein das Du keine Veranstaltung auslässt  beneidenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nein  kann es sein das Du keine Veranstaltung auslässt  beneidenswert



Naja, ob das beneidenswert ist weiss ich nicht  is eher
mein Job


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. September 2008)

naja, gibt schlimmere Jobs


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2008)

sagst du


----------



## Mobbel (7. September 2008)

also guru, ich fands wochenende sehr gelungen =)
hat echt spaß gemacht!

hier 2 pics:







und hier noch weng ältere:







soo, das wars von mir...
und zack, morgn wieder schule =(((


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. September 2008)

Schöne Bilder und Schule muss in Deinem Alter halt sein, nützt nix...


Guru, war schön Dich kennen gelernt zu haben und auf Deine Einladung komm ich gern irgendwann mal zurück wenns passt... sag mal, wie viel ist denn am Sonntag auf der Eurobike los? Gehts da zu wie im Ameisenhaufen oder auch recht cool wie an den Tagen zuvor?


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Ameisenhaufen ist höflich untertrieben... Vorallem sind 90% der Kiddies eh nur wegen Stickern und Postern da...


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2008)

Jo Moppel das Wochenende war superklasse und hat mächtig Spaß gemacht  Wir sehen uns. 
Grüß deinen Papa!

@Pyrosteiner,
ich fand das auch ganz net Dich mal kennen gelernt zuhaben, und wenn die Strecke fertig ist sag ich Dir bescheid.
Der Sonntag ging schon gut ab, aber so ab 16:00Uhr wurde es dann ruhiger
und ich konnte mich selbst noch ein bisschen Umschauen.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Unser Wurschty halt




Wursty du geile Sau  das Bild ist in der neuen Pedaliero 

Glückwunsch


----------



## Mobbel (9. September 2008)

für den habn wir unterschrieben?
hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (9. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wursty du geile Sau  das Bild ist in der neuen Pedaliero
> 
> Glückwunsch



verdient!!!! sehr geiles foto, sehr geiler kicker und sehr geiler whip!


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


> für den habn wir unterschrieben?
> hihi



jep


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2008)

Foto ist auch wirklich gut... sowohl Action, Location...


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2008)

Da gehört auch immer ein guter Fahrer dazu


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2008)

sag ich doch.. schöner whip!


----------



## Wurstsalat (11. September 2008)

Hey Mega Mäßiges Dickes Dankeschön
An Alle die mir auch meinem hammer geilen pastelblauen " EXTRA LOVE " T-Shirt Unterschrieben haben und danke für die Kommentare zu diesem Bild in der neuen " Pedaliero " 
Danke an Das Nicoali Team und auch an die Team Rider!
Natürlich auch dir persönlich " Mobbel " 



Cheerz "Worschty"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (11. September 2008)

Hier mal zwei Schnappschüsse vom letzten Sonntag: 











Sind keine Raketenbilder, zeigen aber trotzdem den Spass den wir an diesem Tage im schönen Harz hatten. 

Gruss

Felix


----------



## dangerousD (11. September 2008)

@baiano

Jaja, der Brocken hat ein paar nette Abfahrten zu bieten... seid ihr auch die alte Bobbahn runter?


----------



## baiano (12. September 2008)

@DangerousD

die alte Bobbahn sind wir nicht gefahren, hatten den Brocken bewusst spät angefahren und sind dann über das Eckerloch zurück nach Torfhaus. 
Hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon genug auf der Uhr stehen...

Die Bobbahn bin ich glaube ich noch nicht runter, steht auf jeden Fall noch auf der To-Do Liste...

Gruss
Baiano


----------



## checkb (12. September 2008)

> Die Bobbahn bin ich glaube ich noch nicht runter, steht auf jeden Fall noch auf der To-Do Liste...



Die Bobbahn wurde planiert und ist jetzt im oberen Teil ein ganz normaler Forstweg. Du bist zu spät dran. Bist du das Eckerloch durchgefahren?

checkb


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Die Bobbahn wurde planiert und ist jetzt im oberen Teil ein ganz normaler Forstweg. Du bist zu spät dran. Bist du das Eckerloch durchgefahren?
> 
> checkb


 

Schade eigentlich - die hat immer richtig Spaß gemacht. Damals halt... Eckerloch ist aber auch gut und wird sicher nicht so schnell platt gemacht  Mal sehen, wann ich wieder mal in den Genuß komme... ist jetzt schon wieder 2 Jahre her


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. September 2008)

back to Topik:





Fahrer, meine Wenigkeit
Auslöser, MirSch oder ganesh, weiß nicht mehr ist schon so lange her


----------



## guru39 (12. September 2008)

Heidelberg





Lac Blanc





Gardasee





Winterberg


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2008)

@John-Doe

Jaja, schon gut...  Hier noch eines aus meiner Bilder-Kiste:


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @John-Doe
> 
> Jaja, schon gut...  Hier noch eines aus meiner Bilder-Kiste:




schaut sehr mächtig aus.. sehr schöne sequenz! auch das andere foto im album wo du zwischen den bäumen heizt!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (12. September 2008)

Hey Guru, noch Messe Jetlag? Kannst das Bild auch hier hochladen, wenn es würdig ist, bin da mittlerweile rausgekommen um zu verstehen wie des geht...

Greetz Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. September 2008)

Ja, nein   Du bist der Gap______Jumper, is ja geil 
leider habe wir das Bild von dem ich gesprochen habe nicht mehr gefunden  aber ich hoffe das Dir dieses Bild auch gefällt 
Ich werde Dir das Bild noch in voller Größe schicken, wenn du das willst 





Ich hoffe das es Dir trotzdem gefällt 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (12. September 2008)

Es gefällt mir! *thumbs up*


----------



## guru39 (12. September 2008)

schön


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2008)

nice, auch das bike.. gibts ein foto in der helius gallerie?

edit, habs gesehn im album..


----------



## chri55 (12. September 2008)

sehr starkes Bild


----------



## sluette (13. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, nein   Du bist der Gap______Jumper, is ja geil



@ Gap______Jumper:

hut ab ! sehe ich das richtig ? springst du den gap mit ner schwinge vom cc ? reschpekt !


----------



## Paiza (13. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> @ Gap______Jumper:
> 
> hut ab ! sehe ich das richtig ? springst du den gap mit ner schwinge vom cc ? reschpekt !



Was ist das problem dabei???

Die Box (Winterberg) lässt sich mit allem springen!!!


----------



## guru39 (13. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> @ Gap______Jumper:
> 
> hut ab ! sehe ich das richtig ? springst du den gap mit ner schwinge vom cc ? reschpekt !



neee, es ist ne AM Schwinge


----------



## sluette (13. September 2008)

ist mir nur im vergleich zu dem bild aus der gallerie aufgefallen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @John-Doe
> 
> Jaja, schon gut...  Hier noch eines aus meiner Bilder-Kiste:



Fett


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Fett




...und dabei habe ich versucht, das mit einer weiten Hose zu kaschieren...

Falls Du den Sprung meinst: der wirkt nur durch das Fischauge so weit. Waren in echt nur knapp 9m Luftlinie


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Falls Du den Sprung meinst: der wirkt nur durch das Fischauge so weit. Waren in echt nur knapp 9m Luftlinie



9m  wie gesagt, fett


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 9m  wie gesagt, fett



Ich übe noch  , geht auch kleiner. Guckst Du:





Leider habe ich keine aktuellen Bilder... im Oktober geht's nochmal nach B-Mais, dann wird evtl. nachgelegt.

Dieses Jahr bin ich erstmals das große Roadgap in Chatel (Portes du Soleil) gesprungen - DAS war mächtig, zumindest optisch. Vom Fahren/Fliegen her allerdings ziemlich einfach - man muss sich halt nur überwinden (5m Höhenunterschied von Absprung bis Landung, dazwischen  5m Forstweg und noch ein paar Meter Landehang)  Leider ohne Fotos... evtl. dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2008)

Meinst du das? Das ist aber nicht 5m hoch!





Ist aber trotzdem superfett das Dingens, respekt


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2008)

@guru

Der Absprunghöhe sind etwa 2m (ausgehend vom Weg). Aber je nachdem, wie weit Du in die recht steile Landung rein kommst, variieren natürlich die Gesamt-Höhenmeter  Und man wird VERDAMMT schnell nach dem Ding  Zum Glück gibt's einen Anlieger 10m dahinter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (14. September 2008)

Hier ein Video von meinem Freund Andreas Schuster, das wir 2002 gedreht haben. Damals war er 15 Jahre alt und fuhr noch auf einem Nicolai BMXTB mit Custom Trial Geo. so ist das wenn man grad verletzt ist und in alten externen festplatten rumwühlt 

http://www.vimeo.com/1728773


----------



## chri55 (14. September 2008)

geht gut ab 
gute Besserung.


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2008)

@dangerousD,
hast du schonmal das Roadgap in Winterberg gemacht?

@Namensvetter,
geile Trial Action 



your enemy schrieb:


> gute Besserung.



dito


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (14. September 2008)

so mal en bild von mir aus Winterberg!!

Ist leider ein bisschen dunkel


Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2008)

@guru

Als ich das letzte Mal in Winterberg zum Fahren war, gab es das Gap noch nicht... oder zumindest nicht in groß. Ist schon ein Weilchen her und ich war noch auf einem Rad vom Jörg Heydt unterwegs


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2008)

.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. September 2008)

Frank Schneider am Samstag in Schladming im fiesen nassen Wurzelsteilstück, das war ein Kampf am Sonntag für mich... beinahe wär ich gelegen...


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2008)

Da isses auf dem Bike wahrscheinlich angenehmer als zu Fuß.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. September 2008)

Naja, zu Fuß ohne Bike gehts, mit Bike wirds kniffelig... besonders im Scheitelpunkt der Rechtskurve sinds schätzungsweise 100% Gefälle und wirklich überall feuchte Wurzeln. Da bin ich schnell am Ende mit meim Kopf... Fahrtechnik würd vielleicht reichen aber´s Hirn macht nicht mit.


Hab ich eigendlich schon erwähnt das am Sonntag beim Monster Energy Team im Zelt der Sam Hill ein Nicolai sehr genau und lange ansah???


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2008)

Geile Idee ! Sam Hill auf Monster-Nicolai ! Ein Ion-ST in Kryptonite-Green !
Nicolai wieder Downhill-Weltmeister und Gesamtworldcup-Sieger !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. September 2008)

gut, dann muss ich das nicht machen


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2008)

das würde mir auch gefallen hill auf nem ion aber würde wohl doch die finanzen von nicolai sprengen und ob nicolai das will...ausserdem fahren dann ja alle nicolai


----------



## softbiker (16. September 2008)

Sehr schöne Bikes wirklich sehr schön.

Wenn einer eines dieser schönen Bikes loswerden will.... Gell....

Größe L am besten Modelljahr 2007

Danke und fleissig weiterposten


----------



## der Digge (16. September 2008)

Rad einrollen


----------



## Mobbel (18. September 2008)

@ wurstsalat:
habsch doch gern gemacht. vllt. sehn ma uns ja mal. 
top bilder!


----------



## RoughBomber (22. September 2008)

Leider ist das Foto kurz vorm Baumkontakt entstanden, aber ich glaub man kann erahnen was danach passiert ist?
Bin halt den Gap total ******* gesprungen, schief gelandet, von den Pedalen abgerutscht, voll gegen den Baum gebraten, davon abgeprallt und schön nen paar meter durche Luft geflogen, wobei ich mich nen paar mal um meine eigene Achse gedreht habe, zum Glück bin ich erst nach der Steinpassage mitm Rücken aufm Boden eingeschlagen... Sunrimler der das Foto gemacht hat dachte schon er müsste mich ins Krankenhaus karren...aber bis auf nen riesen Bluterguß in der linken Kniekehle is eigentlich nix passiert!


----------



## T.I.M. (22. September 2008)

Wir hatten auch mal wieder n Fotomenschen dabei.
(Danke Ferg)


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2008)

Zündest du da gerade den Nachbrenner ?


----------



## dersteinmetz (22. September 2008)

und isch an gleicher stelle.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (22. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Zündest du da gerade den Nachbrenner ?


 ja, kurz vor dem durchbrechen der Schallmauer


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. September 2008)

noch eins von mir


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. September 2008)

Kein Blitz und die Fotos im Wald werden oft dunkel.... aber zuviel Blitz kann ein Foto auch versauen.....


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (24. September 2008)




----------



## dersteinmetz (24. September 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kein Blitz und die Fotos im Wald werden oft dunkel.... aber zuviel Blitz kann ein Foto auch versauen.....



schon mal daran gedacht, dass der fotograf absichtlich soviel blitz benutzt hat....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. September 2008)

Edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (24. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Edit



genau


----------



## Mauricio (24. September 2008)

auch sehr fein wie ich finde, vom elmar:







gruss mauri


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. September 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, dass der fotograf absichtlich soviel blitz benutzt hat....




Erklär mir dann doch bitte den Sinn des ganzen...

Das letzte Foto von Dir ist das schönste, sieht gut und natürlich aus ohne künstliche weisse Aufhellungen und Überblendungen.


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. September 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Erklär mir dann doch bitte den Sinn des ganzen...
> 
> Das letzte Foto von Dir ist das schönste, sieht gut und natürlich aus ohne künstliche weisse Aufhellungen und Überblendungen.



das musst du schon die fotografin fragen. davon hab ich null plan....


----------



## Kaena (25. September 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> das musst du schon die fotografin fragen. davon hab ich null plan....



@Steinmetz: mich darfste auch nicht fragen, von mir stammt nur das letzte Bild


----------



## c_w (25. September 2008)

Am nervigsten find ich immer, wenn die Leute vollkommen unmotiviert die Kamera schraeg halten. Wenn man vernuenftig fotographieren lernt wird einem schon am ersten Tag klar gemacht: Es gibt nur 2 Winkel fuer die Kamera, 0 und 90 Grad. Alles andere muss sehr gut begruendet werden...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2008)

Nicolai´s in Action 






ja sorry,- noch nicht in voller fahrt...


----------



## ewoq (25. September 2008)

dabei scheint das wetter doch top zu sein


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. September 2008)

ich seh irgendwie überall dieses orangene ufo.....




naja, is ja auch net das schlechteste!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> dabei scheint das wetter doch top zu sein



das  probl. ist die arbeit bis 17 uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (25. September 2008)

Jaja, ohne Helm... *ts*


----------



## guru39 (25. September 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> ich seh irgendwie überall dieses orangene ufo.....




Ich glaube die Threads in denen es nicht zu sehen ist kannste an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## Kuwahades (25. September 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> ich seh irgendwie überall dieses orangene ufo.....



... ich glaube die Fotos sind aus dem Cyclepassion Kalender 2009 ?!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2008)

#604 
  #605 

 lol ja...


----------



## 525Rainer (25. September 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Erklär mir dann doch bitte den Sinn des ganzen...


das wichtigste an einem foto ist das was darauf zu sehen ist. bitte fangts nicht auch hier noch damit an bei jedem bild darüber zu richten ob hier ein kleines bewegungsunschärfchen ist oder da ein nanostrahl zuviel licht. 
ich glaube die meisten machen hier fotos von radlfahrer für radlfahrer. und nicht von fotografen für fotografen wies in den unzähligen anderen foren ist wo sich die leute anfeinden weil manche glauben für ein foto gibts ein raster und regelwerk das man 100% einhalten muss.
das aufgehelte licht hinterm fahrer was du meinst pyro ist ein rimlight. das hat halt nicht ganz funktioniert aber jeder muss mal anfangen und experimentieren. normalerweise sollte nur ein heller umriss um den fahrer zu sehn sein damit er sich besser vom hintergrund absetzt. in einem dunklen wald eine sehr gute idee. ich hatte am sonntag genau die selbe idee und hab auch mein erstes rim probiert. und wie du siehst wars bei mir auch zu hell aber das nächste mal wenn wieder ein nicolai auf dem foto ist dann wirds bestimmt gut werden. (firstrim)


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2008)

word.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2008)

recovering training mit gehgips


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (5. Oktober 2008)




----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2008)

seh ich das richtig, fährt der clickies? crazy...

heute unsere neue funbox eingeweiht. ich hab meinen kona und spezialized dudes klargemacht das nur diese verstrebung an den seiten die statisch optimalste ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich werde mit meinem Keiler auch vorbei kommen! Bin bis vor kurzem noch Nicolai Helius ST, danach UFO ST gefahren und jetzt auf Keiler umgestiegen... Und Wagrain fehlte in meinem letztjährigen Trip. Dafür waren wir in Willingen, Winterberg, Bischofsmais, Schulenberg... Nachdem wir von einem Regen in den anderen gerammelt sind und die nassen Klamotten im Bus einfach nur noch eklig waren, haben wir in Willingen noch mal Vollgas gegeben und sind dann nach Fuerteventura an den Strand geflogen ;-)
> 
> Actionbilder sind leider auch ins Wasser gefallen, gibt nur einen kleinen Film... und das hier, ohne Action:




Hammergeiles Bild, Auto für dessen Wert man keinen ordentlichen LRS bekommt aber Bikes vom Feinsten am Haken


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)

Gehört das nicht so das das Radl mehr wert ist als das Auto?






Yellow Submarine mal wieder...


----------



## Nessie (6. Oktober 2008)

.....stimmt,hatte ich ja ganz vergessen


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, fährt der clickies? crazy...
> 
> heute unsere neue funbox eingeweiht. ich hab meinen kona und spezialized dudes klargemacht das nur diese verstrebung an den seiten die statisch optimalste ist:



kuhle Verstrebung


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

Gestern in Beerfelden 











Gruß Guru.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2008)

fääätt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjk83 (6. Oktober 2008)

Nette Bilder Guru ....


Deine Brille sieht cool aus!


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, fährt der clickies? crazy...




Das hat im DH Sport durchaus vorteile!


----------



## Nessie (6. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gestern in Beerfelden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....ei der macht ja des Fahrrad ganz dreckig, wie soll das dann wieder sauber werden ts ts


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Elfriede (6. Oktober 2008)

@ chickenway-user

Schick, wo ist denn das?


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2008)

ist das kabelbinder set up mit dem shifter gewollt? 
sehr schönes steinfeld. ich muss auch nochmal in die berg dieses jahr!


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)

Nun, das Kabelbindersetup war sturzbedingt. Ist jetzt fast ein Jahr her und ich habs immer noch nicht anständig repariert (nur gegen Gaffa-Tape getauscht).

Das Bild war am Lake Tahoe. Auf ca. 2900m im November, die Einheimischen haben Schnee vermisst, ich nicht. Aber ich hab mich gewundert wiso ich nach ein paar Höhenmetern schon so fertig war - bis ich mal die Höhenangaben auf der Karte in Meter umgerechnet hab...


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Oktober 2008)

oh doch so far away..!
hier noch ein paar "nah und gut" steine


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, nein   Du bist der Gap______Jumper, is ja geil
> leider habe wir das Bild von dem ich gesprochen habe nicht mehr gefunden  aber ich hoffe das Dir dieses Bild auch gefällt
> Ich werde Dir das Bild noch in voller Größe schicken, wenn du das willst
> 
> ...





i boxx


----------



## dadsi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ist jetzt schon 1 Monat her und immer keine Zeit gefunden irgendwas hier reinzustellen...
Also mal ganz kurz und schnell: HeliusFr on FRALPEN-X 
das war der einzige shuttle der wirklich funktioniert hatte, sonst knapp 10.000hm auf ! -> Durchschnittsgewicht der FRs in alpentauglicher Leichtausstattung 19,236547kg 








Umbrail shuttle und dann nur noch 800hm rauf ... und DANN  





wir haben nur Bilder geschossen bei Reifenpannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2008)

Erste Knipsversuche...


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2008)

net schlecht


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2008)

Die pals ist doch schee...wie war dei Tour?


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2008)

net schlecht, aba HD is geiler


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Oktober 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> Erste Knipsversuche...



ah jeah was ist das für ein grün? hast du mal ein foto von deinem rad?


----------



## Testmaen (11. Oktober 2008)

*hust* Guck mal in sein Fotoalbum. *hust*


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2008)

ah stimmt danke..

meine bank gerät in eine schieflage und es geht nur noch abwärts.


----------



## pfalz (12. Oktober 2008)

@525Rainer,

die Farbe heißt 'blaugrün' aus der Nicolai-im-Internet-aufrufbar-Farbpalette, deswegen kenne ich die RAL-Nummer daher leider nicht genau, könnte RAL 6004 sein...






Der Farbe in deinem Rahmenfarbenvorschlag kommt das ganz gut hin, würd ich sagen..


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2008)

ja, genau. ich find dein rad wirkt cool auf den fotos und werds wahrscheinlich auch so nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2008)

is vom letzten jahr


----------



## Carnologe (12. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> is vom letzten jahr



Also die beiden Buchstaben auf der Hose kommen mir sehr bekannt vor! Kennen wir uns?


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2008)

*spamm Modus ein*

öööhhhhmmm  

*spamm Modus aus*


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2008)

@525Rainer: Kannst du eigentlich auch einfach gerade den Berg runterfahren ?


----------



## enemy111 (12. Oktober 2008)

fette bilder
respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2008)

ich kann nichts dafür. rechts stand die box und links war der trail mit massiven crowd an pausierenden CC Fahrern versperrt! da war nicht mehr viel luft um kollisionsfrei durchzukommen! duck und weg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND mit seinem neuen UFO-ST


----------



## Mauricio (12. Oktober 2008)

jaja so schön wars heute


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Oktober 2008)

der rainer lässt es ja immer schön krachen,sehr cool!


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wursty


----------



## ON AIR (13. Oktober 2008)

Trek Bike Attack Lenzerheide 2008


----------



## ON AIR (13. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal Lenzerheide


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2008)

bohh bin ich bunt


----------



## specnic (13. Oktober 2008)

hui, echt schöne gallerie hier. echt top!


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> KHUJAND mit seinem neuen UFO-ST
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/204316


 
da hast du aber mal noch schön die farben aufgefrischt, oder ? war das ufo nicht mal orange ? 
aber egal, klasse bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Oktober 2008)

ich habe gesagt ich machts bunt wie sau und ich habe Wort gehalten


----------



## dangerousD (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal was von mir... Nachtrag aus Mai 2008 









...und erspart Euch Kommentare, die irgendwas mit "Rücken" zu tun haben


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...und erspart Euch Kommentare, die irgendwas mit "Rücken" zu tun haben



Wenn Du mich in Heidelberg besuchen kommst, werde ich Deinen Rücken wohl noch öfterst sehn


----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich in Heidelberg besuchen kommst, werde ich Deinen Rücken wohl noch öfterst sehn



 Schau'n mer mal!


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Oktober 2008)

oh der rücken...nee spass,schöne bilder!


----------



## Falco Mille (16. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma, Onkel Dirk, der Busch hinter Dir auf dem oberen Bild sieht irgendwie verdächtig aus.....


----------



## Elfriede (16. Oktober 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Sach ma, Onkel Dirk, der Busch hinter Dir auf dem oberen Bild sieht irgendwie verdächtig aus.....



Ach wie schön, ein Hanf-Boxenstop für gestresste Fahrer. Endlich mal eine alternative Möglichkeit im Bikepark runter zu kommen und den Alltag zu vergessen.


----------



## TheRacer (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wo das ist ?

Würde mich auch bei den Erntearbeiten beteiligen.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Sach ma, Onkel Dirk, der Busch hinter Dir auf dem oberen Bild sieht irgendwie verdächtig aus.....



 Letztes Wochenende war er nicht mehr so GRÜN 

Wer mal nach B-Mais kommt, kann sich ja danach umsehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Oktober 2008)

auch ein Nicolai und in Aktion ist es auch:





Fahrer Daniel Jan, Foto meine Wenigkeit www.zero-talent.com


----------



## geq (17. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Bild!!!
Vom Daniel JAHN!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2008)

@JOHNNY
bohhh.. bild ist TOP 
der Fahrer ist auch total nett.  



@Falco.
worauf du nicht alles achtest !


----------



## fUEL (17. Oktober 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Sach ma, Onkel Dirk, der Busch hinter Dir auf dem oberen Bild sieht irgendwie verdächtig aus.....


 

in manchen Taunusgemeinden wächst das zeug in städtischen Blumenkübeln gänzlich ungeniert die Stadt


----------



## enemy111 (17. Oktober 2008)

abend^^ hätte mal zu später stunde eine frage : und zwar habe ich ein nicolai ufo st.
zur zeit ist eine rock shox domain 318 dran, allerdings hätte ich lieber ne doppelbrückengabel  , ist dies mit einem ufo st rahmen möglich ??? auf der hp von nicolai steht eig. das das  nur bis 195 verträgt wenn ich das richtig in errinerung habe , macht das die geo oder i..was schrott??? zur not könnte man ja auch dir gabel runter traveln... sag schon mal danke
ben


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Oktober 2008)

Mit Deiner Frage gehst Du am besten hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280228&page=57 hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2008)

Der Ufo ST Rahmen ist für Doppelbrückengabeln mit bis zu 200mm zugelassen, aber wehe du machst 203mm rein


----------



## enemy111 (17. Oktober 2008)

okay.. habs da rein gehauen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Oktober 2008)

bestens


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Oktober 2008)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo das ist ?



Bischofsmais, unterer Teil vom DH, die letzten Kurvem vorm Zielsprung 

Da wächst alles mögliche an Kraut...


----------



## der Digge (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Dittmosher (19. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte mir, diesen geilen 18. oktober muss man einfach nochmal nutzen:













location: dirtpark leipzig knauthain


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2008)

Heute, beim Rennen in Beerfelden!
Die Bilder sind vom Carnologen 











Grüßele, Gürü.


----------



## mjk83 (19. Oktober 2008)

@guru

nettes Outfit.... 

Gruß


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du ne Frau wärst, dann würd ich jetzt Biene Maja zu dir sagen 
schwarz/gelb und so


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Oktober 2008)

... sogar die Startnummer passt farblich zum Outfit, super !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (19. Oktober 2008)




----------



## xMARTINx (19. Oktober 2008)

geile actionund coole location


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Oktober 2008)

aber echt... strapazier den rahmen nicht so


----------



## balticnor (20. Oktober 2008)

Hammer!
Und ruhig strapazieren den Rahmen..... weiter so


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Oktober 2008)

meine sorge war eher das ich bei unfreiwilligen kontakt diese windigen stahlrollen verbeule 
video ham wir auch gedreht. kommt später noch.


----------



## tokessa (20. Oktober 2008)

Super bild klasse action.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Spiegelung im Wasser is sehr geil.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Oktober 2008)

paar sachen von den fotos bewegt:http://www.vimeo.com/2058167


----------



## Nippes80 (24. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> paar sachen von den fotos bewegt:http://www.vimeo.com/2058167



Bist echt ne coole SAU!!!  Geile Aktion!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (25. Oktober 2008)

Will überhaupt noch irgend jemand mit Dir fahren....

Echt Hammer


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... sogar die Startnummer passt farblich zum Outfit, super !!


 
selbst die Schnürsenkel


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> meine sorge war eher das ich bei unfreiwilligen kontakt diese windigen stahlrollen verbeule
> video ham wir auch gedreht. kommt später noch.


Fehlt noch Schimanski mit Fluffe auf dem Bild - im erst geiles Foto


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> paar sachen von den fotos bewegt:http://www.vimeo.com/2058167


 

Saugeil


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> paar sachen von den fotos bewegt:http://www.vimeo.com/2058167



mein lieber schwan, du hasts echt druff!!!! 
gibst du nachhilfestunden???? immer , wenn ich bilder oder videos von dir sehe, hab ich irgendwie gar kein bock mehr auf meinen hobel....

echt goil, was du da mit deinem hobel anstellst!!!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2008)

Saugeil ! Respekt ! Was machst Du sonst so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (25. Oktober 2008)

würd da ein trail rad nicht eher zu dir passen?


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2008)

Respekt das ist wirklich eine Hammer Action! Und ich find es klasse, dass jemand sowas mit einem richtigen Bike macht und nicht mit einem Trialer


----------



## IIII (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier 2 Bilder von mir, am Freitag in Winterberg:














Und noch ein kleines Video, war zu kalt^^ daher nur der slopestyle.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/150


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Oktober 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> würd da ein trail rad nicht eher zu dir passen?



hab ich schon gehabt aber fühl mich auf dem helius irgendwie wohler. vor allem beim tourenfahren was ich mit dem rad ja hauptsächlich mach.


----------



## T.I.M. (29. Oktober 2008)




----------



## haha (29. Oktober 2008)

raw in action. geil


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2008)

raw!!!! raw in action!!!!  veranlasst mich ein paar stunden vor der bestellung sämtliche farbpläne über den haufen zu werfen!


----------



## haha (30. Oktober 2008)

verständlich. macht jedes nicolai nochmal ne klasse besser, find ich.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> raw!!!! raw in action!!!!  veranlasst mich ein paar stunden vor der bestellung sämtliche farbpläne über den haufen zu werfen!


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> raw!!!! raw in action!!!!  veranlasst mich ein paar stunden vor der bestellung sämtliche farbpläne über den haufen zu werfen!



Och nö. Bunt ist toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

Off Topic an!
So sieht übrigens das AM in raw aus 





so als HDR pic!





Off Topic aus!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Oktober 2008)

da finde ich den Ford Mutt im Hintergrund aber geiler


----------



## Jack22001 (30. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> paar sachen von den fotos bewegt:http://www.vimeo.com/2058167



wie geil ist das denn... 

kannste uns das bei bringen


----------



## Cruiser (30. Oktober 2008)

Race is Race.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (30. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem es von mir und meinem Ion noch keine "Action" Bilder gibt hab ich mir gedacht muss ich mal welche einstellen:


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2008)

fääätt.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2008)

bagger im hintergrund -> streckenbau? beneidenswert!


----------



## getro (2. November 2008)

Sequence with ufo st


----------



## softbiker (3. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hab ich schon gehabt aber fühl mich auf dem helius irgendwie wohler. vor allem beim tourenfahren was ich mit dem rad ja hauptsächlich mach.



Also deine Touren sind seeeeehr geschmeidig. 
Echt verblüffend wie leicht du dein Helius überall rumm- drauf- drann und wegzirkelst. 
Da muss ich doch am WE auch mal anfangen und ein paar Gleichgewichtsübungen machen. 

Sehr gelungenes Video. Überhaupt sieht man von die hier immer sehr schöne Fotos. Wundert mich dass du noch nicht extra-love-gesponsort bist.

Mit den Bildern könnte man gut angeben. 

Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (4. November 2008)

neuer style =D

FALCO: gerne würd ich diese "WALDSPIELEREIEN" mit Fully machen, welcher VOGEL hat es?


----------



## Kuwahades (4. November 2008)

hoffentlich macht der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr `nen Abstecher über Lübrechtsen !


----------



## Mobbel (4. November 2008)

und bringt mir zwischendurch mein neues fully mit.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. November 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


> und bringt mir zwischendurch mein neues fully mit.


zwei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## 525Rainer (4. November 2008)

a yeah, rot wär auch geil gewesen


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2008)

Jetzt macht der kleine Wahnsinnige auch noch unsere Wälder kaputt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2008)

Mobbel schrieb:


> neuer style =D
> 
> FALCO: gerne würd ich diese "WALDSPIELEREIEN" mit Fully machen, welcher VOGEL hat es?





Conny
 da würde man bei uns "selbs in schuld"   zu sagen...


----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2008)

de pottler...


----------



## Mobbel (5. November 2008)

zum glück bin ich auch der schuldige....

nicht =(


----------



## Kuwahades (5. November 2008)

... bei der Action bekommt das Wort Vaterfreude eine ganz andere Bedeutung und die Familienplanung muss `mal ernsthaft überdacht werden !


----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2008)

ist moppel der sohn von kuwahades?


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2008)

Nein!


----------



## Kuwahades (6. November 2008)

... ne aber wenn sowas rauskommt, dann werde ich mir das mit der Familienplanung mal ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... ne aber wenn sowas rauskommt, dann werde ich mir das mit der Familienplanung mal ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen



solltest du !  

(mein sohn ist fussballer)


----------



## tokessa (6. November 2008)

Meiner farbverteilungstechniker


----------



## Kuwahades (6. November 2008)

... dann adoptiere ich einen aus Kanada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (6. November 2008)

muhahahah wenn mein sohn sowas macht würde ich sein mechaniker werden...


----------



## Kuwahades (6. November 2008)

... habe da net so die Erfahrungen mit Kindern, aber als mein Dobie so 12 Wochen alt war und ich das erste mal nen Wheelie gemacht habe, als er daneben stand konnte man richtig sehen, wies im Kopf Klick gemacht hat. Für den gabs nix cooleres wie im Gelände fahren, an meinen selbstgebauten Sprünghügel hat er schon gewartet bis ich abspringe und hat mich auch manchmal im Sprung vom Bike geholt, weil er total durch war, war immer saugeil !
Der ist sogar neben meiner Crossmaschine hergerannt und konnte Honda XR und Husquarnas ( die alten mit der Doppel-Auspuffanlage) am Klang erkennen  war immer lustig aufm Crossplatz. Hoffe ja mal das kleine Kinder auch so ähnlich funktionieren ?!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. November 2008)

so ähnlich. allerdings kacken die dir ins haus.


----------



## Kuwahades (6. November 2008)

... dann bleibe ich doch bei Dobies !
Kinderkacke brauchemer net !


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2008)

bitte "keine" vergleiche oder gar gleichstellungen zwischen hund u. kind...

 auch wenns lustich gemeint ist.


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Außerdem grabschen Kinder alles an, reissen alles um, geben's nicht wieder her, etc., etc..
Dafür ist es das geilste wenn die ersten Wörter "Papa, Rad" und "Wergseug" sind !
Das kann dein Dobie nicht !

@KHUJAND: Word !


----------



## Kuwahades (6. November 2008)

... und das alles nur weil ich cool finde was de Mobbel so treibt


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

Back to Topic 


















alla donn!


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Schöne Bilder !
@guru39: OT: warum baust du eigentlich das ION nicht mit den Heliusteilen auf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

Ich fahre damit (Helius) auch Bergauf, um wieder Runter zublasen  Wenn ich das mit dem ION  machen wollte bräuchte ich ne Hammerschmidt und die geht
deshalb nicht 



guru39 schrieb:


> Du weisst doch das ich nächstes Jahr Arbeitslos werde und ich mir das
> Bike dann nicht mehr leisten kann!




Ich finde es auch sehr schade das ich das ION Verkaufen muss, aber das
Helius bleibt so wie es ist, es ist perfekt 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Kein Job in Aussicht ? Noch ist ja nicht nächstes Jahr... Hau rein !


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

Klar hau ich rein, ich mache mich als Dealer selbstständig


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Klar hau ich rein, ich mache mich als Dealer selbstständig



Ich meinte natürlich Bike Dealer


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Ach so. Jetzt wollte ich schon bestellen !


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (9. November 2008)




----------



## tokessa (10. November 2008)

Sooooooo geil.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2008)

hammeraction!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

echt top


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2008)

hier noch eins in fast s/w ...


----------



## rotzifotzi (10. November 2008)

hammergeil!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2008)

gibts die irgendwo als wallpaper zum runterladen


geile action rainer..!


----------



## checkb (10. November 2008)

@Rainer

Wie hoch ist die Tonne?

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2008)

es handelt sich hierbei um eine SMT 70 l systemmülltonne deutscher bauart. höhe laut deutschem institut für normen: 655mm. durchmesser 563mm.
hab gestern aber festgestellen müssen dass man so eine tonne nicht direkt mit dem überspringen von hochsprunglatten oder pappschachteltürmen gleichsetzen kann, wo man sich gefahrlos steigern kann. vor allem so eine runde tonne kann sich unbequem vor einem ausbreiten wenn man sie beim fehlversuch anschubst. deswegen wirds zeit dass ich die viereckigen schaff. vor allem weils die auch in schicken farben gibt 

hier ein fehlversuch:


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. November 2008)

krass geile action !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2008)

71,324568 cm.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2008)

Herbstrundfahrt.


----------



## tokessa (12. November 2008)

Wieder ohne brille  Aber wir haben ja alles schön gemacht


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2008)

he he...   nach dem  *blitz* fährt man die ersten paar meter in völliger finsterniss.
deshalb vorsichtshalber die finger an der bremse.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. November 2008)

Der Schatten vom Blitz macht sich sehr gut in Rainers Bilder. Sehr gut.


----------



## dangerousD (12. November 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> he he...  nach dem *blitz* fährt man die ersten paar meter in völliger finsterniss.
> deshalb vorsichtshalber die finger an der bremse.


 
Das nenne ich mal eine gute Ausrede 

***SPÄSSLE GEMACHT***


----------



## Kuwahades (20. November 2008)

erste Probefahrt nach`m zusammenbauen


----------



## rotzifotzi (20. November 2008)

geile garage


----------



## Wolle RC93 (23. November 2008)

Mein UFO-ST in Action bei 1:55
http://vimeo.com/2307199
Sehr kurze Szene leider aber dafür mal bewegte Bilder  .

Wer sich allgemein zum Video auslassen will, darf das gerne auch hier tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. November 2008)




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2008)

Klasse Bilder 525... Echt der Hammer, was du mit dem Rad kannst !
Respekt !


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Mein UFO-ST in Action bei 1:55
> http://vimeo.com/2307199
> Sehr kurze Szene leider aber dafür mal bewegte Bilder  .
> 
> Wer sich allgemein zum Video auslassen will, darf das gerne auch hier tun.



auch nicht alles Nicolais, aber sehr viele davon zu sehen 


Ich sag nur W-Mann 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Carnologe (24. November 2008)

Wursty & Ron gehen übel ab!


----------



## haha (25. November 2008)

nettes video, da würd ich auch mal gerne fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2008)

video ist klasse... 
könnt so mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. November 2008)

schöne line würd mir auch spass machen. die letzten beiden sind richtig schnell unterwegs und der orginalsound wenn sie vorbeistürzen kommt richtig gut.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. November 2008)

noch zwei von der langen nacht der gescheiterten fotoexperimente..


----------



## haha (26. November 2008)

schick, schick.
bist hoffentlich nicht bei der AOK versichert, die kündigen dir sonst bald


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. November 2008)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder 525... Echt der Hammer, was du mit dem Rad kannst !
> Respekt !




Dito, der Mann/Frau an der Knipse ist aber auch vom Fach bzw. hat gutes Equipment...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. November 2008)

richtig, gutes Essen kommt ja auch immer aus guten Töpfen ^^


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2008)

ein paar leute ham ein foto aus spass mal ein bisschen überarbeitet. sind ein paar lustige versionen dabei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155795&page=117


----------



## specnic (29. November 2008)

nett


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2008)




----------



## mr proper (29. November 2008)

Hihi, da möchte man aber nich unbedingt hängen bleiben oder
Sach ma was wiegt deine Möre eigentlich.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2008)

ich hab leider keine genaue waage. schätze ca.+-15kg. aber es fühlt sich seltsam handlich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2008)

@rainer
saugeiles video!!!!!respekt!


----------



## Falcon153 (30. November 2008)

@rainer

supi...!


----------



## 525Rainer (30. November 2008)




----------



## Sven76 (30. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @rainer
> saugeiles video!!!!!respekt!



 Sowas von genial!!!   Und beantwortet für mich die Frage, ob's ein FR braucht oder ein AM nicht doch stabil genug ist ...


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Dezember 2008)

FR ist genial ! habe meins jetzt auf 15,6 Kilo runter mit stabilen Parts und Stahlfederelementen. Habe nur die Reifen getauscht.


----------



## Migra (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Rainer!

Ganz großes Kino, der Film und was du mit dem Bike machst!

Nicht, dass ich auch nur einen der Tricks mit irgendeinem Bike schaffe, aber du machst das mit einem Helius - unglaublich!

herzlicher Gruß,
Michael


----------



## haha (1. Dezember 2008)

@ rainer:

wunderbare sachen, die du da machst.
meiner meinung nach ist dein rad sogar leichter als du denkst, ich schätze, dass du dich im unteren 14 kilo bereich bewegst.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2008)

rainer:


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> @ rainer:
> meiner meinung nach ist dein rad sogar leichter als du denkst, ich schätze, dass du dich im unteren 14 kilo bereich bewegst.



ja, die personen wage zeigt sogar so was ähnliches an aber ich würd keinen wert posten der nicht exakt gemessen ist. 
die luftgabel und dämpfer sind wahrscheinlich ausschlaggebend. aufs gewicht habe ich aber nie wirklich geachtet sonst würd ich hinten nicht den michelin hot drahtreifen fahren.

hier noch zwei fotos die ich ganz cool finde weil ichs selber beim sprung ja nie seh. man sieht wie sich beim wegdrücken der hinterbau und reifen hinten vorspannt und wie senkrecht das vorderrad hochkommt.

bild1 
bild2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> man sieht wie sich beim wegdrücken der hinterbau und reifen hinten vorspannt und wie senkrecht das vorderrad hochkommt.



auch nicht zu verachten ist wie sich dein gesicht beim wegdrücken verspannt


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Dezember 2008)

was man auf dem foto nicht sieht: selbstauslöser drücken, rechts 30m ums haus sprinten. aufs positionierte rad springen und auf dem kiesplatz bis zum letzten cm absprung antreten. hoffen das die 10sec genau dann vorbei sind wenn ich irgendwie in der luft bin. bevor ich das zeug morgen wegfahr, wollt ich unbedingt noch irgendwas draus baun.

QcheckB .. wo bleibt dein action pic vom galerie thread? rein damit!


----------



## checkb (10. Dezember 2008)

> .. wo bleibt dein action pic vom galerie thread? rein damit!



Ick denke, dass ist nicht unbedingt der Nicolai Airtimestyle. OK, vielleicht fährt hier auch jemand Bodenkontaktenduro. 





*Foto: Will67*

checkb


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2008)

Denk dir nix, gegen die Bilder von 525Rainer kann kaum jemand anstinken...


----------



## c_w (10. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> was man auf dem foto nicht sieht: selbstauslöser drücken, rechts 30m ums haus sprinten. aufs positionierte rad springen und auf dem kiesplatz bis zum letzten cm absprung antreten. hoffen das die 10sec genau dann vorbei sind wenn ich irgendwie in der luft bin. bevor ich das zeug morgen wegfahr, wollt ich unbedingt noch irgendwas draus baun.



Ah, inspiriert von Stuntzi? ;-)


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Dezember 2008)

allein schon wegen der schneefreien steinigen sehnsuchtstrail location gehört das bild auf jedenfall hierrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Dezember 2008)

moto: "keiner kanns besser als reiner" oder "schroth wird flott" 

auf jeden fall ganz dicker daumen 

ach ja, @CheckB TOP das AM


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Dezember 2008)

@checkb : ...warst du net auch einer von den litevillern ?????? oder täusch´ich mich da ? wenn ja , haste das liteville verkauft - oder nur ein nicolai als spielkameraden dazugeholt ...????? greez , k.


----------



## checkb (11. Dezember 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @checkb : ...warst du net auch einer von den litevillern ?????? oder täusch´ich mich da ? wenn ja , haste das liteville verkauft - oder nur ein nicolai als spielkameraden dazugeholt ...????? greez , k.



War ne schöne Zeit auf dem 301er, viel dufte Leute kennengelernt durch die Möhre. Das 301er ist jetzt in guten Händen und Anna Maria Helius hat nicht nur gefühlt, sondern ordentlich in echt. 

checkb


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Dezember 2008)

@525Rainer

Also deine Bilder sind wirklich eine Augenweide. Ist mittlerwile echt klasse, was man in bestimmten Unterforen für eine Qulität geboten bekommt. Von solchen Fotos und Videos kann ich gar nicht genug bekommen. Bitte immer mehr davon.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## specnic (13. Dezember 2008)

klasse bilder hier mit top qualität


----------



## dadsi (14. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwo heute Morgen in Deutschland:




Was so ein FR in XXXL doch alles mitmachen muss 





und es hält doch 





Peilen und ausloten, was ist da wohl unter der Schneedecke? 





immer nur runter :









das gibt Kompression 










kleiner drop geht immer 







war wieder mal spassig ohne Ende, leider war nur die halbe Mannschaft am Start.


----------



## specnic (14. Dezember 2008)

nice. war heut am hirtenteich skifahrer überholen


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (18. Dezember 2008)

Namur am 14.12.08


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (18. Dezember 2008)

Namur am 14.12.08


----------



## Cyril (20. Dezember 2008)

hello there is Nicolaï's action in France


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0007 (21. Dezember 2008)

hey hey, I have few action pictures also 











still in France


----------



## dadsi (26. Dezember 2008)

Heute Morgen kurz von knapp in Deutschland





Spass muss sein 





So fährt mannnn seine big brown bi... ein  





und ich quäle meine Feuerwehrschlam... immer nur über die runterfalldinger, weil ich die mag


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Dezember 2008)

letztes Jahr in Oberhausen:


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Dezember 2008)

Wusste ja gar nicht, dass es im Pott so nette Trails gibt. :O


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Dezember 2008)

ja der Trail liegt gleich zwischen einer Stahlhütte und einem Kernkraftwerk, das Steinfeld wurde aus Atommüll und einem alten Kohleflöz gebaut


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Dezember 2008)

Haha da macht dich die Radioaktivitaet direkt mal nen bisschen flotter


----------



## sluette (27. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja der Trail liegt gleich zwischen einer Stahlhütte und einem Kernkraftwerk, das Steinfeld wurde aus Atommüll und einem alten Kohleflöz gebaut


----------



## hands diamond (27. Dezember 2008)

Ach darum sind keine Blätter an den Bäumen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Dezember 2008)

jep  das Bild wurde an einem warmen Juli Nachmittag aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (27. Dezember 2008)

aber klasse Bild!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Dezember 2008)

das hat der MirSch im Schlamm liegend von mir geknipst


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Dezember 2008)

das habe ich im Schlamm sitzend vom Digge`n gemacht:


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Dezember 2008)

ohne handschuhe in der jahreszeit!!! 
das atombild ist klasse!


----------



## der Digge (28. Dezember 2008)

Handschuhe waren ordnungsgemäß in der rechten Gesäßtasche verstaut, fühl mich damit so unglaublich unsicher


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Dezember 2008)

und hier total vermurkst. hab nen freund gimp erklärt und so ziemlich jede funktion dies gibt über das bild gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2008)

@rainer : ...wie immer , hammergeile pics !!!!! eins von mir - aber mit eher weniger action .... grins ....


----------



## der Digge (29. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer,- wie immer ziemlich schick 

hier nochmal was von den allerersten Metern mit meinem UFO-ST


----------



## tokessa (29. Dezember 2008)

Geil, freu mich schon auf die neue saison wenn wir mal wieder mit alle mann da aufschlagen


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2008)

Sorry für das bescheidene Bild 

Fahrer is der Sabes hier ausm Forum (bei uns Nervsack )
Location: Dirt Park in Eppelheim


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2008)

..wenn ich denn mal gelernt hab , zu hüpfen , zeig ich auch mal ein hoppsbild ...grins


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Dezember 2008)

ich hab grad mal in meine galerie gekramt, hier mal paar bilder aus der saison 06.....zwar nicht so die brutale action, aber bischen 





etwas augenzwinkern "action" 









war ein sehr geiles rad....vieleicht kommt ja mal ein AM


----------



## der Digge (30. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## tokessa (30. Dezember 2008)

Da ist der daniel hoch mit seinem kaputten bein ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2008)

ja bin ich, aber nur für 4 von den etlichen Bildern aus der Perspektive die anderen hat der ganesh gemacht


----------



## tokessa (30. Dezember 2008)

Du bist bekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2008)

Klingt wie ein Lob.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2008)

das Bild ist zwar alt, aber alt


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2008)

geiles Bild


----------



## dersteinmetz (31. Dezember 2008)

unter dir sieht dein howwel irgendwie immer wie spielzeug aus....

wie bei mir...


----------



## tokessa (31. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein Lob.



Gut erkannt. Guten rutsch wünsch ich euch, bis nächstes jaht


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (31. Dezember 2008)

Zum Jahresabschluß kommen auch noch ein paar Pics von mir:













Guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2009)

...das letzte pic is affengeil !


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Januar 2009)

coole aktion und ziemlich geile location da im wald, saint.


----------



## haha (1. Januar 2009)

die bilder auf dieser seite, alle 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Januar 2009)

frohes neues 









ich weiß aber nie ob ich die schon mal gepostet habe oder nicht, kein Gedächniss (zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen)


----------



## RoughBomber (2. Januar 2009)

Letzte Ausfahrt des Jahres mit meinem Ufo ST in Krefeld.



[/IMG]


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Januar 2009)

Auch in Krefeld 




Das Bild ist leider nicht so gut


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2009)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Das Bild ist leider nicht so gut



is doch nicht schlecht das Bild


----------



## der Digge (3. Januar 2009)

find ich auch und Krefeld sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Januar 2009)

Ich wollt gerade sagen... was habt Ihr denn da für ne interessante Strecke in Krefeld??

Aber schade, is soooo weit weg.

Wenn alles so läuft wie geplant dann is am Mittwoch mein erster Snow DH 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoughBomber (5. Januar 2009)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Auch in Krefeld
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finds Foto auch gut! Ja, Schöne Strecke ham se dahingebaut!!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Januar 2009)

*Ihr mit Euren Sommerfotos.... es ist WINTER !!!  *



Heute hab ich mehrere tausend HM vernichtet... Snow DH bei minus 9 Grad.

Fühlte sich gar nicht so kalt an, war Spass pur und sehr sehr geil.


----------



## checkb (7. Januar 2009)

@Pyro

Sehr geil. 

Wie verkaufe ick meiner Frau, dass ick mein Board nicht in den Winterurlaub mitnehme. 

checkb

PS: Wo ist der Lift?


----------



## Triple F (7. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> PS: Wo ist der Lift?




Aber echt mal.... das kann man am Feldberg leider nicht bringen . Wohl eher mal bei einem kleineren Regionallift nachfragen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Pyro
> 
> Sehr geil.
> 
> ...




Nimm das Board noch mit weil mit dem Bike darf man in der Regel nicht auf die Skipiste.... wenn doch dann gibts nix besseres.



Der Lift ist im bayr. Wald. Ich kenn die Leute dort gut und darf nach vorheriger Anmeldung mit Freunden fahren. So einfach hinkommen und fahren ist dort leider auch nicht. Heut hatten wir auch einen extra abgesperrten Bereich...

Guckt mal in meine Fotos - da sind Snowbikefotos aus dem Hochzillertal (Königsleiten) drin. Regionallift ist das nicht, das sind halt auch Beziehungen die ein Kumpl von mir hat...


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2009)

@pyro:

Nette Action, von so etwas träumt wohl jeder Biker mal   Wobei Boarden eigentlich mehr Spaß macht - zumindest im Tiefschnee


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Januar 2009)

15 Euro am Tag und Du kannst das mal ausprobieren. Schneebiken hat was und das drum herum ist auch ganz lustig... geht am Parkplatz an, spätestens am Lift entstehen die ersten Fotos und Videos um das Urlaubserlebnis fest zu halten... dann kommen die Fragen und begeisternde Aussagen. Spätestens mittag weis das ganze Skigebiet was Sache ist und die Skifahrer akzeptieren einen als Biker wenn man überholt 

Das fahren selbst ist wie auf rohen Eiern - das Bike schlittert umher als hätte man 3 Promille im Blut, jede Landung nach einem Sprung ist eine Glückssache. Landet man in weichem Schnee oder ist mit dem Arsch nicht weit hinten gehts unweigerlich auf dem Bauch weiter. Bremsen bedeutet das der Schnee wegfliegt wie beim Schneeräumen... aber nicht wirklich verzögerung. Hat aber alles trotzdem seinen Reiz.


Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich denn ich kann nicht Ski- oder Snowboardfahren... und noch so nen teuren Sport kann ich mir neben meinen bestehenden finanziell und zeitlich nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Januar 2009)

schöne bilder!


----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> *Ihr mit Euren Sommerfotos.... es ist WINTER !!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial! Hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf! 
Das letzte Mal 1997/98 in Nauders beim Snowdownhill, da sind wir die schwarzen Pisten runter. Zu dieser Zeit bin ich aber noch Hot Chili gefahren.


----------



## sluette (8. Januar 2009)

klasse bilder, vor allem das crash bild von wodan !
den troylee helm habe ich auch noch im keller hängen... war damals so quasi der einzigste mit kinnschutz, wenn der auch seiner funktion nicht gerecht wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2009)

Gestern in Hessen...






Fotograf: ToastedRim


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Januar 2009)

schön!


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Januar 2009)

fettes bild und fettes bike!


----------



## Schoschi (9. Januar 2009)

Gut zu Erkennen: ein Ufo 
Ein Unding für jeden Hobbyfotografen, ich finds trotzdem gut......


----------



## Cyril (10. Januar 2009)

today in french riviera goob weather, sun, blue sky....and good jump


----------



## Falcon153 (10. Januar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gestern in Hessen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus Wodan,

ist die Aufnahme auf dem Windersteingemacht worden?

Supi Aufnahme!!!


----------



## ins (10. Januar 2009)

Jo wurde auf dem Winterstein gemacht.


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2009)

Cyril schrieb:


> today in french riviera goob weather, sun, blue sky....and good jump



sähr Fätt


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2009)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Servus Wodan,
> 
> ist die Aufnahme auf dem Windersteingemacht worden?
> 
> Supi Aufnahme!!!



Guden,
wie "Ins" schon gesagt hat, JA 

Wird wirklich mal Zeit, dass wir uns gegenseitig besuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (11. Januar 2009)

Schönes Pic


----------



## Elfriede (11. Januar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Guden,
> wie "Ins" schon gesagt hat, JA
> 
> Wird wirklich mal Zeit, dass wir uns gegenseitig besuchen!



Hast du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Hot Chili Downhiller? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Hot Chili Downhiller? Würde mich sehr interessieren.



Naja, das war eigentlich ein Hot Chili X-Rage FR.


----------



## Falcon153 (12. Januar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Guden,
> wie "Ins" schon gesagt hat, JA
> 
> Wird wirklich mal Zeit, dass wir uns gegenseitig besuchen!



Ja gerne,
aber lass das Wetter erst mal wieder besser werden.
Ich habe am 27.12.08 den Flug gemacht und mir dabei das Knie verdreht,
jetzt tut es zum Glück 2 Tage lang nicht mehr weh.
Ich muss es ja nicht wieder gleich kaputt machengrins


----------



## checkb (15. Januar 2009)

Mein erster Drop in freier Wildbahn. Nicht hoch aber gestanden. 





*Icke in der LUX.ch*

checkb

PS: Wie hoch darf man ohne Bikeparkfreigabe dropen?


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Mein erster Drop in freier Wildbahn. Nicht hoch aber gestanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





geiles Bild und Lokation 



checkb schrieb:


> PS: Wie hoch darf man ohne Bikeparkfreigabe dropen?



Solange du nicht im Bike Park Dropst, kannste auch den nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (15. Januar 2009)

> Solange du nicht im Bike Park Dropst, kannste auch den nehmen



Na dann.............

checkb


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Mein erster Drop in freier Wildbahn. Nicht hoch aber gestanden.



Fast Vergessen! Glückwunsch zu deiner Defloration


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Januar 2009)




----------



## haha (18. Januar 2009)

da ich nun ja auch wieder mein _N_ habe, gibts heute mal action von mir. 































leider ist der spass schon wieder vorbei, da die gabel das wochenende nicht überlebt hat..:kotz:


----------



## IZTHEWIZ (18. Januar 2009)

servas aldi, was issen mit der wotan passiert?


----------



## haha (18. Januar 2009)

hast du PN


----------



## sluette (18. Januar 2009)

schöne bilder hast du da gemacht haha. ich hoffe mal das ist ein einzelfall mit der deiner wotan. meine läuft und läuft und läuft... bisher gab's keine probleme...


----------



## haha (18. Januar 2009)

danke, hat der freaky styley aus dem forum geschossen. danke dafür! 
mich wunderts auch mit der gabel. bei angezogener vorderbremse knackt die gabel, man spürt es bis in den lenker, die buchsen haben spiel und durch das spiel der buchsen haben sich die staubabstreifringe ausgedehnt, weswegen dreck an den ringen vorbei kommt. das ist gut zu sehen, wenn man die dreckige gabel einfedert, der dreck eigentlich abgestreift werden müsste, beim ausfedern aber deutliche schmutzschlieren an dem eingefedert gewesenen abschnitt der tauchrohre kleben. auch mit der achse hatte ich so meine probleme, ohne nachzuarbeiten lies sich das vorderrad nicht einbauen. mal sehen..


----------



## specnic (19. Januar 2009)

habe mit der wotan auch große probleme.
entweder liebt man sie, oder man kommt gar nicht damit klar.
werde mir wohl ne fox 36 zulegen müssen....
aber kein geld...
MfG,
Niclas


----------



## Falcon153 (19. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Mein erster Drop in freier Wildbahn. Nicht hoch aber gestanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super geiles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolaibiker80 (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (20. Januar 2009)

@falcon : geiles bild !! wo is denn das ????? höhle ??? greez , trek6500


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Falcon hat nur Zitiert! Der Rider und Baik owner  is checkb


----------



## checkb (20. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @falcon : geiles bild !! wo is denn das ????? höhle ??? greez , trek6500



Lux.ch


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ein echtes Nicolai, in Action


 
nicht schlecht aber ich glaube es hängt schon irgendwo im "zeig was du hast" thread...


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> nicht schlecht aber ich glaube es hängt schon irgendwo im "zeig was du hast" thread...



Danke! Sorry, das wusste ich nicht mehr


----------



## dadsi (25. Januar 2009)

Nicht scharf aber schnell ....





Nicht schnell aber steil





war nicht gefährlich, war nur eisig 





wie man sieht 






Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## chri55 (25. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (25. Januar 2009)

ey, cool mal wieder von euch zu hören. im sommer bin ich auch mal dabei


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

mal ein kleines video von mir und meinem helius.. ohne helm, heut würd ich nicht mehr so fahren. ich hoffe, es gefällt...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/923


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Februar 2009)

404 Not Found


----------



## c_w (1. Februar 2009)

Den Link zu kopieren und dann korrigieren, das wirste noch hinbekommen, oder? *g*


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Februar 2009)

Bin mal so frei: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/923

Nette Aktion und schöne Location, Video gefällt mir! Wie alt ist das denn?


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

sorry, ich änders gleich um.. das vid wurde mitte 2005 gedreht. war eine sehr gute cam, die qualität ist eigentlich super, aber hier gehen halt nur 100MB. ist jetzt eh gelöscht, der herr DOE hat das falsche zauberwort gesagt.. wers sehen will, erfragt den link einfach per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. Februar 2009)

geile action haha...


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Februar 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (1. Februar 2009)

wie immer 1a rainer!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


>



Falls wer darauf Bock hat, die Skipiste gehört am Donnerstag, 5.2. von 10 bis 16.30 Uhr wieder uns.

Tageskarte fürn Schlepplift kostet 15 Euro, Skiberg ist zwischen Straubing und Deggendorf im bayr. Wald.

Wer interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Februar 2009)

ich bin heute der geburtstagsfeier meines zukünftigen schwiegervaters nur kurz entkommen. deswegen das seltsame outfit. zum glück hatt ich mein bike dabei und am ansonsten langweiligen isarweg haben die motorbiber bein paar stämme liegen lassen.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Februar 2009)




----------



## haha (7. Februar 2009)

schaut gut aus, hüpfer und bike. isarradweg heißt bei uns fun, einfach den trimmdichpfad der jogger benutzen, wie ein flacher singletrail.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Februar 2009)

wow


----------



## DJT (7. Februar 2009)

endlich geht die Rainer-Bilderserie wieder weiter


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Februar 2009)

Das sieht cool aus, vor allem in dem Dress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (9. Februar 2009)

hier ein paar bewegete bilder zu den fotos von gestern: 
http://vimeo.com/3136883


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2009)

Reiner ich muß die tadeln, das video ist zu kurz  nein im ernst, macht einfach spaß dir zuzuschauen 

VG


----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2009)

Ich muss jetzt mal fragen Rainer:

Wo kann ich mich denn bei dir fürs Fahrtechnikseminar anmelden und wat nimmste denn dafür ??

Schönes Video. Konnte mir auf dem Bild gar nicht vorstellen dass mann dass Bike beim Ollie echt so hoch ziehen kann.

Aber dein neues Gerät strahlt ja schon förmlich die "Handlichkeit" aus.

Ich muss mich da ein bisserl ausnehmen weil bei mir ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur das Bike geringfügig schwerer und unhandlicher 

Grüßle Michi


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

Wie immer super Video ! Dürfte aber (viel) länger sein !
Was ist das für ein Sound zum Video ?


----------



## abbath (9. Februar 2009)

Die Antworten auf Rainers Posts werden zwar langweilig, aber:


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

By the way...
Könnte mal jemand den Thread-Titel in " Nicolais in Action" umbenennen ?
Der falsche Apostroph da oben ist eher peinlich.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Februar 2009)

I like


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

Mir is grad langweilig, also sorry für das alte Bild


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

ich will mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich bin jetzt einfach mal mutig und behaupte:

das ist aber bearbeitet worden



schönes Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

woran erkennst du das?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

nur so ein Gefühl


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

sieht aber igrendwie fresh aus... wie so ein filmplakat ende der 80er...


----------



## specnic (10. Februar 2009)

bloß dass es ende der 80er noch keine so geile bikes gab


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Sound zum Video ?



jake one - The Truth ... White Van Musik (Instrumentals)
@softbiker. ich wär froh um jeden der mitfährt! aber ich kann zeitlich immer schlecht was im vorraus ausmachen. die droge fahrrad muss ich mir immer spontan und zwischendurch holen!


----------



## der bengel (10. Februar 2009)

bmxtb von 2001?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2009)




----------



## der Digge (11. Februar 2009)

Marius seins oder?


----------



## 0007 (11. Februar 2009)




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2009)

0007 
 wo sind bilder deiner bikes ?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2009)

Hat da etwa einer heimlich mehrere Nicolai-Bikes ?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2009)

skandal!!


----------



## 0007 (11. Februar 2009)

in Frankreich in den Alpen


----------



## der bengel (11. Februar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Marius seins oder?



yoyo, so schauts


----------



## Omegar (12. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Super: Es gibt jetzt ein Remake von BMX-Bande, nur ein bißchen aktualisiert! Heißt jetzt 'NICOLAI-Bande' und ist bestimmt ende des Jahres im Kino...
Der alte war ja schon toll, wie soll da erst der Neue werden?


----------



## xRemcox (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (12. Februar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Super: Es gibt jetzt ein Remake von BMX-Bande, nur ein bißchen aktualisiert! Heißt jetzt 'NICOLAI-Bande' und ist bestimmt ende des Jahres im Kino...
> Der alte war ja schon toll, wie soll da erst der Neue werden?



spielt auch wieder Nicole Kidman mit ? 

aber als Werbekurzfilm wäre das doch mal echt Kult !


----------



## Omegar (13. Februar 2009)

Nicole Kidman ist schon zu alt und runzlig...

PS: schönes Foto xRemcox.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Februar 2009)

nicole kidman ist nicht alt. die frage ist ob sie in tage des donners oder Eyes Wide Shut hübscher ist.


----------



## der Digge (15. Februar 2009)

kennste Schwerkraft?


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2009)

Gigantisch! Finde auch das Foto an sich sehr gelungen.


----------



## DJT (15. Februar 2009)

Bei manchen Bildern meint man ja oft es sei eine Fotomontage ....

... aber bei Rainer weiß man es ist echt !! 

@der Digge: Ich glaub Rainer Frühstückt immer Helium-Luftballons


----------



## wolfi_1 (15. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Bei manchen Bildern meint man ja oft es sei eine Fotomontage ....
> 
> ... aber bei Rainer weiß man es ist echt !!
> 
> @der Digge: Ich glaub Rainer Frühstückt immer Helium-Luftballons



Wenn er es noch hinbekommt, dass genau in dem Moment ein Lotus Elise unter Ihm durchbüxt, dann wärs Hollywoodverdächtig


----------



## c_w (15. Februar 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wenn er es noch hinbekommt, dass genau in dem Moment ein Lotus Elise unter Ihm durchbüxt, dann wärs Hollywoodverdächtig



Wer photoshopt das mal? ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (15. Februar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> nicole kidman ist nicht alt. die frage ist ob sie in tage des donners oder Eyes Wide Shut hübscher ist.



Klemmst Du den Hinterreifen eigentlich zwischen die Backen, damit er so hoch kommt? 


---Späßle g'macht----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Februar 2009)

rainer... krass


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Klemmst Du den Hinterreifen eigentlich zwischen die Backen, damit er so hoch kommt?
> 
> 
> ---Späßle g'macht----



  

@Namensvetter,

sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr goil


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Klemmst Du den Hinterreifen eigentlich zwischen die Backen, damit er so hoch kommt?
> 
> ---Späßle g'macht----



Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht .... von der Haltung her aber eher eine Mischung aus Batman und David Copperfield


----------



## Omegar (16. Februar 2009)

Ist halt mal TRAIL was der Herr Rainer fabriziert... sollte man mal fahren, dann lernt man auch die 'Bunnys' kennen...
@525Rainer: schöne bilder! es wäre mal schön dich in richtig schneller Aktion zu sehen...


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Februar 2009)

ich sollt lieber mal whips oder tabletops lernen. aber dann hätt man die grastransition sicher shapen müssen. nur wenn man maximal zieht kommt man über die erlaubten 60cm (siehe schild) hinaus.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ist halt mal TRAIL was der Herr Rainer fabriziert... sollte man mal fahren, dann lernt man auch die 'Bunnys' kennen...


 
***Korrekturmodus an***

Wenn schon klugschei$$en, dann richtig. Was der Rainer dort macht, nennt sich TRIAL und hat meine höchste Anerkennung. Ich persönlich habe mit Bunnies kein Problem, weder frontal noch seitlich. Nur rückwärts klappt nicht.

***Korrekturmodus aus***

So, und nun zurück zum Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

ich mal unterwegs. leider das einzige bild was geworden ist. leider kommt das gefälle nicht wirklich zur geltung.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

des pic funzt net Kroitergedöhns


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

I siag nix !


----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

himmi oasch, i a neda..


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

wtf?  ich arbeite dran.


----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

paaaasst. bei euch liegt gar kein schnee du glückspilz.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bild ! Aber wo ist da ein Gefälle ? Ich mein, die Bäume wachsen ja richtig auf dem Bild...


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

das war letztes vorletztes we in den harburger bergen. da ist schon ein gefälle. auch wenn die bäume grad sind. da ist ein gefälle!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Ach, jetzt seh' ichs auch !
Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut !


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

das ist in wirklichkeit größer... für unsere verhältnisse hier oben ist das schon was :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

im harburger wald sind doch auch richtig fette northshores. da hab ich bei meinem hamburg besuch mal vorbei geschaut. heftig heftig..


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das war letztes vorletztes we in den harburger bergen. da ist schon ein gefälle. auch wenn die bäume grad sind. da ist ein gefälle!



Von mir würde es auch keine spektakuläreren Bilder geben.
Ich finds schön. 

PS: Die anderen Photoshoppen sich doch eh nur in die Luft. Habe gehört der Rainer studiert Grafikdisign.


----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

stimmt nicht.. der rainer legt immer unsichtbare fliesen in form von schanzen


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur gott? wo sind denn die northshores in den bergen? auch wenn mein kreuz grad sagt: du spast, kauf dir lieber ein fully.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich mal unterwegs. leider das einzige bild was geworden ist. leider kommt das gefälle nicht wirklich zur geltung.



das gefälle kann man meistens daran erkennen, in welchem winkel die bäume zum boden stehen, weil bäume doch meist ziemlcih exakt nach oben wachsen. in deinem fall: ca. 0-3° würd ich sagen 

sorry


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

mom. ich suche ines der verkorksten bilder da sieht man das besser.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

so. hier sieht mans besser:






nur eben sehr dunkel.


----------



## 0007 (16. Februar 2009)

France, Chambéry, 16/02/09












Woods near paris, myself on a UFO DS


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

leutz, kackts aufs gefälle, action ist action..
@0007: 

@kroiterfee: hab mich von nem hamburger kumpel dorthin führen lassen. ich hab aber hier im forum auch schon mal bilder gesehen, ziemlich heftige sachen.. es gibt dann noch das sprungparadies mit der gleichnamigen HP, ob beides zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so. hier sieht mans besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe da mal was versucht:





ich hoffe das ist ok?


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Februar 2009)

ich sags doch, alles Grafikdisigner..


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

danke john-doe... passt. trotzdem ist die quali schon grottig. aber nun sieht mans ja. 

da oben ein ufo ds in koi-camo, bei ebay ein bmxtb in koi-camo...


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> stimmt nicht.. der rainer legt immer unsichtbare fliesen in form von schanzen



hilfe! ich weiss jetzt nicht was schlimmer ist! der verdacht auf abitur, illegale schanzenlegung oder fotosabotage!
ich bin auf keinen fall ein student, hilfe! meine fotos und fahrerei ist handwerklich rein und nachvollziehbar! hilfe!


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Februar 2009)

seit wann muss man sich für ein Abi schämen?
War nurn Späßle.

@ kräuterfee bei mir fährt auch einer im Skatepark mit nem Nicolai in der selben Optik. Gabs die irgendwann mal günstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

@rainer: spass zu machen macht halt einfach spass. ich finde deine bilder auf jeden fall nachvollziehbar.. also, weiter so


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @ kräuterfee bei mir fährt auch einer im Skatepark mit nem Nicolai in der selben Optik. Gabs die irgendwann mal günstiger?



auch in koi-camo?   ich dachte ich hätte was besonderes...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Also, ich hab' noch nie eins gesehen. Die CamoFrames dürften schon extrem selten sein.


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Februar 2009)

leider muss ich ja sagen, aber vielleicht warst du das ja? Hauptsache dir gefällt und ich denke nicht, dass es noch viel mehr KOI geben wird.


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2009)

Kann man eigentlich Camouflage in jeder beliebigen Farbkombi bekommen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Februar 2009)

ja, kann man... ich glaube bei dem IBC-Nicolaivideo war sogar eins im lila weiß-milkastyle camouflage zu sehen.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Camouflage in jeder beliebigen Farbkombi bekommen?



Ich hatte sogar mal einen der wollte sein Rahmen im "Tigerentendesign", geht alles


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Das war wohl der Janosch !


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das war wohl der Janosch !



das entzieht sich meiner kenntniss, da bin ich zu alt für, ich bin eher der Maus oder Löwenzahn Typ


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Februar 2009)

Wobei Löwenzahn auch nicht mehr das ist was es mal war, nachdem der Peter Lustig sich verabschiedet hat, aber lassen wir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (16. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> das entzieht sich meiner kenntniss, da bin ich zu alt für, ich bin eher der Maus oder Löwenzahn Typ



ist von 1978, aber ok, alter sack


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Wobei Löwenzahn auch nicht mehr das ist was es mal war, nachdem der Peter Lustig sich verabschiedet hat,



das wusste ich auch nicht, schei$$e bin ich alt 

aber jetzt bitte weiter im Thema


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2009)

Also wer droppt vom Löwenzahn Wohnwagen?


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

ich


----------



## anna 92 (22. Februar 2009)




----------



## BOSTAD (22. Februar 2009)

cooles Foto


----------



## haha (22. Februar 2009)

fääääättes bild, die aus deinem album kannst du auch noch gleich hier rein hauen, allesamt sehenswert.


----------



## tokessa (22. Februar 2009)

Ganz meine meinung


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein -N- in Action:





Hoffe es gefaellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> fääääättes bild, die aus deinem album kannst du auch noch gleich hier rein hauen, allesamt sehenswert.



dito


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2009)

Das gefällt mir:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Februar 2009)

ja leider sehr unscharf


----------



## harrypeter18 (23. Februar 2009)

hey Pyro,sehr fette bilder!!! kompliement !
woher bekommst du die termine zu den jeweiligen snow downhill rennen?
ich kenne nur die in zermatt und in krippenstein-würd mich zum einen oder anderen termin anschließen ! sportliche grüße aus münchen-harry.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (24. Februar 2009)

um nun endlich mal etwas hier einbringen zu können, man fährt ja nicht umsonst längere Zeit schicke Räder:

















Im Sommer wird es sicher bessere Quali geben!


----------



## Dittmosher (25. Februar 2009)

Zauberei???

abbubaca auf der Hecke... ;-)










"Rock the Container"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2009)

ein Helm wäre mal nicht schlecht


----------



## der Digge (25. Februar 2009)

Helm hält auch schön warm


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2009)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Zauberei???
> 
> abbubaca auf der Hecke... ;-)


Zauberei?? Abbubaca auf dem Wasser...


----------



## Dittmosher (26. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zauberei?? Abbubaca auf dem Wasser...



ich kann die Kante sehen


----------



## Dittmosher (26. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ein Helm wäre mal nicht schlecht



kritik ist angenommen... fahre normal immer mit helm... aber wer kennt sie nicht diese situation wo man doch mal bissl ohne fährt.


----------



## Omegar (27. Februar 2009)

Ich nicht!


----------



## haha (27. Februar 2009)

ich seh das auch nicht so hart mim helm. jegliche anmerkungen dazu nerven einfach nur.. trotzdem ist diese seite voll sehr schöner action


----------



## Falco Mille (28. Februar 2009)

Derki, ich will hier ein Bild sehen, wie Du die große Box in Winterberg komplett springst und dabei schelmisch in zur Seite die Kamera schaust.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)




----------



## BOSTAD (2. März 2009)

Geil, wo ist das? Malle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

...tolle bilder , da kriegt ma richtig bock auf viiiieeell sonne !


----------



## 525Rainer (2. März 2009)

woah geil die location am zweiten bild! die felsen sind wie fürs helius gewachsen! wo!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2009)

echt schöne Bilder ....


... wird Zeit für den Sommer


----------



## DJT (2. März 2009)

Finaale, oohoooh


----------



## 525Rainer (2. März 2009)

gelati gelaaaatiiiiii!


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



sähr goil 

habs grad gesehen das es Finale ist, hast Du Tipp´s 
ich bin leider im Moment Arbeitslos, und würde mich über Radschläge jeglischer Art freuen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. März 2009)

harrypeter18 schrieb:


> hey Pyro,sehr fette bilder!!! kompliement !
> woher bekommst du die termine zu den jeweiligen snow downhill rennen?
> ich kenne nur die in zermatt und in krippenstein-würd mich zum einen oder anderen termin anschließen ! sportliche grüße aus münchen-harry.




Das ist kein offizielles Rennen sondern einfach nur ne Skipiste wo gefahren werden darf.

Termin such ich mir raus, ruf an, frag nach und dann komm ich hin. Ich kenn da jemanden und der is so lässig drauf das er dies ermöglicht. 
Jetzt im März würd ich sehr gern noch einmal fahren...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. März 2009)

Letzte Woche war ein Bekannter von mir in Finale... der hat mich schon sehr neidisch gemacht... Sonne und 15 Grad, perfektes Bikewetter.

Feburar 2008 war ich in Bozen da wars auch super, Fotos sind in meinem Album.

Für nen Trip nach Bozen/Meran/Finale wäre ich auch zu haben...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> sähr goil
> 
> habs grad gesehen das es Finale ist, hast Du Tipp´s
> ich bin leider im Moment Arbeitslos, und würde mich über Radschläge jeglischer Art freuen



Alten Bus kaufen, Bett reinzimmern, nach Finale scheppern und das Leben genießen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

..oh ja , den  traum  haben sicher einige hier ....


----------



## c_w (2. März 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ein Bekannter von mir in Finale... der hat mich schon sehr neidisch gemacht... Sonne und 15 Grad, perfektes Bikewetter.



Hatten wir am Sonntag hier auch ;-)


----------



## wavearound (3. März 2009)

​ 






Ich glaub et wird Frühling obwohl es auschaut wie Herbst...Seltsam dieser Ruhrpott.​


----------



## Kuwahades (3. März 2009)

... dann kann ich ja auch mal einen kleine Aussicht über die Wetterlage in der Wetterau posten.






bedeckt


----------



## oldrizzo (3. März 2009)

...wo is das denn? kommt mir so ganz und gar nicht bekannt vor.


----------



## Calli Potter (3. März 2009)

Hier sind ja richtig klasse Bilder drin!! da überlegt man sich ja fast sich eins aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

kuwa, ist das ein st? oder ein fr?


----------



## Kuwahades (3. März 2009)

Helius FR Bj.2007


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

fääät. wie findest du für lange touren? oder ist nur die spot-hure?


----------



## Kuwahades (3. März 2009)

ich habe eigentlich immer feste Freundinnen, wenn auch zur Zeit mehrere Gleichzeitig 

Ich fahre eigentlich keine langen Touren, für etwas länger nehme ichs BMXTB
Frag mal Horowitz, der tourt immer mit nem FR bei uns durch die Gegend.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

tourt eigentlich auch jemand mitm helius st?


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2009)

Hi Kroitergeöhns,
ja ich, bevor ich mir das AM gegönnt habe, was willst du wissen?


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

gut machbar? zu weihnachten werde ich mir eins gönnen. mit hammerschmidt. und totem. und hope bremsen... :huepf:


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gut machbar? zu weihnachten werde ich mir eins gönnen. mit hammerschmidt. und totem. und hope bremsen... :huepf:



Ich deute das jetzt mal als frage 

Weihnachten wann 2009-10-11? 

ansonsten sollte dem nichts im wege stehen


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

dieses weihnachten. denn im sommer werden wir zu dritt sein und hoffentlich nciht zu viert  


aber beim touren muss an man doch eher abstriche machen als bei fr oder? oder ist nur ein fr mit mehr travel?


----------



## chickenway-user (3. März 2009)

Das Gelbe am Anfang der Seite ist ein FR und meins. Und macht auch mal 2000hm mit. Ist das eine längere Tour?
Also praktisch zweimal von da:






nach da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

alter... liegt da schnee und du fährst halbnackt? krass...


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dieses weihnachten. denn im sommer werden wir zu dritt sein und hoffentlich nciht zu viert



Also erstmal Glückwusch, zu den Zwillingen 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> aber beim touren muss an man doch eher abstriche machen als bei fr oder? oder ist nur ein fr mit mehr travel?



Ich bin noch nie ein FR (im Geländeeinsatz) gefahren, das ST war immer ausreichend


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

eigentlich könnte man aus gaudi mal n alpencross mit den dicken bertas machen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. März 2009)

Soweit ich weis gibt es bereits einen Anbieter für nen Freeride-Alpencross.


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> eigentlich könnte man aus gaudi mal n alpencross mit den dicken bertas machen...



ne Gaudi kannst du immer und überall machen


----------



## WODAN (4. März 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... dann kann ich ja auch mal einen kleine Aussicht über die Wetterlage in der Wetterau posten.
> ###
> 
> bedeckt



moin,

da war ich heute auch


----------



## Kuwahades (4. März 2009)

Wie waren die Kicker ?
die habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert !


----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Also erstmal Glückwusch, zu den Zwillingen





mal langsam. eins reicht und das ist noch nicht gemacht... ich übe noch


----------



## WODAN (4. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> eigentlich könnte man aus gaudi mal n alpencross mit den dicken bertas machen...



Kein Problem, habe 2008 mit dem Helius von Kuwahades einen Trailcorss XL von go-crazy gemacht.
Damals hatte es mit stabilen Teilen und Rohloff etwas über 17 Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2009)

ich bin für son scheiss zu haben. aber erstmal brauch ichja ein helius... ohja ich werd eeuch noch nerven wenns um die ausstattung geht...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3477088"]http://www.vimeo.com/3477088[/ame]
ein paar aneinandergereihte restvideoschnitzel vom alten computer. ich hoff das der neue comp dann endlich die HD signale von der cam frisst und dann dreh ich mal was längeres...


----------



## c_w (5. März 2009)

lol... "Ja war doch schee" ;-)

Super


----------



## trek 6500 (5. März 2009)

...... rainer , du bist der beste !!! grins


----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2009)

vorallem die mucke ist sehr geil... endlich mal keinen metal-quatsch


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2009)

Vor allem die Stelle, als du die Rampe runterdrops und dann beim zurückschauen in der Mauer einschlägst ;-)

großes Tennis

nur wer richtig gut fahren kann, macht auch WITZIGE Fehler ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (5. März 2009)

sehr geil!!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2009)

@kroiterfee: OT, aber du verkaufst dein Tarnmobil ?


----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2009)

nee... war nur zur wertermittlung drin. ich hab mit dem gedanekn gespielt weil ich flüssig werden wollte für ein helius fr/st. aber für 600 euro verkauf ich das nicht.


----------



## checkb (5. März 2009)

Rainer...find ick dufte. 

checkb


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. März 2009)

@Rainer  ich finds auch gut das du zeigst das bei dir auch nicht alles glatt geht


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ... endlich mal keinen metal-quatsch



He He He, 
nix gegen Metal-Quatsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Namensvetter,
sehr geil  Das mit der Wand am schluss  

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. März 2009)

Auch die Resteschnipsel sind gut...


----------



## haha (8. März 2009)

tierisch steil, wahnsinnig geil, kommt leider nicht ganz rüber..


----------



## Sven76 (8. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> tierisch steil, wahnsinnig geil, kommt leider nicht ganz rüber..



La Palma?? Sieht seeeehr geil aus


----------



## haha (8. März 2009)

danke, ja, der flussbetttrail durch die bananenplantagen bei puerto naos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven76 (8. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> danke, ja, der flussbetttrail durch die bananenplantagen bei puerto naos



Wir werden OT, aber fährst Du auf La Palma alleine, mit Atlantic, Ottes oder Bike'n'Fun? Wenn letzteres, dann muss ich mich mal beschweren, warum ich das Ding die letzten 5 mal nicht gesehen habe


----------



## haha (8. März 2009)

ein kumpel von der mtb-academy hat uns eingeladen, er hat uns einiges an trails gezeigt.. alleine wärs mir zu gefährlich, mich hats schon ein paar mal gut aufs maul gelassen


----------



## Freerider.Je. (8. März 2009)

Leider war heute nicht mehr drinne,nächstes mal gibt es einen richtigen X-up


----------



## Omegar (9. März 2009)

sehr schönes Bild. Der weg sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. März 2009)

der versuch einen hang mit ca. 50° gefälle zu nehmen:

alles chillig am anfang:






dann auf wurzel unter sand weggerutscht und dem fotograf über den fuss gerollt 






dann musste ich zwangsweise absteigen und hatte arge probleme das bike unter kontrolle zu bringen (hier sieht man das gefälle auch recht krass.)


----------



## Freerider.Je. (15. März 2009)

Besseres Wetter ,besserer X-up


----------



## 525Rainer (15. März 2009)




----------



## checkb (15. März 2009)

@Rainer

Was ist dit für'ne geile Schei55e.  

checkb


----------



## denicoo (15. März 2009)

Sooooooo ick war heute mit Richi und Co... das Material beantspruchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (15. März 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



Und sag mir noch wo das Brennholz so schön rumliegt - brauch noch was für den Kamin ...


----------



## c_w (16. März 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, das Holz war gut gestapelt *eek*


----------



## 525Rainer (16. März 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das Holz war gut gestapelt *eek*



check das holzscheit in der letzten szene. gschlampert aufgricht sag ich da nur!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/3672798"]helius 4 3/4tel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2009)

Erik Irmisch !


----------



## numinisflo (16. März 2009)

Sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## some.body (16. März 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Erik Irmisch !


Solltest vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, dass das Foto von Hoshi ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Solltest vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, dass das Foto von Hoshi ist.



Sieht man eh.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2009)

ich wussts net !
jetzt weiss ichs


----------



## c_w (16. März 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich wussts net !
> jetzt weiss ichs



Dann auf jeden Fall dazu schreiben, dass es nicht von dir ist.
Und wenn man nicht weiss, von wem ein Foto ist, sollte man es eigentlich auch nicht posten... Das ist ja quasi die Holzhammerform von "ich habe keine Ahnung, ob der Eigentümer am Bild erlaubt, das ich es poste" ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Dann auf jeden Fall dazu schreiben, dass es nicht von dir ist.
> Und wenn man nicht weiss, von wem ein Foto ist, sollte man es eigentlich auch nicht posten... Das ist ja quasi die Holzhammerform von "ich habe keine Ahnung, ob der Eigentümer am Bild erlaubt, das ich es poste" ;-)



Übertreib mal nicht. Im Prinzip hast du völlig recht, aber wenn man das befolgt, gäbe es im Prinzip überhaupt keine Galerien hier.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2009)

ich habe das Bild aus dem DH Bilder Thread rübergeschoben, denke mal nicht, das ich damit die rechte von jemandem verletzt habe und mit fremden Lorbeeren wollte ich mich auch nicht schmücken !
hat mich nur gewundert, dass das Foto hier noch nicht aufgetaucht ist und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten !

Gruss Karsten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. März 2009)

am besten kratzen wir uns bald bei jeden Bild erstmal die Augen aus  und stellen Nachforschungen an wer das evtl. gemacht haben könnte und wo die Rechte daran liegen, lassen das ganze noch schnell notariell beglaubigen


----------



## frankweber (16. März 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> am besten kratzen wir uns bald bei jeden Bild erstmal die Augen aus  und stellen Nachforschungen an wer das evtl. gemacht haben könnte und wo die Rechte daran liegen, lassen das ganze noch schnell notariell beglaubigen


 

Augen auskratzen reicht ja doch ein mal; danach hat sich das Bilderansehen erledigt. Aua


----------



## haha (16. März 2009)

noch mal palma action, so richtig angespannt. und ja, der helm ist mir zu klein..


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2009)

... so`nen Helm habe ich auch 





habe aber nur die Luft aus den Lungen gepustet, damit ich höher und weiter komme 
sonst passt er ja ganz gut !


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2009)

@haha: Geiles Bild ! Und noch was: der Helm ist dir zu klein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (17. März 2009)

Das erste ist doch Willingen oder? der Table unten vor der Eishalle ging doch früher in die andere Richtung


----------



## haha (17. März 2009)

na gut, immer schön häppchenweise eins nach dem andern..





vor der treppe den nachbrenner gezündet


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Das erste ist doch Willingen oder? der Table unten vor der Eishalle ging doch früher in die andere Richtung



Ja!
Das Foto ist jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre alt, mitlerweile sind die Tables aber wieder anders geformt, aber die Fahrtrichtung ist noch die gleiche.


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> vor der treppe den nachbrenner gezündet



auch die Engel essen Bohnen


----------



## haha (17. März 2009)

sieht spassig aus, da muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## haha (17. März 2009)

@kuwa:

ich glaube eher, es waren die vielen bocadillos mit zwiebeln


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> sieht spassig aus, da muss ich auch mal hin



ja ! vorallem die 360° Kurve macht süchtig !


----------



## BOSTAD (17. März 2009)

Sieht aus, als wärest du da völlig alleine gefahren??
Wo ist das? Ist das wirklich Willingen??


----------



## checkb (17. März 2009)

Heute in Brandenburg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (17. März 2009)

bescheidenes aber schönes bild:


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als wärest du da völlig alleine gefahren??
> Wo ist das? Ist das wirklich Willingen??



ja war während der Woche und absolutes scheisswetter, war so neblig da konnte man nur aufm Funride fahren !
ich war da drei Tage mit meiner Freundin


----------



## dadsi (17. März 2009)

Also gut nachdem es immer noch Dreckswetter da draussen hat:




So sah das aus als es noch trocken kalt war, das schiebt so manchem ein Grinsen ins Gesicht





Allerdings braucht so mancher keine sonstigen Drogen um so drauf zu sein:




Hoffentlich werden die trails jetzt etwas trockener, dann können wir freiräumen und wieder rockn


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2009)

Das letze is schwul 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## haha (17. März 2009)

wo hier endlich mal wieder richtig viele schöne bilder gepostet werden, muss man natürlich mitmachen.. so ist das mit dem gruppenzwang.


----------



## tokessa (18. März 2009)

Bah wie geil, wo ist das denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Das fette Grinsen...super geil ! Ich will da auch hin !


----------



## AustRico (18. März 2009)

tokessa schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo ist das denn ?



Fuencaliente !


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. März 2009)

Sehr geil! Aber davon habe ich noch nie gehoert...wo isn das?


----------



## der Digge (18. März 2009)

auf La Palma


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Aber davon habe ich noch nie gehoert...wo isn das?



hier ist der Link !
Karte ist zu Gross für hier !

http://home-1.tiscali.nl/~edwinsel/land/maps/palma,map,roads (viamichelin).gif


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

ich kanns auf alle fälle jedem empfehlen, so schön..
@aust: ich habs doch beim fahren gewittert, das vor mir schon mal ein _N_ über den trail geheizt ist


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

Da hat der Waldbrand aber richtig zugeschlagen.


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

da ist vor 40-50 jahren mal lava runtergelaufen.. auf maul legen brauchts einen da nicht. deswegen hab ich auch immer fullface und "sicherheitsjacke" an.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. März 2009)

Sieht ja echt super aus da! 
Wie genau seid ihr denn da an die Trails gekommen? Kennt ihr da jemanden oder habt ihr Locals angeschrieben? Gibts da nen Bikepark?


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

ein bikekollege aus meiner stadt ist fahrtechniklehrer bei der mtb-academy. der hat gemeint, wir sollten ihn doch besuchen kommen. man kann aber auch über http://www.mtb-academy.de eine woche auf la palma buchen. die zeiten stehen normal auf der page. der spass würde glaub ich pro woche 160 euro inkl. shuttel kosten (bin mir aber nicht sicher), übernachtung plus flug halt noch dazu. auf jeden fall eine absolut rentable sache, die guides kennen eigentlich alle trails und die touren sind suuuuuper. 
es gibt auch einen kleinen bikepark von den locals gebaut, der sieht sowas von genial aus, ich frag mal, ob ich die fotos hier reinstellen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2009)

Fantastische Bilder haha. Bitte mehr davon! Wie waren denn die Temperaturen bei euch?


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

noch mehr






die temperaturen lagen tagsüber bei 20-max. 25 grad. auf den bergen natürlich deutlich kälter, auf 1900m gabs auch schnee.. nachts konnte man aber ohne probleme auch auf dem balkon schlafen


----------



## User85319 (18. März 2009)

Ich muss sagen dein Bike is einfach nur totschick *lechz*


----------



## Wheelsiderider (18. März 2009)

Danke fuer die Infos. Hoert sich ja top an...evtl was fuer die Sommerferien. 
Hoch muss man selber shutteln oder? Bzw sind das eher Touren oder Abfahrten?


----------



## AustRico (18. März 2009)

@ haha: von der Stelle auf dem oberen Foto hab ich glaub ich auch ein Bild:


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2009)

So bringt der Knieprotektor aber nix !


----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

@wheelsiderider: 
es gibt ein paar taxiunternehmen, die spezielle bikeanhänger haben. die preise sind relativ niedrig, ca. 15 euro kostet eine shuttletour pro person. man fährt dann noch ein zwei hundert hm hoch und macht ne schöne abfahrt. um selbst alles hochzutreten, bräuchte man schon nen haufen kondition, da man oben am berg so fertig wäre, dass die konzentration für die abfahrt fehlen würde.. bzw. bin ich derzeit einfach zu fett und untrainiert, in verbindung mit den mmn notwendigen dh-schlappen wäre ein uphill auf über 1000hm oder mehr sicher mein tod gewesen. 
hier ein taxi mit anhänger:




@metalfranke: wenn du so weiter machst, wird deins noch viel schöner..


----------



## checkb (18. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So bringt der Knieprotektor aber nix !



Doch, Schmerzen.


----------



## dangerousD (18. März 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Infos. Hoert sich ja top an...evtl was fuer die Sommerferien.



Schlechte Idee... warte lieber auf die Herbstferien. Im Sommer ist es auf der Insel zu warm zum Biken. Es sei denn, Du willst bei 40°C dort "heizen"  Oktober bis April sind zum Biken auf La Palma eigentlich ideal.

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (18. März 2009)

@dangerous:

das stimmt so leider nicht, la palma ist gerade wegen seines ganzjährig milden klimas so beliebt. die temperatur steigt auch im sommer nicht weit über 25 grad.. oft wird die insel mit palma auf mallorca verwechselt, wo es im sommer natürlich sehr heiß ist.


----------



## Sven76 (18. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @dangerous:
> 
> das stimmt so leider nicht, la palma ist gerade wegen seines ganzjährig milden klimas so beliebt. die temperatur steigt auch im sommer nicht weit über 25 grad.. oft wird die insel mit palma auf mallorca verwechselt, wo es im sommer natürlich sehr heiß ist.



Hm, also Sommer ist wirklich Nebensaison, Hauptsaison Oktober bis April. Ich war schonmal im September dort und wir hatten - Calima sei dank - über 40°. Guten Tip ist übrigens www.bikenfun.de, die kenne die Insel sehr gut, bieten auch Singletrail- und Freeridewochen und machen auf Wunsch und vorherige Absprache eh alles möglich


----------



## haha (19. März 2009)

scheint aber ne ausnahme gewesen zu sein.. der link berichtet von milden temperaturen, siehe tabelle:

http://www.kanaren-virtuell.de/la-palma/wetter-la-palma.htm


----------



## DJT (19. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Heute in Brandenburg....



Heute im Wald....


----------



## richtig (19. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Heute im Wald....



...und morgen beim fox-service 
auf jeden fall siehts nach spaß aus. war ja auch top wetter (zumindest in südhessen).

grussascha


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2009)

Sven76 schrieb:


> Hm, also Sommer ist wirklich Nebensaison, Hauptsaison Oktober bis April. Ich war schonmal im September dort und wir hatten - Calima sei dank - über 40°. Guten Tip ist übrigens www.bikenfun.de, die kenne die Insel sehr gut, bieten auch Singletrail- und Freeridewochen und machen auf Wunsch und vorherige Absprache eh alles möglich



Yup, so hat Ottes mir das auch erzählt. Juli, August, September sind zum Biken eher suboptimal. Zu viel heiße Luft mit Sand drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (19. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Heute im Wald....



Geile Action.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. März 2009)

Heute in Alfeld Nicolai Haedquater










vorher





nachher


----------



## 525Rainer (22. März 2009)

hast du den frontmann im flug noch erwischt???? coole strecke habt ihr da!

noch was von letztens.. seltsamer moment:


----------



## richtig (22. März 2009)




----------



## guru39 (22. März 2009)

richtig geil richtig 

erinnert mich i-wie an das!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/248344


----------



## richtig (22. März 2009)

an das bild hab ich auch tatsächlich gedacht!


----------



## abbath (22. März 2009)

lol


----------



## BOSTAD (22. März 2009)

Nicolai turns the World "upside down"

Cooles Bild, der niedrigste BackSpin ever!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (22. März 2009)




----------



## Mobbel (22. März 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3790402"]Moritz Bauer at Emmering Indoor Park[/ame]

Rot meins, Orange seins :'D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (22. März 2009)

i mag vimeo net weil ich da nie was seh - alles schwarz.


----------



## Mobbel (22. März 2009)

musst halt auf PLAY drücken


----------



## 525Rainer (22. März 2009)

cool, da wart ihr ja fast allein drin? das auto das da in der mitte zwischen den säulen steht. ist das als befahrbares obstacle gedacht?


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> musst halt auf PLAY drücken



Hi Mobbel,
jetzt wo ja der Frühling so kurz vor der Tür steht und ich meinen Laden bald aufmachen werde, wollte ich dich fragen, ob du bei mir eine Autogrammstunde zur Eröffung geben würdest?

Frage aber deinen Papa ob das klar geht!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## c_w (22. März 2009)

Wir haben heute auch im Wald gespielt, schöner Kieshaufen am Wegesrand, da kann man nicht Nein sagen.





Ist nur ein Capure aus nem Video, vll stell ich noch ein paar bewegte Bilder hier rein


----------



## Mobbel (23. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Mobbel,
> jetzt wo ja der Frühling so kurz vor der Tür steht und ich meinen Laden bald aufmachen werde, wollte ich dich fragen, ob du bei mir eine Autogrammstunde zur Eröffung geben würdest?
> 
> Frage aber deinen Papa ob das klar geht!
> ...



Das würde ich wirklich gerne machen 
Ich denke das geht klar!
Danke schonmal


----------



## BOSTAD (23. März 2009)

Off topic

Wo machste deinen Laden auf Guru?


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> Das würde ich wirklich gerne machen
> Ich denke das geht klar!
> Danke schonmal



superklasse Ich sage Dir noch bescheid wann das Fest ist 




BOSTAD schrieb:


> Off topic
> 
> Wo machste deinen Laden auf Guru?



Hier bei mir im Kaff    Wieblingerstr.41 69214 Eppelheim, bei Heidelberg


----------



## BOSTAD (23. März 2009)

Da komm ich dann auch mal vorbei... oder verkaufst du da dann nur Stadträdchen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier bei mir im Kaff    Wieblingerstr.41 69214 Eppelheim, bei Heidelberg



Wann ist Eröffnung???
Bin am 8. oder 9. April nämlich in Heidelberg bei den Körperwelten


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wann ist Eröffnung???
> Bin am 8. oder 9. April nämlich in Heidelberg bei den Körperwelten



hab´s gerade gefunden:


guru39 schrieb:


> Danke  Eröffnung is am ersten April




ich schau dann mal vorbei!!

Gruß

Fibbs - schöner Wallride


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab´s gerade gefunden:
> 
> ich schau dann mal vorbei!!
> 
> ...



He super, das freut mich das ihr mich besuchen wollt

Ich mache zwar offiziell am 1.4. auf aber das Eröffnungsfest findet erst
ende April anfang Mai statt, nen genauen Termin habe ich leider noch nicht! 

Ich gebe aber bescheit 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. März 2009)

checkt mein helmdesign:


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

sehr geil! mit den hosen gehen die russen in hh einkaufen... aber macht nix! 

sind das die normalen rahmendecals? ganz schön teuer fürs helm bekleben.


----------



## pfalz (23. März 2009)

> mit den hosen gehen die russen in hh einkaufen



nich nur da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Und nicht nur Russen...


----------



## Omegar (24. März 2009)

sondern meißtens viel, viel mehr... meißtens deutsche...


----------



## trek 6500 (24. März 2009)

@guru : ...würd´auch ma vorbeikommen !!!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (24. März 2009)

Bilder von Samstag!

Roadgap




UFO + Demo




...


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2009)

Also das dritte Bild find ich richtig klasse


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2009)

Hab hier auch noch was gefunden. Waren die ersten Annährungsversuche von meinem Lamda und dem Wallride am Geisskopf


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @guru : ...würd´auch ma vorbeikommen !!!



kuhl


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. März 2009)

Hey Guru!

 , glück und viel Spass bei Deiner Geschäftseröffnung.


Heidelberg ist leider nicht grade um die Ecke, aber wir treffen uns sicher wieder irgendwann irgendwo.

Wenn Du ne Frage zum Eröffnungsevent hast meld Dich... weisst ja... Party is my life.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. März 2009)




----------



## numinisflo (27. März 2009)

Wenn du da jetzt noch deinen neuen Helm aufsetzt dann hast du eine unfassbare Farbkombination am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (27. März 2009)

schickes Bild.
Hast du die Syncros Mental Pedale da dran ?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. März 2009)

der helm wäre too much gewesen. ;-)

ja da ssind syncros mental stainless factory. die seltene version mit wechselbaren pins.

ich bin noch nie abgerutscht von den pedalen. allerdings fressen die jeden schuh auf und wiegen über 900g. service ist auch kacke bei syncros. ich rüste demnächst um auf nc17 sudpin III.


----------



## der Digge (27. März 2009)

Ok, bei dem Outfit muss doch wieder der hässliche rote Sattel ans Rad


----------



## kroiterfee (27. März 2009)

das wäre tooo much.


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wann ist Eröffnung???
> Bin am 8. oder 9. April nämlich in Heidelberg bei den Körperwelten



Hi Fibbs,
auf den Plakaten steht das Körperwelten erst am 10ten aufmacht!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. März 2009)

Hab mir schon 2 Tickets gekauft. Termin ist am 8.April 10:30Uhr
Die Körperwelten finden statt vom 10.01.09 bis 26.04.09 --> http://www.koerperwelten-deutschland.de/

Werde danach bei dir vorbeischauen  
vielleicht darf ich ja mal auf deinem AM Probe sitzen ???


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>




Nein, auf gar keinen fall


----------



## softbiker (30. März 2009)

Ey ich möchte auch noch dieses Wahnsinns SRAM-Trikot. 

Leider gibbet dat nicht mehr Mama-Nicolai hat gesagt alles aus. 

Da ich mein Safetey-Jaket auch schon in Größe XXL habe brauche ich wohl bei den Trikots 3XL. Gibts das bei N überhaupt.

@kroiter
lass dich da nicht vergackeiern. Bunt ist absolut IN. Allerdings die Braune Schale schaut echt aus wei ein Häufchen  Also von der Farbe her meine ich jetzt ich will ja hier auch nicht abwerten sein. 

Für die Tarnung fügt es sich in die Umgebung unter den gezeigten Terraingegebenheiten jedoch prächtig ein.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. März 2009)

also laut dem schild im trikot drin gibts das bis 6xl. 


bunt ist cool. einfarbig grau kann jeder. hihi die braune schale ist auch mehr für die city gedacht gewesen. für den local spot in hh dann doch lieber ff.

kleben ja auch sticker aufm helm. sonst würde ich den nicht mehr finden wenn ich ihn mal auf de boden lege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denicoo (30. März 2009)

Ick war gestern mal wieder in Thale bissl das Material belasten, wobei diesmal der Wald schlimmer aussah nachdem ich wieder unten war.........


----------



## factoryltd (30. März 2009)

Zeig mal lieber das Foto wo dein riesiger Oberschnenkel den Baumstamm kaput gemacht hatt 

gute Besserung von mir


----------



## denicoo (30. März 2009)

Hier das gewünschte Bild......


----------



## TheRacer (30. März 2009)

Der arme Oberschenkel


----------



## kroiterfee (31. März 2009)

zeig mal ein bild vom oberschenkel


----------



## -=riChi=- (31. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> zeig mal ein bild vom oberschenkel



Bei dem Oberschenkel hat er das noch nichtmal gespürt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (31. März 2009)

Nicolai Fahrer scheinen ebenso Stabil zu sein wie ihre Bikes


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

War heute mal in Osternohe. Ist zwar noch nicht offen aber der Spass war gross


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


>


 fetter respekt!


----------



## abbath (2. April 2009)

Kann man den Northshore auf zwei Ebenen fahren? Lustig.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> fetter respekt!



Allerdings !


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Kann man den Northshore auf zwei Ebenen fahren? Lustig.



Nur die Drop-Batterie am Schluss besteht aus zwei bzw. drei Ebenen. Alles andere ist "einstöckig". Doch haben die Jungs da so viel Holz in den Wald gestellt, dass das kein Beinbruch ist. Auf der Freeride z.B. sind 3 Curved Wallrides hintereinander. Alles ist massiv gebaut und imo ist das in Osternohe für Adrenalinsüchtige besser als am Geisskopf...

Grüsse


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. April 2009)

sieht aus wie ein kleiner drop, ist aber ein großes gap


----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2009)

..top bilder !!!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2009)

bei sowas schäme ich mich ja direkt was von mir zu posten


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

Warst aber bestimmt sackschnell unterwegs
Und der Trail sieht auch spassig aus.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2009)

ich bin der bunte rasende ritter... trail ist die bombe.


----------



## Stagediver (3. April 2009)

Und schon ist das Bild, entgegen deiner Meinung, nicht mehr peinlich


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2009)

so isses.  bin ja noch anfänger der spät angefangen hat. da hat man nicht mehr soviel jugendlichen leichtsinn.


----------



## Stagediver (3. April 2009)

Ich sage immer: Lieber sauber, kontrolliert und schnell, als irgend einen Trick hingequält...


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2009)

dazu muss man einen trick erstmal können


----------



## Mobbel (3. April 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Fuencaliente !



******* wie geil


----------



## BOSTAD (4. April 2009)

Ein Schnapp"schuss"


----------



## kroiterfee (4. April 2009)

yeah. da passt das bike sogar zu den klamotten.


----------



## WODAN (4. April 2009)

Nicht nur Ufos können fliegen, auch das gute Lambda!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (5. April 2009)

War schön gestern...


----------



## Stagediver (5. April 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nicht nur Ufos können fliegen, auch das gute Lambda!



Dein Lambda fliegt sogar hervorragend
Lass doch mal noch ein paar Bilder sehen, wenn du noch welche hast.

Grüsse


----------



## Maxkraft (5. April 2009)

@pfalz
Wo ist das denn??

LG


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Dein Lambda fliegt sogar hervorragend
> Lass doch mal noch ein paar Bilder sehen, wenn du noch welche hast.
> 
> Grüsse



Hi,
war gestern nur ein Schnappschuß, gibt leider Keine mehr mit dem Lambda.
MfG


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2009)




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, auf gar keinen fall



Vielen Dank nochmal für die schöne Probefahrt mit deinem Helius AM. 

Schei$$e jetzt ist meine Vorfreude auf das Bike noch mehr gestiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. April 2009)

gerne


----------



## Mordhorst (11. April 2009)

Gestern in Willingen !
Leider nur bescheidenes Handy-pic.
Gruss
Mordhorst


----------



## Freerider.Je. (11. April 2009)

Gestern Winterberg,Traumwetter..


----------



## DJT (11. April 2009)

von Rainer inspiriert


----------



## sluette (11. April 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> von Rainer inspiriert



kein schlechtes video aber die "na sowas" mucke nervt völlig ...


----------



## DJT (11. April 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> kein schlechtes video aber die "na sowas" mucke nervt völlig ...



man's kann's halt nicht jedem recht machen


----------



## User85319 (11. April 2009)

Das Video is top...Mucke is halt so naja ^^


----------



## fuzzball (11. April 2009)

ich finds gut, die Musik kann man ja ausschalten


----------



## checkb (11. April 2009)

@DJT

Video macht Laune. 

checkb


----------



## DJT (11. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich finds gut, die Musik kann man ja ausschalten



genau, man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen 

Freut mich wenn's gefällt! (abgesehen von der Musik )
ich hätt auch noch ne "Heavy-Version" gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Chickenway (11. April 2009)

@DJT
Die Mukke ansich ist top! Nur der Mix etwas komisch (80er Discohit -> Goa -> Busta Rhymes). Das Video macht Laune.


----------



## BOSTAD (11. April 2009)

Also ich finde die Mucke geil, Video ist schei55e 

RESPEKT!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. April 2009)

mir gefällt das Video auch super!! 

Freu mich schon auf mein AM, nur ob ich auch so gut damit fahren kann


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB09IJG_mHA"]YouTube - World cup 4X 2006 Vigo[/ame]

Es gibt durchaus schlimmere Mucke. 
@DJT Freu mich schon auf eine Ausfahrt , sobald mein AM fertig wird.


----------



## DJT (11. April 2009)

Danke für die Rettung HypnoKröte


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2009)

Schönes Video  (Mucke über I Tunes selbst gewählt).


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2009)

Gestern in Beerfelden.

Wurstsalat (Worschty) Ion ST




Sabes. Ufo ST




üsch. Helius ST




Bilder by Linda alias Kaena alias Knipse 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/84232

alla donn.


----------



## haha (11. April 2009)

fäät


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2009)

He Guru, du bist jetzt Arbeitgeber und Stütze des Mittelstandes...da sind solche Aktionen bitte tabu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (11. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> He Guru, du bist jetzt Arbeitgeber und Stütze des Mittelstandes...da sind solche Aktionen bitte tabu !



Nix da, das war bestimmt eine ganz offizielle berufliche Weiterbildung. Zumindest nennen wir das bei uns so. 

@guru, Rider und vor allem die Künstlerin (Knipse ist doch irgendwie abwertend, oder?!): 

Frohe Ostern

bike-it-easy


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2009)

Gibts irgendwo Bilder von Worschtys Ion ?


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> @guru, Rider und vor allem die Künstlerin (Knipse ist doch irgendwie abwertend, oder?!):



Den Namen hat sie sich selbst gegeben, bei uns im Forum 




bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern
> 
> bike-it-easy



Dir/euch auch 




san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo Bilder von Worschtys Ion ?



ich glaube nicht, aber wir werden demnächst mal welche machen 





san_andreas schrieb:


> He Guru, du bist jetzt Arbeitgeber und Stütze des Mittelstandes...da sind solche Aktionen bitte tabu !



   

alla donn.


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> von Rainer inspiriert




Die Mukke ist doch mal was anderes 

Ansonsten sehr goil


----------



## Fire112 (12. April 2009)

@ San ANdreas:

Hier ist mal eins vom Worscht seinem Ion, ist zwar net die Qualität was unsre Knipse macht aber damit man es mal sieht reicht es.


----------



## checkb (12. April 2009)

Hier mal was vom letzten Wochenende aus dem " Zentrum der Macht ". 












Frohe Ostern, checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2009)

..weniger action , aber geile tour ... ))))     FROHE OSTERN   !!!!!


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2009)

Wo ist der Helm Kati


----------



## zuspät (12. April 2009)

@checkb was des für ne gabel? zufrieden?


----------



## 525Rainer (12. April 2009)

cooles video DJT! mit der sattelposition könnt ich nicht fahren!
krasse jumps auf der letzen seite und gute magfotos von guru!

zwei von heut, momentan komm ich nicht viel zum fahrn:


----------



## DJT (12. April 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> cooles video DJT! mit der sattelposition könnt ich nicht fahren!



Danke großer Meister! 
Wieso könntest mit der Sattelposition nicht fahren? zu hoch?


----------



## JayPKay (12. April 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> @checkb was des für ne gabel? zufrieden?


Bin zwar nich der checkb, aber is 'ne 08er 55eta. Zeitpunkt der Frage ob zufrieden is etwas...
...naja, ungünstig. 

Aber wenn man 'ne weitere als Ersatz im Keller hat...

Ich fahr sie jedenfalls auch, bin auch zufrieden, rauscht im mittleren Bereich vllt etwas schnell durch, aber passt schon (noch)


----------



## zuspät (12. April 2009)

toll, etz war ich kurz davor mir die 55 eta zu besorgen und etz wieder diese aussage hab die sufu benutzt und aus dem 55eta-fred wird mer auch net wirklich schlau die meinungen sind 50/50 dort war checkb noch zufrieden mit der gabel hmm auf der anderen seite is ja auf die gabel garantie so gesehen kann ja nix passieren.

oder doch ne revelation dual air?


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2009)

@guru : ....helmband am arsch , deshalb heut´nur mit cap unterwegs ...sonst hab ´ich ihn aber (fast) immer auf ....


----------



## checkb (13. April 2009)

@zuspät

JPK hat alles gesagt. 

Da ich 2 x gekäuft habe kann ich wechseln.   Aktuell gibt es aus meiner Sicht bis auf die FOX VAN keine Gabel die dauerhaft funzt. Wir haben bei uns in der Truppe alles durch und sind nur noch am lächeln was die Hersteller für einen Dauerschrott basteln.

checkb


----------



## DJT (13. April 2009)

so, hab mein Video radikal kastriert wegen der Institution mit den vier Buchstaben, sorry! 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1452


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (13. April 2009)

etz mach mir mal ka angst, so schlimm?
oder liegts an den fahrern
nee etz spass bei seite, werd noch weng die sufu bemühen und evtl. find ich ja was passendes.

was genau hat den bei deiner 55 eta den geist aufgegeben? garantie?


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2009)

ät DJT,

mit Mukke finde ich es besser!

Wenn ich ein Video schneide spiele ich immer zuerst die Musik auf und schneide dann das Material auf die Lala!

guggscht du

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## DJT (13. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> mit Mukke finde ich es besser!



...ich doch auch! Hab nur keine Lust zwecks G..ema Probleme zu kriegen 
Bin halt diesbezüglich ein Schisser, anders als beim Biken


----------



## Arthur27 (13. April 2009)

@ DJT:
SChönes Video, macht Lust auf Techniktraining 

Bist du das ganze mit Klickies gefahren oder schauts nur so aus ?


----------



## DJT (13. April 2009)

Das im Film war dann alles mit Time Z-Control, ich hatte keine Lust die Pedale schon wieder umzuschrauben, hihi 
Aber mit Flat wär's teilweise schon besser gegangen (abzuspringen)


----------



## AustRico (14. April 2009)




----------



## c_w (14. April 2009)

Oben hin stellen kann ich mich auch ;-)

Nur Spass... :-D


----------



## trek 6500 (14. April 2009)

...mir wird da schon vom runtergucken schlecht .....


----------



## BOSTAD (14. April 2009)

Kommt jmd von euch zu den T-mobile xtreme playgrounds nach Duisburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2009)

ME, schon wegen NOFX


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Kommt jmd von euch zu den T-mobile xtreme playgrounds nach Duisburg?



Wann ist das?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2009)

Sonntag 19.04.


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2009)

Da kann ich nicht, da sorge ich für meinen Lebensunterhalt 





und dafür das wir ne Legale DH Strecke bekommen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> und dafür das wir ne Legale DH Strecke bekommen



sauber  den Lift bitte nicht vergessen, ich bin ja jetzt in dem Alter


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich bin ja jetzt in dem Alter



Was soll ich da sagen 

Wenn das alles klappt hoffe ich das ihr uns besuchen kommt 

Daumen drücken, aber ganz fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. April 2009)

Cool, ich werde auch auf jeden Fall in Duisburg am Sonntag sein. Habe ein 5er Ticket über die XBOX360 gewonnen. Evtl bekomme ich aus FFM nicht genug Leute für ein 5er Ticket zusammen. Dann kann ich Dich mit auf die Karte nehmen!?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. April 2009)

ja danke für das Angebot  wir haben aber auch ein paar Fünfertickets


----------



## 0007 (16. April 2009)

Perthuiset, France, this week end !


----------



## Harvester (16. April 2009)

0007 schrieb:


> Perthuiset, France, this week end !


 
thing we need a better pic from the frame/colour


----------



## BOSTAD (16. April 2009)

I think we have already seen the bike with the extraordenary colour from our Bikefriend in the UK  at least 5 times in the gallery.
By the way is that suppose to be a footplant? Or are you just pushing the Bike through the snow?


----------



## 0007 (16. April 2009)

it was an attempt of superman seat grab along the cliff in the snow ! was just for the pause !

and actually mine isn't the one from the UK dealer


----------



## BOSTAD (16. April 2009)

Then I was mistaken! But the same colour isnt it? Your friend in the back makes the pic more dramatic, while he is holding his hands in front of his eyes


----------



## 0007 (16. April 2009)

I have to admit it was a bit sketchy !
from the top on a LP Froggy:





or from below with an Helius ST:


----------



## BOSTAD (16. April 2009)

lol


----------



## Mobbel (16. April 2009)

Ich liebe mein neues Rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (17. April 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1493

kurz und langweilig, aber mal wieder etwas äkschn hier..


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. April 2009)

haha, die 180° drehung sieht sehr locker aus


----------



## WODAN (18. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ###
> kurz und langweilig, aber mal wieder etwas äkschn hier..


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


>



wörd


----------



## haha (18. April 2009)

danngeschön


----------



## haha (20. April 2009)

und die erweiterung:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1530


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2009)

Ist das nicht das gleiche Video haha?

Ich habe echt schon Std damit verbracht Vid´s hier Hochzuladen, das Ende vom Lied, alte Datei zerschossen oder plötzlich altes Video nochmal drinn oder alles hat abgekackt! IBC und Vid´s vergiss es 

Lade deinen Shit bei Rosa Rad rauf und es funzt


----------



## haha (20. April 2009)

der anfang ist der gleiche, nur dann folgt die fortsetzung der strecke.
ist aber eh nicht das ware, sich selbst filmen ist anstrengend und nervt auf dauer.


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ist aber eh nicht das ware, sich selbst filmen ist anstrengend und nervt auf dauer.



Stimmt, ich habe das auch mal am Garda See gemacht, meine Olle und ich waren 5 Tage dort, davon 3 im Regen! Ich habe dann einfach mal 500Hm Hochgeschoben, und gefilmt. Ich muss auch sagen das ich Null Plan von der Gegend hatte und das Material sehr unspektakulär ist, mir hat es aber
trotzdem Spass gemacht.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/6105/

Zum Schluss kommt nochmal die Rinne in Darmstadt, das ist schon besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (21. April 2009)

authentisch, spassig und nen gutes Lied. Ich fands nicht schlecht


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2009)

..mir gefällts auch gut !!! viell. trau ich mich dieses jahr auch mal nach winterberg .... ma gugge ..


----------



## haha (21. April 2009)

@guru: passt doch. da habt ihr aber mächtige sprünge rumstehen


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (22. April 2009)

Willingen DH Roadgap


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. April 2009)

Dickes Ding Ghost Rider, bei mir ein wenig langweilig, aber man sieht es fährt...


----------



## Mobbel (24. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (24. April 2009)

Na das sieht ja mal richtig dick aus


----------



## specnic (25. April 2009)

hayaa, ich find biker und bike kommen viel zu wenig rüber.
der erste blick fällt irgendwie immer auf das bike's n noards ''schild'', und das stört mich irgendwie... aber ist ja immer ne sache des betrachters


----------



## kroiterfee (25. April 2009)

fürn schnappschuss echt gut.


----------



## Stagediver (25. April 2009)

Na das der junge Herr da Werbung macht, ist ja offensichtlich. Aber ich denke mir nen schwarzen Balken über die Reklame und beurteile eben nur die fahrerische Leistung... 

Grüsse


----------



## Mobbel (25. April 2009)

das war auf der Show von BnB, deswegen die Reklame 
aber die Jungs dort sind echt SUPERCOOL drauf 
für die mache ich gerne Werbung


----------



## TheRacer (25. April 2009)

Hi Mobbel,
was für ein Event war das denn ?
Bist deim dies jährigen Dirtjump Event von den Jungs dabei ?!


----------



## Kor74 (25. April 2009)

@guru39,
schöne Bilder. Jetzt musst du mir bitte noch sagen mit welcher Kamera?
Gruß


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2009)

Hi Kor,
das kompliment gebührt meiner Freundin (die hot´s druff ), sie Fotografiert mit der Canon EOS 50D und 30D.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dadsi (26. April 2009)

So heute war training angesagt, wir wollen in der Renterklasse DH in Heubach fahren ( 3*FR 3,2,1 Jahr alt  Fahrergesamtalter 126 Jahre und der jüngste ist 10 Jahre jünger als der Älteste )

Also sind wir auch ein bischen gehüpft, so auf gaanz kleinem Niveau, aber hat richtig Laune gemacht:

der Jüngste...






der Mittlere ...





der Älteste...





und so weiter






Das Geht auch so :





So fahren alte Säcke:





und so 






aber auch so 







Und auf jeden Fall nicht den Stein den ihr am Hinterrad seht mit dem Vorderrad erwischen, da ist richtig Druck auf dem VR. Das ist keine optische Täuschung, sondern ein Rahmen in L bei meiner Körpergröße von 179cm.








War heute echt Super und auf jeden Fall nochmal ein Riesen Danke schön an unseren shuttle hier aus dem Forum "Specnic" 

Und den youngster an der Camera, die Bilder sind schon besser, als die meisten von unserem AlpX


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder dadsi, und gut gefahren 

Ich habe da auch noch nen alten Sack beim rollen anzubieten 






Pic by Knipse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (26. April 2009)

TOP BILD ! 

bis auf Lens Flares !


----------



## Kor74 (27. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Kor,
> das kompliment gebührt meiner Freundin (die hot´s druff ), sie Fotografiert mit der Canon EOS 50D und 30D.
> 
> Gruß Guru.


Sieht man den Bildern an. Wollte ich mir auch die Nikon D60 holen. Durch den Gewicht und die Einstellerei habe ich es gelassen.
Was hält sie denn von Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28?
schöne Grüße


----------



## tokessa (27. April 2009)

Schön das es noch so viele alte säcke gibt die es krachen lassen


----------



## 525Rainer (27. April 2009)

sehr geile strecken und bilder!


----------



## dadsi (27. April 2009)

Müsst einfach mal voreinschauen, am 16. Mai Hobby DH Renne auf den geilen Strecken: 

http://www.biketherock.de/d-dhstrecke.htm

Da wird auch der Hobbyfahrer von hunderten Fans nach unten gebrüllt

cu on the trails


----------



## specnic (27. April 2009)

dadsi: top bilder, müssen wir auf jedem fall bald mal wiederholen!!!
shuttle steht ja immer vollgetankt zur verfügung.


----------



## dadsi (28. April 2009)

Hi N Danke nehmen wir immer an, macht ja auch richtig Laune, bei der nächsten session wollen wir mal richtige Bilder schießen, da muss action zu sehen sein
Und du weißt ja, am 15. siehst du mein Hinterrad nur noch, wenn du ein Fernglass auf der goggle montiert hast
cu


----------



## dadsi (28. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder dadsi, und gut gefahren
> 
> Ich habe da auch noch nen alten Sack beim rollen anzubieten
> 
> ...



Ihr lasst es ja doch auch immer gut stehen... wirklich schön, dass unser Sport auch Anhänger jenseits der 25 findet.
Und eure trails in Heidelbersch sehen ja ganz viel versprechend aus. 
Sach ma, können wir die Knipse mal ausleihen für so ne Ostalbfotoshootingsession  WEIL: Die digisr machen mich wahnsinnig, vor 30 Jahren da wusste ich ja noch, wie man mit den SR umgeht, aber die digis haben 798 Einstellmöglichkeiten... Das überfordert mein kognitives Speichervolumen (ich hasse menüs)
Stell dir mal vor in 10 Jahren gibt es für die Federelemente ein Menü mit 3"Monitor und 8 Kanal HD-DH-FR-Quality


----------



## specnic (28. April 2009)

dadsi: wie viele jahre vorsprung willst du denn, dass ich dein Hinterrad sehe?
bis bald, und TOP bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (28. April 2009)

Mal wieder was aus der Hauptstadt. 







checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (28. April 2009)

bis auf anschlag!


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2009)

@checkb,
wow  geiles Pic


----------



## checkb (28. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @checkb,
> wow  geiles Pic



Achso, Fotograf auf dem Affenfelsen. 





Reisschüsselfahrer: B-Promi Proper

checkb


----------



## checkb (29. April 2009)

...und in die andere Richtung. 





Foto: Proper

checkb


----------



## rotzifotzi (29. April 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> ...und in die andere Richtung.
> 
> 
> Foto: Proper
> ...



hey checkb, 
wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (29. April 2009)

rotzifotzi schrieb:


> hey checkb,
> wo ist das?



Tief im Osten....sozusagen der Berliner Endurohomespot. 






checkb


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2009)

..sehr schöne gegend !!!


----------



## dadsi (29. April 2009)

Wirklich nette location, aber man sieht ganz deutlich, dass ihr da öfter fahrt, habt die Felsen ja schon fast rund getrailt


----------



## 525Rainer (29. April 2009)

radwegtrail


----------



## checkb (29. April 2009)

Wie macht der Rainer dass nur? 

Gute Nacht, checkb


----------



## c_w (29. April 2009)

Vor allem: wo fliegt er hin?


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2009)

Der kann zaubern


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

Fake


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2009)

Das glaube ich nicht, im Hintergrund sieht man ein Treppengeländer,also ne Treppe, ich würde sagen er nimmt das als Rampe


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

nein Fake  man kann mit Fullys nicht springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (29. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nein Fake  man kann mit Fullys nicht springen



Und mit blauen sowieso nich!

Tststs, neenee. Der rainer is einfach 'n geschickter Photoshopper, und die Videos sind eh Computeranimationen.

Die Schlinge zieht sich zu.

Mach nur so weiter @rainer , irgendwann wirst du doch überführt.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. April 2009)

ich komm auf dem foto gesehn von links, fahr ne kurve bis zur mauerkante aus und zieh  während mein hinterrad an die kante knallt und nach oben bounced stark nach rechts um auf dem trail zu landen.
also eigentlich wollt ich auf der betonmauer fahren und einfach ins flat droppen. hatte aber frau und kind dabei und durft heut nich.
mein gott schaut das blaue helius geil aus! 
noch eins von der kinderwagenschiebtour heute:


----------



## abbath (30. April 2009)

*omfg*


----------



## machero (30. April 2009)

wie jezz 
fährst du auf dem geländer oder bist du von der brücke gedropt? :>


----------



## Harvester (30. April 2009)

Er fährt das Brückenteil runter.


----------



## LeichteGranate (30. April 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Er fährt das Brückenteil runter.



Sieht man schön man Schatten.


----------



## trek 6500 (30. April 2009)

...ohne worte, so geil .....wünschte , auch so ´ne bike beherrschung zu haben ... seufz ...


----------



## dadsi (30. April 2009)

Was mich da wirklich wahnsinnig macht:
dass der Rainer ein aberwitziger bunnyhopper ist, hat er ja mit vielen pics und videos bewiesen, aber, wie schafft er es, dass der Selbstauslöser der Camera weiß in genau welcher microsekunde der Rainer an genau der Stelle sein wird, die sein bike ins beste Licht rückt und den Betracher mit optischen Vewirrspielchen vom wesentlichen abzulenken versucht, nämlich von genau diesen Fahrkünsten

Oder ist das Kunst


----------



## c_w (1. Mai 2009)

Hat er irgendwo behauptet, dass die Bilder mit Selbstauslöser entstanden sind?
Da darfst du die Stuntzi Threads bewundern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

..denke auch eher , dass da ein freundlicher knipser zugange ist !!!!  (der´s voll drauf hat , meiner meinung nach ...)


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Mai 2009)

ich richt das fotogear zeugs hin und meistens löst meine freundin aus. oder ein freund, oder irgendein kind 

hier aber hab ich nix mit fotozeug am hut. war mit colin a kleine vormittagstour fahren, stell hier mal auch seine fotos rein:


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2009)

Niemals!


----------



## BOSTAD (1. Mai 2009)

Foto der Woche!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Foto der Woche!!



... des Monats würde ich sagen!!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Mai 2009)

heute zum ersten mal mit der schmidt unterwegs. ich hab zwar einen kleinen präzisionsverlust im antrieb aber dafür ists im gelände der hammer. einfach irgendwann schalten, im stehn, im rollen im reintreten whatever, und den richtigen gang für den nächsten antritt parat haben. hammer!
overdrive hat zwar spürbar effizienzverlust (bis auf wiegetritt nehm ich ihn eh aber nur bergab her) und leicht ist sie auch nicht aber bis jetzt bin ich begeistert.
ich hatte heut fast schon ein schlechtes gewissen mit dem rad weil es so krass geil ist gegenüber normalen rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (1. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> .... ich hab zwar einen kleinen präzisionsverlust im antrieb aber dafür ists im gelände der hammer.




Was meinst du mit Präzisionsverlust im Antrieb?? ... etwa Spiel? 

Ist die Oberhammerschmidt also empfehlenswert?


----------



## dadsi (1. Mai 2009)

Heute Morgen im Wald in Süddeutschland 

Voll die action

1. die line für die guten kommt von oben rechts -> Steinkante....

2. der chickenway kommt von links oben

3. wenn das zu Fuss nicht klappt, nehmen wir immer die nicolai-Abstiegshilfe für Senioren


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab hinten die chris king und die ist 72 fach verzahnt. beim 32er kettenblatt vorne und guter spannung durch das schaltwerk im niedrigen gang ist die übertragung quasi spielfrei. mit kleineren ritzel nimmt das etwas ab und ich hab das gefühl das im overdrive auch ein bisschen mehr ist. allerdings nichts was man mit einer normalen nabe bemerken würde weil die eh spiel hat. was im normalen betrieb auch nicht so störend ist aber wenn man mal die king hatte, kann man nicht mehr zurück. antrieb ist bei angetretenen drops arg sicherheitsrelevant, ich vertrau keiner anderen nabe.
zur hammerschmidt kann ich nur einen ersten eindruck liefern. ein tag getestet!


----------



## checkb (1. Mai 2009)

@dadsi

Es reicht nicht immer für eine Heldentat.  






Ü40 rockt, checkb


----------



## dadsi (1. Mai 2009)

Mann checkb, extrem lässiger style, 
ich glaube beim dhbikeweitwurf bist wohl der Bessere

recht hosch Ü40rulz extra


----------



## checkb (1. Mai 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Mann checkb, extrem lässiger style,
> ich glaube beim dhbikeweitwurf bist wohl der Bessere
> 
> recht hosch Ü40rulz extra



Irgendwie muss man ja auffallen, wenn man nicht fahren kann. 






Wie machen diese jungschen Wichs...dass nur??????????????????

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Mai 2009)

tja, man kann bei nicolai halt noch gefahrlos wegschmeissen ohne das die anna maria einem was übel nimmt! während sich die fahrer diverser anderer räder schützend unter den rahmen werfen müssen

ich kann die überleitung herstellen mit einem video:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4432277"]fotofoto on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bannockburn (1. Mai 2009)

Couple more, rider is 525Rainer....


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2009)

ist das geil...alter, du bisch so ferddisch


----------



## dadsi (1. Mai 2009)

@checkb:

mach dir nix draus, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser Bei uns muss ich zum knipsen ja immer voraus fahren, bis die dann ankommen, habe ich meist schon einen Riegel verspeist, die Kamera ausgepackt, den Dreifuss positioniert, das Licht ausgemessen und diverse Dehnübungen gemacht. Un dann kommt sowas dabei raus:





Als Universaldilletant bewundere ich diese lässig, coolen Könner auch, ich sag mir allerdings auch, das  ich das alles auch fahre, wenn ich die 5 vorm Komma habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

...geilstes wetter heute !!!! )))


----------



## Stagediver (2. Mai 2009)

Auch mit lehmverklebten Reifen gehts...


----------



## obim (2. Mai 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> wenn ich die 5 vorm Komma habe



versteh ich nicht


----------



## checkb (2. Mai 2009)

@Dadsi

Ein paar geile Sachen kriegen wir Silberrücken ja auch auf die Reihe. 






checkb


----------



## c_w (2. Mai 2009)

Lol, die Touris (?) in Rainers Video sind der Hammer ^^


----------



## rotzifotzi (2. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich richt das fotogear zeugs hin und meistens löst meine freundin aus. oder ein freund, oder irgendein kind
> 
> hier aber hab ich nix mit fotozeug am hut. war mit colin a kleine vormittagstour fahren, stell hier mal auch seine fotos rein:



IRRE!!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Mai 2009)

video ist als analyse gedacht und eher langweilig. auf jedenfall wars mal ein guter hammerschmidt stabilitätstest. die bodenfreiheit ist genauso gross wie bei meinem alten trialbike! hammergeil.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4461930"]euro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## checkb (4. Mai 2009)

Rainer,

danke für den Test.  Wie sieht das Ganze bei Steinkontakt aus? Kannste mal testen? 

checkb


----------



## sluette (4. Mai 2009)

ich fahre die hammerschmidt ja nun seit ca. 3 monaten und hatte schon diverse einschläge damit, allerdings nur mit holz beim "überm-baum-rutschen". bisher hat sie alles klaglos weg gesteckt. 
bin mal gespannt wie sie das lago we in 14 tagen überstehen wird, da könnte ich mir den einen oder anderen steinkontakt vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (4. Mai 2009)

So wie die Kurbeln an Rainers altem Bike aussahen, wird er wohl bald genug Erfahrungswerte mit Steinkontakten gesammelt haben!


----------



## checkb (4. Mai 2009)

Die Berliner wieder...





*Uff dem FR: JayPKay* 

checkb


----------



## JayPKay (4. Mai 2009)

^^Geiles Bild!

(der Rider heißt natürlich Jay*P*Kay)


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Mai 2009)

mittendrin! geiles bild! aber brauchts zwei finger für die avid mit den dicken scheiben? ich wollt mir evtl. die elixier kaufen...


----------



## JayPKay (4. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mittendrin! geiles bild! *aber brauchts zwei finger für die avid mit den dicken scheiben*? ich wollt mir evtl. die elixier kaufen...



Wundert mich auch, wenn ich das seh. Dachte selber ick hab immer nur ein Fingerchen dran, aber scheinbar doch nich.


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2009)

Genug gelabbert, is jo än Aktion/Bilder Fred 









Mit dem AM geht fast alles 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich richt das fotogear zeugs hin und meistens löst meine freundin aus. oder ein freund, oder irgendein kind
> 
> hier aber hab ich nix mit fotozeug am hut. war mit colin a kleine vormittagstour fahren, stell hier mal auch seine fotos rein:



Hammer


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

sehr geil gürü! rainer sowieso!

hast du schon probleme mit dem raw (flecken, etc.)?


----------



## checkb (4. Mai 2009)

@Guru

Find ick dufte. 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hast du schon probleme mit dem raw (flecken, etc.)?



Bis jetzt nicht wirklich, die Stellen an denen es zu sehen war habe ich es einfach weg poliert und die Oberfäche versiegelt, gut ist´s.


----------



## haha (4. Mai 2009)

jaja, guru, zu mir sagste noch, du nimmst dein AM nicht hart ran..
sehr fette bilder auf dieser seite, meister 525 topt aber mal wieder alles..


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

mit was versiegelst du den rahmen? mit so einem motorrad-zeug? wie lange hält das?


----------



## Stagediver (6. Mai 2009)

War mal wieder das dicke Ding ausführen...


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Mai 2009)

@guru das AM hat doch keine Bikeparkzulassung? ist trotzdem kein Problem?


----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Nicolai... ich behaupte mal, die meisten Nicolais OHNE Bikeparkzulassung vertragen mehr als die meisten Bikes, die da sonst unterwegs sind ^^
Ich würd' mit meinem Helius CC auch ohne bedenken in' Bikepark... klar, das ist kein Rad für nen 4 m Drop, aber sonst, was solls? Man muss halt eben nur bedenken, dass es kein Downhiller zum alles wegbügeln ist, sondern etwas andere Fahrtechnik gefragt ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Mai 2009)

das a und o ist die komponentenwahl. die rahmen machen vieles mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (6. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mittendrin! geiles bild! aber brauchts zwei finger für die avid mit den dicken scheiben? ich wollt mir evtl. die elixier kaufen...



nö...braucht nur einen finger bei der elixir cr mit großer scheibe. habe die an meinem neuen helius fr montiert und bin bei meinen 96-97 kg komplettgewicht echt angetan. 
die letzten jahre immer nur oro`s gefahren ...aber da hat avid jetzt was feines


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @guru das AM hat doch keine Bikeparkzulassung? ist trotzdem kein Problem?




Das hängt nach meiner Meinung von der Definition ab, ich kann in den Bike Park gehen /fahren und treffe da super saubere Spünge an, dann kann ich bestimmt nen 3,87345m Drop machen, wenn die Landung stimmt.

Wenn ich aber ne Tour fahre und denke ich muss einen 1,5m Drop ins Flatt
machen,ist das für mich was andereres, weil das schädigt das Material mehr als wenn ich im Park unterwegs bin.

Da ich ja mein Rad liebe sehe ich zu das ich nichts mache was ihm weh tut 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## timtim (6. Mai 2009)

gruß vom monte brione..............





der  tim²


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4519048"]threestone on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Mai 2009)

Rainer hat wieder Gummibärensaft gefrühstückt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Mai 2009)

schönes video, ich finde es eine gelungene Kombi von dir, aus Singletrail und Trial, nicht in dem video aber auf den Fotos


----------



## DJT (7. Mai 2009)

Wieder mal Respekt an Rainer 
Den ersten Trick würd ich evtl. auch noch hinbekommen


----------



## Springhecht (7. Mai 2009)

Echt erste Sahne Rainer


----------



## Elfriede (7. Mai 2009)

Bei dem ersten Abschmierer war ich mir anfangs nicht sicher, ob er nicht gewollt war. Sah einfach zu perfekt aus um Zufall zu sein. 

Beim dritten Abschmierer (Minute 02:16) konnte ich dann am Uuuä - ä - ä erkennen, dass es definitiv nicht beabsichtigt war. Die Szene war aber echt so geil, dass ich mir ein  und  nicht verkneifen konnte. 

Absolut genial deine Videos!

Wäre noch ganz nett gewesen, wenn die Musik noch ein paar Sekunden weitergelaufen wäre, nachdem du in Folge des Sturzes das Bild verlassen hast. Hätte dann gewirkt, als ob der DJ seinen Schock (bezüglich deines Sturzes) überwunden hätte und weiter spielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (7. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> threestone on Vimeo



_Wie_ gut seid ihr denn?!

Das neue Video ist mal wieder end-large! Manche eurer Aktionen sind schon ohne Bike schwer genug


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2009)

End-large, mega-tighte und fett nice Action, gell Rainer !


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Mai 2009)

der erste abstieg war nicht beabtsichtigt. war auch der erste tag wo der backward nosemanual ansatzweise mal geklappt hat. überschreitet man den todpunkt nach vorn (desto länger die gabel, desto flacher der lenkwinkel, desto steiler muss der endo sein), gibts kein zurück mehr und man lässt das radl nach hinten durchknallen. zum glück hab ich kein coladosenrad! ein echter angstmove und bremshebelkiller aber irgendwie geil.


----------



## softbiker (7. Mai 2009)

Ich wär dafür dass wir uns mal zusammen auf ein Bierchen zum Rainer ins Wohnzimmer quetschen und uns ne Fahrtechnikschulung anhören.

Das ist ja direkt ernidrigend wie man hier täglich mit solchen vidz deklassiert wird


----------



## checkb (7. Mai 2009)

Haste dir wehgetan...

Geiles Teil. 

checkb


----------



## zuspät (7. Mai 2009)

@rainerwir sind nicht würdig, wir sind nicht würdig

verdammt meine 55eta is heut gekommen und die hat gar kein ventil zum aufpumpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (7. Mai 2009)

Wieso kann ich da nichts auf dem Vimeo sehen. Nur das Standbild und wenn ich auf Play drücke ist alles schwarz? Kann mir mal da jemand helfen. Youtube kann ich sehen. Technik ist nur toll wenn sie auch funktioniert. Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## checkb (7. Mai 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> @rainerwir sind nicht würdig, wir sind nicht würdig
> 
> verdammt meine 55eta is heut gekommen und die hat gar kein ventil zum aufpumpen



Einfach mal den ETA Knopf ( rechts ) nach oben abziehen und schon bist Du am Ziel. 

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2009)

das leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das leben kann so einfach sein.



Hamma


----------



## zuspät (8. Mai 2009)

danke, war scho total huschig der adapter war dabei nur kein ventil
aber auf euch is halt verlass

bin dann mal am schrauben...


----------



## Mobbel (9. Mai 2009)

YEAH rainer. mega geiles Video! 
wie du mit dem Helius abgehst ist echt der Wahnsinn!


----------



## dominikmai (9. Mai 2009)

Ein kleines Bildchien bei uns an der ehemaligen Burg Frankenstein


----------



## hankpank (9. Mai 2009)

verdammt gute fotos


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

@dominik,
sau geile Bilder, schade das du sie nicht größer reinstellst  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Mai 2009)

das anlieger foto ist eins der ganz guten unter den vielen dies von der perspektive gibt!

heute auf tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

Booowwwwwaaaahhhhhh


----------



## TimAnyd (10. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiles Foto!


----------



## mikeymark (10. Mai 2009)

Ist jetzt keine große action, aber ich setz das Bild trotzdem rein.


----------



## haha (10. Mai 2009)

oh mann, und ich hock bei dem geilen wetter seit freitag mit hexenschuss vor meiner blöden daddlkiste..


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

tröste dich, ich bin bis nächstes jahr nicht in der lage.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> tröste dich, ich bin bis nächstes jahr nicht in der lage.



man das ist echt hart ... 
habe gerade deinen Aufbauthread durchgelesen, auch von mir die besten Genessungswünsche!!!!

P.S. mein AM-Aufbau wird so ziemlich identisch wie deiner!


..... jetzt aber wieder weiter mit Bilders 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

danke! poste doch in meinem fred mal deine teileliste und andere details wie farbe etc...


----------



## TimAnyd (10. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> oh mann, und ich hock bei dem geilen wetter seit freitag mit hexenschuss vor meiner blöden daddlkiste..



Mein Bike ist auch erst näcjstes Jahr fertig


----------



## der Digge (10. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ist jetzt keine große action, aber ich setz das Bild trotzdem rein.



Ach dat passt doch, nur am Bild is noch einiges raus zu holen 



haha schrieb:


> oh mann, und ich hock bei dem geilen wetter seit freitag mit hexenschuss vor meiner blöden daddlkiste..



Ich kann nach nem halben Jahr endlich wieder ein bisschen rollen und hab mich beim Auto packen erstmal verhoben, so ist das Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (10. Mai 2009)

@der Digge
Danke! 
"Am Bild rausholen" meinst du damit die Quali, Perspektive oder die Bearbeitung.
Ich hab davon Null Ahnung!


----------



## checkb (10. Mai 2009)

Die Berliner Nicolista waren mal wieder Radwandern...





*TimTim rockt das Monster.*

mehr hier...klick.

checkb


----------



## der Digge (10. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @der Digge
> Danke!
> "Am Bild rausholen" meinst du damit die Quali, Perspektive oder die Bearbeitung.
> Ich hab davon Null Ahnung!



Perspektive is schon ok, wenn die Knipse es zulässt ein bisschen mit ziehen das der Fahrer scharf ist für alles weitere muss dann externer Blitz her damit kann man auch mit etwas Geschick aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> oh mann, und ich hock bei dem geilen wetter seit freitag mit hexenschuss vor meiner blöden daddlkiste..



Dann wünsche ich dir jetzt ne schöne Woche 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## xRemcox (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2009)

Da habe ich auch noch etwas... da mein Helius AM ja keine Bikepark-Zulassung hat  muß ich halt anderweitig spielen gehen...


...bergauf




...und auch bergab




...und nochmal bergab




...und über Stock und Stein 








Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (11. Mai 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Cheers
> 
> der D



Von dort aus direkt auf den Zug a lá John Wayne...

schöne Bilder..


----------



## WODAN (11. Mai 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch noch etwas... da mein Helius AM ja keine Bikepark-Zulassung hat  muß ich halt anderweitig spielen gehen...
> 
> 
> #+#+#+#
> ...



Sehr schön, sieht irgendwie nach Harz aus oder täusche ich mich? MfG


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

xRemcox schrieb:


>



colours in the mix!


----------



## flyingscot (11. Mai 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sieht irgendwie nach Harz aus oder täusche ich mich? MfG



Wenn ich mal raten darf: Die ersten beiden könnten am Oderteich sein, 3. Bild ist die Tante Ju und 4. Goetheweg...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2009)

(DJT hat das Foto gemacht...)


----------



## Freerider85 (11. Mai 2009)

601er?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2009)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> 601er?



Jop. Kommt einem viel weniger schwer vor wenn man erstmal alles gefahren ist...


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Mai 2009)

Und ich dachte, es sei der Dosso dei Roveri. Liegt auch da in der Ecke, aber zahmer als der 601.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2009)

@WODAN und flyingscot

Ja, ist tatsächlich der Harz. Der Schotte  lag mit seinen Tipps ganz richtig... waren drei Tage in meiner Heimat und haben die alten und auch ein paar (für mich) neue Trails beritten. Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2009)

alles gardasee?


----------



## monsterchen (12. Mai 2009)

Urlaub kann so schön sein.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> alles gardasee?




Das erste ist bei Bozen, der Rest am Gardasee.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall genau die gegend für das die radl gebaut werden. ich liebe die 601! sehr geile fotos! hoffentlich komm ich da dieses jahr auch noch mal dazu sie abzufahren! aber wo ist die schräge?

wenn man von der 601 rauskommt kommt man übrigends an der villa gloria vorbei und kann wenn man noch power hat gleich den treppentrail mitdranhängen: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSYi7wWkbWY"]YouTube - von der villa gloria zum see[/ame]


----------



## flyingscot (12. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> aber wo ist die schräge?



Monte Brione, wenn ich nicht irre... da sind diverse Bunkeranlagen drauf.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Mai 2009)

@chickenway-user 
Coole Fotos !
wie siehts denn im Moment auf den Firmian Trails aus ? 
haben die Locals was gebastelt, oder ist immer noch alles kaputt ?

Gruss Karsten


----------



## specnic (12. Mai 2009)

hey ho dudes, die bilder vom gardasee sind der hammer!!
lago 4 ever!!
fahre nächste woche auch für 10 tage hin!!


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

Die Treppen haben wir natürlich mitgenommen. Die Schräge ist am Monte Brione, richtig. Oben auf dem Bunker. 

Bis auf den Holz-Wallride-Anlieger-was-auch-immer ist in Firmian grad alles ganz, was ich gesehen hab. 

Achja, das Helius gehört eigentlich ja schon auf 601er etc., aber sowas geht auch:




(Das ist nach der Ronda Extrema beim Riva Bike Marathon (105km, 3651hm). Und ich bin nichtmal letzter geworden... Aber fast. Da wär mir so nen schönes Argon mit 5 Kilo weniger recht gewesen...)


----------



## mtboma (12. Mai 2009)

Wie lange warste denn unterwegs? Oder wolltest du Gewinnen?
Ich finde es einfach toll das du fast alles mit deinem Helius fährst. Warum nicht einfach einen zweiten Laufradsatz der leichter getrimmt ist für solche Spezial-Einsätze.

Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Wie lange warste denn unterwegs? Oder wolltest du Gewinnen?
> Ich finde es einfach toll das du fast alles mit deinem Helius fährst. Warum nicht einfach einen zweiten Laufradsatz der leichter getrimmt ist für solche Spezial-Einsätze.
> 
> Kim



Es ist ja nicht nur der Laufradsatz. Der Bock ist insgesamt eher schwer... Zumindest ein leichter Dämpfer müsste auch sein. (Und die Laufräder sind eigentlich schon eines der Teile wo ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel leichter geht). Aber selbst wenn ich das hätte, hätte ich das nicht dabei gehabt. Wir haben am Tag vorher beim Frühstück in Finale beschlossen mal eben schnell zum Gardasee zu fahren und das Rennen mitzumachen. Waren dann rechtzeitig zur Pasta-Party da...
8:12 war dann meine Zeit. 

(Und eigentlich fahr ich ja alles mit meinem Singlespeeder. Das Helius kommt ja fast nur im Ausland zum Einsatz...)


----------



## Harvester (12. Mai 2009)

auch mal ein nettes/interessantes Foto. Aber das Kreuz stört doch ein wenig


----------



## timtim (12. Mai 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Monte Brione, wenn ich nicht irre... da sind diverse Bunkeranlagen drauf.



hier mal selbe stelle ,anderer fahrer (übt noch  )
achte auf die zuschauer........


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (12. Mai 2009)

Und ich dachte jetzt, die interessanten Trails (samt Bunkerkante) am Brione wären gesperrt worden?
Naja, ich war ja auch 2003 das letzte mal dort.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

Beim Bild von Timtin sollte man vor allem vor Augen haben, wie es drei Meter weiter rechts auf dem Bild aussieht. Für die, die den Brione mit dem Bunker nicht kennen: Da geht es nahezu senkrecht runter...


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2009)

team t-mobile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (13. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> team t-mobile?



Hast Du kein Magenta? 





Auf der Magentaspitze in 3015m hoch über dem Jamtal.

Bericht...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2009)

Super Location, tolle Räder !
Über die Epo-Trikots sag ich jetzt nix...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2009)

das ist doch gerade der witz dran! und kompostman wieder vorne weg.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Mai 2009)

girls just wanna have fun... schöner bericht checkb. ich will auch unbedingt mal auf an 3000ender. bis auf zeit, hätt ich schon alles an vorraussetzungen beinander.


----------



## User85319 (14. Mai 2009)

Wow, sowas ist für mich wahres Mountainbiking.


----------



## checkb (14. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wow, sowas ist für mich wahres Mountainbiking.



Es gibt viele Facetten, schau dir Rainer oder die Downhiller an. Für mich sind die hohen Berge der Traum. 

Für mich eins der Traumbilder aus 2008. Da es sich um ein Foto von Nicolista JPK handelt, sollte das Bild hier rein passen. 





Foto: JPK AlpinAdler2008

checkb


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (14. Mai 2009)

Bei so nem gelände kann ich leider noch nicht mithalten 
Vom Sonntag aus Winterberg!



Foto:Lipmo51


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2009)

Gehts?





Nein!





Doch!





Es geht.





(Allerdings nur mit Fußunterstützung im oberen Bereich - da waren einfach zu viel feuchte Wurzeln...)


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## Stagediver (18. Mai 2009)

Am Wochenende wurden die bayerischen DH-Meisterschaften ausgetragen. 
Hab mich da mal unters Fahrerfeld gemischt. Was für ein Spaß

Das erste Bild ist vom Training am Samstag. Ich war sturzbedingt paniert wie ein Schnitzel *lach*
Die anderen beiden sind vom Finale am Sonntag...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder, jetzt interessiert natürlich noch Dein Abschneiden!


----------



## c_w (18. Mai 2009)

Benderstyle :-D


----------



## Stagediver (18. Mai 2009)

@timbowjoketown
Dankeschön 
Bin bei den Hobby-Männern auf Platz 34 von 65 gekommen.
Denke das geht fürs erste Rennen schon in Ordnung

@c_w
Denk ich mir auch manchmal Allerdings hab ich das Hinterrad vor der Landung noch nach oben gezogen. Sonst wirds am Ende noch ne Bender-Landung

Grüsse


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Mai 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @timbowjoketown
> Dankeschön
> Bin bei den Hobby-Männern auf Platz 34 von 65 gekommen.
> Denke das geht fürs erste Rennen schon in Ordnung



Na auf jeden Fall


----------



## << Treki (18. Mai 2009)

Nicht so krasse action, aber diese Jahr nicht gleich wieder zum Saison- Start maulen


----------



## dadsi (18. Mai 2009)

DH in Heubach am WE beim biketherock

war ne geile action, aber wenig pics...

und da waren ganz viele super Fahrer, also ausser Spaß nix gewesen 









War echt ein witziger Tag mit viel Schlamm, so dass DH eben schwer wird für so alte Ü40DHler ...

cu next year


----------



## T.I.M. (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## 525Rainer (24. Mai 2009)

momentan komm ich echt nicht zum fahrn. kurze tank und rast fahrerei.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4802665"]autobahn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mikeymark (24. Mai 2009)

Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. Mai 2009)

hab mal die beiden zusammengeschnitten. camposition ist a bissl unübersichtlich. hab spontan das stativ mit cam an den brust und bauchgurt geschnallt und dahoam gemerkt dass es nicht so ideal war.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4816830"]trail and rest on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Mai 2009)

cooles shirt, gewohnt coole action. und  tolle musik. hast du titel und interpreten? gerne auch per pm.


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Mai 2009)

@Rainer schmeiß das rad nicht so auf den asphalt 
colles video


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2009)

@rainer : ...geil !! man hat immer den eindruck , dein himmelblaues und du , ihr seid mit´nander verwachsen !!!


----------



## Mobbel (26. Mai 2009)

Leider auf dem Bild nicht gestanden, aber in meinem Final Run gestanden und damit auf den 7. Platz geschossen.


----------



## Mauricio (26. Mai 2009)

übel alter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (26. Mai 2009)

Dickes Ding, aber wat bisse eigentlich Amateure gefahren? passt ja bei deiner Sponsorenliste irgendwie nich mehr so ganz ...


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2009)

Verdammt krasse Action, Mobbel.

Ich hätte dir als Vater den Arsch versohlt.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Mai 2009)

ich glaub der hat das bild gemacht.


----------



## softbiker (26. Mai 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass dir einer inner Krone fehlt. Daher führe ich das auf deinen jugendlichen Leichtsinn zurück.

Ich würde mich nicht mal oben an die Kante stellen und der Jung rauscht da einfach rübber 

Respekt.


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2009)

Habe das Bild und den Steckbrief vom Moritz eben meiner Frau gezeigt, sie sagte nur: junger Piepel halt. 

Was macht der Junge mit 18? 

checkb


----------



## chridsche (26. Mai 2009)

"Ich hätte dir als Vater den Arsch versohlt. "
...zzgl. 1 Woche Hausarrest pro gefallenem Meter


...Hab leider nur die ersten 3meter sehen können...Huut ab!


----------



## mikeymark (26. Mai 2009)

Früher hab ich immer gedacht, wenn ich mich verletzte ist doch ok. Dann brauch ich in der Schule, je nach Verletzung, nicht mitschreiben, oder bleibe ganz zu Hause. So ist das als Kind, oder in jungen Jahren. 
Heute als Erwachsener denke ich immer, wenn ich für längere Zeit ausfalle, werde ich entlassen. 

p.s. schon mehr als einmal passiert!


----------



## Mobbel (26. Mai 2009)

hat für mich dieses jahr nicht so viel sinn gemacht, pro mitzufahren...
weitergekommen wäre ich eh nicht, da bleib ich lieber noch das letzte mal in amateur 
nächstes jahr pro class! und mit fullface und mehr protektoren werd ich mir den drop wieder geben 
danke jungs


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

Du hässte den ja wenigstens mal dreiern können  nee nur Spass wenn man Dich das so in "echt" sieht und sich dann klar mach wo Du Dich so runter und rüber lässt, alte Schaisse  und einen schönen Gruß an Deinen Papi das ist auch ein ganz netter


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Mai 2009)

ich hätts selbst in meiner jugend nicht gemacht. respekt für die angstüberwindung. 
ich hoffe das foto gibts auch in gross.
ich hätts jetzt meiner tochter auch nicht erlaubt. bevor die 7,20m runterspringen darf muss sie vorher an 720er aus maximal 1m können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2009)

Lange Zeit habe ich Euch verschont, aber nun gibt es auch mal wieder ein paar DH-Action-Bilder. Geisskopf, letztes Wochenende. Schee war's! 

























Cheers

der D


@mobbel: RESPEKT!


----------



## peakmeep (26. Mai 2009)

Mobbel krasse Sache, da geht selbst mir alten harten 16 jährigen der Arsch auf Grundeis
Aber übertreibs ned die besten Sachen im Leben kommen noch


----------



## tokessa (27. Mai 2009)

Gut gesprochen, auch von mir nochmal respekt Mobbel, aber ich kann deinen vater verstehen


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4934364"]verblockter trail on Vimeo[/ame]
bei hd on geht bei mir leider kein ton.


----------



## MrFaker (1. Juni 2009)

mobbel verdammt fetter hüpfer 

zum glück bin ich nicht höhenfrei, da fällt sowas schon mal raus 

lg chris


----------



## abbath (1. Juni 2009)

@Rainer Du bist schon sicher, dass Du nicht irgendwo 'ne Bergziege im Stammbaum hast? 

Wie immer beeindruckend!


----------



## José94 (1. Juni 2009)

Coole Sach  am dreitannenriegel oder ? wüsste noch paar solche spots in der gegend :d


----------



## zuspät (1. Juni 2009)

aber pass auf den tisch auf, der wackelt scho so verdächtig


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2009)

Gestern in Beerfelden.









Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (1. Juni 2009)

Ebenfalls gestern in Beerfelden. Danke Linda


----------



## mikeymark (1. Juni 2009)

Ihr macht alle super Bilder, habt ihr immer einen Fotografen dabei?


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2009)

Echt geile Filmchen die hier immer wieder zu sehen sind und die Bilder von anderen Usern sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juni 2009)

@guru : ...deine freundin macht aber auch echt geile bilder !!!! tp !!! sieht so aus , als hättet ihr viel spass gehabt !! ))) lg , k.


----------



## der Digge (1. Juni 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @guru : ...deine freundin macht aber auch echt geile bilder !!!! tp !!! sieht so aus , als hättet ihr viel spass gehabt !! ))) lg , k.



da sagste was 

lange nicht so gutes Bild, aber nach über nem halben Jahr Zwangspause freut man sich über alles


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ihr macht alle super Bilder, habt ihr immer einen Fotografen dabei?



Gestern hatten wir sogar die deluxe Version, es waren 3 Fotografen dabei  bin echt mal bespannt auf die Bilder der anderen Beiden 

@der Digge,
war der Unbekannte Tote nicht dabei? Sehr geile Äktschen 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (1. Juni 2009)

der war in dem anderen leeren Bikepark 30km weiter  aber da sich mein Handgelenk eignetlich nur noch über die Bremswellen beschwert hat, werd ich wohl demnächst auch mal wieder mit'm Daniel losziehen zum Bilder machen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juni 2009)

geile Bilder hat ihr da gemacht  ich war heute in Willingen ich hatte da noch nee Rechnung offen 

Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden David? aua Handgelenk und jetzt erstmal den Knipser machen?


----------



## der Digge (2. Juni 2009)

Ne hast falsch verstanden, du sollst knipsen  

Die Drops etc. bin ich alle gut runter gekommen nur die Bremswellen im Auslauf machen mir teilweise noch zu schaffen. Klemm mich aber auch gerne zwischendurch mal hinter die Knipskiste


----------



## tokessa (2. Juni 2009)

Das nächste WE kommt bestimmt. Jetzt werden erstmal die rechnungen in wibe bezahlt


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2009)

..leck mich am arsch , wie geil !!!!!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2009)

LoL wie er schön in die Cam schaut


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2009)

Kamera gucken kann ich auch


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Juni 2009)

letzten sonntag in winterberg, endlich mal das speed gap geknackt...


----------



## Dittmosher (7. Juni 2009)

mein neues geiles nicolai shirt fliegt in leipzig knauthain:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2009)

Schöen Pics !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juni 2009)

ein bisschen TV Werbung für Nicolai beim Ochsenkopf:

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/videos/0_1428_1640/details_81.htm


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2009)

ich wees jetzt net ob ich des Bild schoma gepostet hab, awa´s Frauche hod´s noch ä mol gepimmt


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juni 2009)

...ne, haste glaub´ich noch net gezeigt ... super bild !! hab dich in willingen am nicolai stand vermisst !!! lg , kati


----------



## xRemcox (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## checkb (15. Juni 2009)

Ick habe mal schnell ein Bild gepinselt.   





*Airtime: TimTim / Picasso ( CS4 ): checkb / Location: Zugspitzarena*

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5157326"]parklines on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

sehr geil Rainer!


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

Klasse Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (15. Juni 2009)

kainer wie rainer!!

Chapeau


----------



## c_w (15. Juni 2009)

Sehr sehr geil


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juni 2009)

Rainer, ich hab das teilweise vom Lift aus verfolgt ...

Schade das wir uns doch nie irgendwie auf der Strecke begegnet sind obwohl ich auch mal länger unten an der Dirtline, Drops usw. war...

Tolles Video!


----------



## haha (15. Juni 2009)

gschmeidig wie ne katz. sehr geile art, den downhill zu fahren. schöne 3er auch noch.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

und checkb sein Bild geht wieder unter...

ich finds geil, weil ich in den folgenden Tagen gesehen hab, was TimTim alles in den Trail gezaubert hat.

unter anderem das hier:


----------



## der Digge (15. Juni 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> und checkb sein Bild geht wieder unter..



Das einzige was da helfen könnte, is wenn man was neues posten will den beiden Rainers (525 und guru39 anm. d. Red.) kurz vorher die Internetleitung zu kappen bzw. wahnsinns Bild und Video von den beiden mal wieder 

Deinem Fotomensch is aber auch 'n schicker Mitzieher gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Das einzige was da helfen könnte, is wenn man was neues posten will den beiden Rainers (525 und guru39 anm. d. Red.) kurz vorher die Internetleitung zu kappen bzw. wahnsinns Bild und Video von den beiden mal wieder
> 
> Deinem Fotomensch is aber auch 'n schicker Mitzieher gelungen



mein Fotomensch war ich
der Mitzieher war eher ein Versehen, als Können
der Fahrer ist TimTim, wie auch auf checkb sein Bild


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> und checkb sein Bild geht wieder unter...
> 
> ich finds geil, weil ich in den folgenden Tagen gesehen hab, was TimTim alles in den Trail gezaubert hat.
> 
> unter anderem das hier:



Hammer


----------



## checkb (15. Juni 2009)

Es ist kein Bild sondern ein Gemälde.  

OK, da hier keiner was vom malen versteht. 





TimTim im Porntrail.

checkb


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

boah Ingo

das bisher geilste Bild aus Bozen.

durch die Staubwolke unglaublich dynamisch bei trotzdem guter schärfe...

TimTim entpuppt sich zu meinem Lieblingsfahrer ;-)


----------



## Sunman04 (15. Juni 2009)

Super Bilder!!!


----------



## timtim (15. Juni 2009)

@guter und @checkb , is n mit euch los ? 
vielen dank mal für die blumen....................
jerne mal wieder

und alex , sag nicht das dir jedesmal was passiert wenn du hinter mir fährst ,ja ?

gute besserung
gruß tim²


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

naja, hinter Thory wars au net besser, als er mich gefällt hat ;-)

ich bin ja nicht vom Rad gestürzt, sondern vom Fels.

War sozusagen ein Wanderunfall ;-)

und deine Bilder waren halt echt scharf...


----------



## checkb (15. Juni 2009)

> und deine Bilder waren halt echt scharf...



Wieso waren?





Er lebt noch...

checkb


----------



## timtim (15. Juni 2009)

okay ,hier noch mein neuester trick: onefood-handonthesaddle


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

ok, ich versuch mich grammatikalisch zu erklären:

äh

ein Bild ist doch die Fixierung eines abgelaufenen Vorgangs.

und somit Vergangenheit...

äh, naja, ok?


@Timtim:
Sei ehrlich, du wolltest doch einen superman seatgrab wie beim MX machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (15. Juni 2009)

Völlig neue Technik, die muss ich am T-berg ausprobieren.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juni 2009)

so wie ich das sehe versuchen die zwei probanden das fahrrad vor dem aufprall auf den fels mit ihren körpern zu schützen.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

darum ja die Protektoren!

um gut unters Rad Springen zu können...


----------



## DJT (15. Juni 2009)

aso 
ich dachte jetz das ist eine Pantomime-Szene


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt schon sehr oft gesehen das die meisten die hier pics einstellen, eine Lyrik fahren. Welche Modelle der RS-Gabel fahrt ihr?
Lyrik Coil oder SoloAir, 2Step oder U-Turn?


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2009)

das absolute Gros fährt eine Lyrik coil U-Turn

Preis-Leistungs-Sieger, im letzten Herbst für 444 - 480 Euro zu haben...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Juni 2009)

Zwei Bilder vom Wheels of Speed

Ufo voll ausgelastet...




Roadgap


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

cooles bike, coole bilder!!


----------



## MaW:) (22. Juni 2009)

So ich und mein ION beim Kälbersteincup09 in Action

Beim Startsprung...



bei der Landung...



Und noch mal beim Roadgap...













War ein geiler Tag und hat mir gezeigt das meine Gabel noch Tuning brauch und ich noch mehr Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2009)

Apropos Gabel: is die überhaupt mal richtig eingefedert?


----------



## MaW:) (22. Juni 2009)

Nein die ist Knuppelhart und da ist alles offen außer die Zugstufe

Aso, bei Action hat es die Highspeeddruckstufenseite in den Kronen verschoben:kotz:


----------



## der Digge (23. Juni 2009)

Kleines Video von Heute, mit Phil DeLonge und viel Wind in Wind-erberg


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2009)

nit schlecht Digga


----------



## IIII (25. Juni 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## IIII (25. Juni 2009)

Heute in Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (25. Juni 2009)

passt


----------



## mikeymark (25. Juni 2009)

@III
sehr geile Äktschen 

@ der Digge
Klasse Vid. 

 gefällt mir!
Sauber gefahren


----------



## IIII (25. Juni 2009)

Hier noch eins, Quali könnte besser sein, das Licht aber auch^^


----------



## mikeymark (25. Juni 2009)

.......TOP!
Ich spring da nicht runter, hab zuviel Angst!


----------



## wavearound (26. Juni 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Kleines Video von Heute, mit Phil DeLonge und viel Wind in Wind-erberg



Yeah Curtis Mayfield ....I'm your pusher, geiler Song, geiler Film-

Eigentlich müsste man mal so einen Nicolaireisetag machen und n'schönes Video drehen-

Gruß

wave


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2009)

schön zu sehen das der David mit seinem zermoshten Handgelenk wieder am rocken ist


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> schön zu sehen das der David mit seinem zermoshten Handgelenk wieder am rocken ist



findich auch...
*alle achtung*


----------



## der Digge (26. Juni 2009)

Danke,

die SixSixOne Wrist Wraps wirken wahre Wunder, vorallem im Kopf glaub ich 

Arbeite noch an ein paar lines und dann wird nochmal nachgelegt


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> die SixSixOne Wrist Wraps wirken wahre Wunder, vorallem im Kopf glaub ich
> 
> Arbeite noch an ein paar lines und dann wird nochmal nachgelegt



du musst aber auch mein (hust) dein UFO-ST erwähnen...


----------



## der Digge (26. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, das hat ja den integrierten Autopiloten für die Box  
ne, geht echt gut das Rad und wenn Daniel und ich endlich Post aus England bekommen noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hat ja den integrierten Autopiloten für die Box
> ne, geht echt gut das Rad und wenn Daniel und ich endlich Post aus England bekommen noch besser



was  ist den bestellt ???
 bitte dann im ufo-thread posten.ok...


----------



## tokessa (26. Juni 2009)

Noch nicht da ? Mann mann das dauert ja ewig.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> die SixSixOne Wrist Wraps wirken wahre Wunder, vorallem im Kopf glaub ich
> 
> Arbeite noch an ein paar lines und dann wird nochmal nachgelegt



Fullface haste ja jetzt auch, wird Zeit für eine neue Fotosession


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was  ist den bestellt ???
> bitte dann im ufo-thread posten.ok...



wir haben uns Chris King Laufradsätze und zwei schöne neue Gabeln bestellt, ich WC 2010 David Fox 36 Custom Paint

und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die erstmal geheim bleiben


----------



## tokessa (26. Juni 2009)

Sonntag wird erstmal das alte material versägt, und meine neue gabel dämpfer einheit getestet


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2009)

so schauts aus, obwohl der Wetterbericht immer schlechter wird, schaun wir mal


----------



## der Digge (26. Juni 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wir haben uns Chris King Laufradsätze und zwei schöne neue Gabeln bestellt, ich WC 2010 David Fox 36 Custom Paint
> 
> und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die erstmal geheim bleiben



verdammt verraten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2009)

sorry, ich musste prollen 

BTT:

ION mit GBox II, schön leise 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yii4Wpnz5jU"]YouTube - Ausprobiert - Nicolai Ion G-Boxx ii[/ame]


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juni 2009)

Proll. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (2. Juli 2009)

Hinweg





Rückweg 



 



falsch abgebogen?! mal die Brechsandpisten verlassen


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2009)

Digga, des hat Style


----------



## mikeymark (3. Juli 2009)

Dem schließ ich mich an!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2009)

u. vollgassss.  





HomeTrail Halde Haniel in Bot/Oberhausen...


----------



## der Digge (6. Juli 2009)

Klasse Bild, wenn Chris die anderen bis heute Abend fertig hat leg ich auch nochmal Nach


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2009)

ob ich mir nicht doch ein UFO kaufen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2009)

Artur, dein Blick erinnert mich i-wie daran


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2009)

so ähnlich... 

hauptsache du fragst nicht wieder ,-ob ich "rauf" fahre.  ...


----------



## der Digge (6. Juli 2009)

UFO über'm Ruhrpott gesichtet


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2009)

schöne Unterbuxe


----------



## zuspät (7. Juli 2009)

ja mann caro-short rockt


----------



## Deleted 85622 (7. Juli 2009)

ivh würde ach bilder hochladen nur gehn sie nicht  rein-.-


----------



## rotzifotzi (8. Juli 2009)

taxindriver schrieb:


> ivh würde ach bilder hochladen nur gehn sie nicht  rein-.-



probiers mal hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142


----------



## dadsi (9. Juli 2009)

Salve zusammen,

nachdem wir lange nix in Sachen action gemacht haben jetzt was Neues frisch aus Italien:

Wie alles begann (wer schraubt auch schon einen Speizialitätensattel an ein Helius):





Konnte seine Fahrt auch ohne Sattel fortführen:





da waren wir :






und auf trails und so





und irgendwo in den Bergen





aber auch beim droppen





mussten auch mal beiks bergmännisch ausgraben nach misslungenem bunnyhop





und noch ein drop









sind natürlich auch mal gefahren






so 6m tables sind doch sehr lange für uns Anfänger





drops haben wir immer öfter probiert





UND das waren die bikes mit ohne denen gar nix gegangen wäre, haben mal wieder bewiesen: goile Schei$$e, Dank an Kalle und Mannschaft 





to be continued


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juli 2009)

Wow tolle Bilder, das letzte sieht aus wie ein Friedhof


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2009)

Wo zum Teufel wart Ihr denn da genau?

Die Fotos machen Lust dort auch mal hin zu fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (10. Juli 2009)

>



Da haste den Kopf aber voll die alle wieder runterzurocken. 

Schicke Bilder, von mir gibt's auch bald wieder was.

checkb

PS: Beriht passt doch Super in den Tourenfred.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

>




uuuuuu wird da die bremsleitung vom umlenkhebel gequetscht?


----------



## dadsi (10. Juli 2009)

uuups das sieht wirklich so aus, aber geht das denn ?
Da müsste ja noch mehr als der Sattel verbogen worden sein. Ist weder dem Fahrer, noch sonst jemand aufgefallen. Und wir sind ja fast noch 1000hm danach abgefahren....
Hoffe mal für unseren XXXL Fahrer, dass es sich um eine optische Täuschung handelt.


----------



## dadsi (10. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel wart Ihr denn da genau?
> 
> Die Fotos machen Lust dort auch mal hin zu fahren!!!



Livigno, ist echt spassig dort. Die haben einige super brutale singles in den Wald gezimmert und um den park herum genug Singletrail-Touren machbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich da auch hinwill mit meinem Helius !!!!

(Aber Urlaub leider erst ende Okt/Nov.)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Xexano (11. Juli 2009)

Der gelbe Helius-Besitzer ist ein Salvador Dali-Fan?!  

Passt doch! Kann man doch per Ebay gewinnbringend versteigern. Kategorien: Kunst und Radsport

Eine Frage zu Livigno: Raufradeln oder Gondel/Seilbahn?


----------



## dadsi (11. Juli 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Der gelbe Helius-Besitzer ist ein Salvador Dali-Fan?!
> 
> Passt doch! Kann man doch per Ebay gewinnbringend versteigern. Kategorien: Kunst und Radsport
> 
> Eine Frage zu Livigno: Raufradeln oder Gondel/Seilbahn?



Werde den Dali-Tipp weitergeben 

Viel Gondel, weil unsere FRs im Livigno-Aufbau zwischen 18 und 19 kg auf die Waage bringen und wir einfach mal nur Spass haben wollten.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2009)

sehr geil Roiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

damit abonnier ich mal.

klasse bild


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Juli 2009)

Irgendwo hat der Rainer in seiner Ahnenreihe wohl ein Känguruh 

Wieviel ist das über Bodenhöhe ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2009)

der flug der turntaube ist jeh nach abflugrampe unterschiedlich hoch.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2009)

Und wieder den Reifen zwischen den Backen 

Super Bilder!


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Und wieder den Reifen zwischen den Backen



Das ist des Rätsels Lösung.  Und ich hab mich immer gefragt wie er das Hinterrad so weit hoch bekommt.


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2009)

rein oder hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (14. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> der flug der turntaube ist jeh nach abflugrampe unterschiedlich hoch.



Jetzt muss ich schon mal den Könner fragen.
Auf dem Bild sieht mann Absprung und Landung ganz gut. 
Ich hüpfe ja auch mal so 50cm und möchte da noch ein bischen was drauf satteln und damit ich das verstehe folgende Interpretation der obigen Turntaube:
Der A soweit hinten unten, wie bekommst du da ne saubere Landung hin, ich würde geschätzt, entweder versuchen wollen noch weiter nach hinten zu gehen, oder den Körper nach vorne zu bringen, was das HR nach unten drücken würde und dann landest im 45° Winkel auf dem "steilen" Landestück und da knallt das VR mit Überschall nach vorne unten und ab dafür. 
Wenn das nicht ist würde ich behaupten du ziehst einen gigantischen bunnyhop ab ca. 75% der Abflugrampe, dann könnte ich mir den weiteren Bewegungsablauf noch vorstellen.

Oder ( und das ist wohl am wahrscheinlichsten) ich raff das nie mehr und erfreue mich weiter an deinem style.


----------



## dadsi (14. Juli 2009)

So übrigens sieht das aus, wenn mann vorraus fahren muss und die Meute hinterher läuft


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2009)

dadsi, schau mal das video in meiner signatur. bei 0.38 spring ich den jump auf dem foto. mit style hat das nix zu tun, ich fühl mich nur sicher wenn ich jeden jump zieh. sprich nur beim bunnyhop flieg ich save durch die luft weil ich so gut wie nie tranistions und rampen benutz habe. aber ich gewöhn mich grad dran. der bunnyhop schaut mit dem rad vorschieben und tief am hinterrad wohl wegen meiner trialvergangenheit so aus.

ich hab mich sonntags mal im tabletopen usw geübt.. des ist aber wie wenn man einen rechtshändler zum linksschreiben zwingt.


----------



## Spasswolf (14. Juli 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich schon mal den Könner fragen.
> Auf dem Bild sieht mann Absprung und Landung ganz gut.
> Ich hüpfe ja auch mal so 50cm und möchte da noch ein bischen was drauf satteln und damit ich das verstehe folgende Interpretation der obigen Turntaube:
> Der A soweit hinten unten, wie bekommst du da ne saubere Landung hin, ich würde geschätzt, entweder versuchen wollen noch weiter nach hinten zu gehen, oder den Körper nach vorne zu bringen, was das HR nach unten drücken würde und dann landest im 45° Winkel auf dem "steilen" Landestück und da knallt das VR mit Überschall nach vorne unten und ab dafür.
> ...


Das ganze ist glaube ich auch auf Rainers Video zu sehen (0:33 - 0:40):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5157326"]parklines on Vimeo[/ame]

Edit: Zu langsam ...


----------



## der Digge (15. Juli 2009)

Die Fullytrialmaschine wird jetzt in Rain*AIR* umgetauft


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juli 2009)

@der Digge
sehr geile Idee...."RainAir" ist cool!

Da wir gerade dabei sind.
Je höher ich springe, desto weiter fliege ich leider. Das hat sich in den letzten Wochen sehr Negativ auf meine Landungen ausgewirkt. 
Wie helf ich dem ab?


----------



## Monolithic (15. Juli 2009)

Schaufel schnappen und größere Jumps buddeln.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2009)

bezahl du lieber mal das zeug was du auch kaufst.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juli 2009)

das sagt der richtige


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2009)

ja richtig. wir haben unseren verkauf aufgelöst, er hingegen hat sich nie wieder gemeldet und ich sass rum und wartete auf kohle. will heissen: du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (15. Juli 2009)

Gehört alles zur Kategorie Obst.


----------



## der Digge (15. Juli 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Da wir gerade dabei sind.
> Je höher ich springe, desto weiter fliege ich leider. Das hat sich in den letzten Wochen sehr Negativ auf meine Landungen ausgewirkt.
> Wie helf ich dem ab?



langsamer fahren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ja richtig. wir haben unseren verkauf aufgelöst, er hingegen hat sich nie wieder gemeldet und ich sass rum und wartete auf kohle. will heissen: du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen.



Du hast Dir was reservieren lassen, "ich zahle das dann in ein paar Tagen kannst Du Dich 100%tig drauf verlassen" und Tage später hast Du dann festgestellt das Du doch was anderes willst.

is für mich das selbe in grün


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)

Das gehört nicht hier her!

Hier gehts um Bilder und Filme


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juli 2009)

wo ist Dein Bild/Film ?


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wo ist Dein Bild/Film ?



Do hosch 

Bild 





Film 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FudRjb2tWqk"]YouTube - Klabuster Fred Ride Bike[/ame]

alla.


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Juli 2009)

Geiles Video!! Wieviele Bilder haste denn dafür geschossen? Ich seh schon die neue Kamera war ne gute Investion


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Sebastian,
das Video is schon alt  Das habe ich noch mit der Ricoh gemacht und es waren ca. 1200 Bilder, ich hatte damals Muskelkater danach


----------



## der Digge (15. Juli 2009)

so und jetzt schreib der guru bitte ein "how to" vom Pornoproduzenten zum Puffbesitzer in nur drei Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (15. Juli 2009)

mal wieder ein bild mit einem echten nico drauf


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> so und jetzt schreib der guru bitte ein "how to" vom Pornoproduzenten zum Puffbesitzer in nur drei Jahren




http://www.unternehmenswelt.de/businessplan-tool.html?gclid=CMnwp6bB2JsCFc8UzAodPhXzBQ


  

Ne ne, du brauchst schon gute Freunde die dir helfen


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juli 2009)

100% sag.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juli 2009)

dann hat deine revelation aber irgendein problem 

meine geht weiter rein.

bist du da von dem geländer runtergehüpft?


----------



## wolfi_1 (15. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> 100% sag.



net ganz - eher so 80%.
Ich hätte es mit deinem Bike auf 120% gebracht ))

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Oh das kenn ich...hatte heute nen unfreiwilligen Flatdrop. Da sah meine Z.1 Sport ganz klein aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juli 2009)

bei noch mehr sag würd sie wohl explodieren!

wrong way


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Juli 2009)

U wie macht sich deine Konventionelle Kurbel so ? 

War auch kurz davor mir ne HS zu holen aber, wird wohl doch auf ne XTR 2 Fach mit Bash auslaufen.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2009)

entweder du bist sauglücklich mit ihr, oder du magst sie nicht. was anderes liest man nicht. ich bin irgendwie total unentschieden ob ich sie brauch oder nicht. ich bau sie demnächst mal wieder drauf. bevor ich an umwerfer draufbau, bau ich auf jedenfall die hammerschmidt wieder drauf. wann kommt wohl die nicolai getriebekurbel?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2009)

kann man die hs ohne probleme und besonderes werkzeug selber dran basteln?


----------



## der Digge (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub die ham 2010 gesagt gehabt für die N Getriebekurbel.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann man die hs ohne probleme und besonderes werkzeug selber dran basteln?



wenn die aufnahme plangefräst ist, ja. 
bei mir sind bei der erstmontage die schrauben für die grundplatte etwas ausgeleiert. in einer hab ich einen torx einschlagen müssen. neue schrauben kosteten 16euro. nerv!
du brauchst zwei verschiedene innenlagerschlüssel. auf der einen seite passt mein isis vielzahnnuss, auf der anderen seite nicht. weiss wer was das für eine verzahnung ist? horwitzer oder was? lappen drüber und rohrzange wenns ist.


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir musste trotz HS-Option ein klitzekleines bisschen gefräst werden. Und die Fräse ist nicht irgendeine Fräse, das ist so ein spezielles Teil, mit dem man auch direkt die Aufnahme mitfräsen kann. Also ja zum speziellen Werkzeug deswegen alleine schon.

@Rainer, eigentlich müsste es von deinem letzten Sprung ja auch ein Video geben, schliesslich wird der Platz Videoüberwacht


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2009)

Diese Werkzeuge braucht man.


links






rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiß is auf der rechten seite der alte truvativ standard(vgl. Gigapipe) und auf der anderen seite Howitzer. Und was is an den Schrauben so besonders, dass man sie nich von Würth oder ähnlichem Handwerkshändler guter Qualität nehmen kann?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2009)

na ditte wird ja lustig werden... 

rainair... wie immer geilo bilder...


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Juli 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2009)

einfach immer wieder nur


----------



## softbiker (19. Juli 2009)

Also entweder hat der Reiner ein eingebautes Gyro oder ein Stabi.

Geht nicht anders.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2009)

Biste mit nem Sidehop auf die Lehne oder oben drauf los gefahren?


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Juli 2009)

kein sidehop... von der sitzfläche erst vorderrad dann hinterrad draufgesetzt. kommt irgendwann im nächsten video...


----------



## Harvester (20. Juli 2009)

´wenn das kein perfektes Foto ist dann weiss ich es auch nicht.....


----------



## NumForte (20. Juli 2009)

O-O  end geil... wie immer Keiner wie Reiner   
wo sind in das (Union) land solche felsen !?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Rainer nicht sein Bike wechselt, sonst wäre dieser Thread nicht mehr  der, mit den geilsten Bildern.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Juli 2009)

`n Workshop wäre mal fällig !
Trailen, wie Rainer


----------



## rotzifotzi (20. Juli 2009)

NumForte schrieb:


> O-O  end geil... wie immer Keiner wie Reiner
> wo sind in das (Union) land solche felsen !?!?!?



im boarischen woid würd ich mal sagen...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Muss schon sagen Rainer, das is echt ne Leistung auf den Geländern und Bänken. Bei mir is bei der Breite hier schluss: 









Von der Höhe will ich gar ne erst reden!


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Juli 2009)

ja, bayrischer woid. das ist so eine art steinhaufen zwischen arbersee und arberbahn direkt neben der strasse.
@crusher, ich hab mir zum trainieren ein langes heizungsrohr auf 15cm hohen stützen verschweisst inkl. schräger auffahrt. wennst dann von einem rundrohr kommst und auf so ein flacheisen fährst dann klappt das recht save.


----------



## MaW:) (20. Juli 2009)

Rainer einfach geil deine action, aber bei so harten Gelände würde ich dir doch lieber etwas andere Ausrüstung empfehlen, z.B. FF und Hartplasteknieschoner.

Mach weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (20. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



Ein Traum, danke.  Geiles Fotoauge und Action ohne Posing.  

checkb

PS: Sättigung ist perfekt angepasst ohne zu übertreiben.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> ....Hartplasteknieschoner.
> 
> .




das sind die neuen von 661, die verdichten sich beim aufprall. klasse teile, hab mir die auch besorgt. dabei super angenehm.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Juli 2009)

Kann den anderen nur Zustimmen, du bist ein Top Fahrer 
PS: Wer macht denn die guten Pics ?


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Juli 2009)

making of pic 





auslöser war meine freundin. sie ist aber ausschliesslich für den moment zuständig den ich ihr beschreibe. das kann sie mittlerweile ganz gut.  ich stell das zeug auf und stells ein.
die stelle ist schwieriger als sie aussieht. nasse felsen und wurzeln in der "anfahrt" und ein schmaler fleck zum landen. 1 x snakebyte trotz 2,5bar und 1kg reifen.
wegen der schoner: das sind die sündhaftteuren ohne hardschale. die sind schon gut aber da es nur knieschoner sind verrutschen sie leicht nach unten. ich werd mir noch leichte schienbeinschoner dazukaufen.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...verrutschen sie leicht nach unten....




das konnte ich bei mir garnicht feststellen. mal versucht den unteren klettverschluss über dem wadenmuskel zu befestigen?

wenn du vernünftige schienbeinschoner findest, sag doch mal bescheid


----------



## Carnologe (20. Juli 2009)

Schöne Action Rainer 

Nähere Infos zu den 661 Schonern:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVmZtZ5bvKQ"]YouTube - d3o in action![/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> @crusher, ich hab mir zum trainieren ein langes heizungsrohr auf 15cm hohen stützen verschweisst inkl. schräger auffahrt. wennst dann von einem rundrohr kommst und auf so ein flacheisen fährst dann klappt das recht save.


Die idee is gut...irgendwo steht hier auch noch ne snowboardrail fürn winter rum...einfach mal im sommer testen


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juli 2009)

rainer for president !!!  )))sowas von geil : action , bilder ,bike beherrschung !! top !!!!


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2009)

ähem, darf ich mal was komisches sagen...

was is eigentlich mit dem Wald?

is das ein offizieller Weg?

DIMB?

Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber die Frage kam mir schon beim ersten Bild.
Ich finde Rainers Action total geil, aber sie sollte auch im DIMB-Rahmen ablaufen...
Wenn das so is, dann find ich es noch geiler ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> DIMB?



was isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (22. Juli 2009)

@crusher
Kennst du denn nicht die Regeln?
http://www.dimb.de/

Rainer ist der geilste auf dem bike, da passt einfach alles!


----------



## -=riChi=- (22. Juli 2009)

Die Regeln gelten doch aber nur für Vereinsmitglieder.... Und solange man keiner ist..... 

Weiter so ReinAIR.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2009)

Mit Regeln gegen Regeln vorgehen...Ich will nach Kanada, da kann man mit ner Kettensäge den Wald so in Form bringen wie es einem als Biker passt! Und die DIMB IG's sind fast alle im Westen, das erklärt mir, warum das hier unbekannt ist.

um die Gemüter zu beruhigen: Alle Dirt-Spots die ich befahre sind legal und im Wald bau ich mir auch nix...


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...Ich will nach Kanada, da kann man mit ner Kettensäge den Wald so in Form bringen wie es einem als Biker passt!...



...sei nicht traurig, wenn du vor ort feststellst, dass genau das in kanada auch nicht geht.


----------



## Sunman04 (22. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ähem, darf ich mal was komisches sagen...
> 
> was is eigentlich mit dem Wald?
> 
> ...





Au man, sorry, nicht alle Stuttgarter sind so!!!
Jetzt weiß ich warum ich nicht mehr gegrüßt werde, wenn ich nen weg unter 1,90m fahre...

Rainer, ich finds richtig geil!!!
Alle Anderen sind neidisch!!!!!!!!

Beste Grüße von einem leider technisch richtig schlechtem Fahrer!
Sunman


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2009)

einfach mal locker bleiben der Herr.

das hat sowas von gar nichts mit Stuttgart oder Schwaben zu tun.
dieses Verallgemeinern kotzt mich an.

In den sehr geilen Bildern von Rainer seh ich halt keinen Weg und irgendwie bekomm ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl bei Querfeldeinsachen.
Und das nicht nur, weil ich echter Stuttgarter bin.

Ich fahre oft genug auf kleinen Pfaden.
Wenn man freundlich is und nicht mit nem Affenzahn und vollprotektoriert durch die Gegend rast, hat man auch kein Problem mit allen anderen Leuten im Wald...


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> dieses Verallgemeinern kotzt mich an.



Rischtisch!

Und gleich eine Verallgemeinerung hinterher geschoben...



der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn man freundlich is und nicht mit nem Affenzahn und vollprotektoriert durch die Gegend rast, hat man auch kein Problem mit allen anderen Leuten im Wald...


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2009)

das war, zugegebenermaßen eine als solche getarnte, aber nicht so gemeinte Verallgemeinerung.
Meine Erfahrung in den Hügeln um Stuttgart sind keine negativen, auch mit 19 Kilo Wildsau nicht.
Vielleicht ist es ja doch eine.
Es gibt nämlich viel zu viele Speedjunkies
oder ich bin zur Zeit einfach viel zu nachhaltig ;-)


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ähem, darf ich mal was komisches sagen...
> 
> was is eigentlich mit dem Wald?
> 
> ...



Ist der Forst in der Dimb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Juli 2009)

ja für DIMB Diskussionen ist das hier absolut der falsche Thread, macht das bitte wo anders aus

ernsthaft!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja für DIMB Diskussionen ist das hier absolut der falsche Thread, macht das bitte wo anders aus
> 
> ernsthaft!



sehe ich auch so


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2009)

sehe ich nicht so!

Action, die vielleicht auf zweifelhaftem Untergrund aufgenommen sind, sollte man diskutieren dürfen.
dumm is eben, das eine solche Diskussion nirgendwo anders entsteht.
klar is es für alle besser, wenn man sowas am besten irgendwohin schiebt wo es keiner liest.
damit der Nachwuchs sich über sowas keine Gedanken macht!?
Ich finde Rainer klasse, seine Technik über allen Zweifel erhaben und die Fotos noch besser.
Aber je höher dieser technische Anspruch wird, desto höher sollte man die Messlatte legen.
Ich will und werde keinem etwas unterstellen.
Das steht mir nicht zu.
Aber nachfragen darf man doch.
Und heut zu Tage wird die Problematik mit anderen Waldbesuchern oft zu spät diskutiert, wenn eben schon ein Problem entstanden ist.

Sagt mir am besten, wo man so etwas ansprechen soll und der Thread nicht schon nach einem Post dar nieder liegt.
Dann mäßige ich mich gerne...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juli 2009)

mach einen Thread auf wenn Du meinst Du hast einen guten Grund anderen ins Gewissen zu reden.
in Fotothreads macht sich das einfach nicht gut und bringt auch nichts, es wäre also schön wenn Du das hier jetzt lassen würdest, dann braucht auch keiner Postings löschen


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ähem, darf ich mal was komisches sagen...
> 
> was is eigentlich mit dem Wald?
> 
> ...



das ganze ist ein steinhaufen etwas oberhalb vom arbersee. 30m neben der hauptstrasse mit einer kleinen parkbucht. zwischen den felsen sind trampelpfade weil wahrscheinlich busse halten und viele menschen auf den felsen brotzeit oder rast machen. das ist kein weg der von oben nach unten befahrbar ist.
aber jetzt wo dus sagst fällt mir ein dass ich ehrlichgesagt nicht beim amtsgericht deggendorf nachgefragt hab ob ihr geländer und das gschlamperte blumenbett darunter für mtb´s freigegeben ist. ja mei.
ich hab nie probleme mit wanderen weil ich nicht runtermosche. 99% der wanderer reagieren so wie die frau in meinem "fotofoto" video am ende. schaun zu oder machen fotos. fahr ich einen trail dann balancier ich solang an einer komplizierten stelle bis der wanderer vorbei ist. 

da fällt mir die geschichte ein wo ich mich fast eine stunde mit einem über schleihereulen unterhalten hab weil er dachte dass ich mit der videocam im wald vögel beobachte und ich ihn in dem glauben liess.


----------



## lassereinböng (23. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> da fällt mir die geschichte ein wo ich mich fast eine stunde mit einem über schleihereulen unterhalten hab weil er dachte dass ich mit der videocam im wald vögel beobachte und ich ihn in dem glauben liess.



über welche schleiereule? die europäische oder die asiatische?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn es bald keine Äktschen Bilder mehr hier gibt, wird das Abo gekündigt.
Also legt mal los, ich will großes Kino hier sehen.
Würde ja gerne ein Paar von mir hier einstellen, aber das wäre dann mehr die Lachnummer.

p.s. In Asien gibts doch zum größten Teil gar keine Schleiereulen mehr. Oder bin ich da im Zoo falsch Informiert worden ?


----------



## der Digge (23. Juli 2009)

Die Eule macht guru guru 

@mikeymark,- ach wat dat passt schon, her mit Bildern 

Hab immernoch vor mal wieder mit Daniel (JOHN-DOE) paar gute Bilder zu machen, der rockt allerdings mitlerweile selber wieder so das wir wohl erstmal ausrambolen müssten wer jetzt Knipser oder Fahrer ist  <- letzter gelber smiley für diesen Beitrag


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt mal das wiki zur schleiereule durchgelesen und weiss jetzt wieso der typ evtl. scharf auf mein video war. wir brauchen einen extra thread, schleiereulen in action:

"Während das Weibchen brütet, versucht das Männchen sehr häufig, weitere Partnerinnen anzulocken und zur Paarung zu bringen (Polygynie). Dadurch kommt es manchmal zur Ausbildung von Bruten mehrerer Weibchen am gleichen Nistplatz (Schachtelbruten) oder an verschiedenen Nistplätzen im Revier des Männchens. Verpaarungen eines Weibchens mit mehreren Männchen (Polyandrie) sind ebenfalls möglich, aber seltener. Dabei kann es zu mehreren Bruten eines Weibchens kommen, wobei die erste Brut vom Männchen betreut wird, oder zu Einzelbruten mit mehreren Männchen an einem Nest."


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sagt mir am besten, wo man so etwas ansprechen soll und der Thread nicht schon nach einem Post dar nieder liegt.
> Dann mäßige ich mich gerne...




guckst du hier

klick
Hier geht es um ein Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig im Taunus. Jeglicher Support ist willkommen. Ich glaube es betrifft auch den einen oder anderen Nicolai ´er.


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

och bitte  wieder Bilder und Videos nicht diesen Schwachsinn aus anderen Threads


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2009)

50% Äggschön bei 80 % Sack










Ist halt nur ein Schnappschuss. Fahrer: nicmen


----------



## waschi82 (23. Juli 2009)

endlich....


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2009)

das is doch das geile nano silver des Helius FR von der Homepage...





sehr sehr geiles Ding

wieviel Luft hassu denn in den Reifen, das die so prall bleiben?


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juli 2009)

hätt ich jetzt ein anders freeride oder downhillbike und würd ich im wald fahren hätt ich gegen den DIMB und gegen die nutzungsbedingungen von manch anderen radlmarkenverstossen. zum glück fahr ich ein nicolai in der city. sicher vor jägern und brutrünstigen schleiereulen.


text aus den rückrufsbedingungen von ner anderen marke für freeride und downhillbikes: 

c. Jeden Sprung bei dem Vorder- und Hinterrad des Bikes nicht gleichzeitig und kontrolliert auf einer sorgfältig angelegten Landung aufsetzen, würden wir als Missbrauch definieren. Dabei muss die Landung im Bezug auf Höhe, Länge und Winkel fachgerecht angelegt sein um die auftretenden Kräfte absorbieren zu können.

d. Einige Missbrauchs-Beispiele:
i. Zu kurz springen.
ii. Zu weit springen.
iii. Landungen auf dem Vorderrad, durch die die Front des Bikes extremen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird.
iv. Landungen auf dem Hinterrad, bei denen anschließend das Vorderrad auf dem Boden aufschlägt und somit extreme Kräfte auf die Front des Bikes einwirken.
v. Zusamenstoss bei hoher Geschwindigkeit.
vi. Stürze oder Einschläge bei hoher Geschwindigkeit.
vii. Sprünge ins Flache.


----------



## frankweber (23. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is doch das geile nano silver des Helius FR von der Homepage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

früher nannte man das olivettigrau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2009)

Nö, Aircraftgrau, aber danke 
Das müssten so 2,2bar sein.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



geil


----------



## NumForte (23. Juli 2009)

end geil


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

danke


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> text aus den rückrufsbedingungen von ner anderen marke für freeride und downhillbikes:
> 
> c. Jeden Sprung bei dem Vorder- und Hinterrad des Bikes nicht gleichzeitig und kontrolliert auf einer sorgfältig angelegten Landung aufsetzen, würden wir als Missbrauch definieren. Dabei muss die Landung im Bezug auf Höhe, Länge und Winkel fachgerecht angelegt sein um die auftretenden Kräfte absorbieren zu können.
> 
> ...




Fehlt noch:
Achtung auch Unfälle stellen ein hohes Risiko für Bike und Mensch da und sind dadurch umgehen zu vermeiden!!


----------



## Maxximum (24. Juli 2009)

missbrauch: fahren. achtung dieses bike ist nur zu anschauungszwecken. es darf auf keinen fall gefahren werden!!


----------



## specnic (24. Juli 2009)

fährst du da auf dem geländer, oder machst du da nen bunnyhop drüber?


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Juli 2009)

alter schwede ich fahr auf dem geländer. ein bunny hop da drüber ist was für bmxer die nix zu verlieren haben.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juli 2009)

@Rainer: hast Du wegen der HS schon eine Entscheidung getroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2009)

So, ich probiere es auch nochmal. Man beachte die Zunge.



Die nicht hilft, dass Gleichgewicht zu halten  Wie ein nasser Sack


----------



## der Digge (25. Juli 2009)

power wheelie ohne furcht vor tod und teufel  aber die unteren beiden sehen nach spaß aus!


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juli 2009)

DJT:


----------



## DJT (27. Juli 2009)

Wo is'n da die Action?


----------



## checkb (27. Juli 2009)

Find ick dufte. 

checkb


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juli 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Wo is'n da die Action?




Das Bienchen was da im Hintergrund das Blümchen... Aber dann ist mir da so ein blöder Radfahrer ins Bild gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juli 2009)

sind das die ollen bundeswehr-hallenschuhe?


----------



## maple leaf (27. Juli 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> So, ich probiere es auch nochmal. Man beachte die Zunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Die nicht hilft, dass Gleichgewicht zu halten  Wie ein nasser Sack




Übung macht den Meister...!

OT: Läuft das Eduuro von Nico wieder?

cheers,

basti


----------



## DJT (27. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sind das die ollen bundeswehr-hallenschuhe?



Jep, dienstlich geliefert im April '99  
... und vor se noch ewig im Keller dahingammeln fahr ich sie eben spazieren, hihi

Edit:
Sie fliegen auch ganz gern


----------



## pjO* (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab auch noch eins, nur leider sieht man das Ion nicht


----------



## schlammdiva (27. Juli 2009)

@DJT
Taugen die Knieschoner von SixSixOne was zum Touren?
Wenn ja welchen Modell ist das?


----------



## DJT (27. Juli 2009)

Das sind die Kyle Strait. Die haben meine Knie schon desöfteren vor schlimmerem bewahrt. Ich find sie super zum touren, sitzen angenehm und man kann problemlos noch pedalieren. Schwitzen tut man halt mit der Zeit darunter, aber des ist ja bei allen so.


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Juli 2009)

Klasse Bilder 



schlammdiva schrieb:


> @DJT
> Taugen die Knieschoner von SixSixOne was zum Touren?
> Wenn ja welchen Modell ist das?



Ich hab noch ein Paar in M abzugeben, 2x getragen und sind praktisch wie neu, riechen auch noch so 

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sind das die ollen bundeswehr-hallenschuhe?




Hey das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht und wollte fragen wie sich die zum biken machen weil da hab ich auch noch ein paar davon nagelneu im Keller...


@ Rainer: Über manche Klauseln in Garantiebestimmungen kann man nur kopfschütteln. Eine Firma mit F war da ganz lange mal mein Favorit, war da doch das Offroadfahren mit nem Downhiller so gut wie verboten...

Ich bin übrigens in letzter Zeit weniger in Bischofsmais sondern mehr in Spicak. Warst dort auch schon mal? Is ca. 30 KM weiter über Regen, Zwiesel, Bayr. Eisenstein aber lohnt sich!  Ich sag nur Tageskarte 13 Euro und der Struggle Trail ist technisch - für viele zu technisch, für Dich sicher leicht oder sehr easy zum spielen 

Gern können wir uns mal dort treffen!


Wegen DIMB:

Hier gibt es eine Rubrik Open Trails und da kann zu dem Thema diskutiert werden von mir aus so lange bis einer weint.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @der Digge
> sehr geile Idee...."RainAir" ist cool!
> 
> Da wir gerade dabei sind.
> ...




Als motocrossender Downhiller kann ich Dir da folgende Tips aus dem MX-Bereich geben:

1. Scrubben
2. unmittelbar vorm Absprung leicht bremsen dann wird der Sprung gedrückt
3. im Flug leicht hinten bremsen - dann kommt das VR schneller runter


Eine kombi aus leichtem Scrub und Drücken sieht man oft bei schnellen Downhillern.


----------



## mikeymark (28. Juli 2009)

@Pyrosteiner
Hab heute mal kurzzeitig deine Tipps ausprobiert  !
Funktioniert sogar richtig gut  , ich muß aber noch ein wenig üben, da ich in der Luft bei jedem zweiten Sprung, ohne es zu wollen, irgendwie nach links abdrifte  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Juli 2009)

einen Scrub kenne ich aber anderes  hier von Erfinder: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYytyij1wII&feature=fvw"]YouTube - RH41 - Bubba Scrub[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SacYtxxVkmU&feature=related"]YouTube - Best of:  Bubba Scrubs and Whips[/ame]

bei so einer Nummer hat sich Hill in Vallnord gut gemault 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3BfHZzV36o"]YouTube - sam hill vallnord 09[/ame]

das anbremsen oder beschleunigen vom Hinterrad, bringt bei Leichtbau Laufrädern auch nicht viel, beim Motorrad bringt es ganz klar eine ganze Menge


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Juli 2009)

wow 

da sind schon ein paar hammer whips dabei, find die immer noch stylische als das ganze backflip gedöhns


----------



## der Digge (28. Juli 2009)

einfache flips gelten beim fmx mitlerweile als "dead sailor" 

aber srubs, whips und der eingedrehte MirSch sind eh die coolsten Tricks wo gibt


----------



## DJT (28. Juli 2009)

mal wieder ein paar Bilder 

@checkb: Sorry, aber für ne Heliustourenstory sind's zuwenig Uphill-Bilder


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juli 2009)

fett!
immer noch alles mit clickies?, na ich seh grad deine plattforms.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens in letzter Zeit weniger in Bischofsmais sondern mehr in Spicak. Warst dort auch schon mal? Is ca. 30 KM weiter über Regen, Zwiesel, Bayr. Eisenstein aber lohnt sich!  Ich sag nur Tageskarte 13 Euro und der Struggle Trail ist technisch - für viele zu technisch, für Dich sicher leicht oder sehr easy zum spielen



hört sich nicht schlecht an. ich bin allerdings arbeitsmässig so eingespannt das ich fast schon wieder den winter herbeisehne.
was den liftkartenpreis angeht tangiert mich das eher weniger. ich radl meistes 3-4 mal hoch. aber die strecke hört sich geil an!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hört sich nicht schlecht an. ich bin allerdings arbeitsmässig so eingespannt das ich fast schon wieder den winter herbeisehne.
> was den liftkartenpreis angeht tangiert mich das eher weniger. ich radl meistes 3-4 mal hoch. aber die strecke hört sich geil an!




Mir klaut die Arbeit auch zwischen 60 und 70 Freizeitstunden in der Woche, kenn das bestens!
Das Du keine Liftkarte brauchst wusste ich nicht... na dann Schnitzl mit Pommes in BMais 8,70 Euro - in Spicak 3,50 Euro usw. 

Hast wohl struggle ins deutsche übersetzt.... viele kämpfen wirklich mit dem Trail, für Dich wärs sicher Spass.


@ DJT: Sehr schöne Fotos!!!


@ John: Die Meinung das Bubba den Scrub erfunden hat geht im MX-Forum weit auseinander... war eher ein anderer, aber Bubba hat den eben gross rausgebracht. Würde er in dem ersten Video nicht scrubben... keine Ahnung wo der bei dem Speed landen würde...

Sam Hill muss halt noch bissl üben...


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2009)




----------



## obim (2. August 2009)

die Farben sind a Wahnsinn .. wie geht n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2009)

Mit ner teuren Kamera...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. August 2009)




----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2009)

nein, mit gimp. its for free baby! just do it.


----------



## dadsi (2. August 2009)

Jetzt probier ichs auch mal mit Video:
Motolino im Juli, ist noch bischen lang, aber zeigt eine line so ziemlich...
Da müssen wir nochmal hin..


----------



## BOSTAD (2. August 2009)

UI geil! Das Video macht bock auf Urlaub.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (3. August 2009)

ui wie geil, da haben sogar die wandersleut ihre freude.


----------



## waschi82 (3. August 2009)

ja da schau her!


----------



## lipmo51 (3. August 2009)

hier mal etwas aus Willingen....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. August 2009)

die Gabel scheint ja wieder zu funtzen  schöne Bilder


----------



## lipmo51 (3. August 2009)

Die Gabel lief heute KLASSE !!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. August 2009)

freut mich für Dich  und für Deinen Urlaub


----------



## tokessa (4. August 2009)

Schöne bilder lipmo macht lust auf willingen


----------



## obim (4. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> nein, mit gimp. its for free baby! just do it.



okeee ... und was tust du da konkret?
Farbsättigung?


----------



## waschi82 (4. August 2009)

back top topic please!

@lipmo: sehr sehr schöne bilder..machen echt lust zu fahren...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. August 2009)

von mir nicht soooo die Action:









vom Diggen die richtig digge Action:





noch mal meinen RESPEKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (5. August 2009)

Wau der trainer flippt aus  und ruven staunt.
Respekt david


----------



## Calli Potter (5. August 2009)

Da muss man doch vorher was genommen haben um dort runter zu springen!!! RESPEKT!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (5. August 2009)

Muss auch mal wieder nach WB.....war da schon lange nicht mehr
Fotos


----------



## der Digge (5. August 2009)

Danke, ich finde aber unserem JOHN-DOE gebührt genau so Respekt! 

Daniel,- 2009 is noch nich vorbei, da geht noch was 



tokessa schrieb:


> Wau der trainer flippt aus  und ruven staunt.
> Respekt david



Rouven und Majo hatten zwar große Augen aber das hatte andere Gründe


----------



## guru39 (5. August 2009)

Fette Sache


----------



## tokessa (5. August 2009)

@Digge, lol ja so sind sie  aber immer lustig.


----------



## der Digge (5. August 2009)

Nachschlag von Gestern, schöne Sequenz vom JOHN-DOE der endlich auch wieder vor der Kamera rockt 





Ich auf Abwegen





und einfach nur ein fettes Panorama


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. August 2009)

Klasse Action Bilder!


----------



## waschi82 (5. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder....und immer wieder diese monsterdrops...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (6. August 2009)

Sauber daniel, es kommt


----------



## dersteinmetz (6. August 2009)

die worschd in pds.....
video folgt!


----------



## guru39 (6. August 2009)

Regnet es in PDS oder was machst das anna Kiste statt auf Piste zu sein?!


----------



## dersteinmetz (6. August 2009)

liegen grad bei 30 grad in der sonne....


----------



## T.I.M. (6. August 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> liegen grad bei 30 grad in der sonne....



Gibts doch nicht. Wieder die ganze Nacht gesoffen


----------



## abbath (8. August 2009)

Etwas andere Action: So kann das aussehen, wenn man beim 24h Rennen die Konkurrenz mit Plasterädchen hinter sich lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. August 2009)

Schönes Bild !
Ich dachte, der gute hätte was am Knie...da muß ich mich wohl getäuscht haben...


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Etwas andere Action: So kann das aussehen, wenn man beim 24h Rennen die Konkurrenz mit Plasterädchen hinter sich lässt



Nürburg?


----------



## abbath (10. August 2009)

Jep.


----------



## dangerousD (10. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos mit Ion Nr. 13 und mir drauf. Allesamt geschossen vor 14 Tagen in Les Gets, Einstieg vom Canyon... mein Kumpel Konrad Schwarz (aka "koeni") hat sich mal am Mitziehen, Zoomen, Blitzen etc. versucht.









Mein persönlicher Favorit:





Mehr Bilder von Koni unter www.views-of-life.com (ein bißchen Werbung darf sein  )


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Jep.



Warum Nie wieder? Nürburg is ne echt schöne 24h Strecke. Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr nich, aber letztes Jahr sind wir im 2er Team auf den 5. Platz gefahren. Aber ich geb zu das Höhenprofil is krass für 24h...

Bin dieses Wochenende Duisburg mitgefahren. Kleineres Höhenprofil aber extreme Konkurenz. 24h im 2er Team durchgefahren mit 20km/h im Schnitt und 23. Platz. Aber was sich da die Leute abgeschossen haben...ich hab selten so oft das Martinshorn gehört.


----------



## abbath (11. August 2009)

Also das Höhenprofil fand ich ganz angenehm - aber wir hatten bis zu meinem Sturz auch 'ne 3/4 Stunde Vorsprung  Gereicht hat's halt trotzdem noch, auch wenn mein Kollege die letzten 4h alleine fahren musste. Ein flaches MTB Rennen will doch auch niemand - unabhängig von der Distanz.

Nee, ich fand das trotzdem nicht schön, so von der Quälerei her. Nachts soll man halt doch schlafen und nicht Rad fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2009)

2er Team erster Platz?


----------



## abbath (11. August 2009)

Ja, aber der springende Punkt war wohl, dass wir uns nicht so drum gekümmert haben, sondern einfach unsern Turn durchgezogen haben.


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2009)

Son mist...jetzt wär ich noch lieber mitgefahren. Aber Maschinenbau Vordiplom am letzten Montag ging son bissl vor. Naja vllt nächstes Jahr...wobei ich eg nach 4 24h Rennen auch langsam so ein bissl die Nase voll hab. Bergab wirste oft ausgebremst und da geht für mich viel Spass verloren...
Aber dem Heavy 24 bleib ich treu is ja glei daheeme.


----------



## Jack22001 (12. August 2009)

so mal ein bisschen action von mir (mehr im fotoalbum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (12. August 2009)

@jack - mach ma grösser , man erkennt nix .. :-(  lieben gruss, k.


----------



## Dittmosher (13. August 2009)

am 01.08. war ein dirt jam in leipzig knauthein, meinem homedirtspot:























danke an die beiden fotografen...


----------



## Bannockburn (13. August 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

rainair und dittmoshers action wie immer saugeil... ich muss dasneue n-shirt haben... ich muss!!


----------



## Jack22001 (13. August 2009)

so viel besser wirds nicht mit den mikrigen 60kb platz pro bild.

dittmosher und bannockburn gehen ja wieder richtig ab. dagegen sind meine bilder kindergeburtstag.  der stift ist übrigens mein neffe (9), welcher auch meine bilder geschossen hat

so ich werd dann mal raus ind noch ein bisschen üben (müssen)


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ..... ich muss dasneue n-shirt haben... ich muss!!



kannste da bestellen: [email protected]

action vom feinsten übrigens


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

Gibbet eigentlich noch das schwarz/rote Nicolai Team Jeryes? Auf deren HP find ich es nicht mehr 

Nice pictures Colin!


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> kannste da bestellen: [email protected]
> 
> action vom feinsten übrigens



jo i weiss. ich hols mir bei meiner stippvisite zur hausmesse.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. August 2009)

Dittmosher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (13. August 2009)

Ich war am WE auch mal unterwegs (Lenzerheide)...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. August 2009)

durchgemixtes zeug:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6092185"]trashmix 2.0 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rotzifotzi (14. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> durchgemixtes zeug:
> trashmix 2.0 on Vimeo



verdammte ******** da vergeht einem echt der spass am biken wenn man rainAIR am morgen schon trashen sieht...

GEIL!!!


----------



## andi. (14. August 2009)

hey rainer klasse video! ich muss nochmal nachfragen, das war eine revelation von 2007 die du da fährst oder? mit steckachse/ohne?

mach weiter so!


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> durchgemixtes zeug:



Hammer


----------



## 525Rainer (14. August 2009)

servus,

es ist die revelation ohne steckachse mit 100-130mm federweg. ich weiss nicht welches jahr. aber jetzt wo die 2010er rauskommt wär die vorjahres wieder für ca. 350euro zu haben und ich bin stark am überlegen weils bei mir schon das öl rausdrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (14. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> durchgemixtes zeug:



eigentlich eine Frechheit, ich montier morgen wieder die Stützräder


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2009)

ich quäle mal wieder mein AM 

















Gruß Guru.


----------



## waschi82 (19. August 2009)

schöner drop!


----------



## haha (19. August 2009)

dicke äktschn auf der seite.. was hastn da für nen komisch gelben papper, guru?


----------



## rotzifotzi (19. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> dicke äktschn auf der seite.. was hastn da für nen komisch gelben papper, guru?



damit das Bike zu den Schuhen passt...
 geile Action.


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2009)

Der Papper war die Tageskarte.


----------



## der Digge (19. August 2009)

Schöne Mitzieher


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hammer




Dito , du sollst ab jetzt "Rain Air" heißen


----------



## Carnologe (19. August 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Dito , du sollst ab jetzt "Rain Air" heißen



Sind das nicht die mit den billigen Flügen?


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2009)




----------



## mikeymark (24. August 2009)

Was soll man da noch sagen? 
Wie immer, verdammt geile Sache 
"RainAir" is TOP!


----------



## 525Rainer (24. August 2009)

das erste war eigentlich nicht so gedacht. aber ich find es gut weil der fahrer nicht von dem schönen rahmen ablenkt. er korrespondiert geradezu mit dem blauen frame und den roten teilen. ich zieh nächstes mal lycra an damit die beine nicht das schöne schöne radl verdecken!
 so hätts eigentlich aussehn sollen:


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2009)

Tue uns Letzeres bitte nicht an!! Hier (mir) im Thread gehts um die Action und nicht um "zeig was Du hast".
Die Leiter um auf den fetten Brocken zu kommen steht auf der Rückseite?


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2009)

Das mit der Leiter nen Scherz!!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (24. August 2009)

Dank geht an John Doe


----------



## Falcon153 (24. August 2009)

alle reden vom federweg,
ich habe ihn getestet...


----------



## der Digge (24. August 2009)

Bam Oida! Fix Oida! Einikrochnnn!! 

lipmo51 Bilder gefallen auch und zu Rainer sag ich nix mehr


----------



## pfalz (24. August 2009)

@Falcon153

Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. August 2009)

geil! mit einem dreifachkettenblatt könntest du nach dem verdichten den boden wieder auflockern 

hier kurzes video zum steinbild 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6252551"]steinbruch 1.0 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Falcon153 (25. August 2009)

hier noch ein hüpfer von mir...


----------



## mikeymark (26. August 2009)




----------



## Dittmosher (26. August 2009)




----------



## Ferkelmann (26. August 2009)

Sehr nice..


----------



## mikeymark (26. August 2009)

Extrem nice !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (26. August 2009)

Hab das hier erst heute entdeckt  , da kann ich ja mal ein etwas älteres Bild posten [Herbst 2008, Comer See]





Gefallen mir sehr gut die Bilder hier, v.a. die Action von Rainer


----------



## José94 (26. August 2009)

@525Rainer 
Kann des sein dass du das Video im Hötzelsberg gedreht hast ? 
LG José


----------



## mikeymark (27. August 2009)

@Der Graf
Sehr geil


----------



## 525Rainer (27. August 2009)

@jose.. ja genau, dort wars. google earth steinbruch road trip 

sehr geiles foto vom grafen. auf den sonnenuntergang warten und dann foto des monats schiessen!


----------



## waschi82 (27. August 2009)

das vom Graf is echt cool...


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2009)

... aber echt


----------



## José94 (27. August 2009)

@Rainer525 
ich wüsste noch paar spots(felsen) in der gegend wennst mal lust hast sag einfach bescheid,kenn mich dorf gut aus.bin zwar eher CC aber vll kann man noch was lernen .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. August 2009)

Highsider beim Testride auf meinem UFO:





dann weiter mit seinem ION:

















dann wurde er aber doch müde:





und zum Ende hat er seine Zwillinge angerufen:


----------



## haha (29. August 2009)

der bursch hats drauf. saubere fotos


----------



## Der_Graf (29. August 2009)

richtig, mir gefällt besonders Nr. 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (29. August 2009)

tolle bilder !


----------



## mikeymark (30. August 2009)

Klasse!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (30. August 2009)




----------



## DJT (30. August 2009)

Sogar mit'm "N" auf der Haube


----------



## chickenway-user (31. August 2009)

Der schöne BMW. Hätts dafür nicht auch ein Auto getan um das es nicht schade gewesen wär? Nen neuer Golf zum Beispiel?


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

is ditte lichtblau? man sollte mal einen farb-fred aufmachen...


----------



## Falcon153 (31. August 2009)

jetzt habe ich auch endlich das bild vor der landung...lach


----------



## Calli Potter (31. August 2009)

Oh leck, da geht aber einer sehr tief in die Knie ;-) Aber ein echt klasse Foto!!!


----------



## MaW:) (31. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



Rainer das ist zum , das du diesen schönen alten BMW zerstörst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (31. August 2009)

oje.. es ist ein 1999 "gekaufter" 87er 520er mit heck und seitenschaden. dessen technik  ich damals schon 60% ausgeschlachtet hab. sämtliche rahmen und falze der blechteile sind vom rost zerfressen und wertlos für mich.
werfe bitte derjenige den ersten stein der so ein fahrzeug 1. 10 jahre aufhebt und dann 2. mit geld und arbeitsleistung wieder aufbaut. wer ein bisschen ahnung hat der weiss das ein neuaufbau dieses fahrzeugs ungefähr das gleiche ist wie 5000euro anzünden um sich die hände im winter zu wärmen. es gibt für wenige hundert euro genügend autos am markt die ihr alle retten könnt. zeit und geld sind dafür zu investieren. ihr habt kein geld und keine zeit für solche autos? dann sicher 10 stellplätze um es auf eure rente zu verschieben. legt los 
ich hab selber einen 81er vollrestauriert, tausende stunden und tausende euros investiert. gar meine ganze jugend mit diesen autos verbracht. aber erfahrungsgemäss gibts nur eine handvoll leute die so bescheuert sind und deswegen gibts genügend alte gurken die emotionslos abgewrackt werden. ich bin aber eher für den spektakulären abgang. auf ein auto zu springen wie´s 1993 in no way rey buch abgebildet war ist einer meiner jungendträume.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

und träume muss man realisieren.


----------



## Sunman04 (31. August 2009)

...aber der Vorderreifen ist doch noch voll fit ;-)


----------



## bike-it-easy (31. August 2009)

Und ein bißchen Scheibenklar drüber und die Frontscheibe ist auch fast wie neu


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

lasst ihn doch über das auto springen...

gibts auch bilder von der seite?


----------



## MaW:) (31. August 2009)

Hättest glei die Vorgeschichte mitgepostet hät ich gar nix gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (31. August 2009)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich auch endlich das bild vor der landung...lach



Geile Bilder vom Hausberch!!!!
   *****PERFEKT*****


----------



## DJT (31. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> is ditte lichtblau? man sollte mal einen farb-fred aufmachen...




JEP! 

Passend zur Gondel


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Papper war die Tageskarte.



Guru, ist/war das in Beerfelden???


----------



## Fässla Bamberg (1. September 2009)

hi
hier mal ein paar bilder von mir am Geißkopf mit neuem Helius Fr


----------



## nicolai.fan (1. September 2009)

deine Bilder sind JA richtig scharf !!


----------



## Fässla Bamberg (1. September 2009)

haha
geh halt mit der cam net besser


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. September 2009)

doch  einfach mal ein wenig mitziehen, viel Erfolg


----------



## 525Rainer (1. September 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gibts auch bilder von der seite?


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


>


----------



## 525Rainer (5. September 2009)

all mountain:






and more:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2009)

Zwar nicht mein ding diese "Hopserei" aber auf jeden Fall coole Fotos.


----------



## Condor (5. September 2009)

Danke Rainer, für die verdammt guten Fotos am laufenden Fließband.
Wegen Leuten wie Dir lohnt es sich noch, ins ibc zu gucken.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2009)

für mich ist RainAir der grund ins N-unterforum zu schauen  hab ja leider kein *N* mehr!

@Rainer krass mit 14kg +X auf autodachhöhe zu springen  
ist schon verrückt das man sowas *OHNE* rad nicht machen kann!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2009)

ich spring nicht direkt drauf. das ganze ist ein hook up. man hakt das vorderrad am dach oben ein und knallt mit dem hinterrad gegen die tür und dann zieht man erst hoch. es gibt später mal a video. hab das mit meinem trialbike vor einem jahr gemacht und hätt nicht gedacht das es mit dem helius auch klappt aber die federung hinten hat mich sogar unterstützend hochgebounced. 

noch eins.. slow ins flat statt fast over the gap:


----------



## haha (6. September 2009)

digge


----------



## acmatze (10. September 2009)

damit es hier auch endlich ma weiter geht...


----------



## mikeymark (11. September 2009)

Sieht Klasse aus


----------



## Der_Graf (11. September 2009)

So, nach einer Woche Bikepark gibts auch von mir paar aktuelle Bilder. War echt hammer in Livigno 















(das war irgendwie mein Lieblingssprung )






Und noch der beste Wallride den ich je gefahrn bin


----------



## DJT (11. September 2009)

super Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (11. September 2009)

Sehr goil!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2009)

Auf die Luftmatratze hätt ich auch mal Böcke!!


----------



## mikeymark (11. September 2009)

@ Graf
Aber mal richtig geil


----------



## Der_Graf (11. September 2009)

Danke @ all

Luftmatratze ist echt ne feine Sache 
Die macht allerdings das Bike, wenn man falsch drauf landet auch nicht weich 

Was ich auch sehr cool fand war dass man sich im Internet anschauen kann:

http://www.swatch.com/de_de/shootmyride/smr_videoplayer.id-59035.html


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> super Bilder



Jo, da fahren wir auch mal hin!


----------



## Der_Graf (11. September 2009)

durchaus empfehlenswert 

vor allem war so gut wie gar nix los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (13. September 2009)

Ein wenig mit Farbe gespielt...





Meister TimTim.

checkb


----------



## Norcohilde (13. September 2009)

Mal mein Ion im Freilauf

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449682

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449684

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449685

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/438978


----------



## obim (13. September 2009)

_Ohne_ Protzis! 
Wilde Hilde!


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. September 2009)

Protzis?!


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2009)

erste version der testramp. passt zentimeter genau in meinen vw buss. alles kann ein bikepark sein


----------



## obim (13. September 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6331423]Protzis?![/quote]
_Protzektoren_


----------



## Norcohilde (13. September 2009)

obim schrieb:


> _Ohne_ Protzis!
> Wilde Hilde!



habe ich doch an oder meinst du den brustpanzer???
war warm!!!!


----------



## Condor (13. September 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> damit es hier auch endlich ma weiter geht...


(Natur)Knaller!


----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> erste version der testramp. passt zentimeter genau in meinen vw buss. alles kann ein bikepark sein




Schon ordentlich hoch, Respekt!


----------



## c_w (13. September 2009)

hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (13. September 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> (Natur)Knaller!



jep!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. September 2009)

vorgestern in winterberg, abendstimmung.


----------



## acmatze (14. September 2009)




----------



## pfalz (14. September 2009)

schön durchgeträumt...(erste versuche mit entfesseltem Blitz...Danke an den Knippser)


----------



## WODAN (14. September 2009)

Freitag Nacht in Frankfurt...

Danke übrigens an psc1 !


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2009)

wieder mal klasse Foddos hier 

Da pack ich gleich noch eins dazu 





gestern in Beerfelden geschossen.


----------



## pfalz (14. September 2009)

Goiles Bild!

Über den hab ich mich am Samstag gewagt... Leider etwas frontlastig gelandet


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2009)

Die Gabel wirds gerichtet haben


----------



## Harvester (14. September 2009)

oder muss gerichtet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (14. September 2009)

Norcohilde schrieb:


> habe ich doch an oder meinst du den brustpanzer???
> war warm!!!!



Nur mal so am Rande:
künstliches Knie ist heute locker machbar.

Aber Ellbogen, einmal kaputt und das war's fast mit praktisch allem was Spaß macht, also nach dem Köpfchen sind die elbows zu protektieren..., dann Knie dann ...


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2009)

.....sollte man noch ein Kondom benutzen


----------



## kroiterfee (15. September 2009)




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. September 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> vorgestern in winterberg, abendstimmung.



Sehr geil, sowas wäre für mich  auch einFoto der Woche..


----------



## fuzzball (15. September 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Freitag Nacht in Frankfurt...
> 
> Danke übrigens an psc1 !



ach schön mal was aus Frankfurt


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2009)

[email protected]: ... hat der beerfelder park das ganze jahr auf - oder is `herbst-winter zu ??? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (17. September 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> [email protected]: ... hat der beerfelder park das ganze jahr auf - oder is `herbst-winter zu ??? greez , k.



Noch bis zum 31.10.


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2009)

Gestern in Winterberg


----------



## 525Rainer (20. September 2009)




----------



## der Digge (27. September 2009)

Wieder sehr gute Bilder auf dieser Seite 

Samstag Abend, irgendwo im Ruhrpott den Tag ausklingen lassen


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. September 2009)




----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2009)

schöne bunte räder und fotos hier!

wieder mal ein video:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6791848"]ronja vs nicolai on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

super


----------



## haha (28. September 2009)

geiles video, das beste bisher find ich. und du hast landshut unsicher gemacht, das nächste mal geb bescheid, dann trailst du mal die hometrails runter


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2009)

mumumummumumumumu

bbaaaabbbaaaaa

nicoooooloooo

nicolooooooiiii

babababaaaaa

Saugeil! ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2009)

Lockal Trailsurfing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2009)

schlecht eingeparkt: 





@Rainer: Klasse Video mal wieder!!!


----------



## hobbes58 (28. September 2009)

Erste Sahne, Rainer!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

cooles video rainair und süsses töchterchen...


----------



## der Digge (28. September 2009)

Ronja Räubertochter


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> schlecht eingeparkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Gesichtsausdruck - ach das geht nicht gut - ist ja klasse


----------



## waschi82 (28. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Lockal Trailsurfing.


 

YEAH nen UFO! so schön kanns im Pott sein!


----------



## checkb (28. September 2009)

Der RainAIR macht zum Feierabend einfach nur Laune. 

checkb


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2009)

youw. waschi.
 wenn du dein U-ST aufgebaut hast,- musse mal unbedingt kommen. 
unsre Halde Haniel is TOP zum fahren. 

aus Do. biste in ca. 20 automin. bei uns.


----------



## waschi82 (29. September 2009)

ja sehr sehr gerne! freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ja sehr sehr gerne! freu mich schon drauf!



na suuuper... 
 näheres findest du in unserem homtrail thread"
klick--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291126&page=98


----------



## checkb (30. September 2009)

Warten auf ein NOX. 





JPK und icke beim Wurmreiten.

checkb


----------



## User85319 (30. September 2009)

Hey checker, ein aktuelles großes Bild von deinem Heliu samt Teileliste würde mich mal interessieren...ua auch wieviel schwerer der Rahmen jetzt ist mit FR-Hinterbau.


----------



## checkb (30. September 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hey checker, ein aktuelles großes Bild von deinem Heliu samt Teileliste würde mich mal interessieren...ua auch wieviel schwerer der Rahmen jetzt ist mit FR-Hinterbau.



16,7 Kilo.  Ich bin aber ganz sicher nicht der Mass der Dinge für den klassichen AM Aufbau. Die verbauten Teile sind bleischwer aber sehr haltbar. Haltbarkeit benötige ich, da meine Fahrtechnik sehr bescheiden ist.

checkb

Foto folgt die Tage.


----------



## Maxximum (4. Oktober 2009)

heute geißkopf


----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2009)

Kurzer Check... Hinterrad noch da!

Aber Stylefaktor stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (4. Oktober 2009)

danke!

  muss ja öfter mal überprüft werden. nicht dass das irgendwann mal einfach fehlt


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2009)

kein gutes bild aber weils endlich mal ein wallride ist..


----------



## mikeymark (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist jetzt kein großes Kino was ich da abgebe, aber immerhin mit Ufo auf`m "hometrail".


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Oktober 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

uaaa... das letzte ist sehr schön. ich liebe solche verblockten sachen...


----------



## Omegar (6. Oktober 2009)

Nebel im Wald ist einfach nur schön....


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Oktober 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Nebel im Wald ist einfach nur schön....



Das war oben aufm Berg. Sah aber nicht so aus...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2009)

@chicken 
*klasse bilda*


----------



## tanchoplatinum (7. Oktober 2009)

salü

hier nen schöner wallride und noch so ein paar sachen


----------



## Sabes (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal zwei aus Port. August 09


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (8. Oktober 2009)

hier nochmal zwei von mir weils grad so schön ist:


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2009)

Aussicht genießen...






Von der Action später gibts keine Fotos. Oder vielleicht auch nur noch nicht. Ich hab jedenfalls gemerkt das mein Rad unbedingt schwerer werden muss...


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2009)

kraqsses bild. oben weiss und im tal grün.


----------



## OldSchool (25. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Aussicht genießen...
> 
> Ich hab jedenfalls gemerkt das mein Rad unbedingt schwerer werden muss...



Schönes Bild!
Häng dir eine Rohloff rein. Bringt ca. 800 gr plus.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!
> Häng dir eine Rohloff rein. Bringt ca. 800 gr plus.



Gibst du mir eine?

Ich dachte eher an Super Tracky in 2,7 vorne...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Oktober 2009)




----------



## OldSchool (25. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gibst du mir eine?
> 
> Ich dachte eher an Super Tracky in 2,7 vorne...



Habe in meinem 24 Zoll Einrad einen Duro(Point) 3,0 reifen drauf, der wiegt 1700gr. Den gibt es auch in 26 Zoll. 

Ist vom Rollwiderstand allerdings extremst derb..

Rohloff muss ich leider selbst behalten.


----------



## DieterB (25. Oktober 2009)

@nils.lohbarbek
feines bildchen. war das in malente?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. Oktober 2009)

DieterB schrieb:


> @nils.lohbarbek
> feines bildchen. war das in malente?



yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (26. Oktober 2009)

cool!


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> yes!





waschi82 schrieb:


> cool!



Ich kann ein Ausländisch, kann das wer Dolmetschen


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Oktober 2009)

what?!


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6476177]what?![/quote]


----------



## abbath (27. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich kann ein Ausländisch, kann das wer Dolmetschen



Si!


----------



## tokessa (27. Oktober 2009)

Yes = Ja
Cool = Kalt
What = Was
SI = Ja
Hab nachgeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (27. Oktober 2009)

ein paar pics von ner kurzen münchner session mit colin


----------



## han-sch (27. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder super bilder!


----------



## der Digge (27. Oktober 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Yes = Ja
> Cool = Kalt
> What = Was
> SI = Ja
> Hab nachgeschlagen



çok güzel


----------



## mikeymark (27. Oktober 2009)

Was geht denn jetzt ? 
Ich bin verwirrt ?


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist schawindelig...


----------



## waschi82 (27. Oktober 2009)

alles wird gut!


----------



## zwops (27. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein paar pics von ner kurzen münchner session mit colin



rainer, wenn du dein kleines heli am eines tages nicht mehr brauchst, kannst du ja direkt in den offenen container springen 

aber wie immer tolle action und schöne pics von colin


----------



## tokessa (28. Oktober 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> çok güzel


çok güzel = Herrlich 
Alta, ich komm aus GE


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Sabes: Das zweite ... ist das der Pleney DH??

@ Maxximum: Das erste Bild mit dem aufspritzenden Dreck hinter Dir ist genial... sieht eher bei MX so aus wenn man aus der Kurve beschleunigt. Beim zweiten Bild im FR fahr ich meist oben weil da muss man nicht durch so ne tiefe pampigflüssige Drecklache.

@ Nils: Ich kenn Leute mit ziemlich vernarbten Schienbeinen weil die genau so Sachen gemacht haben wie Du... Muss aber jeder selber wissen, hauptsache Troy Lee und Oakley, gell.  


@ rainer: Du warst am So auch in BMais... bot sich aber leider keine Gelegenheit auf nen Ratsch weil ich immer im Anhang war und Du bist sehr zeitig heimgefahren...


----------



## PiratPilot (29. Oktober 2009)

Rainer: Klasse Bilder! Am besten gefällt mir das zweite - mit dem Publikum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. Oktober 2009)

Die letzten zwei Tage:


----------



## haha (29. Oktober 2009)

Bozen? Purer Neid..


----------



## softbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Wetter Vino Speck die Bilder sprechen für sich.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Oktober 2009)

Speck und Vino war nicht drin. Dafür hats nur 37 pro Person gekostet...



haha schrieb:


> Bozen? Purer Neid..



Nö, Vinschgau. Und gegen den Neid hab ich noch ein Bild von meinem Mitfahrer nach dem Aufstehen:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Oktober 2009)

und der Neid ist wie weg geblasen


----------



## haha (29. Oktober 2009)

nö, bei mir nich.. erstens mag ich kälte lieber als wärme bzw. hitze, zweitens zieh ich rein vom erlebniswert her ein zelt einem bett vor


----------



## softbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

uuuahh. 
Das ist ja wie Abi-Fahrt in den 80ern.
Abends Lagerfeuer. Mit Vino die Hütte zuböllern und zum Speck-Kotzen nur den Reisverschluss zippen. 
Gibts was genialeres?


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2009)

so ein VW Golf war mein allererstes Auto


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2009)

ja neid! auf jedenfall! hammertrails!

ich hab mal meinen bmw für 2 wochen gegen so einen IIer golf td getauscht. 475000km drauf. um damit günstig an die atlantikküste zum surfen zu fahren. die kiste hat gehalten aber mein freund hat den schlüssel mit ins wasser genommen und wir mussten eine woche dranhängen bis der ersatzschlüssel da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja neid! auf jedenfall! hammertrails!
> 
> ich hab mal meinen bmw für 2 wochen gegen so einen IIer golf td getauscht. 475000km drauf. um damit günstig an die atlantikküste zum surfen zu fahren. die kiste hat gehalten aber mein freund hat den schlüssel mit ins wasser genommen und wir mussten eine woche dranhängen bis der ersatzschlüssel da war.



... dann ging es dir ja fast wie Stuntzi 

so nen 2er Golf kann man doch auch irgendwie Kurzschließen  ich wäre aber auch lieber im Urlaub geblieben


----------



## Sunman04 (30. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja neid! auf jedenfall! hammertrails!
> 
> ich hab mal meinen bmw für 2 wochen gegen so einen IIer golf td getauscht. 475000km drauf. um damit günstig an die atlantikküste zum surfen zu fahren. die kiste hat gehalten aber mein freund hat den schlüssel mit ins wasser genommen und wir mussten eine woche dranhängen bis der ersatzschlüssel da war.




au man, ich kann mitfühlen: Atlantikküste (Mimizan-Plage) 1er Golf, meine damalige Freundin hat den Schlüssel ins Klo!!!! geworfen


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bin doch kein elektriker. es hat lange genug gedauert bis ich die türe mit einem drahtkleiderbügel offen hatte weil mir irgendwie das französische wort für schweissdraht fehlte.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Tage:




im ersten moment hab ich gedacht es wäre der mezzo-trail 
aber trotzdem sehr schöne bilder!
aber auf das zelten hätte ich verzichtet


----------



## chickenway-user (1. November 2009)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> im ersten moment hab ich gedacht es wäre der mezzo-trail



Da war das Helius auch schon:























FR-Sniper schrieb:


> aber trotzdem sehr schöne bilder!


Danke! (Wiso eigentlich trotzdem?)



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> aber auf das zelten hätte ich verzichtet


Ja, ich wollte auch aufs Zelten verzichten, aber mein Mitfahrer hat einen auf Pussy gemacht...


----------



## delahero (1. November 2009)

Mein AM und Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna 92 (1. November 2009)

Mein neuer Rahmen in orange elox.


----------



## Omegar (1. November 2009)

Gutes Bild. Das Orange ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Da war das Helius auch schon:
> 
> Danke! (Wiso eigentlich trotzdem?)
> 
> Ja, ich wollte auch aufs Zelten verzichten, aber mein Mitfahrer hat einen auf Pussy gemacht...



1. meins auch, aber du weist schon das es da nen lift gibt 
2.TROTZDEM, bitte streichen 
3.  verrückter hund


----------



## rotzifotzi (1. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kraqsses bild. oben weiss und im tal grün.



Du kommst aus HH oder?


----------



## Falcon153 (1. November 2009)

anna 92 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rahmen in orange elox.



ja ich weiß...
ich hoffe ihr habt in wb letzte woche noch spaß gehabt?


----------



## AustRico (2. November 2009)




----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2009)

Geil!


----------



## trek 6500 (2. November 2009)

..das orange ist geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. November 2009)

Freitag in Winterberg, Mein FR und Ich 







geschossen vom delahero


----------



## AustRico (2. November 2009)

@chickenway-user: Danke! ebenfalls schöne Bilder - besonders in deinem Blog!

Zum Thema "leicht unscharfe Flugphasen" kann ich auch noch was beisteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (4. November 2009)

ma gemütlich was Trails fahren
Bilder sind vom "Condor"


----------



## Wheelsiderider (4. November 2009)

Jawohl ! Noch ein Nikolai im XxxxxxGebirge!
Bilder sind aber schon was älter oder?

Kannst du mir per PN schicken wo das untere Foto geschossen wurde? Das obere ist mir durchaus bekannt...eine der geilsten Stellen!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. November 2009)

letzte session in winterberg...danke an stute für die fotos!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


>



Was ein Blick  

Hammer Bilder, geile Äktion, fettesten Respekt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. November 2009)

Hehe, was pfeifst Du Dir vorm Fahren rein oder ist der Wallride so ein Adrenalinkick das Du sooo große Augen machst??  


Tolle Fotos. Ich hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder nach Winterberg komme. Das grosse Roadgap mute ich meinen alten Knochen aber irgendwie nicht mehr zu glaub ich.


----------



## tokessa (11. November 2009)

Schöne bilder, sieht knapp aus an der kleinen box.


----------



## haha (11. November 2009)

hier ein bild aus ogau. letzte möglichkeit dort zu fahren. ich hoffe, der park wird nächstes jahr doch wieder eröffnet
fotografiert von Vinzenz Bichler. danke nochmals.


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. November 2009)

ist leider nicht sehr realistisch 
war ein schöner park!


----------



## abbath (12. November 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


>



Ihr seid ja alle völlig verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (12. November 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schöne bilder, sieht knapp aus an der kleinen box.



ja, das sieht echt so aus als würd das VR die box streifen. war aber noch genug platz, liegt hauptsächlich an dem weitwinkel...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. November 2009)

blindflug


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2009)

Hier ein Bild vom Samstag, Ausritt mit der Nicolai-Gang beim Gürü in HD. Danke an die Knipse!


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2009)

Der Wursty


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2009)

schönes Bild 
+ schöne Augen


----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2009)

cc action:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

...das pic vom wursti is ja mal richtig geil !!!


----------



## Stagediver (22. November 2009)

Wursty fetzt. Der is da bestimmt sackschnell unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. November 2009)

.....und obendrei sieht es noch geschmeidig aus !


----------



## der Digge (23. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Wursty



Kette!



525Rainer schrieb:


> cc action:



Das ist eins der wenigen Bilder von dir wo ich sagen würde: "jo, dass geht wirklich"


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Das ist eins der wenigen Bilder von dir wo ich sagen würde: "jo, dass geht wirklich"



Von oben schauts sicher schlimmer aus...


----------



## Falco Mille (24. November 2009)

Tim Nemelka auf Ufo DS (http://timnemelka.blogspot.com/)

"Also das "canyongap" is' aus der spontanen Idee entstanden, dass ich unbedingt mal über 'ne Schlucht springen wollte...also hab ich den Häcker motiviert, dazu sind dann letzentlich als "Bauherren" der Lenny,Carlo und der Axel gekommen.

Nach ungefähr tausenjähriger Suche hat der Häcker dann nun endlich DIE Schlucht gefunden, die sich dafür eignete...ich mein findet in Stuttgart mal ne Schlucht wo man drüber springen kann??!! entweder 40 Meter weit oder Abhang in Gegenhang.....

Naja wie dem auch sei hier ist nun erstmal das Ergebnis von 1 ner Woche Bäume aus dem Weg räumen und Landung schaufeln und den Absprung fertig machen....

Bin raus Der Tim"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJO8WdVPvHI&NR=1"]YouTube- Schluchtgap Timmey 01[/ame]


----------



## acmatze (24. November 2009)

heftig...


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2009)

Das tat bestimmt weh, aber sorry, in Jeans mit T-Shirt einen neuen Sprung von der Größe machen ist mal völlig daneben. 
Ich hoffe mal es ist nicht zu viel dabei kaputt gegangen.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2009)

Schwachsinn, die Aktion.


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

Mit einer vernünftigen Landung hätte das bestimmt nicht weh getan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. November 2009)

totaler quatsch. zwar krasse action aber in t-shirt und hose sehr dumm. hallo onkel doc!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. November 2009)

...learning by doing auf schmerzlichste Weise........wenn sie wenigstens den Baum zerkleinert und geräumt hätten............


----------



## softbiker (24. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen minimum eine Rippe gebrochen und unter Garantie dass Schlüsselbein zertrümmert. 
Der is ja mal voll mit der Schulter gegen den Baum gerauscht.
Bleibt nur gute Besserung zu wünschen.


----------



## Falcon153 (24. November 2009)

Sagt mal Jungs wollt ihr euch umbringen?
Der Sprung ist Top,
aber die Landungsfläche muss doch einfach dann auch geräumt sein.


----------



## Framekiller (24. November 2009)

Mit Kappi statt mit Helm wärs sicherlich noch viel cooler gewesen
Ganz klar im Kopp war der ja ohnehinnicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2009)

AUA das war heftig


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2009)

Vollhorst...bin gespannt, wann die ersten Kids sich den Schädel einrennen, weil 'geht ja, der hatte auch nur n T-Shirt an'..aber der gesponsorte Rahmen hats ja ausgehalten. Tut mir leid, da fehlt mir das Verständnis für.


Naja, den zweiten der Jungs hat es auch in die Wallachei geballert

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uVQtDT4M7w"]YouTube- Schluchtgap HÃ¤cker 01[/ame]


----------



## Framekiller (24. November 2009)

Beim zweiten Fahrer sieht man richtig schön das die Landung nicht nur flach ist, sondern auch noch nach oben zeigt. da kann man ja gleich gegen ne Wand springen." Die spinnen die Römer"


----------



## Stagediver (24. November 2009)

Tja... er wurde zum Spielball der Physik
Man sieht echt gut wie es das Bike bei der "Landung" den Hang hochzieht.
Ne vernünftige Landung wäre da echt sinnvoll. 

Und der Herr im ersten Versuch hat echt was am Helm!
Zumal solche Aktionen kein gutes Bild auf den Sport werfen. Wenn das jeder so (ohne Protektoren und Hirn) machen würde, dann wird diese Art des Radfahrens auch weiterhin als "Verrücktensport" abgestempelt. 
Hat zur Folge: Probleme mit Komunen beim Streckenbau und Bikeparks errichten. Krankenkassen stellen sich irgenwann mal quer...
Was noch viel schlimmer ist... die Kids machen das nach, weil sie denken das ist cool und verletzen sich dabei richtig.

Wir haben grosse Verantwortung gegenüber dem Nachwuchs! Also erst denken, dann Kette!

Sorry für die Aufregung, aber mir ging das echt gerade gegen den Strich.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (24. November 2009)

Echt nicht normal die Beiden, so ein scheis Ding zu springen. Der Rest wurde ja schon von Anderen hier beschrieben.


----------



## softbiker (24. November 2009)

Der zweite "schluchtgab häcker" ist ja mim Oberkörper volle Sahne auf die Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi geknallt. Bestimmt auch nicht viel angenehmer als sein Vorgänger. 

Is aber bestimmt au nicht das erste mal dass die Jungs aufn Kopp gefallen sind


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. November 2009)

Den Sprung finde ich nicht schlecht, die haben sich nur keine Gedanken 
über die Landung gemacht........sehe ich öfters. Hauptsache eine Rampe,


...........Landung ? Wozu ?......


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. November 2009)

naja, wer es brauch


----------



## Falco Mille (24. November 2009)

Also ich habe Respekt vor der Aktion. Hut ab. Außerdem trug Tim dabei einen Rückenpanzer, Helm und Beinschützer. Aber erst mal das Gegenteil behaupten und die Sache mies machen... Danke, schon klar Jungs.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Stagediver (24. November 2009)

Das Springer Nummer 1 die Aktion mit nem Ufo DS macht, ist wirklich respektabel.
Aber Spätestens bei dem Baum in der nicht vorhandenen Landung hörts echt auf.
Jeder von uns ist mal übermütig und jeder ist schon mal derbe abgestiegen.
Aber hier sind einfach zu viele Dinge, die die meisten hier sinnfrei finden.

...nimms uns nicht übel Falco...

Wir alle lieben den Sport...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> YouTube- Schluchtgap Timmey 01



jetzt zeigst du mir mal, wo er hier knieschützer und einen rückenprotektor trägt????


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2009)

Hallo Falco,

ich denke, jeder hat hier Respekt vor der Aktion, das Gap zu springen, sowie auch vor der Leistung, die die Jungs erbracht haben, das Ding zu bauen. 

Dennoch denke ich, es sind immer noch zwei Dinge, OB man etwas macht und WIE man etwas macht. Dann lieber noch ne Woche investieren und eine gescheite Landung bauen, und vielleicht halt ne Protektorenjacke anziehen (weil ein Rückenpanzer auch wenig nützt, wenn man auf die andere Körperseite fällt...).

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man solche Dinge in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert, dann sollte man vielleicht auch einen Gedanken daran verschwenden, dass es genug 'Wenig-nachdenkende-boah-geil-ey'-User gibt, und wenn es dann einen ungeübten Nachmacher mit ensprechenden Folgen in die 'Landung' reinhackt, dann fällt das halt schnell auf alle Biker zurück, und dann werden auch die Baumeister im Video erst recht nicht mehr davon haben, eventuelles 'selber-Schuld'-denken hin oder her.




> ...nimms uns nicht übel Falco...
> 
> Wir alle lieben den Sport...


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2009)

Sorry Falco, aber die Jungs haben zu wenige Schutz für den Sprung angehabt und die Landezone war auch für den A...... Der Tim kann froh sein, dass er sich nicht beide Unterarme gebrochen hat so wie er sich da abfängt.

Wenn man im Tanga für ein cooles Bild durch die Luft springen will, sollte man den Sprung besser als alles andere kennen. (Vorsicht Übertreibung) Aber selbst dann ist das Risiko eines Sturzes nicht aus der Welt geschafft.
Aber einen neuen Sprung (dieser Größe) in der alltags Hometrail Ausstattung zu springen ist völlig Hirnfrei.


----------



## der Digge (24. November 2009)

Der zweite erinnert mich an Michel aus Lönneberga in der Suppenschüssel


----------



## KLT (24. November 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Der zweite erinnert mich an Michel aus Lönneberga in der Suppenschüssel



Der ist gut!
Es gibt Momente, da liebe ich dieses Forum
Nur, ob die Jungs noch wissen wer der Michel ist? Die stammen bestimmt aus der gameboy-Generation!


----------



## scox83 (24. November 2009)

aaaaalta...
ihr habt n schaden...


----------



## zuspät (24. November 2009)

gute arbeit, geile sache. 
was die sache mit der landung angeht, die erbauer fanden des reicht so (dann unter erfahrung ablegen) anders kann ich mir des net erklären.
aber wie dem auch sei, gute besserung an die piloten.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. November 2009)

scox83 schrieb:


> aaaaalta...
> ihr habt n schaden...



Allerdings. Mag schon sein das mit nicht ausreichend Protektoren über das Ding zu fliegen nicht die intelligenteste Idee gewesen ist, aber das werden die Jungs schon bei der Landung gemerkt haben. 

Wenn jetzt aber jeder dazu sagt das es dämlich ist, ist das vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt intelligenter.

Ich denke es ist alles (mehrfach) gesagt, wir können uns also wieder den Nicolais in Action zuwenden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. November 2009)

jeder wie er meint, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Übergang von Hang zu Absprunghügel schon viel zu übel, dann ist der Absprung nur mit zwei dünnen Ästchen gesichert gegen abrutschen... naja, jeder wie er meint


----------



## Sunman04 (27. November 2009)

cooler Sprung!!! Genug speed hattest Du ja!
Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (27. November 2009)

Nettes Video, habe ich immer wieder anschauen müssen!
Kleiner Hinweis an unsere Pädagogen hier im Forum: die zahlreichen Videos mit den geglückten Aktionen (wo alle Fehlversuche NICHT gezeigt werden) verleiten viel mehr zur riskanten Nachahmung.
Gruß
Wosch


----------



## dadsi (27. November 2009)

wosch schrieb:


> Nettes Video, habe ich immer wieder anschauen müssen!
> Kleiner Hinweis an unsere Pädagogen hier im Forum: die zahlreichen Videos mit den geglückten Aktionen (wo alle Fehlversuche NICHT gezeigt werden) verleiten viel mehr zur riskanten Nachahmung.
> Gruß
> Wosch



Jepp: Free Ride 
Die Jungs wissen was sie tun und wenn nicht werden sie es spüren...(die Nachmacher)
Es soll Menschen geben, die haben nur Eier in der Hose, aber Nullhirn
Versucht mal einem Hormongesteuerten etwas rational näher zu bringen
Zum Glück gibt es ja noch so ein klein wenig Demokratie und Selbstbestimmung hier
Ride Free


----------



## Schoschi (27. November 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> ...die haben nur Eier in der Hose...


die müssten bei mir so groß sein dass ich damit bestimmt nicht bis auf die andere Seite kommen würde.......


----------



## chickenway-user (30. November 2009)




----------



## sluette (30. November 2009)

klasse bild !


----------



## DJT (30. November 2009)

jep! Danke an den Fotografen 
(der leider ohne sein Helius unterwegs war)

das hier find ich auch ganz nett (man beachte die "Muddy Mary's" )


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Dezember 2009)

Schön, dass es hier endlich mit Action weitergeht. Hatte schon befürchtet, wir müssen den Thread umbenennen. In "Papa, bau mir Stützräder dran und lauf dicht hinter mir her!" oder so ähnlich.....

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. Dezember 2009)

ganz so schlimm soll es natürlich nicht werden


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2009)

schöne tourenaction! die bikeoparks haben teils zu und ich hab auch gestern nachmittag noch ne tour gemacht. wahrscheinlich die letzte ohne schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (4. Dezember 2009)

einfach geil das video! am besten ist die stelle wo die räder bis zur nabe im boden versinken ;D aber ist ja nichts schlimmes passiert. 
hut ab auf jeden fall & weiter so! ich will den dreier darüber sehen 

gruß ausm hohen norden^^


----------



## FullyBiker (5. Dezember 2009)

Geile Nicolai Action am Anfang, aber jetzt gehts richtig ab


----------



## acid-driver (5. Dezember 2009)

du kannst nicht von deiner festplatte aus verlinken 

lade die bilder am besten ins fotoalbum, von dort aus ists einfacher


----------



## der Digge (5. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Ulrich


----------



## kitor (6. Dezember 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Schön, dass es hier endlich mit Action weitergeht. Hatte schon befürchtet, wir müssen den Thread umbenennen. In "Papa, bau mir Stützräder dran und lauf dicht hinter mir her!" oder so ähnlich.....
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testmaen (6. Dezember 2009)

Ein kleines Video von Cyril_88 an der französischen Mittelmeerküste auf seinem Helius AC:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqrnV2ahYYA"]YouTube- GOPR0001.MP4[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (6. Dezember 2009)

Murmelt er da während der Abfahrt die ganze Zeit vor sich hin? Netter Trail.


----------



## Morti (6. Dezember 2009)

sieht klasse aus


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2009)

ich mag solche Strecken

schön laufen lassen und gequirlt werden

;-)

irgendwie finde ich sein Radl ziemlich geil
ein Helius AC muss wohl ins Haus...
oder kann man sich ein AM in AC Optik bauen lassen?
(schlanke Optik, 160 mm Federweg maximal, keine Bikeparkfreigabe, leichter Rahmen)


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> oder kann man sich ein AM in Helius ??? Optik bauen lassen?
> (schlanke Optik, 160 mm Federweg maximal, keine Bikeparkfreigabe, leichter Rahmen)



???

nimm lieber ein AC, von der Stange ist bezahlbar, sonst geht das los mit Master Tail Rahmen ( ich hoffe richtig geschrieben )


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2009)

schon korrigiert...

heisst das Wort nicht tailor made, das du suchst?


----------



## abbath (6. Dezember 2009)

...und ich dachte schon, es gäbe schon wieder eine neue Bike-Kategorie.


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2009)

ich denke CC-Freeride deckt alles ab...


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2009)

schönes video, und noch schöneres bike!


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> schon korrigiert...
> 
> heisst das Wort nicht tailor made, das du suchst?



jo so passt alles


----------



## Sunman04 (7. Dezember 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Ein kleines Video von Cyril_88 an der französischen Mittelmeerküste auf seinem Helius AC:
> 
> YouTube- GOPR0001.MP4



Schöner Trail!
Wo war das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (7. Dezember 2009)

Mont Faron bei Toulon. beinhartes Gelände.
Und Marseille-Nähe ...


----------



## Sunman04 (8. Dezember 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Mont Faron bei Toulon. beinhartes Gelände.
> Und Marseille-Nähe ...


sieht echt super aus. Gibt es auch was gutes etwas weiter östlich? Nähe ST Tropez? Ich bin da an Pfingsten...


----------



## obim (9. Dezember 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> sieht echt super aus. Gibt es auch was gutes etwas weiter östlich? Nähe ST Tropez? Ich bin da an Pfingsten...



Das Nächste ist das Massiv des Maures, dort wirst du auch mit dem Sting glücklich.

edit: hab http://vtopo.fr/?-Librairie- gefunden, ob die Führer was taugen weis ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Xiper (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Sunman04 (9. Dezember 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Das Nächste ist das Massiv des Maures, dort wirst du auch mit dem Sting glücklich.
> 
> edit: hab http://vtopo.fr/?-Librairie- gefunden, ob die Führer was taugen weis ich allerdings nicht.




Vielen Dank, werde ich gleich mal checken!!!


----------



## corfrimor (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey, was ist denn das für 'ne Mucke in dem ArgonRoadTrackbike-Video? Weiß das jemand?

Das Argon ist übrigens auch nicht schlecht 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Dezember 2009)

die Mucke steht im Abspann


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Dezember 2009)

ich will auch so ein kurzes Gates Trikot. Kann man das irgendwo schon käuflich erwerben ???

Mfg Erik


----------



## baiano (10. Dezember 2009)

tach, 

ein Schnappschuss aus dem Sommer 2009! Entstanden in Chatel! 







Gruss 
baiano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Dezember 2009)

baiano, wurde das Foto nach Mitte August gemacht??

Falls ja, dann wurde als ich dort war der Sprung gerade geplant weil paar Leut mit Maßband usw. rumgerannt sind. 
Sicher einige Meter, respekt!


----------



## baiano (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi pyrosteiner, 

waren vom 15.-22.08 vor Ort. Passt also mit deinen Vermutungen.. 
Die Grösse kann ich schlecht abschätzen aber es waren schon so einige Meter, sorgt auf jeden Fall auch für Adrenalinnachschub.

gruss
felix


----------



## Wurstsalat (14. Dezember 2009)

Nicolai ION in Action 







Cheerz Worschty


----------



## waschi82 (14. Dezember 2009)

Yeah! FETT!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Dezember 2009)

............Dreamteam, Linda und Worschty..


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ............Dreamteam, Linda und Worschty..



Word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Dezember 2009)

super Bild, kann so direkt in den Kalender!


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> super Bild, kann so direkt in den Kalender!



Dieses Bild steht für den Kalender nicht zur Debatte


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja ne is klar,............da fehlt etwas außerordentlich wichtiges.......


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

.....pornomädels ...))


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Dezember 2009)

baiano schrieb:


> Hi pyrosteiner,
> 
> waren vom 15.-22.08 vor Ort. Passt also mit deinen Vermutungen..
> Die Grösse kann ich schlecht abschätzen aber es waren schon so einige Meter, sorgt auf jeden Fall auch für Adrenalinnachschub.
> ...



Dann haben die den Sprung aber schnell gebaut. Ich war bis zum 14.8. in PDS und muss jetzt leider noch paar Monate warten bis ich wieder dort bin.

Bereits der kleine daneben waren einige Meter und zu kurz kommen tut richtig weh. Glaub ich gern mit dem Adrenalinschub.


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dieses Bild steht für den Kalender nicht zur Debatte



Ach so, an euren hatte ich dabei gar nicht gedacht, der gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut, spitzen Idee!


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Dezember 2009)

zwei fotos von der tour heute:


----------



## Cyril (28. Dezember 2009)

Helius FR and helius AC riding in south of France rocky terrain....

You will see a nice OTB!!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LLPuZhlLY"]YouTube- coudon.mp4[/ame]


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

@rainer : schöne bilder !!


----------



## balticnor (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Trail auf dem Video von Cyril ist super. Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (29. Dezember 2009)

Cyril: good to know that Mt. Coudon is not only for climbers & hikers 
although - the first part looks really gnarly , hope it didn't hurt you too much. Btw., is it legal to ride any path that is e.g. shown in the IGN maps?

Is there any VTT related infrastructure around Toulon like
shops, shuttle services, apartments etc.?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Dezember 2009)

@ rainer:

Was hältst Du von Skipisten und Trails im angrenzenden Wald?

Ich plan gerade einen Biketag auf ner Skipiste nähe St. Englmar. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:


















Weitere Fotos vom Snowbiken siehe in meinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## Carnologe (30. Dezember 2009)

Super geil 

Hast Du Dir bei dem Sturz etwas getan?


----------



## FullyBiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Downhill at Start !


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Dezember 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ rainer:
> 
> Was hältst Du von Skipisten und Trails im angrenzenden Wald?
> 
> Ich plan gerade einen Biketag auf ner Skipiste nähe St. Englmar. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:




meinst du mich? es gibt hier glaub ich 3 rainer 

mit skihängen kann ich mich mit dem radl weniger begeistern. auch schnee ist nicht so mein ding mit dem rad. ich brauch keinen lift zwingend und deswegen radl ich lieber auf den hirschenstein. bis jetzt ist fast alles schneefrei im bayrischen wald ausser die pisten und der arber.


----------



## FullyBiker (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,ich hab mal eine Frage weiss jemand ob man an ein Nicolai ION einen Umwerfer montieren kann ? Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Dezember 2009)

es hilft oft sich für Fragen den passenden Thread zu suchen, in Deinem Fall würde ich diesen hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397025&page=37

empfehlen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Januar 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Super geil
> 
> Hast Du Dir bei dem Sturz etwas getan?




Ne, hab mir Gott sei Dank nix getan aber hatte schon ne Millisekunde nen großen Schreck da ich eben direkt auf so nen liegen gebliebenen Baumstamm fiel aus dem noch spitze Äste rausragten... ja und dann war da noch der nagelneue Helm... 

Aber nix passiert, auch kein Kratzer im Helm.


@ 525rainer: Meinte Dich, aber OK. Das Skipistenheizen die nächsten Tage hat sich eh erledigt - im bayr. Wald liegt fast kein Schnee mehr. Dort wo wir fahren dürften ist der Skibetrieb eingestellt worden und es muss erst wieder schneien.


----------



## Simbl (1. Januar 2010)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Hallo,ich hab mal eine Frage weiss jemand ob man an ein Nicolai ION einen Umwerfer montieren kann ? Frohes neues Jahr


 
Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2010)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Hallo,ich hab mal eine Frage weiss jemand ob man an ein Nicolai ION einen Umwerfer montieren kann ? Frohes neues Jahr



kann man nicht. dazu bräuchte es einen umwerferturm. kannst ja mal anfragen, ob kalle dir den dranbruzzelt. viel sinn machts allerdings nicht, das ION ist ein reines downhillbike und will mit single kettenführung gefahren werden. könntest aber ne hammerschmidt montieren oder nimmst einfach ein nicht zu großes kettenblatt vorne und 11-34 hinten. 

gruß, einer der RAINER´s


----------



## FullyBiker (2. Januar 2010)

Ja Hallo nochmal meine Frage : Kann man an ein Nicolai ION einen Umwerfer montieren ? Mit dem Link konnte ich leider nichts anfangen !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Januar 2010)

, sag´ mal´, hast Du die Posts nicht gelesen ???


----------



## guru39 (2. Januar 2010)

nein, an einem ION kann man keinen Umwerfer montieren. Hammerschmidt auf Wunsch geht aber.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2010)

...wie bereits 2x gesagt. fullybiker, bitte nich nur schreiben, sondern auch
 L E S E N !


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Glaubt ihr man kann an nen ION nen Umwerfer bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (3. Januar 2010)

Am besten rufen wir alle am Montag bei Nicolai an und erkundigen uns 
Ich frag auch nach einer Montagemöglichkeit für einen Wuääästblinker!


----------



## Simbl (3. Januar 2010)

An meins kommt ein Gepäckträger. Sowas wollt ich schon immer haben


----------



## pfalz (3. Januar 2010)

Ich will* SCHUTZBLECHE*!!!!


----------



## abbath (3. Januar 2010)

Hol Dir lieber 'ne kurze Regenhose.


----------



## pfalz (3. Januar 2010)

pfffffff...


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

.....oder reflektoren .... muaaahhhhh


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Januar 2010)

Suche Downhillreifen mit Reflexstreifen.


Über Gepäckträger hab ich tatsächlich schonmal nachgedacht. Für Radreisen mit der Möglichkeit den Kram abzuladen und rocken zu gehen...


----------



## c_w (3. Januar 2010)

Kinder... Fotos... oder Videos... kein dummes Gelaber (egal von wem).

Danke!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab ne Cuba Libre Zapfanlage am Bike... passt auch für meine Nicolais. Ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift... auf der DH-Strecke verschütte ich so viel, da muss ich mir mal bei MC Donalds nen Deckel fürn Becher mitnehmen 








Das mit der "Kühlerfigur" hat sich als schlecht rausgestellt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Januar 2010)

schade das war mal ein echt schöner Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (3. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> schade das war mal ein echt schöner Thread



wenn der Schnee liegen bleibt könnten wir morgen versuchen da noch was zu retten


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Januar 2010)

Wer wird denn gleich weinen wenn mal bissl Spass gemacht wird....








Von vorn und von hinten...










Spitzkehren mit M-Pire... not easy!





Winter is sch(n)ee


----------



## WODAN (4. Januar 2010)

Datum:27.12.2009
Ort: Hessischer Forst
Fotograf: "oldrizzo"


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2010)

Das mittlere gefällt mir


----------



## sluette (5. Januar 2010)

das ist ein bmxtb, oder ? hast du davon auch detailbilder ? deins habe ich hier noch nirgends gesehen...


----------



## ins (5. Januar 2010)

Beim mittleren Bild sollte man auch beachten, dass die Stelle komplett vereist war, ebenso der Auslauf. Hat an dem Tag auch für ein paar schöne Szenen gesorgt


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> das ist ein bmxtb, oder ? hast du davon auch detailbilder ? deins habe ich hier noch nirgends gesehen...



Habe extra für Dich Eines hochgeladen, ist aber nicht mehr aktuell.
Mittlerweile andere Schaltung/Kurbel/Sattel/Pedale usw...


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2010)




----------



## haha (6. Januar 2010)

ab ins unterholz. sehr geiles bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (6. Januar 2010)

Und da war er weg der trainer


----------



## waschi82 (6. Januar 2010)

Yeah cooles Bild!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2010)

Na wenigstens standen die Bäume paar Meter weit weg....


----------



## DevilRider (14. Januar 2010)

Geschossen von "Condor"


ein paar mehr gibts auf -> www.blitzkasten.com


video: -> Video der Woche 


so genug gepralt


----------



## waschi82 (14. Januar 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Februar 2010)

'People dont understand the pleasure of riding a bike. All alone in the woods, feeling the wind in our face, the breeze of the forest, the smell of the dirt, the union between man and nature. Its something you cant describe with words

It doesnt matter if youre fast or slow, if youre first or last, here we ride for the passion of mountain biking.


Thats why I was trailificated'


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP8-dBirtbw"]YouTube- Trailificated - Mountain Bike Movie[/ame]


Find ich ein echt geiles Video! Dort, wo das gedreht wurde hatte es am Samstag Sonne und 26 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (1. Februar 2010)

volle Zustimmung


----------



## abbath (1. Februar 2010)

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur das zu ein:



			
				MBA schrieb:
			
		

> There are three ways to negotiate a tight downhill switchback. The most destructive is also the most popular: A) Lock the rear wheel and turn in sharply. B) Skid the rear end around and release the rear brake when the bike is pointed down the next straightaway. If this is you and you are not riding at a bike park or on an official racecourse, you are a jerk


----------



## BOSTAD (1. Februar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> 'People dont understand the pleasure of riding a bike. All alone in the woods, feeling the wind in our face, the breez...
> 
> 
> Find ich ein echt geiles Video! Dort, wo das gedreht wurde hatte es am Samstag Sonne und 26 Grad




Wo war das? Der Vegetation zu Folge  sieht das schon fast tropisch aus. Danke für den Post, schönes Video.


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2010)

schöner film und schöner trail aber seine shorts sehen am ende von oben aus wie ein oller damen schlüpper...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2010)

Toller Trail !


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2010)

hiho
was hat der denn eigentlich für ein trikot/jersey an?
sieht gut aus.
ps. schönes video und flowtrail


----------



## xRemcox (2. Februar 2010)

the last is photoshopped by the photographer...


----------



## Bergamonster (2. Februar 2010)

da ist wohl jemand in den Farbtopf gefallen  schaut aber ganz gut aus, coole Bilder!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hiho
> was hat der denn eigentlich für ein trikot/jersey an?
> sieht gut aus.
> ps. schönes video und flowtrail



Mir gefällt das Trikot auch, ich hab es noch nie gesehn. Vermutlich ein Custommade.


Das FOX CMY gefällt mir auch gut, das 08er No fear Rogue war aber nen Tick schöner meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2010)

aber fullface mit sonnenbrille schaut stuhl aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (8. Februar 2010)




----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2010)

yeah, so muss das


----------



## zwops (9. Februar 2010)

...da kommt schon a bissl neid auf wenn man mit erkältung hier bei dem shiiitwedder sitzt und bilder von den kanaren sieht....

schönes bild


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## hands diamond (10. Februar 2010)

Hammer!!


----------



## OldSchool (10. Februar 2010)

Geil. 

Ganz altes Nicolaishirt?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2010)

rockt!


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2010)

TOP!!


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2010)

sehr geil Sebbl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Springhecht (13. Februar 2010)

Hier mal was fürs Sommerfeeling. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Omegar (14. Februar 2010)

frühling. JETZT!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Februar 2010)

Nix Frühling.... SCHNEE BLEIB DAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

















und sowas macht auch spass:


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> frühling. JETZT!



Yeah


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Februar 2010)

Jepp, ist ein schon etwas älteres Nicolai Shirt


----------



## softbiker (15. Februar 2010)

ich kenn hier keinen der so "krank" ist wie der pyro. Du bist ja ein echter Offroad-Fetischist.
Aber die Fotos lassen viel gute Laune erahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ich kenn hier keinen der so "krank" ist wie der pyro. Du bist ja ein echter Offroad-Fetischist.
> Aber die Fotos lassen viel gute Laune erahnen.




Hehe, das muss ich ja gleich in meine Signatur setzen. Jetzt würd mir nur noch etwas mehr Fahrtechnik fehlen... 

Bei mir gibts halt keine Jahreszeiten, ich fahr immer und überall weil ich hab so wenig Freizeit da bleibt keine Zeit für Schlechtwetterdepressionen und sonstigen Käse. Bullshit ist nur wenn bei minus 18 Grad die Sperrklinken vom Freilauf einfrieren. Aber auch da gabs ne Lösung 

Aber Snow DH macht mir echt enorm viel Spass - wer das noch nie gemacht hat der weis nicht was Ihm da entgeht. 

Ende Februar - Anfang März will ich wieder was organisieren, wer Lust hat im Raum Sankt Englmar auf ner Skipiste zu fahren kann mitkommen. Dort sind auch obige Fotos entstanden!

Weitere Fotos siehe mein Fotoalbum.


----------



## luk! (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habe hier gerade ein Rückblick auf die 2009er Saison von Nicolai gefunden. Hoffe, es war noch nicht und falls doch ist es auch ein zweites mal sehenswert 

Leider habe ich es hier icht direkt einbetten können


----------



## hands diamond (19. Februar 2010)

Cool! Ich kannte es noch nicht, danke.


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Februar 2010)

Jo cooles Video, nur die Musik war ganz schön anstrengend. 
Grüße aus dem auftauenden Frankfurt.


----------



## Norcohilde (21. Februar 2010)

Wir müssen ma ein Nicolai treffen machen.
Winterberg,Willingen oder so ähnlich das wäre geil.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Februar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Ich habe hier gerade ein Rückblick auf die 2009er Saison von Nicolai gefunden. Hoffe, es war noch nicht und falls doch ist es auch ein zweites mal sehenswert
> 
> Leider habe ich es hier icht direkt einbetten können



ist wohl von Hoshi oder einem seiner Mitarbeiter...wenn man Nicolai_Racing_Season_2009.mov löscht kann man das video downloaden


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2010)

Heute das Tauwetter genutzt, war ne geile Schlammschlacht


----------



## FullyBiker (22. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute hat jemand Erfahrung,ich suche ein neues DH Bike, kann mich aber zwischen Nicolai ION ST und Votec VFR nicht entscheiden, was ist besser preislich sowohl als auch technisch ?


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2010)

das hier ist a) das nicolai forum (was erwartest du? ) und b) der action-thread...


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2010)

Also in dem Thread wirst Du bestimmt irre viele Befürworter für das Votec finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (22. Februar 2010)

hab grad in colins blog ein foto mit mir drauf vom letzten jahr entdeckt was hier reinpasst:


----------



## abbath (25. Februar 2010)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute hat jemand Erfahrung,ich suche ein neues DH Bike, kann mich aber zwischen Nicolai ION ST und Votec VFR nicht entscheiden, was ist besser preislich sowohl als auch technisch ?



Ein Ufo.


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Februar 2010)




----------



## Falcon153 (26. Februar 2010)

da bekommt man ja wieder richtig lust nach dem ganzen schnee mit zu fahren...


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Februar 2010)

...ja , wird zeit ..aber die haben in der wettervorhersage was von erneuten schneefällen ab mittwoch gefaselt ....


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2010)

teilweise nicolai in action


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2010)

diese Rainscobikes müssen doch irgendwie gut sein

wenn die diesen Drop überleben...

;-)


----------



## fuzzball (27. Februar 2010)




----------



## checkb (27. Februar 2010)

Danke Rainer. Nährt in mir die Hoffung, dass es bald wieder los geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2010)

Echt?

Rainer nährt im mir eher den Gedanken, das Radeln anderen zu überlassen...

;-)


----------



## abbath (27. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht das mit der Möglichkeit des Überfahrens des Brückenbogens aus?

Oben sicher zu windig, oder?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2010)

Die Autofahrer haben glaub ich gut geglotzt...


----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2010)

bild von der landung wäre mit sicherheit auch interessant 

sind doch bestimmt mal locker 2m?


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2010)

die landung ist halb so wild weil die brücke leicht federt


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die landung ist halb so wild weil die brücke leicht federt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2010)




----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2010)

Wie war das mit den zwei dummen................


----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2010)

..und den gleichen gedanken, genau


----------



## limestone (2. März 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die landung ist halb so wild weil die brücke leicht federt



... überfahren des Brückenbogens wäre schon krass und wenns dich da schmeißt, dann gibts nichts mehr zu lachen. Bei mir hier sind an den Brücken immer solche Stachelfelder, damit man gar nicht auf die Idee kommt da drüber zu laufen, geschweige denn zu fahren. Haben die die Stacheln bei dir an der Brücke vergessen??


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2010)

limestone schrieb:


> Haben die die Stacheln bei dir an der Brücke vergessen??



auf´m dorf ?


----------



## pratt (2. März 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> teilweise nicolai in action



Allein nur wegen Deiner Beiträge lohnt sich hier ein Blick ins Forum


----------



## 525Rainer (2. März 2010)

limestone schrieb:


> ... überfahren des Brückenbogens wäre schon krass und wenns dich da schmeißt, dann gibts nichts mehr zu lachen. Bei mir hier sind an den Brücken immer solche Stachelfelder, damit man gar nicht auf die Idee kommt da drüber zu laufen, geschweige denn zu fahren. Haben die die Stacheln bei dir an der Brücke vergessen??



ich würd nicht auf die idee kommen da drüber zu fahren. manual runter wär zwar evtl. cool aber sowas brauchts einfach nicht. das solln die red bull motorrad fahrer machen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auf´m dorf ?



Na, Niederbayern. Do is d´Welt no hoibwegs in Ordnung.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. März 2010)

noch zwei von dem tag.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2010)

Beim Zweiten hast Dir aber bißchen vom McAskill inspirieren lassen, oder?
Cool, die Brücke hat Lagerdeckel von Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (3. März 2010)

Bissl Biken in DD-Heide.


----------



## checkb (3. März 2010)

Rainer, was ist mit der Mauer im Hintergrund? Dir fällt doch bestimmt was ein. 

checkb


----------



## Mythilos (3. März 2010)

"ghostrider"...keiner aufm Bike.. der, der da sonst sitzt mußte Fotos machen bei der heutigen Tour in Jena


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2010)

Hier mal ein kleines Vüdeo aus Heidelberg 

aufm Baik: Sebastian (UFO ST) und üsch (Helius AFR).


Grüß Gürü.


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. März 2010)

Sehr geil geworden!!


----------



## habbadu (7. März 2010)

Klasse - es lebe die Technik


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2010)

und so schön trocken


----------



## softbiker (7. März 2010)

an Teile der Strecke kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Allerdings wars da a bisll feichter


----------



## 525Rainer (7. März 2010)

sehr geile trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (7. März 2010)

mal nen bissel was von mir


----------



## nicolai.fan (7. März 2010)

freak


----------



## Carnologe (8. März 2010)

Danach war der Sattel futsch, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2010)

Gute Pics ! (Die Fox Decals sind auf dem linken Tauchrohr falsch rum)


----------



## haha (8. März 2010)

schöne sachen haben sich da wieder angesammelt..
@ rainer: in straubing gibts auch ne ganz nette dirtline direkt an der donau.
mach nach deinem wallride nen 180er, und fahr ca. 5 min den weg am fluss lang. dann kommste dort hin


----------



## Omegar (25. März 2010)

am letzten Sonntag in Berlin auf unserer legalen DH-Strecke in den Müggelbergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (25. März 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> am letzten Sonntag in Berlin auf unserer legalen DH-Strecke in den Müggelbergen.



da war ich am Fr. oder Sa mit meiner Freundin spazieren!
Ihr habt da so nen riesigen Bretteranlieger, den fahrt ihr nicht wirklich, oder?

Ansonsten schönes Projekt!


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> am letzten Sonntag in Berlin auf unserer legalen DH-Strecke in den Müggelbergen.



Wenn es mich mal nach Berlin verschlagen sollte möchte ich dort mal fahren, wenn ich darf 

Schönes Bild


----------



## Omegar (27. März 2010)

nähere Infos unter www.downhillberlin.de
Macht definitiv Spaß und denn Bretteranlieger fahren einige sehr gern...


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. März 2010)

ma wieder nen bissel was von mir 

















vorne der mim nicolai hinten einer derjenigen , die diese tollen rahmen bauen


----------



## acmatze (29. März 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. März 2010)

Ralf Schmedding Team VULKATECH / Bike Bauer


----------



## emerica (31. März 2010)

Auch mal eins von mir ;-)


----------



## "Sebastian" (1. April 2010)

emerica schrieb:


> Auch mal eins von mir ;-)



Sauber!! 

Ich wollte am WE nach Bad Wildbad, wie schauts aus, kommste mit?


----------



## sluette (5. April 2010)

karfreitag trailtour:


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. April 2010)

Endlich wirds wärmer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (5. April 2010)

So, Winterpause beendet, endlich wieder Finale:




(4 Rennräder überholt )


----------



## softbiker (5. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> karfreitag trailtour:



Also ich wollte schon mal den VRO von vorne sehen und habe mich bis dato immer gesträubt so ein Ding ans Bike zu bauen aber schaut irgendwie nicht schlecht aus.
Wie ist die Funktion?


----------



## DJT (5. April 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> So, Winterpause beendet, endlich wieder Finale



Eey Chicky  
Hast neue Schoner?
Freu mich schon auf die nächste AM trifft FR Tour


----------



## Helius-FR (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also ich wollte schon mal den VRO von vorne sehen und habe mich bis dato immer gesträubt so ein Ding ans Bike zu bauen aber schaut irgendwie nicht schlecht aus.
> Wie ist die Funktion?



Funktion ist 
(Fahre einen 1.5 VRO Downhill siehe meine Fotos)


----------



## sluette (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also ich wollte schon mal den VRO von vorne sehen und habe mich bis dato immer gesträubt so ein Ding ans Bike zu bauen aber schaut irgendwie nicht schlecht aus.
> Wie ist die Funktion?



ich finde das teil 1a, technisch wie optisch. kann allerdings keinen steifigkeitsvorteil zur kombi superforce / vector feststellen. ich habe den auch nur einmal eingestellt und gut ist, gibt ja einige leute die den je nach wetter und hundschuhen einstellen ...


----------



## acmatze (7. April 2010)

Hier auch mal wieder was von mir...


----------



## OldSchool (10. April 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> (4 Rennräder überholt )



Das ist auf dem Trail allerdings Pflicht.


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2010)

sagmal sluette, ist der trail in/um essen?

gegend schaut ja mal nice aus


----------



## der Digge (11. April 2010)

schöne Bilder da oben, Filthy-Trails war ich letztes Wochenende auch endlich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (11. April 2010)

wow, nais 
da können meine fotos aber nicht mithalten...


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. April 2010)

bei schönstem wetter in thale


----------



## Carnologe (13. April 2010)

Ja, nicht in Action, aber vielleicht finden sie dennoch anklang.
Das Bike gehört dem "Sebastian", die Fotos sind von mir.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. April 2010)

Jau.
Sehr schöner Hintergrund für eine Maschienenbau Skulptur


----------



## visionthing (13. April 2010)

Nachdem ich hier schon so lange Abonnent bin muss ich mich wohl auch mal outen. 



Letztes Wochenende in Beerfelden


----------



## waschi82 (13. April 2010)

cooles bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. April 2010)

Hier auch ein kleiner Beerfelden Beitrag zum Thema Nicolai`s in Action 

Wursty, Lizenzfahrer Team Wurzelpuff 





Icke, Scheffe Team Wurzelpuff 





Viel Spazz 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## frankweber (14. April 2010)

Funny vid -  coole Perspektiven


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2010)

mein Neffe hat den Wursty doch fast abgezogen in winterberg,- wenn er vorbei gekommen wäre.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. April 2010)

letztes WE erste bikepark besuch mit dem neuen hobel. die stelle ist in beerfelden beliebt für fotos:


----------



## visionthing (14. April 2010)

Hallo Nachbar, wie schon in Beerfelden gesagt sehr schönes Bike!
Und ja der Herzsprung ist einfach klasse nur darf man es nicht für Fotos übertreiben, bin da schonmal ins Flat gesprungen mit ordentlich Anlauf von der Straße. 

Übrigens echt schöne Fotos auf dieser Seite!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. April 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbar, wie schon in Beerfelden gesagt sehr schönes Bike!
> Und ja der Herzsprung ist einfach klasse nur darf man es nicht für Fotos übertreiben, bin da schonmal ins Flat gesprungen mit ordentlich Anlauf von der Straße.
> 
> Übrigens echt schöne Fotos auf dieser Seite!


ah! servus!  ja war sehr nett der letzte samstag.


----------



## aka (16. April 2010)

Gabs das hier schon zu sehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6982229&postcount=17


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2010)

@ Guru schönes Video

haste ne Helmkamera oder nimmst du auf den Trails jemanden huckepack? 

Den flowigen Trail würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.
Wann gibts eigentlich Puffgrill 2010??


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2010)

Danke! Natürlich habe ich wen huckepack! Helmkamera, was ist das?



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wann gibts eigentlich Puffgrill 2010??




Das liegt an euch, ich bin ja eh hier!


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. April 2010)

soo der rosa rote panther war mal wieder aufm track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. April 2010)

das handliche helius von nicolai, lädt ein zur dargebotenen fahrerei.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11114371"]http://vimeo.com/11114371[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2010)

@Rainer MacArschmörder 
min 1:56 aua 

Einfach nur Hammer


----------



## rigger (21. April 2010)




----------



## DJT (21. April 2010)

siehe mein Kommentar im _Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s_ - Thread


DJT schrieb:


> ...wie immer!
> Der Anfang ist cool... "Willkommen in der Matrix"


----------



## softbiker (22. April 2010)

Sag mal Rainer du kommst doch ausm australischen outback und bist nur Zuagroaster.
Du musst mit nem Kangaroo verwandt sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
So viel Rummgehopse! Aber wie immer SPEKTAKULÄR.
Grüßle nach Niederbayern


----------



## WODAN (22. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das handliche helius von nicolai, lädt ein zur dargebotenen fahrerei.
> 
> ###



Wie immer einfach nur spitze


----------



## abbath (22. April 2010)

Also über den Baumstamm, der da auf dem Boden lag, nachdem Du von dem oberen abgesprungen bist, wäre ich auch gekommen 

Respekt - ich hoffe die Schranke war nicht all zu hart...


----------



## psc1 (22. April 2010)

Moin,

@ Rainer, das ist ein echt geiles Vid - Hammer


----------



## timtim (22. April 2010)

yes, sehr originell .macht lust auf mehr 

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. April 2010)

Geiler Schei$$


----------



## 525Rainer (22. April 2010)

lowride action.. mein lieblingsstandbild aus dem video


----------



## c_w (22. April 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2010)

Ich fand den halbtoten Sattel am besten !


----------



## Carnologe (22. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## zuspät (22. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (23. April 2010)

@rainer
geil ist auch der sountrack. endlich mal kein gitarrengewitter, sondern vogelzwitschern ;-)


----------



## der Digge (23. April 2010)

Einfach wieder wahnsinn  

hier ein Kamera-Ufo auf heimischen Singletrails:


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich fand den halbtoten Sattel am besten !



halbtot  wo hast du da noch ne spur von leben gesehn 

@Rainer


----------



## dumabrain (24. April 2010)

Bild durch: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludipic/


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2010)

@der digge
nett
aber man bekommt schon das Gefühl, auf nem Gehweg nen Berg runter zu fahren...
ich persönlich mag ja solche S1 Trails sehr gerne
passt da ein 785er Lenker überhaupt überall durch?
wars da manchmal schon so trocken, das dein HR nicht gebremmst sondern gleich blockiert hat?
lange Abfahrten rocken!

der Sommer naht ;-)


----------



## der Digge (24. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> @der digge
> nett
> aber man bekommt schon das Gefühl, auf nem Gehweg nen Berg runter zu fahren...
> ich persönlich mag ja solche S1 Trails sehr gerne
> ...



Gehweg: das täuscht, durch den Qualitätsverlust hier wird einiges an Steinen und Wurzelabsätzen geschluckt 

785er Lenker: nein 

nicht Bremsen: loser staubiger Boden und steil

lange Abfahrten rocken: stimmt, aber der Berg hat nur 160 Höhenmeter, die sind wir im Video 3 mal gefahren


----------



## Luke-VTT (24. April 2010)

@ Der Digge. Schön grün habters im Pott. Ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, daß Ihr auf "nur" 150 HM so eine lange Abfahrt hinbekommt. Hut ab, schöne Linienführung, schön flüssig gefahren. Gefällt mir  Wie auch der kleine Effekt ganz am Ende, als die Kamera das erste Mal nicht dem Vorwegfahrenden folgt. Nette kleine Irritation beim Zuschauen. I like...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. April 2010)

hier bei uns im wald...nix besonderes, aber ich finds ganz nett.





gruß rainer


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

...weniger action - aber auch viel spass !! lg , k.


----------



## buzzti1968 (25. April 2010)

hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

..naja - stürzt sich halt net jeder steinfelder herab , der ´n nico hat , oder ? denke , ne tour auf netten trails  is auch mal drin .....


----------



## Rockcity Roller (25. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..naja - stürzt sich halt net jeder steinfelder herab , der ´n nico hat , oder ? denke , ne tour auf netten trails  is auch mal drin .....



das ist aber n wurzelstück ;-) 
klar, solang es bock macht, jeder wie er will! haupsache spaß dabei.
nur "in action" is halt doch bissl anders.

sportlichen gruß,
rainer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. April 2010)

das ist mal ein nicolai in aktion:


----------



## Rockcity Roller (25. April 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> das ist mal ein nicolai in aktion:




da haste recht! dick


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

jepp !! geiles pic !!


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2010)

Nice !


----------



## OldSchool (25. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...weniger action - aber auch viel spass !! lg , k.



Helm auf wäre bei der "Action" auch besser.


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2010)

Word Oldschool 

Nie ohne Helm Trek


----------



## 525Rainer (25. April 2010)

fett! das es einem mit dem ion und dem federweg so rausbounced muss man sicher krass schnell anfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (25. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> fett! das es einem mit dem ion und dem federweg so rausbounced muss man sicher krass schnell anfahren!



haste recht, birk ist unter den bergabfahrern doch recht bekannt, allerdings nicht unbedingt fuers langsamfahren


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> fett! das es einem mit dem ion und dem federweg so rausbounced muss man sicher krass schnell anfahren!


boppard hat zum glück grosse startrampen...   schau mal hier, da sieht man sehr gut wie krass die kompression ist und wie stark er gegen das abkippen durch das ruckartige ausfedern kompensieren muss: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHvbmZnABF8"]YouTube- Sony HDR CX 520VE Smooth Slow Motion Test 200fps Boppard 2[/nomedia]


----------



## OldSchool (25. April 2010)

Heute mal von mir langsame Treppenaction.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. April 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> boppard hat zum glück grosse startrampen...


geil!  leicht step up mässig, harte gleichmässige rampe und eine landung mit table. sollte eigentlich jeder im garten stehn haben.


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das nun genug action ist oder nicht ... Aber wir hatten jedenfalls unseren Spaß  Und immerhin wird das RC artgerecht gehalten!


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2010)

Yeah, Spandex-Action ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> "Spandex-Action"



 

Aber ich hab' sogar vor, mir für Touren mal 'ne Baggy zu besorgen ... Ehrlich!


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2010)

Klar is das Action  Super Schuss 


Wursty und ich in Beerfelden auf der Grünen Strecken. Leider hatte ich meine 2te Helmhalterung vergessen und hatte keine andere Möglichkeit
die Cam an Wursts Rad zu schrauben


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2010)

SAUGEIL!

vor allem dieser Übergang im Wald von grau-braun zu knallgrün

die Kameraperspektive is auch net schlecht, aber mit der Zeit eher langweilig...

trotzdem sehr geiler Film


----------



## abbath (26. April 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das nun genug action ist oder nicht ... Aber wir hatten jedenfalls unseren Spaß  Und immerhin wird das RC artgerecht gehalten!



Wo war'n das?

Race-Action ist immer gut. Möchte auch mal Kriteriumsbilder mit Argon Road sehen


----------



## BOSTAD (26. April 2010)

NICE Guru ... 

jemand von euch am Mittwoch (28.04)in Winterberg? 
Jaja ich weiss, die schei$$ Studenten  haben zuviel Zeit ...


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2010)

Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich bin vom 07-09.05. in Winterberg, Geschäftsreise


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Wo war'n das?



Beim Uralan-Frühjahrsmarathon in Münsingen am Samstag vor acht Tagen (17. April). 

Gestern hab' ich das RC bei 'nem örtlichen Cross Country-Rennen über den Kurs gescheucht, auch da hat es sich super geschlagen 



abbath schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal Kriteriumsbilder mit Argon Road sehen



Ich auch! Leider fahren bei den Rennen ja fast nur noch Plastikräder rum  Sind halt leichter ...


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2010)

OffTopic:

ich würd mir ja ans Argon Road ne DiscBrake Befestigung bruzzeln lassen
vielleicht gibts da ja mal was...

merkt man, das ich von nem AR auch träume...
;-)


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2010)

Jep! Dann könnte man nämlich problemlos auch Crossreifen fahren und hätte das ideale Wintertrainingsrad! Hab' schon öfter mit meinem Radhändler darüber gesprochen


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2010)

in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (26. April 2010)

Xtreme crocs Action


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Xtreme crocs Action



genau


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. April 2010)

ich mal wieder vor, statt hinter der Kamera


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Heute mal von mir langsame Treppenaction.
> .. bild rausgeschnitten ..
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/627190


 
fett, ich wollte schon immer mal einen sehen der da runter fährt! du hast den 'fänger' hoffentlich nicht in anspruch nehmen müssen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in action



Du bist der Beste


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. April 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das nun genug action ist oder nicht ... Aber wir hatten jedenfalls unseren Spaß  Und immerhin wird das RC artgerecht gehalten!



ich finds top. hat mehr action als so manches freeride bild, und am gesichtsausdruck sieht man, das es schnell war!


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2010)

wieder mal schöne bilder hier
uh aber der green mile video war zuviel, von der cam-perspektive wird mir schlecht (genauso wie von meim autofahren)


----------



## OldSchool (26. April 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> fett, ich wollte schon immer mal einen sehen der da runter fährt! du hast den 'fänger' hoffentlich nicht in anspruch nehmen müssen.



Nein, musste ich nicht.


----------



## Fiveages (26. April 2010)

...schönes schönes Oberhausen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (27. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> OffTopic:
> 
> ich würd mir ja ans Argon Road ne DiscBrake Befestigung bruzzeln lassen
> vielleicht gibts da ja mal was...
> ...


 

Kannst auch mit Seilzugdiscbremsen auf STi Hebel gehen, hab ich an meinem Crosser ( von Shimano )und die bremsen echt ziemlich gut.

Es soll aber von hope auch irgendeine kleine blackbox geben, die ein vom sti kommendes Seilzugsystem auf Hydraulik konvertiert, so dass man auch richtige discbrakes ( von hope )verwenden kann.

Disc Halterungen sollten bei Nicolai ja kein Problem sein.

@ guru - nice movie


----------



## Helius-FR (27. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in action



Nicht in Action sonder nur im Bild.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...schönes schönes Oberhausen!!



ja--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/103894 

@Kunstflieger *hust*


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2010)

Noch einz


----------



## checkb (27. April 2010)

Der Nachspann ist ja mal richtig geil.


----------



## Bergamonster (27. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/103894
> 
> @Kunstflieger *hust*



ich weiß ja ned aber wenn ich da wohnen müsste...
sieht ja fast so flach aus wie in Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (27. April 2010)

Beim DH-Rennen in Berlin am vergangenen Sonntag...


----------



## waschi82 (27. April 2010)

@khujand: da is ja das neue spielzeug! sehr sehr nett!!!!


----------



## zap (28. April 2010)

Hi allerseits,
super Bilder..super Videos..

und für die, die sich immer schon mal gefragt haben, wie fährt sich denn so ein Nicolai??? hab ich zwei "alte und oft benutzte" helius rahmen (sowas wie am) "im Keller", die ich gern abgeben würde.
Bei Interesse bitte per Mail kontakt aufnehmen.

Und jetzt bitte weiter im Text ähm Bild


----------



## Harvester (28. April 2010)

zap schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> super Bilder..super Videos..
> 
> und für die, die sich immer schon mal gefragt haben, wie fährt sich denn so ein Nicolai??? hab ich zwei "alte und oft benutzte" helius rahmen (sowas wie am) "im Keller", die ich gern abgeben würde.
> ...


 

Größe? Bilder?


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

Schon wieder einz


----------



## LeichteGranate (29. April 2010)

deine Videos sind echt  ganz nett...


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

mir wird nur jedesmall spei übel, wie bei einem Ego Shooter :kotz: aber das Video ist klasse


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> deine Videos sind echt  ganz nett...



Danke Granate und Ballsport.


----------



## checkb (29. April 2010)

Mensch Guru,

wenn ick deine Hoemtrails sehe, könnte ick heulen. Naja, ick habe wenigstens einen Hausdrop uff'n Hinterhof. 




Hausdrop uff die Schnelle.

checkb


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2010)

Hey Checkb,
wenn du das nächste mal zu mir kommst komm doch Mittwochs dann nehme ich dich mal mit und zeige dir (fast) alles, dann kannste heulen 

Heidelberg ist traumhaft besonderst zu der jetztigen Jahreszeit 

Oder wir machen wieder ein Pufftreffen  Es gibt jetzt auch ein Hotel bei mir in der Nähe, ( www.hotel-eppelheim.de   06221-67720 )     was das löhnt weiß ich nicht.

Zu deinem Hausdrop: schönes Ding 

bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (30. April 2010)

Schöne Videos, Guru. Besonders das letzte gefällt mir. Sieht nach viel Spaß aus  und schön flüssig gefahren.


----------



## der-gute (30. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Mensch Guru,
> 
> wenn ick deine Hoemtrails sehe, könnte ick heulen. Naja, ick habe wenigstens einen Hausdrop uff'n Hinterhof.
> 
> ...




und er trägt sogar einen Helm...

schönes Ding, haste da vielleicht sogar ne Serie von gemacht?


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2010)

coole vids Gürü  ...muss doch mal wieder 'rüberkomen


----------



## Skinfaxi (30. April 2010)

@guru39......
klasse viedeos,klasse mucke....
macht echt spass zu gucken


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hey Checkb,
> wenn du das nächste mal zu mir kommst komm doch Mittwochs dann nehme ich dich mal mit und zeige dir (fast) alles, dann kannste heulen
> 
> Heidelberg ist traumhaft besonderst zu der jetztigen Jahreszeit
> ...



Dann sorgst du aber diesmal fürs Shuttle. Beim letzten mal hing ich wie ne gurke als Schlußlicht drann und uff a halben Höhe wartets Gerdche mit der coolen VW-Shuttle-Pritsche


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Dann sorgst du aber diesmal fürs Shuttle. Beim letzten mal hing ich wie ne gurke als Schlußlicht drann und uff a halben Höhe wartets Gerdche mit der coolen VW-Shuttle-Pritsche




Geht klar, ich kümmer mich drum


----------



## frankweber (30. April 2010)

Wieder mal schönes Kino - sag mal wie ist das da mit den Fußgängern, gibt es da gelegentlich Zoff oder sind die bei Euch entspannter als hier im Taunus?

Wären die Strecken hier hätte jemand mit Fullface gleich irgendeinen schreienden Stöckchenjünger hinter sich und am nächsten Tag würde der Wanderverien behaupten, daß die Mountainbiker mit ihren Harvesterreifen den Boden erodieren lassen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2010)

checkb: "cooles outfitt" 
Rainer: videos machn spass aus fahren.


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Wieder mal schönes Kino - sag mal wie ist das da mit den Fußgängern, gibt es da gelegentlich Zoff oder sind die bei Euch entspannter als hier im Taunus?
> 
> Wären die Strecken hier hätte jemand mit Fullface gleich irgendeinen schreienden Stöckchenjünger hinter sich und am nächsten Tag würde der Wanderverien behaupten, daß die Mountainbiker mit ihren Harvesterreifen den Boden erodieren lassen.
> 
> ...



Danke.

Bei uns in HD gibt es keine Probleme, im Gegenteil die Wanderer sind (fast) alle sehr nett.

Wir nehmen aber auch Rücksicht auf sie.

"Ich Bremse auch für Wanderer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (30. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wir nehmen aber auch Rücksicht auf sie.
> 
> "Ich Bremse auch für Wanderer"



...aber genau das ist entscheidend! Ein kurzes Pläuschen zeigt auch, dass Wanderer nicht gleich Wanderer ist/sind!


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2010)

Du sagst es.


----------



## checkb (30. April 2010)

*Bitte keine Wandererdiskussion!*


----------



## frankweber (30. April 2010)

Natürlich sind nicht alle biker und nicht alle Wanderer gleich und eine solche Diskussion ist sicher nicht zielführend. Es hat mich nur interessiert, wie die Leute da drauf sind, denn die 2 entgegenkommenden zum Schluß des Vids blieben recht cool, was mir gefallen hat .


----------



## Carnologe (1. Mai 2010)

Hab mal schnell was gebastelt 
Bei Interesse lass ich ein paar Stück als Aufkleber drucken!


----------



## acid-driver (1. Mai 2010)

als aufnäher für n rucksack wärs geil. fürs bike leider irgendwie zu breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (1. Mai 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hab mal schnell was gebastelt
> Bei Interesse lass ich ein paar Stück als Aufkleber drucken!



Sowas würde bestimmt die Beziehung zwischen Wanderer und Biker Verbessern.


----------



## Carnologe (1. Mai 2010)

Wo ist Dein Problem? Kann man den Banner missverstehen?


----------



## checkb (1. Mai 2010)

Wanderer...hier bitte weiter. ...klick.


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2010)

und schnell in die Fotokiste gegriffen um zurück zum Thema zu kommen


----------



## acmatze (1. Mai 2010)

da mach ich mit


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2010)

sauber


----------



## anna 92 (2. Mai 2010)




----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2010)




----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## --->freak<--- (4. Mai 2010)

winterberg 1.5.2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. Mai 2010)

private spot, pictures made by psc1


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Mai 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> private spot, pictures made by psc1



ja wo ist den das evo ?  das ion ist wohl doch etwas verspielter oder ?


----------



## psc1 (4. Mai 2010)

es war eine der ersten Ausfahrten / Aus-"flüge" (glaub ich) und der Wodan tut sich doch immer schwer nicht sein EVO zu nehmen 

war´n schöner Tag


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Mai 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> es war eine der ersten Ausfahrten / Aus-"flüge" (glaub ich) und der Wodan tut sich doch immer schwer nicht sein EVO zu nehmen
> 
> war´n schöner Tag


kann ich voll verstehen ist halt das ende der nahrungskette


----------



## WODAN (4. Mai 2010)

So, isses 

Denke wir sehen uns erst in WiBe, Thomas!


----------



## timtim (7. Mai 2010)

letztens ,am Lago





und auf dem 601





fotos von will 67

tim²


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2010)

beim Rennen mitgefahren?

hab verdammt wenig N Fahrer am Lago gesehen...dafür gab es aber viele "neidische" Blicke 


edit - video...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KRFMnW6h14"]YouTube- Nicolai Webisode Pt. 1 - Enduro Secrettrack ThÃ¼ringen[/nomedia]


----------



## Wolle RC93 (8. Mai 2010)

> edit - video...
> 
> YouTube- Nicolai Webisode Pt. 1 - Enduro Secrettrack ThÃ¼ringen



Gefällt  !


----------



## timtim (8. Mai 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> beim Rennen mitgefahren?



nö 



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> hab verdammt wenig N Fahrer am Lago gesehen...



ist uns auch aufgefallen...............schade !

gruß tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. Mai 2010)

;am Lago "muss" man doch L oder Versender fahren.....


----------



## Mythilos (8. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ;am Lago "muss" man doch L oder Versender fahren.....



Welcher "Lago" überhaupt?


----------



## stuk (8. Mai 2010)

dieser "Lago"....


----------



## Mythilos (8. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> dieser "Lago"....



Maggiore? Wobei, ne eher Garda, das da unten is (bei) Riva... Maggiore, da fahr ich in 1 Woche hin... irgendwelche besonders herausragende Sports zu empfehlen?


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2010)

hier nochmal ,trotz der gefahr das es nervt, die "schuttrutsche" dalco 111 .
rainer sein neues spielzimmer




foto von @cxfahrer

leider kein hochglanzprospektbild , dafür sieht man mm.nach ganz gut wieviel flow der "trail" hat

tim²


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamonster (9. Mai 2010)

gestern auf der Alb...































Bilder von Der_Graf


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Mai 2010)

Bergamonster und TimTim: schöne Bilder!


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Mai 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> hier nochmal ,trotz der gefahr das es nervt, die "schuttrutsche" dalco 111 .
> rainer sein neues spielzimmer
> 
> 
> ...



geil! seid ihr schon auch den 112er gefahren? der ist wie der heilige gral der verblockten trails!
auf jedenfall sehr lobenswert das wieder mehr leute den 111er fahren. wenn das so weitergeht kann man nächstes jahr wieder durchgängig fahren. zwischen märz und mai ist schon viel passiert.


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2010)

den 112 und die schauderterassen haben wir uns fürs nächste mal aufgehoben ,man sollte ja immer noch gründe haben wiederzukommen.....

gruß tim²


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe das es euch nicht wieder schlecht wird


----------



## softbiker (10. Mai 2010)

Alter Falter!
Rainer das hätte ich Dir jetzt nicht gerade zugetraut.
Wie hoch ist die erste Box?
Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht.


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Die Box hat so 2-2,5m höhe wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Is aber super easy. Aufm Bild kannste des in etwa abschätzen.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Box hat so 2-2,5m höhe wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Is aber super easy. Aufm Bild kannste des in etwa abschätzen.



...das sagst du so.  ich habe mich schon bei kleineren sachen ziemlich auf die fresse gepackt. scheint so mein stil zu sein, einfach mal schön die front des bikes runterdrücken. bloss nicht sanft landen oder so...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (10. Mai 2010)

Schlammschlacht in Winterberg, bei morgentlichen Schneeschauern


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Mai 2010)

hier nen video von mir und frorider ben (vorne)

benni und benni mim ion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es euch nicht wieder schlecht wird



Sauber der Rainer  da bekommt man gleich wieder bock dahin zu knattern


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Danke Johnny.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2010)

hometrail Halde Haniel  by: user der Digge
--> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/6390


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KRFMnW6h14&NR=1"]YouTube- Nicolai Webisode Pt. 1 - Enduro Secrettrack ThÃ¼ringen[/nomedia]

Herrlich!

Gruß, Falco


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. Mai 2010)

@ Falco: to slow das Video war schon hier. Trotzdem beeindruckende Fahrleistung. Wurzelig, verblockt, schnell - chapeau!


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2010)

Das Video mit Schneidi und Dave ist hammergenial und das Helmkameravideo von guru39 ist auch klasse. Winterberg von seiner schönsten Seite


----------



## waschi82 (11. Mai 2010)

i like!


----------



## Stagediver (11. Mai 2010)

einfach fantastisch das Video


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Mai 2010)

Impressionen von unserem GravityPilots - Team Extra Love - Season Kickoff 2010:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Mai 2010)

Ei, was guck ich denn so grimmig? War ein geiler Tag!! Schönes Gruppenfoto, bin mal auf die Einzelaufnahmen gespannt ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Mai 2010)

... Ach so: @ Elo: das mit dem "Hände hoch" müssen wir noch mal üben ;-)


----------



## acmatze (17. Mai 2010)

...von Gestern...


----------



## habbadu (17. Mai 2010)

@acmatze: Oha!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2010)

Wow


----------



## hands diamond (17. Mai 2010)

fehlt da nicht ein stück von der north shore?!?! 

Ist die Landung so schmal wie sie auf dem Bild aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Mai 2010)

gestern eingefangen


----------



## acmatze (17. Mai 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> fehlt da nicht ein stück von der north shore?!?!
> 
> Ist die Landung so schmal wie sie auf dem Bild aussieht?



Ja, da fehlt tatsächlich n Stück. Das hat der Erbauer aber so beabsichtigt.
Die Landung fängt ziemlich schmal an wird aber in der "Hauptlandezone" n gutes Stück breiter.


----------



## c_w (18. Mai 2010)

Wo issen dat genau? Kannst mir auch ne PM schicken...


----------



## acmatze (18. Mai 2010)

das sind die Filthy Trails in Maasmechelen/Lanklaar in Belgien.
Ist ca. 30 - 40min. von Aachen entfernt und kostet 7,50â¬ fÃ¼r den ganzen Tag.
Gibt auch n extra fred zu den Filthys: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311805


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2010)

Ein gechillter Vaddatag in Beerfellden.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Mai 2010)

nettes video !!! gibts in beerfelden auch trails für "nicht-hüpfer" ..``bzw, gibts bei den sprüngen auch immer chikcen ways ??


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2010)

ja,  es   gibt immer   einen weg drumrum


----------



## corfrimor (21. Mai 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Carnologe (24. Mai 2010)

Weinbiet - 24.05.2010 - BAM!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil! Pics & location


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2010)

kann man das shirt einfach bei nicolai ordern?


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2010)

ja

[email protected]


----------



## Carnologe (24. Mai 2010)

Jibbet auch in schwachz und rot/weiß/grauem Logo


----------



## WODAN (24. Mai 2010)

Wo bleiben denn die Race Fotos aus Winterberg?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ja
> 
> [email protected]





thx



Carnologe schrieb:


> Jibbet auch in schwachz und rot/weiß/grauem Logo




thx²


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die Race Fotos aus Winterberg?


hier. ist aber nicht ganz astrein, da der monsieur zwar im team ist, aber noch kein nicolai fährt. das wird sich aber bald ändern.


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. Mai 2010)

ihr wollt action?
BIDDE!!





foto by wikifree


----------



## WiKiFRee (25. Mai 2010)

Dennis Scheuer auf seinem Nicolai ION / Trainingslauf Dirtmasters Winterberg 2010


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Mai 2010)

fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Mai 2010)

Wie gut das grün kommt!


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Mai 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die Race Fotos aus Winterberg?



fahrer: irgendwer aus diesem extralove team 
location: winterberg
speed: najoa 
am trigger: metalfreak


----------



## WODAN (26. Mai 2010)

Fotos von Team Nicolai, danke 

seeding run:





und danach:


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> ihr wollt action?
> BIDDE!!
> 
> 
> ...



^^jehhh... ^^

@WODAN
cool.


----------



## Mythilos (27. Mai 2010)

letzte Woche aufm Mt. Gambarogno am Lago Maggiore


----------



## Mexicansativa (27. Mai 2010)

danke Lars

Hier nochwas vom Dirtmasters






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (27. Mai 2010)

War ein geiles Wochenende.


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. Mai 2010)

rider ist mir


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Mai 2010)

mal wieder weniger Action ...

ich beim wheelie fahren mit meinem RC über den Wohnebenen-Flur 






MfG Erik


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Mai 2010)

hi erik. willkommen an der hsu.


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Mai 2010)

ich bin schon lange an der HSU. fahr aber noch nicht so lange nicolai  woher kennst du die HSU ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Mai 2010)

ich hab da 4 jahre studiert. geschichte 2005. ;-)


----------



## Pure_Power (5. Juni 2010)




----------



## BOSTAD (5. Juni 2010)

Da geht was


----------



## obim (5. Juni 2010)

Is das ne Schmitt am ION?


----------



## Würfelbrecher (5. Juni 2010)

Bikepark Bischofsmais, Pfingsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (5. Juni 2010)

Im Moment scheint sich alles um Bischofsmais zu drehen, ist aber auch ein geiler Park. Dort möchte ich diesen Monat auch noch hin! Schönes Foto


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2010)

BM ist bei mir im August fällig  Freu mich wie´n kleenes Kind 


Hier was aus Beerfelden, gleiche Knipse wie beim Purepower


----------



## pfalz (6. Juni 2010)

Auch Beerfeller, aber ein annerer Tag...


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2010)

Nochmal Winterberg, Knipser psc1


----------



## acmatze (6. Juni 2010)

Filthy Trails, Maasmechelen, Belgien


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal ein paar Fotos vom IXS EDC in Innerleithen, Schottland:









Geile Strecke, geiles Land. Sehr empfehlenswert.
Rennbericht gibts hier:
http://gravitypilots.de/


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. Juni 2010)

i like!!!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. Juni 2010)

Neid!! :'(


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2010)

fette qualität! geiles rad und action..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Juni 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nochmal Winterberg, Knipser psc1



kuma de bernd


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Juni 2010)

BikeBauer Power !!


----------



## psc1 (7. Juni 2010)

Na wer war da denn hinter der Cam !???
Der BikeBauer selbst!? mit der neuen Cam?


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Juni 2010)

so noch was anderes !!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2010)

krasses timing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2010)




----------



## Schreiner (7. Juni 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2010)

Coole Sache.


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. Juni 2010)

RDC Ochsenkopf


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Juni 2010)

@ Team Nicolai: Ein Rudel Bike Bauer... wehe, wenn sie losgelassen  Super Fotos! Beerfelden und Innerleithen kommen auch richtig gut!


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2010)

hier gibts noch das passende Video dazu


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Juni 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> hier gibts noch das passende Video dazu



coole sache, danke 

Der Thomas


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juni 2010)

War mir ein Vergnügen 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juni 2010)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> danke Lars
> 
> Hier nochwas vom Dirtmasters



Dennis, dein Gesichtsausdruck und der Frosch machen mir irgendwie Angst! 
;-)


----------



## Jendo (11. Juni 2010)

David Graf auf seinem BMXTB Race:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Juni 2010)

Wer noch mehr Videos mit nicolais in action will:

RaceReport Barr:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6303

RaceReport IXS EDC Innerleithen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6987


----------



## Nippes80 (11. Juni 2010)

Grad eben noch in Willingen !!! Danke an der Fotografen dia-mandt!!!!


----------



## abbath (12. Juni 2010)

Schöne Fotos, du alter Radfetisch!
Schönen Tag noch, der Waldarbeiter%


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juni 2010)

das 2. finde ich iregndwie geil... Die Stimmung ist stimmig


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder wieder mal hier zu sehen
Habe hier auch noch ein kleines Filmchen mit Nicolais anzubieten, da bei uns ja ein großer Teil Nicolai seit den Anfängen fährt und wir ja in letzter Zeit auf den kleinen Bruder aus Kalles Produktion zurückgreifen Vielleicht hat ja jemand Freude hier im Nicolaiforum an den Wäldern des Potts.
Zum größten Teil ist das Helius beim toben in der freien Wildbahn zu beobachten.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## c_w (12. Juni 2010)

Der kleine Bruder vom Kalle sitzt bei mir auf der Arbeit ein paar Flure weiter ;-) *insider*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juni 2010)

Aktuelles Helmcamvideo aus Willingen, Birk Berghäuser und sein ION:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7099


----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2010)

krass, wie geil die qualität mittlerweile ist. welche kamera hast du benutzt ? GoPro HD ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Juni 2010)

Contour HD, steht drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. Juni 2010)

mal was von mir:


----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2010)

Gestern auf einer Tour im Harz unterwegs mit Gap___Jumper, wir haben einen kurzen Abstecher über den WUrmberg gemacht:


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Juni 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Aktuelles Helmcamvideo aus Willingen, Birk Berghäuser und sein ION:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7099



hammerschneller typ, 2.01 in der qualli? 

gee atherton war letztes jahr auch nur 4 sekunden schneller..?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juni 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Aktuelles Helmcamvideo aus Willingen, Birk Berghäuser und sein ION:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7099



kann man direkt einbetten:


 mit ganz viel EXTRA


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Juni 2010)

der rocket mann auf einem evo, heute in willingen


----------



## obim (13. Juni 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> David Graf auf seinem BMXTB Race:


supernett! gefällt mir sehr gut! mehr davon!
(leg da endlich a gscheits radl zu!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (13. Juni 2010)

David Graf wird immer besser...


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2010)

@ team nicolai, schön getroffen und sehr cleanes EVO


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2010)

Das Video ist ein Adrenalinrausch...


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2010)

Wursty heute in Beerfelden


----------



## Carnologe (13. Juni 2010)

Wursti ist eine verdammt geile Drecksau


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2010)

Absolut 

Das Foddo ist aber auch richtig geil, der springt fast aus dem Bildschirm, Hammer


----------



## Flugrost (14. Juni 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Juni 2010)

noch ein pilot auf ion st


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Juni 2010)

David Graf


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wursty heute in Beerfelden



Fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juni 2010)

geile Ion-Hupfer

der spinnt doch der Worscht


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juni 2010)

sehr geil! warum fährt der graf kein gates!


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist es nach 4X Regeln verboten, muss eine Kettenschaltung sein.


----------



## sluette (15. Juni 2010)

kette vielleicht aber schaltung auf keinen fall. roger rinderknecht ist am we in willingen auch singlespeed gefahren...


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)




----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2010)

saugeiles Bild

oder?

ich sehe es jedenfalls nicht ;-)


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

technik die begeistert


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2010)

cooles Foto!

so sieht es übrigens aus:





;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2010)

Das Teil sieht aus wie eine Skisprungrampe.

Cooles Bild!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht aus wie eine Skisprungrampe.
> 
> Cooles Bild!!




das ist in chatel (frankreich). da war letztes jahr auch der "chatel mountain style"


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

Wiesencross Augustusburg!! Osten rollt


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

Friedhoftrails


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

B-mais


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Juni 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> cooles Foto!
> 
> so sieht es übrigens aus:
> 
> ...






Fett 

Wir sind dieses Jahr auch wieder in Morzine.


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

ist Morzine zu empfehlen??
da wollten wir letztes jahr eigentlich auch noch hin, hatten dann aber keine zeit mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juni 2010)

Ist defintiv zu empfehlen!!

Fahren jetzt das 5te oder 6te mal hin. Perfekte ausgangsposition, von da aus ist alles flott erreichbar. Morzine dh ist sehr spassig und es gibt noch einige nicht markierte trails... Echt Top da!


----------



## Ufoman (17. Juni 2010)

kann man da auch campen? letztes jahr haben wir in les gets gecampt. war ein cooler camping platz aber der besitzer war bissl komisch drauf. naja die franzosen eben


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> kann man da auch campen?




Back to the roots


----------



## Springhecht (18. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Freeridewoche auf La Palma


----------



## Hatschipuh (27. Juni 2010)

zwar keine super foddos aber egal!  
... heute zum ersten mal in bmais mit meiner untertasse unterwegs, einfach ein traum! 





und wieder runter ...


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2010)

Hier ein Video vom Porno AM und ner billigen Puffnutte oben drauf


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Juni 2010)

Wer so ein Bike fährt wird schon mal von der Polizei angehalten.

Guru hat Style!!


----------



## de´ AK77 (27. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ein Video vom Porno AM und ner billigen Puffnutte oben drauf



HäntÄ hoch!!!

geile Schuhe


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2010)

Hatschipuh schrieb:


> zwar keine super foddos aber egal!
> ... heute zum ersten mal in bmais mit meiner untertasse unterwegs, einfach ein traum!
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Jahr mach ich den Puff mal ne Woche zu, die Nutten brauchen auch ma Urlaub,  fahr nach BM und freu mich schon wie Sau


----------



## Carnologe (28. Juni 2010)

Ich wurde ausjebremst 
Wenn wir nächstes Jahr wieder hochfahren, dann will ich freie Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (28. Juni 2010)

@gürü:

da gibst bescheid. dann wird gefahren


----------



## Hatschipuh (28. Juni 2010)

sag wann du fährst mal schaun ob ich auch zeit hab  
... und auf jedenfall eine reise wert, vor allem der neue evil eye mach tierisch spaß


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

Wir sind vom 01.08-07.08. da


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir sind vom 01.08-07.08. da



des wird sou spaZZig*freu*


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Juni 2010)

de AK is auch dabei?


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

jeb


----------



## pfalz (30. Juni 2010)

weisser stein müsst ich auch ma wieder hin...schönes vid..nur ein bissl blasse wadeln


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2010)

"es" läuft sooo geil.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juli 2010)

im Blaumann und mit Arbeitsgerät 

Na dann frohes Schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (2. Juli 2010)

was so ein AC unter anderem auch kann 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13027368"]Rocking (the) Stone on Vimeo[/ame]

nur bergauf ist mit größe m und 1,84m die grenze erreicht ,selbst mit abgesenkter forke ............

gruß tim²


----------



## el Lingo (2. Juli 2010)

Warum sollte es das auch nicht können? Geht sogar mit einem Hardtail oder CC-Fully ;-)


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "es" läuft sooo geil.



"ES" is´ NAIS


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juli 2010)

Hier mal eins von mir was der Artur geknipst hat


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hier mal eins von mir was der Artur geknipst hat



Man sieht regelrecht, wie das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

.... bei 40 grad !!!! neue trails erkunden - nico und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. Juli 2010)

Nette Fotos!

Bei euch in Egal ist das Wetter ja noch schön.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

hihi - wetterau .... schön is gut - viel zu heiss....


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Man sieht regelrecht, wie das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt



nicht ganz ... aber schnell war er.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht ganz ... aber schnell war er.



Auf jeden Fall zu Schnell für die Cam.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall zu Schnell für die Cam.



auch recht dunkel. 

 aber  so schlecht ist das foto nun auch nicht.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch recht dunkel.
> 
> aber  so schlecht ist das foto nun auch nicht.




Ok. Das Gebellogo is Scharf.


----------



## Ufoman (5. Juli 2010)

hier ma wieder ä bild ausm ostblock


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Juli 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Man sieht regelrecht, wie das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt




Lange kein Foto mehr von dir gesehen... Ich wünsche mir ein Grenzbereichsfoto von dir


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Juli 2010)

so nun ein paar bilder vom freien training in winterberg 03.-04.07.2010
BikeBauer Power 



































gruss

der thomas

p.s. schei22 eos 350 d


----------



## staycool (5. Juli 2010)

Das Bild von Johannes mit dem Flugpanzer gefällt mir super. Besonders, da ich einmal vor ihm gefahren bin (besser: ihn gebremst habe).
Grüße aus dem Spessart und viel Erfolg am Wochenende

wünscht euch Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Lange kein Foto mehr von dir gesehen... Ich wünsche mir ein Grenzbereichsfoto von dir



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl: krasse Action im Grenzbereich  Wohlgemerkt, bergauf 





Mir gehen in letzter Zeit die Fotografen aus, die meisten meiner Buddies wollen halt auch lieber fahren, statt zu knipsen. That's life...


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so nun ein paar bilder vom freien training in winterberg 03.-04.07.2010
> BikeBauer Power
> 
> 
> ...



geil!!! BikeBauerPower!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. Juli 2010)

mal eine kleine Randerscheinung vom IXS in ilmenau, nach dem Vorlauf auf einem Singletrail.


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juli 2010)

@ D

Das sieht schon nach krasser Action aus


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @ D
> 
> Das sieht schon nach krasser Action aus




 bei mir fragt der guru Rainer auch immer ob ich gerade rauf oder runter fahre.


----------



## WiKiFRee (7. Juli 2010)

Artur, man sieht formlich wie Dir der Fahrtwind fast den Helm vom Haupt reisst ...also Bergab


----------



## c_w (7. Juli 2010)

Und die Panik in den Augen... ;-)


----------



## stuk (7. Juli 2010)

ne, das ist keine panik das ist waaaaahnsinn


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Juli 2010)

Habe Hoshi und die Whyex Crew bei den Dreharbeiten für ein neues Video am Monte Tamaro besucht und es geschafft, ein paar mal vor deren Optiken entlang zu huschen, die eigentlich gar nicht für mich gedacht waren. Danke Hoshi und David für die Fotos.

Grüße, Falco





Foto: David Schultheiß





Foto: Hoshi K. Yoshida





Foto: Hoshi K. Yoshida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Juli 2010)

Spitzen Bilder!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2010)

Sau geile Pic´s


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juli 2010)

Als ich am Monte Tamaro war habe ich keine 4x Strecke gesehen 

Saugeile Pics


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist die nahegelegene BMX Bahn bei Bellinzona.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2010)

Knieschützer, aber oben ohne...

;-)


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2010)

Der hat doch deutlich erkennbar einen Helm auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceule (7. Juli 2010)

...... aber kein T-Shirt an.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2010)

ceule schrieb:


> ...... aber kein T-Shirt an.



ich hoffe, er ist deswegen nicht gestorben


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Juli 2010)

manno, da waren 40° im Schatten, und außerdem wollte ich braun werden...


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2010)

Sissi!

ok, eher Rambo wenn es dich hingelegt hätte ;-)


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. Juli 2010)

Klasse Fotos,

...und im dritten Bild die typischen "Falco-Eyes" 
Daran erkennt man ihn, auch wenn er einen Helm aufhat 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

top bilder !!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juli 2010)

da geht er ab, der Falco


----------



## WiKiFRee (8. Juli 2010)

Skandal, ich kann Nippel erkennen  Dafür gibt es aber Protektoren Falco! 






Klasse Bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

Falco Mille schrieb:


>



Mr. Extra Love


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Juli 2010)

Mr. Sixpack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2010)

wasn das für ne Gabel in dem Ding?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wasn das für ne Gabel in dem Ding?



sr-suntour


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. Juli 2010)

xD das kann man glaub ich noch grad so entziffern, müsste ne axon sein


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sr-suntour



ach?
;-)


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ach?
> ;-)



www.lmgtfy.com .......


http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p16056_SR-Suntour-AXON-ELD.html


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2010)

wooohaaa

700 Euro!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2010)

Von der Thüringischen Allgemeine eiskalt geblitzt worden:
Tatort Ilmenau, IXS EDC. 

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Gast-beim-Downhill-Cup-in-Ilmenau-1929207230


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. Juli 2010)

das Bild durften meine Augen selbst aufnehmen


----------



## Harvester (8. Juli 2010)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Foto: David Schultheiß


 
gibs doch zu, das is nen Skinsuit mit aufgemalten Muskeln

Kann man bei Hoshi auch ne Lehre anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Kann man bei Hoshi auch ne Lehre anfangen?



krass 
kann mich noch an die schrauberlehrjahre vom Hoshi in Düsseldorf  erinnern...  
als ob es gestern war. 


Falco u. Freizeit das geht seit neuem !


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> hier ma wieder ä bild ausm ostblock



hm.. sehr schön.. 

leider fahren im Ostblock sehr wenig Nicolai ...


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2010)

Naja ich kenn noch mindestens zwei ;o)


----------



## Ufoman (11. Juli 2010)

ich kenn noch paar mehr 

bald ist roadtrip *hops*spring*


----------



## der Digge (11. Juli 2010)

mein erstes Willingen Foto 

mini-table ziemlich am Anfang der Freeridestrecke:





und ein schöner Mitzieher an nem etwas größeren, zwar nicht besonders gut gefahren aber gut geschossen wie ich finde:


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder... Farbe Oliv grün ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (11. Juli 2010)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> ...... zwar nicht besonders gut gefahren aber gut geschossen wie ich finde:




ich finde schon das dass nach gut gefahren aussieht


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juli 2010)

Sehr fein

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich finde schon das dass nach gut gefahren aussieht



mit meinen ex-bike (rahmen) sowieso


----------



## free-for-ride (12. Juli 2010)

ein bischen die Halde Haniel runter rollen


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mit meinen ex-bike (rahmen) sowieso



Jetzt wird er erstmalig richtig gefordert

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (12. Juli 2010)

Oh Chris mal vor der Kamera  



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Farbe Oliv grün ?



sollte hinkommen



guru39 schrieb:


> ich finde schon das dass nach gut gefahren aussieht



Ok danke, das wollte ich nur hören 
ne mal ernsthaft, wenn Daniel schon seine komplette Ausrüstung mit auf den Berg schlört und sich auf der Suche nach ner passenden Perspektive todesmutig in die Brennnesseln schmeißt dann schraubt man die Ansprüche an sich selbst halt auch höher und ärgert sich doppelt wenn man dann nicht abliefern kann weil am Ende des Tages die Kraft nicht mehr reicht.

Hier noch mal eins vom mini-table, gleiches Spiel, nicht ganz zufrieden mit mir aber der Bildaufbau ist


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Oh Chris mal vor der Kamera



jow wahnsinn waa...   foto habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juli 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ok danke, das wollte ich nur hören



Das wollen wir doch alle, oder? 

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr entspannt aus...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> sehr entspannt aus...



ja beim David imma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja beim David imma.



Hab ich mich gestern live von überzeugen können...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Juli 2010)

Dennis scheuer Gravity Pilots Team Extra Love
Rittershausen IXS Cup 2010
Nicolai Ion







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

...wenig" action " , aber viel spass - auch bei fast 40 grad !! greez , k.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... bei 40 grad !!!! neue trails erkunden - nico und ich



sieht irgendwie genauso aus, wie n paar seiten zuvor schonmal


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

oh , sorry - wusste net , ob ich´s schon mal reingestellt hatte ... das macht die hitze ...


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Juli 2010)

so hier mal ein paar bilder vom BikeBauer-Team, in Rittershausen......


























sven muste leider am so. malochen, hat am sa. mal locker den zweiten platz gemacht!! der BikeBauer ist mächtig stolz auf seine jungs, achja ralf wurde 7 in seiner klasse......


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Juli 2010)

BikeBauerPower vom feinsten


----------



## psc1 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Thomas,

sieht nach nem lustigen Wochenende aus


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

*FREERIDING*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2010)

Oder All Mountain?


----------



## tokessa (13. Juli 2010)

Oder Downhill ?


----------



## ewoq (13. Juli 2010)

enduroing


----------



## acid-driver (13. Juli 2010)

hauptsache 's macht spaß


----------



## ewoq (13. Juli 2010)

nein das MUSS in eine schublade gepresst werden, sonst kommen hier manche durcheinander...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

ganz klar Race ! im bushland von Oberhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. Juli 2010)

wie die gazellen oder wie heißen die tiere.......


----------



## tokessa (13. Juli 2010)

ewoq schrieb:


> nein das MUSS in eine schublade gepresst werden, sonst kommen hier manche durcheinander...


----------



## softbiker (13. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz klar Race ! im bushland von Oberhausen



Ich würde sagen die Dame im Vordergrund ist aufgrund der aerodynamischen Eigenschaften bedingt durch die langen Strümpfe etwas schneller


----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wie die gazellen oder wie heißen die tiere.......


 
meinst du diese großen,grauen mit der langen Nase?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> meinst du diese großen,grauen mit der langen Nase?




 oder warzenschweine... wobei die sau schnell sein können.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juli 2010)

All Halding?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> All Halding



genau das is´es DANKE


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Juli 2010)

..warum so hohe socken... ?????


----------



## Bergamonster (13. Juli 2010)

... sodele die Schule ist jetzt vorbei und wir verabschieden uns (glorreich^^) mit einem kleinen Ausschnitt aus unserem Abifilm in eine zweimonatige Whistler-summer-vacation 

Team Cowbell - Der_Graf und Bergamonster

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7695


----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Juli 2010)

sehr witzig ... ich bin auch schon bei mir auf der Wohnebene auf dem Hinterrad über denFlur gefahren. Mountainbiken sollte überall erlaubt werden 

Grüße aus Hamburg

Erik


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Juli 2010)

Viel spaß und vergesst die Helmcam nicht


----------



## dadsi (13. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..warum so hohe socken... ?????



Allzeckenfluchting??D


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Juli 2010)

is n argument !!!!!


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> ... sodele die Schule ist jetzt vorbei und wir verabschieden uns (glorreich^^) mit einem kleinen Ausschnitt aus unserem Abifilm in eine zweimonatige Whistler-summer-vacation
> 
> Team Cowbell - Der_Graf und Bergamonster
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7695



 Saugeil


----------



## psc1 (14. Juli 2010)

Sehr geiles vid!

Viel Spaß in Whistler


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

gleicher tag,- gleiche lockation... nur auf der urwald seite.


----------



## gnafert (14. Juli 2010)

Kleines WarmUp für die Megavalanche.
War ne geile Woche.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

u. das mit´nem AM !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. das mit´nem AM !



damit kannste noch mehr machen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juli 2010)

Reeeeespäkt


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2010)

verdammt

verdammt

verdammt

erst wurde ein aktueller Freerider angeschafft, da die olle Wildsau zu oll war
dann kam ein Argon FR, weil es sich auhf der Geometrie einfach am besten km abspulen lässt
dann kam ein AM-Fully, als Bindeglied zwischen Hardtail und Freerider mit 115/130mm

und jetzt bekomm ich immer mehr Appetit auf ein Helius AM als Bindeglied zwischen AM-Fully und Freerider (der dann ne Doppelbrücke bekommt)

IHR KOTZT MICH AN ;-)


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. Juli 2010)

gnafert schrieb:


> Kleines WarmUp für die Megavalanche.
> War ne geile Woche.



Hab bei der Mega dieses Jahr auch einige Nicolais gesehen, ich selbst bin aber nur die Quali mit dem Nicolai gefahren, dannach wurde umgesattelt. Bilder wurden leider keine gemacht


----------



## wunny1980 (14. Juli 2010)

nur bewegte bilder
1. besuch mit dem afr in willingen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Juli 2010)

isch mag die Retro-Guschtl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (14. Juli 2010)

best brakes ever.
naja, mittlerweile hätte ich gerne schwarze. wer tauschen will melden.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gleicher tag,- gleiche lockation... nur auf der urwald seite.



Gleicher Tag,- gleiche lokation,- gleiche Socke

Alter mach die Wech... Es wurden schon Leute wegen Weniger von der Stylepolizei Verhaftet.


----------



## tokessa (15. Juli 2010)

Schönes vid und zügig gefahren


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Alter mach die Wech...



habse schon aussortiert.


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

....da haste gut dran getan ....


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2010)

Mich hats nur gewundert dass die ohne Strumpfhalter gefahren werden


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

JA JA Lacht ihr nur.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juli 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> best brakes ever.
> Naja, mittlerweile hätte ich gerne schwarze. Wer tauschen will melden.:d


 
nöö


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

muss auch ma sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. Juli 2010)

da hinten hat es doch wald, was rollerst du auf dem blöden dreckhügel rum!?


----------



## waschi82 (15. Juli 2010)

der wald ist eben.... ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> da hinten hat es doch wald, was rollerst du auf dem blöden dreckhügel rum!?





"drecks hügel"   
der berg ist reine 160meter hoch,- u. der wald dahinter zieht sich  bis nach Holland. 
 dort fahren wir auch.


----------



## ibislover (15. Juli 2010)

ohne "s"!!


----------



## softbiker (15. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "drecks hügel"
> der berg ist reine 160meter hoch,- u. der wald dahinter zieht sich  bis nach Holland.
> dort fahren wir auch.



Aber die Abkürzung schieben gell.  Diese "Dirtroad" im Hintergrund führt doch bestimmt bis ganz nach oben. Das könnte man auch strampeln


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> muss auch ma sein !



Schöne Linienwahl


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Juli 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> da hinten hat es doch wald, was rollerst du auf dem blöden dreckhügel rum!?



Für einen solchen Kommentar hätte man Dich vor Ort mit Schlacke und Steinkohle beworfen 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das könnte man auch strampeln



 machen wir ja normalerweise auch...


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Juli 2010)

Rittershausen 2010 BikeBauer & Friends


























Gruß an alle Piloten.

Mehr auf der Bikebauer.de/Gallery

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2010)

Sehr geile Äktschen Bilder


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Juli 2010)

bild 3 typisch birk style, uebrigens frisch gebackener vice hessenmeister u23 aus dem extralove team der gravitypilots.

fette bilder allesamt!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2010)

der Freeride Kurs in Willingen is wie für ein Helius AM gemacht.


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Juli 2010)

BikeBauer Power !!


----------



## frankweber (19. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der Freeride Kurs in Willingen is wie für ein Helius AM gemacht.


 

Schon wieder neue Socken??schwarz ist soo coool!


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juli 2010)

Bilder vom Qualilauf der Megavalanche, leider keine sonderliche Qualität:









[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2010)

12h Rennen in Külsheim. Sekundenschlaf


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2010)

Geil


----------



## Mythilos (19. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 12h Rennen in Külsheim. Sekundenschlaf




wohl eher Gravitation, welche Dich und Dein Bike 80% vom Federweg nutzen läßt! Da geht noch mehr! Bei genutzten 100% hängen sie Dir dann übers Kinn!


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. Juli 2010)

@Gürü, des schaut nach nem ultrahochverdichtetem Steinchen vor Dir aus welches Dich, Dein Fahrwerk incl. Augenlidern in seinen Ereignishorizont zieht...  
scheiss Gravitation...


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 12h Rennen in Külsheim. Sekundenschlaf



Das kommt bestimmt von den lila Felgen ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> wohl eher Gravitation, welche Dich und Dein Bike 80% vom Federweg nutzen läßt! Da geht noch mehr! Bei genutzten 100% hängen sie Dir dann übers Kinn!



Sou müde wie ich bin dann eher übers Knie, ich brauch "Uhrlaub"


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 12h Rennen in Külsheim. Sekundenschlaf
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/694843


 
ach das ist also der herr gürü, prof. dr puff himself? da hätten wir uns ja mal guden tach sagen können. mir ist das helius allerdings aufgefallen. wo ich doch grad nach einem in XL ausschau halte ;-)


----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das mein Helius aufgefallen ist, es ist doch so unscheinbar


----------



## Norcohilde (20. Juli 2010)

Willingen 2010 
Pic : KHUJAND


----------



## GMP-Alex (20. Juli 2010)

Gleicher Tag, gleicher Fotograf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

Schöööööön


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

schöne Fotos khujand


----------



## guru39 (20. Juli 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> ...... kuhjand .....




OMG wenn er daß liest


----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

Lol, ja sein lieblings buchstabendreher 
Änder es noch schnell


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> OMG wenn er daß liest



*F*...  und danke.

und
@ khujand: sorry (immer die Wurstfinger un dann noch während der Arbeit, eieieieiei)


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> *F*...  und danke.
> 
> und
> @ khujand: sorry (immer die Wurstfinger un dann noch während der Arbeit, eieieieiei)



kein thema  

das ungalubliche nur,- in KHUjand gibt es garkeine Kühe.


----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

Die hast du schon alle aufgegessen


----------



## stuk (20. Juli 2010)

und socken rausgemacht
hey euer willingen WE wäre mir noch zu heftig gewesen, bin ja noch mehr der tourenfahrer.....


----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

Glaub ich nicht der jüngste war neun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> und socken rausgemacht
> hey euer willingen WE wäre mir noch zu heftig gewesen, bin ja noch mehr der tourenfahrer.....



so ein qwatsch... selbst mein 10 jähriger sohn ist alles gefahren. 

 also das all die leute denken,- "bikepark = min. 5 meter sprünge".  

der freeride in willingen ist für mich echtes freeriding,- u. das helius AM ist in seinem element.


----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

OK dann zehn


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

du kannst so wie mein neffe fahren  







oder so wie mein sohn. 







u. so wie tokessa fährt der rest von uns.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Juli 2010)

ich muss mal meine Festplatte durchstöbern, ich habe ein Foto, wo ein Junge  auf der Strecke fährt der gerade mal Fahrradfahren gelernt hat, mit seinem 18" MTB. 
Hat mich echt gewundert, wie der plötzlich mit seinen Eltern am dem großen Northshore im Wald aufgetaucht ist


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so ein qwatsch... selbst mein 10 jähriger sohn ist alles gefahren.
> 
> also das all die leute denken,- "bikepark = min. 5 meter sprünge".
> 
> der freeride in willingen ist für mich echtes freeriding,- u. das helius AM ist in seinem element.



jepp, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Unser Sohnemann (11) ist den FR auch schon mehrfach mit uns abgefahren und hatte echt Laune dabei - früh übt sich UND wenn die Geschwindigkeit stimmt, geht fast alles ;-)


----------



## mikeymark (20. Juli 2010)

Artur, ich hab Deinen Neffen noch nie fahren sehen  ! 
Auf den Bildern fliegt der immer  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (21. Juli 2010)

Hier mal eine kleines Vid von unserem Elsass Trip, gleichzeitig erster Tourentest fürs AFR.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Juli 2010)

top video !!!! bin im september auch ein paar tage im elsass- wo wart ihr denn da genau ?? geiler trail !!!!! greez , k.


----------



## WiKiFRee (21. Juli 2010)

Danke, rund um Barr...wirst viel Spass haben dort


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Artur, ich hab Deinen Neffen noch nie fahren sehen  !
> Auf den Bildern fliegt der immer  !



stimmt ist eher selten am boden  
geht wieder voll ab der kleine,- obwohl er über 1 jahr nicht mehr gefahren ist.

@ WiKi
super gemacht das vid. ich mag die Gravity-Piloten. sind durch die bank weg  "nette leute"


----------



## hands diamond (21. Juli 2010)

Gleicher Spot wie Gnafert 2 Seiten weiter vorne, nur eine andere Perspektive. Wir haben uns glaube ich auch mal kurz beim Shutteln unterhalten.


----------



## bjoernlol (22. Juli 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> ... gleichzeitig erster Tourentest fürs AFR.



test bestanden?


----------



## some.body (22. Juli 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7370624]Bilder vom Qualilauf der Megavalanche, leider keine sonderliche Qualität:









[









[/quote]

Muss die Fotos von Sebastian jetzt nochmal zitieren ... da quaelt sich einer beim Megavalanche und ihr ignoriert das komplett. Die Socken und Neffen von KHUJAND und der Sekundenschlaf von Guru sind anscheinend wichtiger  Mehr Action als beim Megavalanche geht ja wohl nicht, Respekt Sebastian 
Wollte da eigentlich auch mal mit fahren, aber es mangelt mir leider immer noch an der noetigen Muskulatur in den Armen  Die Hanteln liegen zwar immer griffbereit, werden aber selten benutzt 
@Sebastian, hast Du die Quali denn geschafft?


----------



## tokessa (22. Juli 2010)

Anscheinend


----------



## hands diamond (22. Juli 2010)

@some.body: recht hast du!  das zweite bild finde ich super. viele bilder von den fotografen vor ort sind ja eher mittelprächtig.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> Die Socken und Neffen von KHUJAND und der Sekundenschlaf von Guru sind anscheinend wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> Sekundenschlaf



Das ist eine ernste Angelegenheit  . was da hätte passieren können  .


----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)

wärst in die bereitstehende matratze an dem baum gekracht!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

vor allem isser FREMD gegangen...  daher dieses schlechte foto.


----------



## some.body (22. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ernste Angelegenheit  . was da hätte passieren können  .



OK, hast recht ... und die Socken von KHUJAND sind natuerlich auch diskussionswuerdig ... aber eben Alles keine Action


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> ... aber eben Alles keine Action



ist wer für einen neune Thread: "Nicolai´s in Fahrt"


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist wer für einen neune Thread: "Nicolai´s in Fahrt"



Ne, muss net sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne, muss net sein.



nun,- dann müssen wir beide uns hier raushalten.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

warum das?!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> warum das?!



wg. der kritik ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. Juli 2010)

gleich gibts wieder kritik wegen rumgespame


----------



## stuk (22. Juli 2010)

bilder?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wg. der kritik ?




welche Kritik?




acid-driver schrieb:


> gleich gibts wieder kritik wegen rumgespame



ich werde ja zum spammen gezwungen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> bilder?



bitte


----------



## tokessa (22. Juli 2010)

Lol, ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## hands diamond (22. Juli 2010)

FdW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2010)

Der Nicolais und Socken in Action-Thread...

Btw, kann mal jemand bitte den Deppenapostroph aus dem Thread-Titel löschen ?


----------



## softbiker (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bitte



Das sind doch bestimm türkische Plagiate oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das sind doch bestimm türkische Plagiate oder?



meine beine oder die socken  ? 

Türkei urlaub steh noch an dies jahr,- die socken sind aus´em Kaufhof.


----------



## sluette (22. Juli 2010)

bei der strumpflänge tragen zwielichtige damen schon strapshalter...


----------



## softbiker (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meine beine oder die socken  ?
> 
> Türkei urlaub steh noch an dies jahr,- die socken sind aus´em Kaufhof.



Deine Beine? Nee die sind einzigartig und so graziös dass alles daneben verblasst mein Schatz
Strapshalter sind da nicht notwendig. Ein bissl Panzertape tut es auch.
Ich meinte die Strümpfe. Meine Puma-Socken sind nämlich alle aus dem Dönerland.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ......die socken sind aus´em Kaufhof.




Kaufhof kauft doch auch in der Türkei ein


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Nicolais und Socken in Action-Thread...
> 
> Btw, kann mal jemand bitte den Deppenapostroph aus dem Thread-Titel löschen ?



Gerade hab ich es mir wieder einmal gedacht


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

> Ein Cannondale Prophet mit einer dicken, dicken Wotan



Kauf Dir erstmal ein richtiges Baik, bevor Du hier rumblögst


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2010)

Och du, das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ging wohl auch kaum gegen den Inhalt, oder nicht?
Pies und gute Nacht


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2010)

Aber hast Recht, der Titel ist nicht ganz zeitgemäß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Och du, das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ging wohl auch kaum gegen den Inhalt, oder nicht?
> Pies und gute Nacht



 Schlaf gut


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2010)

Danke, dauert noch 5 Minuten  Aber: du auch!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Danke, dauert noch 5 Minuten  Aber: du auch!



Warum spämmst Du unseren Aktschen Driet so Zu


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2010)

Weil ich noch kein Baik fahre, das hier anerkannt wird  , deswegen ohne Bilder. Wenn Fremdbilder erlaubt sind: Das find ich scharf...


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Weil ich noch kein Baik fahre, das hier anerkannt wird  , deswegen ohne Bilder. Wenn Fremdbilder erlaubt sind: Das find ich scharf...



Hier ist eigentlich fast alles erlaubt, und die Haubtsache ist das man SpaZz hat


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2010)

Das nächste wird ein Nicolai!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Das nächste wird ein Nicolai!



 und das ist gut so


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. Juli 2010)

*Ich abe Spaß*...... 2Wochen Italien,monte Tamaro,1 Woche port du soleil mit den Jungs!!!!!!


----------



## der Digge (25. Juli 2010)

mit'm Kunstflieger unterwegs gewesen und sein Rad gemopst 









ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juli 2010)

Heute war mal wieder richtig gut


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2010)

Seh ich da den BOS hervorblitzen?

Bitte stell mal ein Bild mir dem neuen Dämpfer in die Gallerie, würd mich freuen das mal genauer zu sehen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juli 2010)

Der Dämpfer ist endlich da 
Ich muss jetzt erst klären warum das Bild gedreht ist 

Ich mache in den nächsten zwei drei Tagen Bilder mit dem neuen Dämpfer, aber vorab, das Fahrwerk läuft richtig gut und ist sein Geld wert


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2010)

das habe ich erwartet... Dämpfer liegt schon zum Einbau bereit!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Juli 2010)

Ladidadida


----------



## der Digge (26. Juli 2010)

Das Teil ist noch mehr alte Schule als Nico seins, aber Johannes weiß es zu bewegen 

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom WE mit eigenem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (26. Juli 2010)

@der Digge
Sehr geil!   Sieht verdammt lässig aus


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2010)

Da auch Nicolai vertreten war, bittesehr:


----------



## hands diamond (30. Juli 2010)

Super Video!!

Hier noch was aus Alpe D'Huez


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

Sehr geiles Bild,

kurze Frage zum Helm, weisst du wieviel der wiegt und hat der auch die Aussparungen für das Soundsystem?


----------



## hands diamond (30. Juli 2010)

Danke Dir! 

Zum Helm. Gewicht ca. 1000g glaube ich. Belüftung an den Ohren ist super! Ich hatte davor den ONeal Fury, der da recht eng sitzt. Man merkt wirklich einen Unterschied beim Gleichgewicht, hätte ich davor nicht gedacht.

Der POC ist aber vor allem einer der wenigen Helme, die bei mir richtig sitzen. Die anderen drücken entweder vorne an der Stirn oder sitzen so lommelig, dass ich den Kinnbügel mit wenig Kraft gegen das Kinn drücken kann. Für mich und meine Kopfform ist er jeden Cent wert.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

das  bild u. die action sind zu guut


----------



## Mythilos (30. Juli 2010)

springt man bei solchen Sachen eigntlich aktiv ab, oder nutzt man da nur ein bischen den rebound effekt der Federung, oder fährt man einfach drüber?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> fährt man einfach drüber?



wie bei der boxx in winterberg. 
man fährt einfach drüber.


----------



## marco2 (30. Juli 2010)

Wie man will und/oder auch kann. Einfach über die Kante rollen passt bei gut gemachten Drops immer und ist sicherer, zumindest wenn man das aktive Abspringen noch nicht so gut raus hat. So bleibt das Rad sicher in der Linie.


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie bei der boxx in winterberg.
> man fährt einfach drüber.



das Gerät würde ich dieses Jahr auch gerne mal angehen... wie tief ist der Drop hintenraus eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie bei der boxx in winterberg.
> man fährt einfach drüber.



ich war noch nie in Winterberg oder sonstigen Parks o.ä.

Nur ich merke das mein Rad ein bischen mehr will, als ich z.Z. mache..nun suche ich schon ne Weile nach einer geeigneten Stelle um mal überhaupt ein bissl ins Springen zu kommen...

solange man dafür keinen Bunnyhop oder Wheelie können muß (mal wo drüber hopsn mit klickies schaff ich schon noch grad so ;-) ).


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

mach Dir da keinen Kopp Bostad, die Box is easy


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

Ich brauche halt immer jemanden der mich runterschuppst, sonst traue ich mich nicht..


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

vor allem ist jetzt nach all den jahren meiner predigt (beim bikepark chef) ne auffahrt auf die kl. boxx gekommen. 
 dort kann man wunderbar üben. 








ich musste an der grossen üben.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich brauche halt immer jemanden der mich runterschuppst, sonst traue ich mich nicht..



TIP ! 
in ruhe die hühnerleiter zur boxx rauffahren,- mit dem bike zur absprungkannte rollen,- stehen beleiben,-schauen,-
 wieder die  hühnerleiter runterollen,-
 anlauf nehmen,-
drüber fahren,- bike festhalten,- landen.... (nicht ziehen garnix)  

das schwerste an der boxx ist die auffahrt.


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

Ich will im August eh mal ein paar Tage dort verbringen und evtl mal einen Kurs besuchen.. Sehr geile Bilder...


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> TIP !
> in ruhe die hühnerleiter zur boxx rauffahren,- mit dem bike zur absprungkannte rollen,- stehen beleiben,-schauen,-



Quatsch 

Anfahren und drüber


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich will im August eh mal ein paar Tage dort verbringen und evtl mal einen Kurs besuchen.. Sehr geile Bilder...




Vielleicht will ja einer von Euch mit mir dahin...??


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Quatsch
> 
> Anfahren und drüber



das geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das schwerste an der boxx ist die auffahrt.



Einfach kurz vor dem Holz locker am Rad ziehen, ist zumindest bei der kleinen deutlich entspannter als fahren


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> guru39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Quatsch
> ...



So werd ichs auch machen. Letztes Mal dort das erste Mal gedropt, nächstes mal wird die Box in Angriff genommen


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> ...wie tief ist der Drop hintenraus eigentlich?




Ich finde das man es auf diesem Bild gut sieht.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

ca. garage. 
wobei die landung einfach perfeckt ist.


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

Hehe ich glaube ich probiere dann erstmal die Hundehütte nebenan.. bei dem Anblick bekomme ich schon vor dem Rechner schwitzige Hände..


----------



## softbiker (30. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid doch lebensmüde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hehe ich glaube ich probiere dann erstmal die Hundehütte nebenan.. bei dem Anblick bekomme ich schon vor dem Rechner schwitzige Hände..



sag ich doch... gut das nun die kl. boxx  zur verfügung steh. 


@softbiker  NEIN in der landung kann man sich schön abrollen.


----------



## softbiker (30. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub wenn ich da runterplumpse ist da ein Loch.


----------



## stuk (30. Juli 2010)

und da soll ich als alter tourenfahrender sack mit????


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> und da soll ich als alter tourenfahrender sack mit????



HALLOOO 
an der boxx gehen min.4 wege drumm rumm.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. Juli 2010)

zu groß...(

)

@Braunlage

Da kann man auch recht gut üben.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

kannste bitte das GROSSE bild entfernen... DANKE


----------



## hands diamond (30. Juli 2010)

Die Box ist... HOCH!! Respekt, coole Bilder. Ist das Road Gap noch viel höher?

Wg. dem Ziehen am Lenker: Nicht nach oben ziehen, sondern mehr nach hinten. Wenn man das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert passiert das aber eigentlich von alleine.


----------



## Mythilos (30. Juli 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Die Box ist... HOCH!! Respekt, coole Bilder. Ist das Road Gap noch viel höher?
> 
> Wg. dem Ziehen am Lenker: Nicht nach oben ziehen, sondern mehr nach hinten. Wenn man das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert passiert das aber eigentlich von alleine.



also "rumpelt" man einfachr drüber, mit entsprechender Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten wie beim Treppenfahren (je steiler desto mehr nach hinten)?


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Die Box ist... HOCH!! Respekt, coole Bilder. Ist das Road Gap noch viel höher?
> 
> Wg. dem Ziehen am Lenker: Nicht nach oben ziehen, sondern mehr nach hinten. Wenn man das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert passiert das aber eigentlich von alleine.




Ä bissl höher is das Road Gap schon, und was man machen muss sieht man
, glaube ich, auf dem Bild ganz gut


----------



## pfalz (30. Juli 2010)

des wischdiggschde ist:

Logga bleiwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (30. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> also "rumpelt" man einfachr drüber, mit entsprechender Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten wie beim Treppenfahren (je steiler desto mehr nach hinten)?



je langsamer desto mehr nach hinten. ist von der bewegung her nicht anders als bordsteinkantenschanzen. also versuche mal ne bordsteinkante runterzufahren und mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig aufzusetzen. das ist genau die gleiche bewegung.

@guru
FETT

@pfalz
rischtisch


----------



## Mythilos (30. Juli 2010)

danke! Werd morgen mal die ein oder andere Kante nehmen.. man fängt ja klein an.. wobei neulich bin ich zu schnell in eine Doppeltreppe rein gefahren und aufm Absatz gelandet..was mich doch leicht überrascht hatte..


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Juli 2010)

Panzer fahren von Heute morgen


----------



## der Digge (31. Juli 2010)

für die Uhrzeit nicht schlecht  Spaß bei Seite


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Juli 2010)

Heute hinter dem DH-Panzer hergerollt.

War ne nette Runde, danke nochmals an j_rg für die Bilder 

Ich glaube, ich brauche einen Fullface, damit man meine verzogene Visage nicht mehr erkennt ... 






Landeanflug 
















Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Juli 2010)

Das Gesicht ist schon in Ordnung ! Du brauchst ein Nicolai Baby


----------



## Fiveages (31. Juli 2010)

...is doch eins


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Juli 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...is doch eins



ja doch war nur spass, meine halt ein fully


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ja doch war nur spass, meine halt ein fully



Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden

War ganz verwirrt...

Bin doch seit 20 Jahren standhafter Fullyverweigerer. Weiß aber nicht, wie lange ich dies noch durchhalte...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden
> 
> War ganz verwirrt...
> 
> ...



finde hardtails auch geil, aber mir tut schon von hinschaun der arsch weh 

gruss

der thomas


----------



## Hatschipuh (31. Juli 2010)

war heut auch wieder bissl unterwegs 









(sry für die schlechte quali ... wollt heut net so hinhaun )


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Heute hinter dem DH-Panzer hergerollt.
> 
> War ne nette Runde, danke nochmals an j_rg für die Bilder
> 
> ...



Ti geile style


----------



## der-gute (31. Juli 2010)

aha

aha

aha

ein Argon ohne FR im FR Einsatz...

;-)

mein Argon mit FR is dafür im City-Einsatz
damit steht es 1:1


----------



## der Digge (31. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Heute hinter dem DH-Panzer hergerollt.



Du bist doch verrückt


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden
> 
> War ganz verwirrt...
> 
> ...



Versuch mal ein 29er dann gehen noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (31. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha
> 
> aha
> 
> ...



Ich ich weiß nun das ich mein Argon (ohne FR) wohl nicht mit sowiel Rücksicht Behandeln muß.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha
> 
> aha
> 
> ...



Psssst, nicht so laut


----------



## Ti-Max (1. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Du bist doch verrückt



Habe immer schön den Windschatten vom Nici mitgenommen ... 

Gruß Thorsten

P.S. Vielleicht bis gleich in Willingen...


----------



## Ti-Max (1. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> finde hardtails auch geil, aber mir tut schon von hinschaun der arsch weh
> 
> gruss
> 
> der thomas



Das geht auch vorbei ... 

Aber vielleicht müssen wir uns naher Zukunft mal wegen so einer Sänfte unterhalten ... 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Dittmosher (1. August 2010)




----------



## Luke-VTT (1. August 2010)

Fett


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> finde hardtails auch geil, aber mir tut schon von hinschaun der arsch weh
> 
> gruss
> 
> der thomas



mir tuen die Eier weh Thomas...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2010)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> mir tuen die Eier weh Thomas...



Alles Mädchen ... 

Gestern in Willingen, mehr konnte ich leider hinsichtlich Bildqualität nicht mehr wirklich retten...
















Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (2. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>



richtig gut


----------



## tokessa (2. August 2010)

Schöne bilder, hattet ihr ja doch schönes wetter, scheiß vorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schöne bilder, hattet ihr ja doch schönes wetter, scheiß vorhersage



Es hat einmal heftig geregnet, da haben wir dann Mittagspause gemacht. Trocknete aber wieder recht schnell, danach kam ab und an die Sonne raus.

War nicht so warm und nicht zu kalt, zum Fahren nahezu ideal 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

jehh Ti schde das wir nicht dabei sein konnten...


----------



## tokessa (2. August 2010)

Nächste sonntag kommt bestimmt


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jehh Ti schde das wir nicht dabei sein konnten...



Beim nächsten Mal 

Poldy hatte sich extra darauf eingerichtet, Tochter und Frau temporär woanders untergebracht, und ich hatte auch die Freigabe meiner Chefin.

Haben es nicht bereut ...

Allerdings tut mir alles weh, der mittlere Teil mit den Bremswellen tut richtig weh, der obere Teil des Freeride ist der absolute Traum.

Der DH ist sehr heftig, der sieht auf den Videos immer recht harmlos aus.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Nächste sonntag kommt bestimmt



*sorry* dann sind wir im urlaub. 

wir haben ja schon für dieses WE die "rote karte" von meiner frau bekommen.

"ahh wenn was passiert,- denk an den urlaub" usw.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Allerdings tut mir alles weh



Jammer nicht  ! ALLE raten dir zu nem Fully. 
(muss ja kein -N-sein)


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> richtig gut



Dank Dir, 

sieht bei mir aber nicht bei Weitem so lässig aus wie bei Dir.

Ich habe ja immer so einen gequälten Gesichtsausdruck 

Ich brauche doch nen Fullface.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jammer nicht  ! ALLE raten dir zu nem Fully.
> (muss ja kein -N-sein)



Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich weiß 

Aber die Bremswellen sollen auch mit nem Fully wehtun ...

Ich brauch irgendwann auch so ein Seniorenmodell 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *sorry* dann sind wir im urlaub.
> 
> wir haben ja schon für dieses WE die "rote karte" von meiner frau bekommen.
> 
> "ahh wenn was passiert,- denk an den urlaub" usw.



Unrecht hat sie nicht. Ich fahre aber erst am 12ten, da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Unrecht hat sie nicht.



ja schon klar.
 bei mir geht ja auch noch was,- Peter weicht mir bike mässig nicht mehr von der seite,- seitdem er das ufo-ds hat. 

kann ja schlecht sagen,-"ich fahr willinge du bleibst hier" 

deshalb: sind wir beide zu hause geblieben.


----------



## BOSTAD (2. August 2010)

Guter Papa!!


----------



## petete2000 (2. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Guter Papa!!



Ja. 






Testfart ist bestanden.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur nicht schneller als der Vater fahren, sonst nimmt er Dir aus Frust das Rad wieder weg 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Guter Papa!!


Word! Hatte ich noch gar nicht mitgeschnitten, daß die N-Familie bei Euch Zuwachs bekommen hat. Saugut!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nur nicht schneller als der Vater fahren, sonst nimmt er Dir aus Frust das Rad wieder weg
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Ti. 
ich muss ihn echt bremsen. 
er knallt mitlerweile den kreuzweg voll runter. den letzten baumkontakt haste ja live miterlebt. 

wenn das sein fussball trainer mitbekommt,- gibts wohl bike verbot.

@Luke-VTT doch u. wie. wie der vater so der sohn   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jammer nicht  ! ALLE raten dir zu nem Fully.
> (muss ja kein -N-sein)



doch, ein Helius AM mit FR Rohrsatz brauch er 



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dank Dir,
> 
> sieht bei mir aber nicht bei Weitem so lässig aus wie bei Dir.
> 
> ...



liegt am Rad, war selber von 1994 bis zur Jahrtausendwende auf so ner Streckbank unterwegs, da ging das auch nicht so locker, was du mit der Kiste anstellst ist schon => 

Fullface wurde mir am Anfang auch nahe gelegt, ich schneide noch ganz andere Fratzen oder penne einfach kurz in der Luft 

Schaden können die Dinger aber auch so nicht!


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Luke-VTT doch u. wie. wie der vater so der sohn   !



Na dann ist ja das Fortbestehen von Nicolai für die nächsten Jahre gesichert  Klingt als hättest Du da was ziemlich richtig gemacht!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vor allem ist jetzt nach all den jahren meiner predigt (beim bikepark chef) ne auffahrt auf die kl. boxx gekommen.
> dort kann man wunderbar üben.



zum üben gut, aber seitdem macht der step up auf die kleine box keinen spaß mehr  so´n gepflegtes loch zwischen absprung und landung hat doch was.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> doch, ein Helius AM mit FR Rohrsatz brauch er



Klär mich mal bitte auf. Was ist der FR Rohrsatz. Tendiere ja eher zum Nonius, wg. Eingelenker und Optik, aber ich bin noch weiiiit weg von einer Entscheidung





der Digge schrieb:


> liegt am Rad, war selber von 1994 bis zur Jahrtausendwende auf so ner Streckbank unterwegs, da ging das auch nicht so locker, was du mit der Kiste anstellst ist schon =>



So lang ist das Argon nicht. OR 600 mm horizontal (!), effektiv 575 mm, Vorbau 70 mm.



der Digge schrieb:


> Fullface wurde mir am Anfang auch nahe gelegt, ich schneide noch ganz andere Fratzen oder penne einfach kurz in der Luft
> 
> Schaden können die Dinger aber auch so nicht!



Hast völlig recht. Ist wie ne Schönheits-OP 

Spaß beseite. Face Plant sollte man nicht unterschätzen, da sind die Dinger Gold wert.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Tendiere ja eher zum Nonius,



*gäähhn*  
langweiligste Nicolai Rahmen ever.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. August 2010)

aber um so cooler isses doch wenn man damit richtig gut abgeht, oder ?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *gäähhn*
> langweiligste Nicolai Bike ever.



Och Mensch 

Und nun ... 

Mal schauen, ich muß mal Dein Rad richtig rannehmen, wenn ich darf 

Gruß Thorsten

P.S. Ich finde das Nonius recht schick, insbesondere mit den neuen Gussets http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/706423


----------



## Kuwahades (3. August 2010)

Ja nimm das, das ist doch cool !




irgendwann hole ich mir auch noch eins zum Rücken schonen, wenn das BMXTB zu hart für den Babba wird


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ja nimm das, das ist doch cool !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das alte Nonius gefiel mir überhaupt nicht, aber dies ist ein Traum 

Ich muß mal die Tage mit Nicolai telefonieren. Mich würde mal interessieren, was man da noch ändern kann, insbesondere am Rohrsatz.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (3. August 2010)

sehe ich genauso, das neue Nonius ist meiner Meinung nach sowas wie ein kleines "UFO-AM" und stark unterbewertet in der "Gemeinde".
Mein Tip wäre ein stärkeres Unterrohr für 150er Gabeln. Noch mehr Federweg vorne würde mit hinten nicht mehr harmonieren und die Winkel versauen.
viel spaß beim Zusammenstellen und Planen
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

oh jaa das neue Nonius sieht TOP aus .


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso, das neue Nonius ist meiner Meinung nach sowas wie ein kleines "UFO-AM" und stark unterbewertet in der "Gemeinde".
> Mein Tip wäre ein stärkeres Unterrohr für 150er Gabeln. Noch mehr Federweg vorne würde mit hinten nicht mehr harmonieren und die Winkel versauen.
> viel spaß beim Zusammenstellen und Planen
> mfg



Ich muß mal in mich gehen.

Mit unterbewerteten Rädern habe ich weniger ein Problem 

Mehr Federweg bräuchte ich nicht, allerdings habe ich auch nichts gegen Stabilitätsreserven einzuwenden.

Es sollte allerdings noch erträglich leicht bleiben, damit ich damit noch Kilometer fräsen kann, sprich normaler CC-Einsatz wie bisher auch.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oh jaa das neue Nonius sieht TOP aus .



Puh, da bin ich jetzt aber froh

Das alte Modell gefiel mir auch nie, das 2010 ist optisch ein Traum

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2010)

So sieht doch auch schon der 2009 Nonius Rahmen aus. Der Rahmen hält  was aus und ist von Nicolai für CC, Enduro und All Mountain freigeben. Ich habe mein Nonius auch schon hart rangenommen, steckt der Rahmen klaglos weg und das bei einem Gewicht von 2,6 kg ohne Dämpfer. Der Nonius Rahmen ist vielseitig einsetbar, sieht optisch gut und ich verstehe nicht, warum dieser so unterschätzt wird.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> So sieht doch auch schon der 2009 Nonius Rahmen aus. Der Rahmen hält  was aus und ist von Nicolai für CC, Enduro und All Mountain freigeben. Ich habe mein Nonius auch schon hart rangenommen, steckt der Rahmen klaglos weg und das bei einem Gewicht von 2,6 kg ohne Dämpfer. Der Nonius Rahmen ist vielseitig einsetbar, sieht optisch gut und ich verstehe nicht, warum dieser so unterschätzt wird.



Der Wechsel der Gussets kam meines Wissens Anfang/Mitte 2009.

So sah das alte Modell 2009er aus:

http://shop2.bikebauer.com/index.ph...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=53

Ist das Größe M oder L. Ich brauche M.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. August 2010)

Muss mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden Also Respekt Ti-Max was du mit dem Argon anstellst und das Nonius ist wirklich ein schöner Rahmen. Aber wenn du jetzt wirklich mit dem Gedanken spielst ein Fully zu holen, dann nimm lieber ein Helius AM Bei uns in der Truppe fahren einige Nicolais und das schon seit Kalles Anfängen und KHUJAND kennt sich ja da auch bestens aus Ich habe es jetzt schon so oft erlebt. Erst haben sie sich für ein kleineres Modell entschieden, da man ja nicht soviel Federweg braucht und nachher wurde das Helius ST daraus, weil es einfach ein Traum ist Und mit den schweren Böcken fahren wir auch die Touren, die wir auch schon vor über 10 Jahren gefahren sind. Erst im Mai sind wir wieder 70KM und knapp 1700HM damit gefahren. Wenn du es richtig nutzen möchtest, dann denk an die Belastungen über die Zeit und an die Reserven gerade für Bikeparks
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ist das Größe M oder L. Ich brauche M.


Der Rahmen ist Größe M.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Größe M.



Dank Dir. Dann habe ich wenigstens schon mal einen optischen Eindruck.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

können wir die Nonius besprechung hier hin verlagern ´?
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7012257&highlight=NONIUS#post7012257

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Muss mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden Also Respekt Ti-Max was du mit dem Argon anstellst und das Nonius ist wirklich ein schöner Rahmen. Aber wenn du jetzt wirklich mit dem Gedanken spielst ein Fully zu holen, dann nimm lieber ein Helius AM Bei uns in der Truppe fahren einige Nicolais und das schon seit Kalles Anfängen und KHUJAND kennt sich ja da auch bestens aus Ich habe es jetzt schon so oft erlebt. Erst haben sie sich für ein kleineres Modell entschieden, da man ja nicht soviel Federweg braucht und nachher wurde das Helius ST daraus, weil es einfach ein Traum ist Und mit den schweren Böcken fahren wir auch die Touren, die wir auch schon vor über 10 Jahren gefahren sind. Erst im Mai sind wir wieder 70KM und knapp 1700HM damit gefahren. Wenn du es richtig nutzen möchtest, dann denk an die Belastungen über die Zeit und an die Reserven gerade für Bikeparks
> Gruß Jens!



Hallo Jens,

dank Dir, aber ich muß zur Erklärung mal kurz weiter ausholen.

Das Argon ist nach wie vor das FAST ideale Rad für mich, ich habe es seit 2009.

Problem ist nun, daß sich mein Einsatzbereich doch mehr und mehr in Richtung gelegentlichem Park-Einsatz verschoben hat. Viel anders als auf den Bildern bin ich früher auch nicht gefahren.

Da ich seit 20 Jahren Hardtail fahre und mir eine entsprechende, materialschonende Fahrweise angeeignet habe, gehe ich auch davon aus, daß das Rad dies grds. aushält. Ich springe keine meterhohen Drops und schmettere nicht über alles drüber. Dies habe ich auch zukünftig vor.

Es ist aber ein psychologisches Problem. Ich habe einfach Angst, daß das Argon irgendwann den Belastungen nicht mehr standhält, weil es für den Verwendungszweck Park-Einsatz nicht geschaffen wurde und ich es daher zu oft am Grenzbereich bewege. Ich halte mich zwar an die Federwegsbeschränkung/Gabeleinbauhöhe, habe einen Steel-Set verbaut und sonst nur robuste und belastbare Teile. Demgegenüber stehen jedoch nur 1,6 kg bewegte Masse am Rahmen, ohne jegliche Gussets.

Wenn ich mich damals für ein Argon FR entschieden hätte (was ich aufgrund des Gewichts und des damaligen Verwendungszweck nicht getan habe), dann würde ich heute keinen Gedanken an ein Nonius verschwenden.

Da ich aber auch weiterhin das Hardtail-Feeling mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik nicht missen möchte, würde ich das Nonius mit dem stabileren FR-Rohrsatz als Sicherheitsreserve einem Helius AM vorziehen.

Ich brauche den Federweg zum Fahren hinten definitiv nicht, es geht mir um einen Mindestkomfort. Im CC-Einsatz fahre ich das Argon mit Thudbuster, man wird halt älter.

Festzuhalten bleibt, daß das größte Sicherheitsrisiko immer der Fahrer ist. Da habe ich mich im Griff, werde mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr zum Schisser und überlege lange, bis ich eine bestimmte Stelle springe oder fahre.

Ich könnte mich jetzt auch für ein Argon FR entscheiden, aber zugunsten des Komforts werde ich den knappen Federweg am Nonius doch dankbar annehmen. Daher fällt das AM für mich aus.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> können wir die Nonius besprechung hier hin verlagern ´?
> --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7012257&highlight=NONIUS#post7012257
> 
> danke



Sorry, zu spät gesehen.

Sollten wir tun.

EDIT: Hier geht es weiter zum Thema Umstieg auf Nonius...

Aber eigentlich ist ja alles gesagt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7420370#post7420370

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2010)

Könnte ein Moderator nicht die Noniusbeiträge netterweise in den Nonius Thread moven?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Könnte ein Moderator nicht die Noniusbeiträge netterweise in den Nonius Thread moven?



Habe schon einen angefunkt

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (3. August 2010)

damit wieder bilder kommen...
zwar nur "CC aktion" am gardasee aber macht spaß


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

schon ziiiemlich lange her.  






Fahrer : Ich + Retro Nicolai Shirt vom Kalle persönlich. 
Bike : NICOLAI Bass  
Lockation :Halde Haniel Oberhausen/Bottrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (4. August 2010)

Bass, wir brauchen Bass 

CC habe ich auch noch eins 






schon älter und leider das einzige Bild von meinem Trombone


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Bass, wir brauchen Bass


ja so ähnlich hiess es damals im Nicolai Katalog.
"und   Artur Heinz aus Oberhausen macht dem Bass Check" 



Kuwa ,-
 aber es gab bei deinem bild schon digi cams.


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

nochmal mit dem Helius cc am See


----------



## Ufoman (9. August 2010)

Hallo, hier auch mal wieder paar Bilder von meiner glücklichen Untertasse:





































Sport frei!
Osten rollt!!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (9. August 2010)

Respekt

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. August 2010)

Dass die Tasse glücklich ist glaube ich gern! Respekt!


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2010)

kann man damit auch fahren oder muss man immer fliegen? respekt


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2010)

Ultrafett


----------



## Kuwahades (9. August 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> Hallo, hier auch mal wieder paar Bilder von meiner glücklichen Untertasse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. August 2010)

Da hat wirklich jemand die Bezeichnung wörtlich genommen
Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (9. August 2010)

massive R.E.S.T.E.C.P.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. August 2010)

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
....
....
.......


----------



## pfalz (9. August 2010)

@Ufoman

Passen Deine Eier überhaupt noch in deine Hose? 

Echt gigantisch!!


----------



## abbath (9. August 2010)

Ich nehme an, er hat Helium in den Eiern. Auftrieb und so...


----------



## stuk (9. August 2010)

wo der fliegt, überlege ich mir dreimal ob man den chickenway fahren kann!!!!!


----------



## Ufoman (9. August 2010)

Danke danke. Was soll ich sagen? Ich denke der Kalle freut sich, wenn seine UFOs auch geflogen werden ;-) 

war letzte Woche jedenfalls sehr schön, unser Roadtrip nach Chatel.


----------



## hands diamond (9. August 2010)

Hammer!!


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. August 2010)

@Ufoüberflieger, einfach "nur"


----------



## visionthing (10. August 2010)

gegen die Action komme ich leider nicht an. Bei der Mountainstyle Strecke hab ich mich jedes mal gefragt ob die wirklich mal jemand fährt, offensichtlich ja!




Panoramic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (10. August 2010)

@Ufoman...dick 

Das Panorami gefällt auch gut!

Hier mal eins aus Beerfelden, Birk Berghäuser unser frisch, gebackener Vize Hessenmeister auf seinem Ion...


----------



## MaW:) (10. August 2010)

Geile Pics hier

Hier mal ich beim Schirgiswalder Kälbersteincup 2010.


----------



## der Digge (10. August 2010)

Ufoman


----------



## _raistlin (10. August 2010)

Samstag spät abends in Duisburg.
Hammer was da so los ist ;-)





zwischen 23:00 und 24:00 Uhr kurz vor´m Gipfel zum Monte Schlacko


----------



## Tom:-) (10. August 2010)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Geile Pics hier
> 
> Hier mal ich beim Schirgiswalder Kälbersteincup 2010.


 
geil, alle mit offenem mund ...
was bitte hat der jung rechts am baum im gesicht?


----------



## acid-driver (10. August 2010)

ich denke, das ist eine pflanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (10. August 2010)

im wald? nääääää.....


----------



## MaW:) (10. August 2010)

Also das soll mal ein Baum werden^^


----------



## abbath (11. August 2010)

_raistlin schrieb:


> Samstag spät abends in Duisburg.
> Hammer was da so los ist ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



pro endurance action


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (12. August 2010)

seeeeehr nice hier alles, den drop unten im mountainstyle hab ich auch genommen, allerdings nur zweimal, beim zweiten mal war ich recht fronty und ging fast daneben, da hat der kackstift chon gut rausgeschaut, danach hab ich des große holzgap erst gar nicht in augenschein genommen.


----------



## der Digge (14. August 2010)




----------



## Harvester (14. August 2010)

War Weibsvolk unter euch?


----------



## Ti-Max (14. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


>




Ich bin übrigens der Dicke links

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. August 2010)

Mit der Plautze hätte ich mich hier jetzt aber nicht so öffentlich geoutet 
Top Bild!


----------



## Ti-Max (14. August 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Mit der Plautze hätte ich mich hier jetzt aber nicht so öffentlich geoutet
> Top Bild!



Hohlkreuz bitte, Hohlkreuz

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. August 2010)

Okay, wenn ich so eine Ausrede parat gehabt hätte, hätte ich es auch riskiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (15. August 2010)

Wie war das noch, ich hab kein Bauch nur die Beine weit hinten...


----------



## Mexicansativa (15. August 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Les Gets am Donnerstag.
war das geil!


----------



## psc1 (15. August 2010)

N noch nicht in Action, aber am Passo Roccetta, also direkt vor der Action aufm S422:





PS: Filmchen kommt bald ;-)


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

links oder geradeaus durch die tiefe Rinne?


----------



## psc1 (15. August 2010)

bin beides mal gefahren ;-)


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

links hab ich die Holde geschickt, ich bin gradeaus

ziemlich große Kiesel an manchen Stellen, aber dafür nicht steil...


----------



## psc1 (15. August 2010)

ja, der untere Teil ist dafür mit ein paar netten Stellen bestückt ;-)
allerdings ist der linke Weg (der eigentliche 422) sehr schön zu fahren und macht echt Laune, finde ich.


----------



## stuk (15. August 2010)

ich liebe den linken weg.....und dann weiter durch das alte flussbett nach pregasina.


----------



## AustRico (18. August 2010)

@422


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

das is direkt an der Gabelung, oder?

war da nicht so ein kleiner Platz, bevor sich der 422er teilt?


----------



## AustRico (18. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ist schon etwas länger her. Ich denke aber etwas oberhalb von Pregasina und nicht oben am Pso. Rocchetta.


----------



## stuk (19. August 2010)

das ist weiter unten, also nicht am passo roc.
da wo der linke 422er rauskommt. (foto  von mir 2 seiten zuvor) links halten und rechts in den s.g. pregasinatrail. war mir aber bisher zu heftig und zu teuer. am ausstieg steht schonmal die waldbehörde und verlangt 60e. ich halte mich nach dem linken 422 rechts, bis zur malga und nehme dann gerne das flussbett links vom forstweg. werde ich am sonntag mal wieder machen oder vielleicht ja doch den pregasinatrail. das neue AM macht mutig!


----------



## psc1 (19. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> das ist weiter unten, also nicht am passo roc.
> da wo der linke 422er rauskommt. (foto  von mir 2 seiten zuvor) links halten und rechts in den s.g. pregasinatrail. war mir aber bisher zu heftig und zu teuer. am ausstieg steht schonmal die waldbehörde und verlangt 60e. ich halte mich nach dem linken 422 rechts, bis zur malga und nehme dann gerne das flussbett links vom forstweg. werde ich am sonntag mal wieder machen oder vielleicht ja doch den pregasinatrail. das neue AM macht mutig!


Hi,
ist zwar etwas OT aber:
ist denn der untere Teil des 422 (also am Schotterweg nicht rechts zum Malga P. 
sondern links und dann dem 422 steiler nach Pregasina runter - siehe letztes Foto) für Bikes gesperrt?

Gruß Peter


----------



## stuk (19. August 2010)

ja leider.
stehen zwar keine schilder wie am brione aber die forstbeamten die zwei freunde dort angehalten haben, meinten das nur die wege erlaubt sind die in den vor ort erhältlichen karten als mtb weg ausgeschildert sind. und der untere 422er (b?) ist dort als fussweg eingezeichnet. hat den beiden je 60e gekostet und noch glück gehabt da sie keinen ausweis dabei hatten. theoretisch hätten die so lange die bikes einziehen können...


----------



## Mexicansativa (20. August 2010)

Hier mal noch was aus Rittershausen.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (22. August 2010)

Nabend! Nach längerer Abstinenz wieder auf dem Bike. Ich kann das nächste Mal nicht erwarten.

Das AFR bügelt bei jeder Geschwindigkeit Wurzeln jeder Größe souverän weg.





Größe L bei 1.92m mit 66,8° Lenkwinkel und Radstand von 1.16m superwendig!





Auch in der Luft bei hoher Geschwindigkeit super zu kontrollieren und Dank voll ausgenutztem Federweg fast immer eine sanfte Landung, mit ordentlich Reserven!





Vielen Dank für die Bilder SupaSuse!!!


----------



## mother lode (23. August 2010)

Edles Gefährt. Ein wendiges Rad macht mir persönlich auch immer viel Spaß.

psc1 gefällt mir bis auf die Wahl des Schaltwerks super.


----------



## DJT (23. August 2010)

Für Nicolai's in Action man nehme:

- insgesamt 6 Nicolai's 
- schöne Berge
- gutes Wetter
- nette Leute

und der Spaß kann losgehen:













da führt man schon mal einen Freudentanz auf:








































Mann war das ein Spaß


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2010)

geile farben! ihr schönwetterfahrer!
die hose schön abgestimmt im österreich wegmarkierungsdesign.


----------



## c_w (23. August 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Das AFR bügelt bei jeder Geschwindigkeit Wurzeln jeder Größe souverän weg.




Quark... schau doch nochmal genau hin... du KUCKST die Wurzeln doch schon vorher weg ;-)
Das ist genau der Blick, mit dem der Olli Kahn immer die Bälle aus dem Tor rausgekuckt hat!


----------



## delahero (23. August 2010)

Brille nicht an, kurzsichtig und musste voll fokussieren!


----------



## c_w (24. August 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Brille nicht an, kurzsichtig und musste voll fokussieren!



Ach, zu eitel? ;-)
Ich fahr immer mit Kontaktlinsen...


----------



## abbath (24. August 2010)

Wenn ich immer diese Bilder mit Integralhelm und nackten Ärmchen sehe: Leute holt euch Ellenbogenprotektoren. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr sauber (naja eher dreckig...) den Schleimbeutel am rechten Ellenbogen aufgerissen, das macht keinen Spaß und zieht vor allem eine überflüssige Bikepause nach sich...

Ansonsten [email protected] super Landschaft.


----------



## delahero (24. August 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ach, zu eitel? ;-)
> Ich fahr immer mit Kontaktlinsen...



Bei meiner Hornhautverkrümmung helfen nur Glasbausteine doch die bekomm ich nicht unter den Helm.


----------



## c_w (24. August 2010)

Sicher? Torische Linsen gibts mittlerweile bis -3 Dioptrien (Zylinder, "normale" Korrektur von -8 bis 8).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (24. August 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Sicher? Torische Linsen gibts mittlerweile bis -3 Dioptrien (Zylinder, "normale" Korrektur von -8 bis 8).



Ich lauf schon seid Jahren mit ner Oakley Straight Jacket rum. Meine HH brauch ein Ausgleich von -4,5 und -5. Erst kamen die Weichen, dann die Harten und nix hat gefunzt. Aber Luft an den Augen war ein komisches Gefühl.


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2010)

Bevor das hier in einen Spital-Thread abgleitet, noch mal ein Foto mit Integralhelm und ohne Protektoren...





Irgendwo im Nirgendwo zwischen Vorab-Gletscher und Fuorcla.
Irgendwo in der Nähe ist auch der DJT, Foto von chickenway-user...

Und gleich nochmal:





Runca-Trail, Flims.
Diesmal ist der DJT auch zu sehen... etwas unscharf das Ganze, aber man erkennt das Wesentliche: schee war's!


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

geile schoiße Männer 

Sowas würd ich auch gern tun


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2010)

@gürü

Ja, wir haben es richtig spritzen lassen 





The Never End, Laax


Wenn Dein Praktikant besser erzogen wäre, könnte er den Laden auch mal selbst schmeißen, damit Du endlich mal richtige Berge sehen kannst  ... vielleicht wird's ja noch!


----------



## der Digge (24. August 2010)




----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... vielleicht wird's ja noch!



Vielleicht 

hosch de goile shit bekumme 

Habs mit DHL verschickt 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ti-Max (25. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


>



Bikepark Teneriffa


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

@dangerous : ..is das ne platzangst hose ???? gut ???


----------



## chickenway-user (26. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. August 2010)

Yo Chicky, da wolltest Du es aber wissen  Thank you for posting - kann ich es mir sparen 

@trek 6500: ja, auf der Buxe steht Platzangst drauf. Bin zufrieden damit, ist zum reinen Tourenfahren allerdings etwas schwer. Ich trage es aber wie ein Mann


----------



## simplesaiman (26. August 2010)

@dangerousD: ist ja lustig, war am selben tag in laax und flims unterwegs. haben uns sogar in laax getroffen. vier nicolais sind ja nicht zu übersehen. war mit meinem schwarzen helius afr unterwegs....


----------



## chickenway-user (26. August 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> @dangerousD: ist ja lustig, war am selben tag in laax und flims unterwegs. haben uns sogar in laax getroffen. vier nicolais sind ja nicht zu übersehen. war mit meinem schwarzen helius afr unterwegs....



Ich erinnere mich... So nen AFR hätte ich auch gern!


----------



## sluette (27. August 2010)

astreine bilder ! hast du das fuhrparkbild ganz oben vielleicht in originalgröße zur verfügung ? würde sich gut auf meinem desktop machen...

und, was mir gerade auffällt, wie macht sich der specialized dämpfer im dem bronze eloxiertem FR ?


----------



## abbath (27. August 2010)

Geniale Bilder!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder!



findichauch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> astreine bilder ! hast du das fuhrparkbild ganz oben vielleicht in originalgröße zur verfügung ? würde sich gut auf meinem desktop machen...
> 
> und, was mir gerade auffällt, wie macht sich der specialized dämpfer im dem bronze eloxiertem FR ?


 
Der Kollege mit dem FR ist zufrieden mit der Performance des Dämpfers, aber nicht hier im Forum unterwegs. Mehr Details wird es also nicht geben


----------



## mother lode (27. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder und die Räder sind auch anständig dreckig, so wie es sich gehört...


----------



## 525Rainer (29. August 2010)

weiss nicht obs schon war. 
supergeil gemachter film mit zumindest einem nicolai team rider:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/152816/


----------



## frankweber (29. August 2010)

Die Strecke gefällt auch gut - Madeira is bestimmt mal ne Überlegung für nen Urlaub wert.


----------



## anna 92 (29. August 2010)

ein paar fotos aus livigno













und das roadgap in rittershausen


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die Strecke gefällt auch gut - Madeira is bestimmt mal ne Überlegung für nen Urlaub wert.



Ich such ja noch was für ne Woche im November ;-)


----------



## habbadu (29. August 2010)

anna 92 schrieb:


> ein paar fotos aus livigno



Klasse Fotos, eins schöner als das andere


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. September 2010)

mit´m helius AM im walde...


----------



## der Digge (1. September 2010)

sehr gute Bilder!


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. September 2010)

Wow, super Bilder, Fotograf und Fahrer können was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (1. September 2010)

Wo issen dat erste Bild? Kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht einordnen... und beim 2ten, naja, hab ich ne Ahnung, bin aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. September 2010)

seitdem in aachen fast alle bekannten trails von idioten zugemüllt werden, halt ich mich lieber zurück mit wegbeschreibungen. tja.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. September 2010)

trashdrop ratzenried:


----------



## mother lode (1. September 2010)

Das entspricht aber nicht dem Einsatzbereich des Mülleimers...


----------



## mrt1N (2. September 2010)

Klar doch! Ist ja ersichtlich am Nicolai Sticker, der wurde dafür geschaffen.


----------



## Carnologe (2. September 2010)

Wenn der Container auch von Nicolai geschweisst wurde, will ich garnicht wissen was er kostet  Sieht nach Aircraft Grey aus, oder?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2010)

Ich könnte für euch Trial-Container bauen. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Sieht nach Aircraft Grey aus, oder?



es ist RAW


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2010)

Raw ist real.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2010)

alles falsch. der container ist titan elox und kostet 2000 euro aufpreis!


----------



## abbath (2. September 2010)

Ich fürchte, der ist sogar silber eloxiert und es gibt ihn nur mit Vitamin B.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> alles falsch. der container ist titan elox und kostet 2000 euro aufpreis!



Inkl. roten Extra Love Teilen?


----------



## Jack22001 (5. September 2010)

Bass! Wir brauchen Bass! 

*ein wenig Spass in Wagrain im Juli


----------



## stuk (5. September 2010)

tourenfahren am gardasee


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

Mal wieder was aus Heidelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (6. September 2010)

wusch, wusch, wusch, bretter, bretter, bretter, zack, zack^^


----------



## abbath (6. September 2010)

Guru nimm das nächste Mal was mit ST am Ende - sonst wackelt das so...


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2010)

dabei bin ich doch schon mit meiner Affenschaukel gefahren


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (6. September 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Besuch in Winterberg am Wochenende.


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. September 2010)

da wird doch nicht etwas ein AM "misshandelt"


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (6. September 2010)

Also wenn *das* artgerecht für's AM ist, dann bräuchte ich wohl ein RC...


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. September 2010)

Hatte nicht eigentlich irgendsoein Besserwisser im "Was gibts neues Thread bei N" Thread die Bikeparktauglichkeit des AM angezweifelt?! Ja genau - lachhaft 

Wahnsinns Bilder. Hut ab!


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. September 2010)

@Gürü: Es fehlt am Anfang eindeutig die Geschwindigkeit :-D


----------



## der Digge (6. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Besuch in Winterberg am Wochenende.



Dich gibbet ja auch noch  gute Bilder


----------



## dreamdeep (6. September 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Hatte nicht eigentlich irgendsoein Besserwisser im "Was gibts neues Thread bei N" Thread die Bikeparktauglichkeit des AM angezweifelt?! Ja genau - lachhaft
> 
> Wahnsinns Bilder. Hut ab!



Yep. Das Bild gibt es nächstes mal als Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (7. September 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Dich gibbet ja auch noch  gute Bilder



Haha... nach der langen Inaktivität hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet dass mich hier noch jemand kennt... 

Danke für die Kommentare!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

mein Neffe springt das roadgap mit nem hardtail u. 80mm  federweg. 
warum soll man das mit´nem AM  nicht machen können/dürfen ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. September 2010)

Find ich ja auch. Wurde aber wie gesagt im Neuheiten-Fred mehrfach bezweifelt. Sportlicher Neffe übrigens


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Sportlicher Neffe übrigens



das grösste problem war die karre bis unten am lift zum stoppen zu bekommen. . . 
mit einer bremse u. 160er scheibe.


----------



## flyingscot (7. September 2010)

Es ging mir ja nur um die offizielle Bikeparkfreigabe. Und die hat das AM eben nur eingeschränkt. Frag Nicolai warum, ich weiss es nicht.

Ich traue einem "eingeschränkt" bikeparktauglichen Nicolai mehr zu als einem voll bikeparktauglichen Trek, Cube oder Canyon.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich traue einem "eingeschränkt" bikeparktauglichen Nicolai mehr zu als einem voll bikeparktauglichen Trek, Cube oder Canyon.



lol  zu gut...


----------



## mother lode (7. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder. Die hätten aber echt als passende Antwort in das Nicolai AM-Thema gehört...


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

@jack ...von wegen bass - guck mal in mein album , dürfte dir gefallen


----------



## der Digge (7. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Haha... nach der langen Inaktivität hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet dass mich hier noch jemand kennt...



An die Chaos U-Bahn Aktion auf der dirtflames session damals werd ich mich noch lange erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (8. September 2010)

Obacht, nicht erschrecken! Das erste Neuschnee-Bild aus'm Allgäu.

Letzten Mittwoch:


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. September 2010)

auf welcher Höhe war das?


----------



## DJT (8. September 2010)

ca. 1800


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2010)

geiles Foddo


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. September 2010)

Wow! War letzte Woche in Südtirol in der Nähe von Bozen (genauer Natz-Schabs / leider ohne Bike). Dort hat es zwar zwischendurch kurz geschneit, es ist aber nichts liegen geblieben. Sogar auf der Seiser Alm und den drei Zinnen war es (außer im Schatten) schneefrei!

Btw. klasse Foto!


----------



## nollak (8. September 2010)

Hmm das Foto erinnert mich daran mein Snowboard mal wieder zu wachsen 

Schoenes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (8. September 2010)

Mittlerweile ist's auch schon wieder weniger geworden da oben.
Vor allem regnet's jetzt wieder


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2010)

kanns nicht erwarten das bike endlich mal im 150mm-150mm set up im bikepark zu fahren. im 120-130mm set up gehts auf jedenfall wie eh und je.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. September 2010)

bissl was von gestern mit der neuen Totem drin


----------



## Speedpower (13. September 2010)

Hab da auch mal ein bisschen bewegtes Bildmaterial..


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> kanns nicht erwarten das bike endlich mal im 150mm-150mm set up im bikepark zu fahren. im 120-130mm set up gehts auf jedenfall wie eh und je.



des wird auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## JAY-L (14. September 2010)

Ein Bild vom Gardasee


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

was ist das für ein weg?


----------



## JAY-L (15. September 2010)

Das ist oberhalb von Albisano.


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

danke
werde ich mir mal angucken müssen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. September 2010)

Hier mal wieder was von mir aus Spicak am Steinfeld:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/741823


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (15. September 2010)

Letzte Woche nen bisschen Alpencross gemacht...


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

phat


----------



## Jayjay94 (15. September 2010)

cooles pic is total geil

wo is das??


----------



## trek 6500 (15. September 2010)

superschön , das bild !!!


----------



## Omegar (17. September 2010)

Hier mal ein kleines Video aus Berlin. zu 70% mit meinem UFO ST...

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=106563310"]Video: Downhillparkbank von Omega - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/Services/Media/Embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@Services/Media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@106563310[/ame]


----------



## checkb (18. September 2010)

Alpencross scheint eine Trendsportart zu sein.


----------



## OldSchool (18. September 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video aus Berlin. zu 70% mit meinem UFO ST...
> 
> Video: Downhillparkbank von Omega - MySpace Video





Geiles Vid.


----------



## Carnologe (18. September 2010)

Hm, bei 2:20 wirds mit den Passanten ganz schön riskant, meinst Du nicht?


----------



## Omegar (18. September 2010)

Ach das geht schon. Dort sind in den warmen Monaten immer Touristen unterwegs und manchmal kommt man garnicht zum fahren... an dem Tag war es sehr leer, da konnten wir prima fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (18. September 2010)

Was ne Assi Mucke in dem Vid.


----------



## petete2000 (19. September 2010)

Halde Haniel in Oberhausen / Bottrop


----------



## petete2000 (19. September 2010)




----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2010)




----------



## DJT (19. September 2010)

zweites Bild Defekter Dämpfer?
Erinnert mich an unsere Bikebergsteigertour vor ein paar Wochen (Ventil beim Sturz vom Felsen abgeschlagen)
Gut wenn man immer ein Stück Bergsteigerseil im Rucksack hat


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2010)

ja, nachdems mir am sonntag vorher auch das ventil beim anderen radl abgerissen hat, hatte ich heute beim nachpumpen des dämpfers nach der 2. abfahrt das ventil in der hand!!! es ist wie verhext.
durch die konstrukion konnt ich dann trotzdem den ganzen tag fahren. das war eigentlich der beste tag im jahr weil der bikepark ist echt nur noch geil und mich hats auch gar nicht gestört das ich nur 20mm federweg hatte. auch das linke foto ist mit defektem dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. September 2010)

Stehe ich gerade auf der Leitung aber warum müsst Ihr dauernd nachpumpen?? Sorry falls die Frage doof ist aber ich kapier das jetzt gerade als Stahlfederdämpferfahrer der nur maximal 3x in der Saison seinen Luftdruck im DHX überprüft nicht. 


@ 525 Rainer: Wäre heute auch nochmal sooooooooooo gern nach Spicak gekommen aber ich musste dieses WE arbeiten. Es ist ein graus das dort heute schon Saisonschluss ist und der nächste Öffnungstag erst im Juni 2011.


----------



## Mexicansativa (19. September 2010)

Urlaub Italien 2010


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Stehe ich gerade auf der Leitung aber warum müsst Ihr dauernd nachpumpen??



hab das helius zum ersten mal auf 160mm hinten gefahren. da hab ich ein zwei versuche gebraucht um den druck anzupassen. der dämpfer hält den druck jahrelang.


----------



## OldSchool (19. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja, nachdems mir am sonntag vorher auch das ventil beim anderen radl abgerissen hat, hatte ich heute beim nachpumpen des dämpfers nach der 2. abfahrt das ventil in der hand!!! es ist wie verhext.
> durch die konstrukion konnt ich dann trotzdem den ganzen tag fahren. das war eigentlich der beste tag im jahr weil der bikepark ist echt nur noch geil und mich hats auch gar nicht gestört das ich nur 20mm federweg hatte. auch das linke foto ist mit defektem dämpfer.



Da sieht mans mal wieder Federweg wird über bewertet.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. September 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Da sieht mans mal wieder Federweg wird über bewertet.



Spicak geht bis auf den Struggle auch mit wenig Federweg. Hab dort auch schon ne kleine Runde mit meinem BMXTB gedreht. 

Kommt schon auf die Strecke drauf an...


----------



## 525Rainer (20. September 2010)

grad der struggle war meine lieblingsline. ich hab den gleich kurz nacheinander erst zu weich mit 150/160 und dann mit 150/20 gefahren. die strecke ist sehr technisch und eng, da kann man auch mit nem hardtail gut zeit rausfahren. und nach dem laufen lassen und zambremsen merkt man das ein fullie auch nicht immer so aktiv ist.
der grösste unterschied den ich bemerkt habe sind die handkräfte. ohne federung hinten kommt dir die gabel halb so weich vor und es geht brutal in die hände.


----------



## 525Rainer (21. September 2010)

nicolai is pod on pinkbike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5072389/


----------



## c_w (21. September 2010)

nice


----------



## OldSchool (21. September 2010)

Geil Rainer!!


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. September 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (21. September 2010)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Urlaub Italien 2010



weltklasse!


----------



## Harvester (21. September 2010)

Wofür steht das PoD bei Rainer?

(geiles Pic, natürlich  )


----------



## aka (21. September 2010)

Plain Old Documentation
aus Wikipedia, der freien EnzyklopÃ¤die

Plain Old Documentation (POD) ist eine vereinfachte Auszeichnungssprache, die 1994 von Larry Wall mit Perl 5 eingefÃ¼hrt wurde, um Dokumentation in den Quelltext von Perl-Programmen einzufÃ¼gen.

Eigenschaften von POD

POD ist eine einfache Sprache in mehrerer Hinsicht:

    * einfach zu schreiben (fÃ¼r den Autor)
    * leicht lesbarer Quellcode
    * leicht zu parsen
    * leicht in andere Sprachen und Formate umzuwandeln â etwa in UNIX-Manpages, LaTeX, troff oder HTML
    * einfach, Quellcode darin unterzubringen


Vielleicht ists aber auch das Bild des Tages (Picture of the Day).


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. September 2010)

Wohl eher Picture of the Day, oder? ;-)


----------



## Harvester (21. September 2010)

hmmmm sehe ich auch so^^


----------



## BOSTAD (21. September 2010)

Poser of the day


----------



## abbath (22. September 2010)

Published On Doomsday?

Person Offending Dirtriders?

Perfectly Ostensive Demonstration?


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2010)

Person on Denkmal ?


----------



## trek 6500 (22. September 2010)

fake ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (22. September 2010)

Nein


----------



## acid-driver (23. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> fake ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

erinnert mich an das von meinem Neffen... 




blos da gehts ca. 12 meter runter.


----------



## cycophilipp (23. September 2010)

wie so oft - ohne Helm - ohne Hirn...


----------



## stuk (23. September 2010)

unabhängig ob das fahren dort sinnvoll ist.... wenn er die 12 meter runterfällt ist der helm doch eh egal!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

stimme beiden zu   (die jugend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. September 2010)

da es ne schräge ist könnt ers überleben wenn er nicht auf den kopf knallt. 
ich denke er trainiert mit helm aber fürs foto halt ohne. das machen fast alle so von  daher ist das hauptrisiko eigentlich abgedeckt weil beim foto kann man den move ja eh schon.

genauso zu beobachten bei uns im skatepark. da kommen die kiddies mit helm von der strasse und im park fahrn sie dann mit dem truckercap oder einer mütze die sie bei jedem minihopser verlieren.


----------



## c_w (23. September 2010)

Ist halt einfach nur daemlich... warum man glaubt, das einem ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht, wenn man auf dem Foto nen Helm an hat.
Vor allem wo gerade die Fotos ja auch Vorbildeffekt haben...

Versteh ich bei vielen Profis auch nicht, Helm ist zwar meist dabei, aber der Rest wird teilweise sehr vernachlaessigt. Ich kanns verstehen, wenn manche Leute fuer ihre Tricks die Bewegungsfreiheit brauchen, aber wenn sie mit Protektoren trainieren und ohne Fotos machen.... ne, mag ich nicht.


----------



## nox_ (24. September 2010)

Servus,

mit dem AFR im Bikepark Semmering:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_NGEQ9A31c&hd=1"]YouTube        - Bikepark Semmering 23.09.2010[/nomedia]


die ruppigeren Passagen sind leider etwas verwackelt


----------



## p.2-max (28. September 2010)

aus dem rennen in thale!





mein noch relativ neues ion und ich.

gruß
max


----------



## Mexicansativa (28. September 2010)

Fett Max vorallem dein 7ter Platz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. September 2010)

so nun auch von uns ein paar impressionen aus thale.....


































gruss

der thomas


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. September 2010)

saubär


----------



## WODAN (28. September 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so nun auch von uns ein paar impressionen aus thale.....
> 
> ####
> 
> ...


 Glückwunsch an Deine Jungs, Thomas!


----------



## FullyBiker (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2010)

Nicolai in den Top10 gefahrenen Marken beim IXS Cup:







http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/ixsnews/markenstatistik-in-chatel?ref=nf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (28. September 2010)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung!



Chuck Norris raucht Pfeife auf Lunge - aber was soll der Link?


----------



## acid-driver (28. September 2010)

ist wohl ein link auf eine schülervz-gruppe. aber wer ist schon im schülervz?


----------



## FullyBiker (29. September 2010)

Sorry wollte eigentlich keinen Link senden, war mein Fehler.
übrigens : Chuck Norris kocht nudeln ohne Wasser !


----------



## pratt (29. September 2010)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Sorry wollte eigentlich keinen Link senden, war mein Fehler.
> übrigens : Chuck Norris kocht nudeln ohne Wasser !



Wem?


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

chuck norris kann mich am a....lecken ... was is denn an den sprüchen witzig ????


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2010)

Contenance!


----------



## OldSchool (29. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> chuck norris kann mich am a....lecken ... was is denn an den sprüchen witzig ????


----------



## acid-driver (29. September 2010)

krasse action bilder auf dieser seite


----------



## zuspät (29. September 2010)

@trek: und du würdest es lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

....meinste  ?warum ?


----------



## der Digge (29. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> krasse action bilder auf dieser seite



Ich werf einfach mal ein altes in die Runde, damit es hier weiter geht ...


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich werf einfach mal ein altes in die Runde, damit es hier weiter geht ...



Da mach ich mit


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. September 2010)

letztes WE beim CAIDOM






Bild vom Bayer


----------



## trek 6500 (30. September 2010)

@guru: geiles  bild !!!!


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Danke, werde es meinem Frauchen ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch was aus Thale






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> chuck norris kann mich am a....lecken ... was is denn an den sprüchen witzig ????



chuck norris hat bis zur unendlichkeit gezählt ... zweimal!


----------



## Ge!st (2. Oktober 2010)

jaja mit dem Gartenschlauch "pullern"


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2010)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Hier noch was aus Thale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das der 4X?


----------



## c_w (2. Oktober 2010)

Am Gardasee war die letzte Woche echt nochmal super Wetter... die Action fällt dafür was kleiner aus ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Oktober 2010)

Mehr Landschaft als Action:


----------



## c_w (3. Oktober 2010)

Da simmer Sonntag auch runter ;-)


----------



## IBKer (4. Oktober 2010)

ich habe eine frage an die ganzen Ion Fahrer.

Ich bin zur Zeit 176cm groß und 15 Jahre alt, also noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen. Jetzt die überlegen wegen der Rahmengröße, könnte mir eventuell "billig" einen gebrauchten Ion Rahmen zulegen, jedoch ist der in Rahmengröße L. Würde mir diese größe schon passen oder bin ich dafür noch zu klein?

Lg.


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage an die ganzen Ion Fahrer.
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit 176cm groß und 15 Jahre alt, also noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen. Jetzt die überlegen wegen der Rahmengröße, könnte mir eventuell "billig" einen gebrauchten Ion Rahmen zulegen, jedoch ist der in Rahmengröße L. Würde mir diese größe schon passen oder bin ich dafür noch zu klein?
> 
> Lg.



passt! viel Spaß  geiles Kinderrad


----------



## Fiveages (5. Oktober 2010)

...bin 1,96m und fahre L und des passt gut! Aber wirst schon noch rein wachsen! Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich 1,83 fahre auch L und es ist sooooooooo geil!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Oktober 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage an die ganzen Ion Fahrer.
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit 176cm groß und 15 Jahre alt, also noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen. Jetzt die überlegen wegen der Rahmengröße, könnte mir eventuell "billig" einen gebrauchten Ion Rahmen zulegen, jedoch ist der in Rahmengröße L. Würde mir diese größe schon passen oder bin ich dafür noch zu klein?
> 
> Lg.




Ich bin 1,83m gross und habe bei Nicolai Rahmengröße M. Ich bin auch schon öfter Testbikes oder Bikes von Kumpls in L gefahren aber M liegt mir bei den Strecken die ich fahre besser, es ist verspielter, kommt besser um die Kurve usw.

schnelle Steilpassagen wie in Schladming oder gerade Speedstücke wie bei der X-Line in Saalbach wo die Rahmengröße L einen Vorteil hätte fahre ich nicht so oft bzw. mach dann halt etwas langsamer. Thats it.


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Oktober 2010)

so gesehen in thale, geil


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. Oktober 2010)

De Birk-a.k.a. se Schlammmonster (schreibt man das mit drei "M"?)

fettes Bild!


----------



## powermac (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus unserem Bikeurlaub in Thüringen.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Oktober 2010)

findisch gut !


----------



## checkb (7. Oktober 2010)

Finde ich sehr geil und sieht nach Dauergrinsen aus.


----------



## Mythilos (7. Oktober 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus unserem Bikeurlaub in Thüringen.



Wo ist das?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war ich das erste mal mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrelunterwegs und muss sagen total geil das Dingens 
In meinem ersten AM hatte ich ja den Fox DHX 4.0 verbaut der schon ab und an die Angewohnheit
hatte durch den Federweg zu rauschen. Dieses macht der CCDB nicht. Obwohl  im Moment eine zu weiche Feder verbaut  ist und die Low und Highspeed Compression komplett raus gedreht wurde hatte er immer genügend Reserven. 
Fazit: kack die Wand an 
Ich hab noch nen kleinen Film gemacht bei dem man den Dämpfer in Action sieht, seht selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (7. Oktober 2010)

Echt COOL... ich bin schon am sabbern und total gespannt, wie sich der Double Barrel in meinem Freerider machen wird... leider muss ich noch ein bisschen warten... 

Geil ist, das der Double Barrel von Cane Creek auf das Bike + Fahrer passend konfiguriert wird (genau die passende Federhärte für´s Fahrergewicht, Anlenkung und Übersetzungsverhältnis) und passende Buchsen gibt es noch obendrauf


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Oktober 2010)

Neulich in der Nähe von Finale Ligure:


----------



## der Digge (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## waschi82 (7. Oktober 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## rigger (7. Oktober 2010)

Filthy Trails


----------



## powermac (8. Oktober 2010)

@Mythilos

Ist im unteren Teil der DH Strecke in Tabarz. Das eine Bild ist faktisch schon auf der Wiese im Ort das andere in höhe der Skisprungschanze im Wald.

Gruß

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> @Mythilos
> 
> Ist im unteren Teil der DH Strecke in Tabarz. Das eine Bild ist faktisch schon auf der Wiese im Ort das andere in höhe der Skisprungschanze im Wald.
> 
> ...



aha.. alles klar!


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Oktober 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> @Mythilos
> 
> Ist im unteren Teil der DH Strecke in Tabarz. Das eine Bild ist faktisch schon auf der Wiese im Ort das andere in höhe der Skisprungschanze im Wald.
> 
> ...



Gud`n,
wie ist denn die Strecke in Tabarz so ?
bin da zu DDR Zeiten mim Klapprad mal unterwegs gewesen.
Wir hatten da Verwandschaft, sind aber alle mitlerweile im Westen, deswegen komme ich da net mehr hin.
Würde den Inselsberg aber auch gerne mal wieder besuchen !


----------



## powermac (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab leider oben den Einstieg verpaßt bin die Strecke ab der mitte ca. ab Roadgap gefahren bzw. auch mal geschoben zwischendurch  Recht viele Wurzeln, teilweise auch ordentlich steil. Gibt auf youtube paar ganz gute videos da kann man sich ein Bild von der ganzen Strecke machen. Inselsberg selber über Skipiste bzw. Umfahrung und dann parallel der Straße auf einem Wurzeltrail und danach über den Datenberg nach Tabarz runter ist eine sehr schöne Strecke ordentlich Tiefenmeter man hat ne ganze menge Spaß.

Gruß

Power


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Oktober 2010)

Klingt sehr gut 

Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

Peter (petete2000),- Arthur (2Pac) u. Ich fahren sonntag nach winterberg.  
kommt wer mit.

einen autopl. habe ich leider nicht mehr anzubieten.


----------



## Mexicansativa (9. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so gesehen in thale, geil





Birk Berghäuser Gravity Pilots Team extra Love


----------



## DJT (10. Oktober 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Neulich in der Nähe von Finale Ligure:



Tja dieses Jahr waren das gelbe und das blaue leider nicht zur selben Zeit unten!

Vergangene Woche:




@mtbjahn: Das nächste mal nimmst aber das Helius mit oder!? Finale mit'm Hardtail ist doch Spaßfrei


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Oktober 2010)

so nun mal wieder ein paar bilder, von training am samstag.....






























grüsse vom BikeBauer


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Oktober 2010)

so nun mal wieder ein paar bilder, von training am samstag.....































grüsse vom BikeBauer [/QUOTE]


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Oktober 2010)

team nicolai schrieb:


> so nun mal wieder ein paar bilder, von training am samstag.....
> 
> schei22e bin zu dämlich heute, jetzt hab ich keinen bock mehr......
> 
> grüsse vom bikebauer :d


[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (11. Oktober 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Tja dieses Jahr waren das gelbe und das blaue leider nicht zur selben Zeit unten!
> @mtbjahn: Das nächste mal nimmst aber das Helius mit oder!? Finale mit'm Hardtail ist doch Spaßfrei



Mir hat´s auch dieses Jahr wieder viel Spaß gemacht - trotz Hardtail. Hoffentlich kommt nächstes Jahr mal ein Treffen des gelben, des blauen und des schwarz-silbernen Helius zustande...und dann wär´ da ja eigentlich noch ein anderes Helius in gelb...


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mir hat´s auch dieses Jahr wieder viel Spaß gemacht - trotz Hardtail. Hoffentlich kommt nächstes Jahr mal ein Treffen des gelben, des blauen und des schwarz-silbernen Helius zustande.



sehr geiles Stimmungsbild


----------



## petete2000 (12. Oktober 2010)

Winterberg 2010

mein bike leuft richtig gut bin zwei mall gefallen aber nur ein loch in der Hose:


----------



## petete2000 (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

uiiiieeee was ein böser Blick zum Schluss, jetzt hab ich richtig Angst


----------



## checkb (16. Oktober 2010)

@Carnologe

Sehr geiler Videocut.  Da geht aber noch mehr in der Ecke!!!

Muss mir endlich den Puffkaffee rein ziehn und mal wieder ne Runde am Kalmit drehen.

checkb


----------



## pfalz (16. Oktober 2010)

> *an der* Kalmit



ja, sieh zu!


----------



## der Digge (16. Oktober 2010)

schönes Video, chillig geschnitten 

hab aus Winterberg auch ein paar clips mitgebracht, leider war es zu voll um alles flüssig durchzurollen und obendrauf noch zu kalt für den Akku so das es nicht mehr für alles gereicht hat 

da sich zusammenschneiden nicht lohnt hier ein paar Schnipsel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (16. Oktober 2010)

hey hey geile videos


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Oktober 2010)

Shooting mit dem neuen Nucleon E2, Gastfahrer Noah Kuhnen....


















gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## Jayjay94 (18. Oktober 2010)

geile pics


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2010)

Ihr dürft hier mal ein Herbstfoto von mir auf meinem Nicolai M-Pire reichlich kommentieren und auch bewerten.... vielleicht wirds ein Foto der Woche...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/769731




Weitere aktuelle Actionfotos wie das nachfolgende sind in meinem Fotoalbum, Sommer 2010.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder ein Video: WikiFree auf AFR rockt den Herbstag.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16152294"]http://vimeo.com/16152294[/ame]


----------



## frankweber (25. Oktober 2010)

schön gemacht und sehr netter trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sehr schön gemacht - schön geschnitten


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Oktober 2010)

cooles video, gutes auge des videografen, und natürlich cooler fahrer


----------



## habbadu (25. Oktober 2010)

Stark, sehr schön


----------



## blutbuche (25. Oktober 2010)

video gefällt !!!!


----------



## Falcon153 (26. Oktober 2010)

Der Flug...




und dann die Landung


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2010)

NORMAL beim flat drop.


----------



## Jack22001 (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## bjoernlol (30. Oktober 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Video: WikiFree auf AFR rockt den Herbstag.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/16152294




wie heisst der song?


----------



## bjoernlol (30. Oktober 2010)

bjoernlol schrieb:


> wie heisst der song?




hab ihn:
*Vitalic "repair machines"   *


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

